# Any Brahmin lovers? Post here!



## oranGetRee

This brand is pretty new to me. Anyone has bags from this brand before? How's the quality?

http://www.brahmin.com/index.asp


----------



## B. Jara

oranGetRee said:
			
		

> This brand is pretty new to me. Anyone has bags from this brand before? How's the quality?
> 
> http://www.brahmin.com/index.asp


 
I have 3 Brahmin bags that I purchased over 5 years ago.  Quality is excellent.  Made in the USA.  

I also have a wallet that I use everyday, and it is holding up exceptionally well.


----------



## Leah411

I also have a couple of Brahmin bags from several years ago.  The quality is very good.  I pulled one out of the closet last week to use for a change of pace.  I saw same styles/colors as you posted at Nordstrom Rack this past week.


----------



## oranGetRee

thanks, Leah411 and Bjara!  great to know the quality is good. saw these bags from the net and they look good.

are there knock-offs or fakes for this brand? Feels alot safer to buy from internet stores if there are no such fakes lurking around


----------



## B. Jara

oranGetRee said:
			
		

> thanks, Leah411 and Bjara!  great to know the quality is good. saw these bags from the net and they look good.
> 
> are there knock-offs or fakes for this brand? Feels alot safer to buy from internet stores if there are no such fakes lurking around


 
I haven't seen any, but then again I haven't shopped for Brahmin in a few years.


----------



## addicted

Those bags are cute.  How much do they go for?


----------



## abandonedimages

I know this off topic, sorry, but what kind of purse is the one in your avatar? I love it.


----------



## Ammietwist

I have two bags in the moc croc.  One in the Toasted Almond shade, and one in a darker brown.  The Toasted Almond got badly scratched up (how I don't know), and the company fixed it for free.  They're beautiful, and while I've seen plenty that were years old and still going strong, I don't think mine would hold up as well, and I'm not tough on bags.

A poster said that they're made in the U.S., but they've shifted most of their production to China and kept the prices high.  Some are still made here, but you have to make a point of looking for the "Made in the U.S.A." on the paper tag.

You can see most of the line at www.brahminusa.com.


----------



## Inky Paws

I love the 2nd pink bag.  I have a Brahmin purse, wallet, coin purse, etc and all are excellent quality.  the wallet is my favorite becasue it is so big and can also hold a seperate checkbook with a photo, so it gets carried the most and really thrown around and still looks like new.  I just don't think that they get the attention they deserve.  Also the are made in the USA!


----------



## ck21

I have 3 brahmin bags--I love them and consistently get compliments when I use one.  Mine have held up very well, and they have many nice "extras" (such as pen holders, cell phone pockets and other inside zipped and open pockets) that I wish more designers took the time to include.
They are based in the US (and I've heard that they are all designed by women), but the production is split between the US and China.


----------



## Leah411

You don't have to worry about Brahmin fakes.  There are a lot of Brahmin on EBay and they seem to hold their value pretty well.  Nordstrom sells them.  Meier and Frank.  As I mentioned previously, the Nordstrom Rack near me just had a bunch in spring colors.  They didn't last long!  I have a large tote and a small moc croc.  They've been resting in my closet for some time now and I keep telling myself I should either use them (but the moc croc is really too small for me these days) or find them a new home where they will be used more.  They're nice bags!


----------



## IntlSet

They sell these on the home shopping networks all the time (HSN, QVC)


----------



## Ammietwist

HSN doesn't sell them, and QVC tried to for awhile, but they dropped the line.  




			
				IntlSet said:
			
		

> They sell these on the home shopping networks all the time (HSN, QVC)


----------



## Bridget S.

Hey everyone, 

New to this site, and the obsession of collecting handbags. I have, up until now, only pretty much purchased Coach handbags. I am just unwilling to cough up $1k plus for a handbag. Maybe in a few years when I am more financially stable, but not at the moment. I am also not a fan of the logo all over the bag. I prefer leather to canvas/ fabric and I don't mind a small logo, or the logo on the zipper, but not all over the bag. At that point, they should be paying me to advertise for them! 

I found this handbag on the Nordstroms site and I think it is very cute, but I have never heard of Brahmin handbags. Is this a good brand that will wear well and last a long time? I checked out their website, and they talk of Italian leather and cast brass hardware, but really, what are they going to say on their own official website "yeah, we make handbags, but they are kind of cruddy, so don't buy one"?? 

Basically I am looking for opinions on the manufactured quality of the handbags. Oh and do you think this is a cute purse? It was retailing at $385, but it's 30% off, so down to $268.90, if anyone else is interested. 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## acegirl

Hi, well I don't know alot about the bags but I do have a Brahmin wallet that I use regularly.  I love it & it is great quality.


----------



## misslola

Brahmin is a very good, well-made product.  You will like it, and a sale buy is great.  They put older styles/and or colors on sale.


----------



## gingerB

hi bridget!  no personal experience here, but have heard great thing about their quality.

oT, but, did you come over from ps?


----------



## Bridget S.

Hey GingerB, 

I do post over on PS, two money sucking enjoyments in life, diamonds and handbags : ) 

Thanks for the opinions ladies!

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## ck21

I have 3 brahmins--love them.

Their conditioner is also great--I use it on many of my bags!


----------



## fendifemale

Pretty bags. I know Dillards sales them.


----------



## Ammietwist

I have two bags, both in the moc crocs.  Brahmin produces quality goods using Italian leather.  They used to be totally made in this country, but the last time I checked, they were in the process of shifting most/all of their production over to China (while keeping the prices high).  The U.S. made bags will say so on the paper tag.

I tried carrying a Brahmin wallet when I wanted something different than my LV, but it showed wear pretty quickly, and I'm not at all tough on wallets.  I also managed to scratch the Sydney I have in Toasted Almond.  The color is really only on the surface, so if it gets scratched it will show on the lighter colors.  Darker shades are preferable IMO despite the fab look of the Toasted Almond.  The company repaired it for free, and they did a great job, but I find them to be a bit too delicate for my use even though I'm not tough on bags at all.

They make some visually striking bags, but when I've run into people that have carried them for years, it's the darker shades that tend to stay better looking.  Toasted Almond is a bit better than all out white, but it will show dirt and such, and they need to be taken care of with leather conditioner/Renaissance Wax (what I usually use on any bag).


----------



## mimspot

I've heard only good things about Brahmin bags. I think you're good to go.


----------



## Bridget S.

Well, I ordered the handbag from Nordstroms online, then returned it to the store for a refund. I could have kept the bag, or I could rent a friendly iguana and ask him nicely to put my stuff in his mouth, then just tuck him under my arm! 

In all seriousness though, the colour of the bag was scrumptious, a true butterscotchy tan, the workmanship was lovely, but I couldn't get over the faux "reptilian" look of the leather. It arrived early morning via FedEx, and then I had it in the office for the rest of the morning on display just trying to ignore it, then letting it catch my eye. It did, but for the texture, not because I loved the colour or shape, which I do. 

I enjoy a great handbag and I do not object to spending a few hundred on a handbag, but I have to love it. Had I seen this bag in store, I would not have purchased it. Buying from Nordstroms online was great, returning to the store was fantastic. No questions, no problems, they charged it right back to my credit card. 

I will keep my eye out for other Brahmin bags, it seems they make the same style/ shape in a smooth leather. 

Thanks for the help ladies!

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## LouiseyPeasey

Funny, Bridget, that's exactly what I thought when I saw the bag - _love _the shape and color, but wouldn't it be fabulous in smooth leather?  Hope you find what you want... (and post it here so I can see!)


----------



## Ammietwist

I have a warning about their smooth leather--it'll scratch.  Badly.  It's very, very similar to the old-style Ferragamos, and that means any little knick, scratch or rub could well show up and be rather obvious.  If you'll baby the bag, it probably won't matter, but the ability to easily damage a bag is what turned me away from that type of bag.  




			
				Bridget S. said:
			
		

> I will keep my eye out for other Brahmin bags, it seems they make the same style/ shape in a smooth leather.
> 
> Thanks for the help ladies!
> 
> I wish you well,
> 
> Bridget


----------



## Bridget S.

Thanks for the heads up Ammie! I guess I will stick with my leather Coach's. I have yet to mark/ scuff/ scratch one too badly to not be able to get it out with their moisturiser. 

Thank you ladies for your opinions and info. 

I wish you well, 

Bridget


----------



## Lynn G

I am a loyal, life-long huge fan of Brahmin purses.  I generally buy one doctor's bag every two or three years and wear it every day.  The quality of the leather is fabulous and these purses wear very, very well.  I currently own four bags in the "Addison II" style.  For me this is the perfect purse.  One of the things I like best about the style is that I can have it next to me in the car and it won't spill over when I turn corners!  Also, I like that this purse style doesn't have any buckles on the strap.  I have very, very long  hair and can't wear bags with buckles on the shoulder straps;  my hair would tend to get caught and rip in the buckles.  The Brahmin website is www.brahmin.com.  I just discovered that they have one outlet store, which carries current merchandise and some out of production purses, too.  The website lists the phone number for the outlet.  I just ordered the Addison II in red leather, which just went out of production.


----------



## eaketch

I adore my twp moc croc Brahmins, The Juliet in toasted almond is great and I love the size, but the tri-color Tabitha with matching wallet is my favorite and draws many comments.  I also have two smooth leather bags (Tuscan?).  Bridget, I am giggling about the reptile comment you made. I have a friend who swears my toasted almond has eyes!  It is a great color that I have been wantng for a long time. 

Lynn, I have never seen a Red Addison II and I will definitely check that out. I too am on a lower budget than most around here. Someday I will be able to walk into Saks for a new LV I adore  , but now I am enjoying my Brahmins,Brightons and Dooneys.   Brahmin more than the others.


----------



## bismarck

I fell in love with the moc croc toasted almond last weekend, but went back today and for some reason it looked _cheap _and bland instead of fine and detailed. Depressed me a little actually, I've been looking for the perfect bag and have refused to spend any money on bags until I found the right one. I thought I had in the toasted almond Addie. So sentimental lol. Maybe it's because I went to a different location, and the quality varies so much now that they produce in China? Oh fie. boohoo, etc.


----------



## windy

What do you think of this Brahmin Handbag and Wallet? It is from the Toasted Almond Collage group. Do you think it looks too "old lady" for someone in their 40's who likes to be in style and dress fairly modern? I could really use your honest opinions. Thanks!!


----------



## Pursanista

I like it - can I have it? LOL. Not "too old lady" IMHO. I just brought home a new Sophie bag in the new Orinico line. Half of me is hell and bent on returning it since who do I think I am spending $400 on a new purse when I need so many other, you know, necessary things to buy? (Kitchen appliance, fix electrical problems, leaky roof, food, shelter, heat...the list goes on and on.) Oh, buyer's remorse will kill me in the end! But the other half is smitten. The most beautiful bag I have seen in a long time.


----------



## misslola

Brahmin has a sale going on right now on their website.  VERY good prices; I actually ordered one.  Usually, I don't care for the bags that much, but I couldn't resist at these prices.


----------



## iluvapples123

for me, their line of bags are a little "old lady"


----------



## shoeguru3

The bags are very structured and have a very unique style. In my daily life I like a bigger slouchy bad that is pretty scratch resistant. Maybe one day when the kids are grown I could buy a Brahmin bag.


----------



## Almiller62

*I am looking for some assistance in identifing a Brahmin bag and wallet. It was made in China, purchased at Dillards and is a blonde what appears to be moc croc. A name and retail price would be great; but any assistance would be wonderful. I have included a few pictures *
*Thanks in advance for any help, Angie*


----------



## Compass Rose

Almiller62 said:


> *I am looking for some assistance in identifing a Brahmin bag and wallet. It was made in China, purchased at Dillards and is a blonde what appears to be moc croc. A name and retail price would be great; but any assistance would be wonderful. I have included a few pictures *
> *Thanks in advance for any help, Angie*


 I've seen that bag at Dillards in Port Charlotte, FL, and I think you can get them at any Dillards around the country.


----------



## twin53

i've had my eye on brahmins for a while.  i love the clasisc styles.... and the moc croc...especially the toasted almond collection.


----------



## Almiller62

Compass Rose said:


> I've seen that bag at Dillards in Port Charlotte, FL, and I think you can get them at any Dillards around the country.


 
*I have checked the Dillards that we have here in Richmond, IN; but they don't have any. I have also looked online with no luck. If see one again could you get the name and retail price. It was given to me by a friend for payment for money that she owed me and I would like to sell it; but don't what to ask for it. *
*Thanks Angie*


----------



## Compass Rose

When I'm there, I'll look for you, but I am going to venture to say that it was in the low $300 range....


----------



## hilander

Wallet with checkbook register is $175.


----------



## irishlass1029

I love my Brahmin!  It's extremely well made and wears great!  I suck at knowing which name or style something is from a collection, though, but it's a bucket style I would guess, that you can cinch.

I am glad to see something about them in here.  I kinda thought they were a regional thing.


----------



## cwil3310

Hi there. I was just reading your post. I wanted to let you know that you got a very good deal on your new Brahmin Bag.!!! The only plce you could have gotten a better deal is at the Brahmin outlet itself.

They are one of the only purses that are made in America, yes they use products from other countries, but they are assembled in America. They can out last the best of Coach in my opinion. I would rank them up there with a L.V. or a Prada. Between my mother and I we have 5 of them and the oldest is about 10 yrs old. And to date they are one of the only bags that they can not make a good knockoff of!


----------



## Chrystal162

I have a couple of older Brahmins, & they've held up very well.


----------



## windy

Brahmin has some really nice looking handbags for the money.  They are not all Made in the U.S. any longer.  They still have some production here, while others are Made in China.  The ones that are made in China, have a small black tag inside at the bottom of the bag's lining stating "Made in China".  The handbags stating "Made in USA" state so on the bag's price tag.  I found this out by calling Brahmin one day.  I actually had questions about a specific bag, but also wanted to know where the bags were being made now.  The customer service rep. filled me in on the tag details and the bag's origins.


----------



## Compass Rose

Thanks for clearing this up. windy, because I was just talking to a SA at Dillard's and she didn't quite know what to say about the "made in China" tag when she thought they were all entirely made in the USA.


----------



## calliope

I too recommend Brahmin. Thumbs up to both their workmanship and overall value. Like others among PF posters, being a horse enthusiast and growing up with fine saddlery we get to know what makes the good stuff so. 

I like to haggle so I've found that it suits both my temperament and budget to grow the collection from established eBay sellers (3 to date for the year; so far so good, as my nearest Nordstrom's is a 2-hour drive). Fav details are brass protective feet, generous "drop length" if meant as a shoulder model (a general preference, plus I am long-waisted), and rolled and/or padded & stitched handles as offered with some designs. 

Happy shopp'n!


----------



## Bag*Lady

Hi,

my hubby gave me a lovely handbag as a present, and I had never seen the brand before. My bag is Brahmin Rosalie Cooper.  The colour is dark warm blue. None of my friends recognized this brand either. I was stunned by the high quality of the workmanship. I love the bag so much that I have acquired a matching wallet a bit later.

How nice to see that this brand seems to be well acknowledged elsewhere (I'm from Scandinavia).

I'll surely keep an eye on their other items too, some of their dark brown handbags would make a nice addition to my handbag collection 

With regards,
Bag*Lady,  a newbie in TPF


----------



## rubycat

Hi,
Does anyone have a Brahmin bag?  I've been clicking around and fell in love with the brahmin Louise rose bag. Just wondering about the quality, the colors look nicely saturated, any issues with transfer?
Thanks,
Rc


----------



## Elliespurse

Hi, I just saw a few more threads on Brahmin bags, they looks great!

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/brahmin-les-roses-does-anyone-have-one-564938.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/brahmin-handbags-15855.html

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/brahmin-handbags-11481.html


----------



## someday681

Hi, I have melbourne Jackie tote in Berry. I think the quality is nicer than I would generally expect for the price. I don't think it would get confused for a premier designer bag, but for the price point, they are very nicely made. The interior has decent organizational pockets, as well. Since my tote doesn't rub against my jeans, I can't speak for color transfer. But, the leather does feel glazed, so it should be fine in rain and should withstand some abuse. The hardware is pretty nice too...mine has a brushed gold finish. I haven't used mine ton, so I can't speak for longevity, but I think it will wear well. I also bought mine on ebay for a pretty good discount, so it's worth checking out.

HTH!


----------



## rubycat

Elliespurse said:


> Hi, I just saw a few more threads on Brahmin bags, they looks great!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/brahmin-les-roses-does-anyone-have-one-564938.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/brahmin-handbags-15855.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/brahmin-handbags-11481.html




Thanks!  Just what I needed to know!


----------



## rubycat

someday681 said:


> Hi, I have melbourne Jackie tote in Berry. I think the quality is nicer than I would generally expect for the price. I don't think it would get confused for a premier designer bag, but for the price point, they are very nicely made. The interior has decent organizational pockets, as well. Since my tote doesn't rub against my jeans, I can't speak for color transfer. But, the leather does feel glazed, so it should be fine in rain and should withstand some abuse. The hardware is pretty nice too...mine has a brushed gold finish. I haven't used mine ton, so I can't speak for longevity, but I think it will wear well. I also bought mine on ebay for a pretty good discount, so it's worth checking out.
> 
> HTH!



Hi,
Do you happen to have any modeled shots of your tote?

Thanks for the great info!
Rc


----------



## Grace123

I got this one last year and I just love it! Such a cheerful color and it's soft and delish and well-made.


----------



## rubycat

Grace123 said:


> I got this one last year and I just love it! Such a cheerful color and it's soft and delish and well-made.
> 
> View attachment 1072459



That is pretty


----------



## alliemia

the bags are very structured. if you like stiff, structured bags, it's probably a good brand for you.

the only issue i have with these bags are the pleats. they are just too suggestive for me. LOL sorry.


----------



## dmitchell15

I have been looking at that Brahmin bag also! I want it in pecan. There is a brahmin store getting ready to open near me by the end of the month and I am super excited! Let me know if you get the Louise handbag. What color are you interested in getting? I also like the turquoise color as well.


----------



## someday681

rubycat said:


> Hi,
> Do you happen to have any modeled shots of your tote?
> 
> Thanks for the great info!
> Rc


 

Here ya go! For reference, I'm 5'9 and a size 6-8.


----------



## pursegirl3

I have been carrying brahmin bags for years, Never had an issue with any of them. One of the most underrated bags out there. The louise bag is beautiful, go for it!!!


----------



## rubycat

someday681 said:


> Here ya go! For reference, I'm 5'9 and a size 6-8.



That bag is gorgeous on you!  I think the Jackie tote's on my wish list, but it will probably be a few months. 
Just ordered my Louise, I'll post pics when she arrives. I'm in ca and it's coming from fl not sure how long that will take
RC


----------



## Kanebo

I like these bags too.  I have fallen in love with a few styles.  They are also so affordable1


----------



## irishlass1029

Very affordable and no quality issues with the one lone exception of a broken strap loop the first day, but I took it right back and they gave me a new one immediately.  Absolutely NO issues with that one.  Just a fluke and they handled it perfectly. Hearty and sturdy and not as structured at it looks on first glance.


----------



## dmitchell15

Ruby Cat, what color did your order your Louise?


----------



## rubycat

I ordered the red


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ The red is gorgeous! I saw that one in person and it is beautiful.


----------



## sakill

Hi, I just saw a few more threads on Brahmin bags, they looks great!


----------



## someday681

RC- I can't wait to see your pics! Congrats


----------



## rubycat

I have found my next Brahmin, this is a new addiction!!  The floral Adora satchel:  http://www.brahmin.com/new-bags  how gorgeous is that bag?


----------



## someday681

:bump: so did you get your bag? How do you like it?


----------



## dcooney4

very pretty!


----------



## rubycat

oh yes, Louise is here and beautiful.  I've got sick kiddos and a new puppy eating up my time, but i'll try to post pics tonight.


----------



## dcooney4

Can't wait to see.


----------



## Chanticleer

I saw some Brahmin's at Nordstrom's recently and was very impressed.  They were beautiful bags and not at all stiff.  The leather was wonderful and the styles were really nice.


----------



## rubycat

Finally, here she is:







and here is what is keeping me so busy:  





he is just like a new born, but I love him already


----------



## someday681

^Aw, that is the cutest puppy ever! The Louise is very pretty as well!


----------



## Compass Rose

Cute, cute puppy!!!!!  I didn't care for Brahmin in the beginning of my handbag obsession, but actually, now that I own two.....one of which is a tote in that gorgeous red, I really am impressed with the quality of their workmanship.  Sometimes you feel like a structured bag, and sometimes you don't.  I love yours!


----------



## dmitchell15

^^ Oh my, I think I'm going to get that bag in the pecan, turquoise, and red. It is gorgeous!


----------



## Chanticleer

Your bag is gorgeous!  And your puppy?  I'm absolutely in love!!!


----------



## melissatrv

Rubcat, I love that bag, and your adorable puppy   I am thinking about buying the same bag in either red or turquoise...so hard to decide.   Color aside, do you find it to be a heavy bag?  I tried in the store and it did not seem so bad, surprisingly.  I carry by hand or crook of the arm usually not shoulder.  Thanks!


----------



## DiorDeVille

Gorgeous bag and such a sweet adorable little puppy!!!  You're a lucky girl!!!


----------



## melissatrv

I ended up buying the bag in Turquoise!  I won't have it until Saturday since it was a pre-sale for a charity event


----------



## NemoAndChula

I just bought my first Brahmin bag today online from Nordstrom. It's the Maddie Turnlock in Berry. The price was about 30% off so it wasn't very hard to justify the order. I had been keeping my eye on this line for a while. Had to look on Ebay to find accessories that would work with that bag. Found a berry cosmetic case from the Melbourne collection. It will work well as a wallet/lipstick case for me. I'm a very happy lady and will sleep with a big smile on my face tonight!


----------



## Restore724

I was in search of a ziptop tote that was stands up on its own and straps fits on my shoulders.  Found the *Brahmin Alden Medium Zip Top Tote in Berry (plum purple shade)* at Dillards at 30%+30% extra clearance.  I never bought Brahmin brand before and I really like the brand.

Pros:  Quality leather 100% of bag even straps, lightweight, full ziptop, stands on it's own yet still soft, shoulder straps are comfortable and bag drop is right length, pretty neutral colored lining, lots of interior zippers and pockets, warranty.
Cons: Usually buy regular smooth leathers so I was not sure about croco embossed look for me.

Highly recommend Brahmin bags.


----------



## NemoAndChula

Restore, you got a GREAT deal today on a LOVELY bag! I checked Dillards first, but they didn't have the one I wanted online. I was too lazy to drive  to the mall.
Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## rubycat

melissatrv said:


> I ended up buying the bag in Turquoise!  I won't have it until Saturday since it was a pre-sale for a charity event



I bet it's going to be gorgeous!


----------



## rubycat

Restore724 said:


> I was in search of a ziptop tote that was stands up on its own and straps fits on my shoulders.  Found the *Brahmin Alden Medium Zip Top Tote in Berry (plum purple shade)* at Dillards at 30%+30% extra clearance.  I never bought Brahmin brand before and I really like the brand.
> 
> Pros:  Quality leather 100% of bag even straps, lightweight, full ziptop, stands on it's own yet still soft, shoulder straps are comfortable and bag drop is right length, pretty neutral colored lining, lots of interior zippers and pockets, warranty.
> Cons: Usually buy regular smooth leathers so I was not sure about croco embossed look for me.
> 
> Highly recommend Brahmin bags.



Isn't that red just perfect!


----------



## melissatrv

The red is a great color....believe me it was a difficult choice between the Turquoise and the Zinnia red color. But the Turquoise bag is sold out on the website and I have not seen Turquoise Louise Rose any place else so I figured it would be harder to come by I delayed making a decision.  I also bought a Mallory shoulder bag in Rose at Dillards  but only got 30% off as I bought it prior to the clearance.  I will try and post pics of both bags tomorrow.


----------



## Restore724

Here is pic of Berry color


----------



## melissatrv

Berry is TDF!!!  I am soooo excited, got my Turquoise today, will upload pics tomorrow, can't wait to share!


----------



## DiorDeVille

Wow, these pics are looking amazing!  Time to revisit the Dillards site, I guess.


----------



## wab119aolcom

rubycat said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have a Brahmin bag? I've been clicking around and fell in love with the brahmin Louise rose bag. Just wondering about the quality, the colors look nicely saturated, any issues with transfer?
> Thanks,
> Rc


 
I have tons of the Brahmin Bags but they don't hold up as good as the Coach. They are very very nice though


----------



## BgaHolic

I just saw this bag in People mag and was wondering about it since I love hobos.  Anyone have it or know if it's a stiff leather like all the Brahmin bags?  I never bought one and don't know much about them except what I am reading about here.

Pic:  http://www.brahmin.com/sonoma-collection


----------



## twin53

I've been looking at Brahmins for years and I think it will be something in  toasted almond for my next bag purchase


----------



## Compass Rose

I've always liked them, and I think they still have their ultra suede lilning, which is a nice feature, in my opinion.


----------



## carterazo

BgaHolic said:


> I just saw this bag in People mag and was wondering about it since I love hobos.  Anyone have it or know if it's a stiff leather like all the Brahmin bags?  I never bought one and don't know much about them except what I am reading about here.
> 
> Pic:  http://www.brahmin.com/sonoma-collection



Ooo,  wish I could see the Heather hobo in juice _irl_ - it looks delicious!  Thanks for the link!


Your red bags are gorgeous, ladies!


----------



## Marie Lee

I have become so addicted to Brahmin, I have bought 6 this year.  They are amazing,  the Brahmin website shows tons of styles, and Dillards  always has some on sale.  Check out the Copa Cabana line, people love this bag, and to those  asking, the  hailey and sonoma bags are soft.  The lousie rose is gorgeous.  But, before I calm down,  I just got the adora and flair, amazing.Can't beat the price, I almost got a new leather 600 coach, but got 2 Brahmin instead


----------



## carterazo

Congratulations!  That adora is such a beautiful bag.  Would love to see action pics of your bags when you can.


----------



## Marie Lee

I was going to post pix of the Adora, my camera is gone.... it looks even better in person than on the Brahmin  site. the zippered roses that hang down are great


----------



## carterazo

I can't wait to see your pics!  The website doesn't show the roses at all.  I absolutely *love* the roses on my Luise Rose Sactchel.


----------



## Marie Lee

I just looked, the pix online don't really show the roses too well, try looking at dillards website, maybe they have a better pic, I don't know... but the Adora roses  have zippers like the top of the closure, by the turnlock.  This  bag is great, so perfect on the shoulder, but a great satchel too.  And the chain handel, I could go on  and on.  But, check out the Flair brahmin too... I am so hooked


----------



## melissatrv

just bought this bag too! So lovely & unique it stopped me in my tracks...daughter lost camera and I am dying to post pics....it really is much more stunning irl....love the zippers on the roses!


----------



## Compass Rose

I'm glad to see that  Brahmin is finally getting some sort of attention, as their bags have been great over the years if you are considering a structured bag.  I have two now, and I didn't think I would ever own one at all.


----------



## sandc

I haven't bought a Brahmin yet, but I have been eyeing some styles on their website. I love this style.

http://www.brahmin.com/stuff/conten...0385/image/_resized/30_300_300_d51151rv_1.jpg


----------



## Compass Rose

^  I think you would like that bag, sandc....it is sort of like my red Alden tote which is really a joy to carry.


----------



## melissatrv

I can't wait to see the fall bags....would like to buy a Mini-Alden in nice fall color


----------



## Marie Lee

on the website there are new bags mixed in, even tho it still says summer, you need to look through each name


----------



## calliope

I guess there's another such thread but I could not seem to find one. I hope they are able to see this and that other potential collectors are on the same page regarding a business bag. How frustrating it is finding a bag that has most of the tailored features you cry for but missing that last crucial thing: Brahmin appears to cut costs by going cheap on the handles. Surely they know what the industry terms "_rolled_ _and padded"_ means. They have only to go to fine harness -- the reins of a good English show bridle -- to see the examples and learn. Dooney, Kors, others, have used great handles for years on a lot of their merchandise. Taking their cues from premium makers, they know this is key...that buyers who know quality look for this kind of thing. I own a few Brahmin but would opt to own more. This feature alone has pushed me to look and buy elsewhere when making that best impression is a priority (not to mention adding decades of service to an investment bag; great hardware/protective feet notwithstanding ). In both the tactile sense and how it rests against you as it is carried, it also has everything to do with how a bag _feels_ when you wear it. This is not meant as a rant, rather a firm critique. Anyone else with similar feelings in general and/or of Brahmin?


----------



## calliope

sandc said:


> I haven't bought a Brahmin yet, but I have been eyeing some styles on their website. I love this style.
> 
> http://www.brahmin.com/stuff/conten...0385/image/_resized/30_300_300_d51151rv_1.jpg


 
This one escaped my attention. Not sure how. Almost exactly the dual handle/strap system I hoped to find in this maker's line (they need to be on them all IMO). Off now to track it down, hopefully this very color. Super post...TY!

Anyone dealt with consumer relations on warranty or repair by any chance (parts replacement, such as a damaged strap)? Please share if you will


----------



## carterazo

calliope said:


> Anyone dealt with consumer relations on warranty or repair by any chance (parts replacement, such as a damaged strap)? Please share if you will



The stem of one of the roses in my Lousie Rose was split in two small places when it arrived.  I called customer service within 24 hrs. of receiving my bag, (they appreciated this fact) and they immediately shipped a replacement pair and emailed me a shipping label so I could send back the damaged ones for free. They did  ask that I send out the damaged pair as soon as possible- which I did.  Altogether it was a a great experience.  The person I spoke with was cordial and helpful.  

HTH!


----------



## lesasue86

^ Thanks for sharing  your experience.


----------



## lulu3955

I also had a great experience with their customer service in conjunction with Von Maur department stores customer service. They were super nice and really quick about helping me. 

I'm really eyeing the Dreamweaver collection.  That melissa bag is just too cute


----------



## calliope

melissatrv said:


> I can't wait to see the fall bags....would like to buy a Mini-Alden in nice fall color


 
I'd buy an Alden in a heartbeat. Loving the style but I'd choose the standard/large. I only wish they'd add the dual handle system just as they did Alden Mini <sigh>. Oh well, maybe they'll see this. Dear Brahmin: Upgrades in dual handles -- Rolled and padded please (akin to the mini, just bigger, for those who need larger bags).


----------



## melissatrv

Oooh, I am thinking of getting the mini Alden Tote in Azure....I am looking for a teal bag so if this looks teal IRL, I am getting one!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Count me in on the Brahmin addicts.  Carrying a light tan Elouise Rose satchel these days for the end of summer and alternate in a black Alden tote that is perfect for work.   Waiting for fall to bring out my new Adora (in the gorgoues antiqued leather color).

I fell in love with Brahmin when I got a reddish brown Schooner bag on clearance back in the mid 90s...  The quality is definitely there...


----------



## sandc

Has anyone seen this Sonoma Heather irl?

https://www.brahmin.com/stuff/conte...a5ec/image/_resized/30_300_300_e49446jc_1.jpg

Dillards has them on cognac. Brahmin.com has it in "juice".  I can't tell if Juice is a luggage type color or an orange color.  I am liking the look of this bag, but I am wondering how it looks in person.


----------



## rietje123

I love Brahmin, have a gray Alden and red Dhalia.
There is an outlet in Orlando with great prices and service.


----------



## Marie Lee

to sandc, I have the sonoma bag you show in copa cabana.  It's a bit slouchier than it looks in the pic, not that it's a problem.  I'm very happy with mine, and it fits the shoulder nice


----------



## rubycat

Does anyone have a Sinclaire?  I love it, but think it might be too "formal" for my Cali-mom style. Would love to see pictures if anyone has it!


----------



## Grace123

rubycat said:


> Does anyone have a Sinclaire? I love it, but think it might be too "formal" for my Cali-mom style. Would love to see pictures if anyone has it!


 
Have to echo this post. I love the looks of this bag and would love to see real pics of it.


----------



## Marie Lee

I just checked out the Sinclair, hadn't heard of it yet. OMG! I looked at all angles, great bag, love the  purple. love that it's framed.  Gotta behave for awhile tho, how sad


----------



## jellyv

nm


----------



## carterazo

I too loved the look of this bag. it looks so great on the model, but the dimensions (15 x 12) are too big for me.  Would really like to see it irl.


----------



## Marie Lee

often the bags look bigger on the models, example, the Flair,in the catalog,  it looks huge on the model  and is'nt, IRL, and it is  gorgeous.  I am really liking Brahmin, can you tell?


----------



## cynergyfit

Holiday Sale Alerts: I just bought the Dagny Tote for $206 before shipping. 25% off original $345 and then additional 20% with coupon code))

Belk has a few styles with 20% discount and free shipping Dec. 10-11. Code 39854259

e$Bates has 5% back @ Nordstrom. Free Shipping: Holiday10
Brahmin free shipping when you sign up for email alerts: THANKS
BuyNoworNever e$Bates 5.5% and 10% off LS-21 or Free Shipping LS-22


----------



## grace04

Could anyone share what it's like to carry the Brahmin drawstring bag called Dahlia?  It is really pretty, but I''m wondering how well the drawstring and strap combo works when trying to carry it.  Does the bag close at all?  Thanks!


----------



## jroger1

I just bought a yellow Brahmin wallet at Dillards it was half-off.  Love it, and I'm saving it too just like my grandmother that way!  I did buy a Brahmin bag once & returned it because it was not secure at all at the top and it was just a magnetic leather-covered and not strong enough either.


----------



## Restore724

*Famous Brahmin Bag SOLD for $13,000 on eBay!!! What a great story about how Brahmin matched the sale to help fund the charity.
*
http://www.forbes.com/feeds/ap/2010...purse_8222076.html?boxes=Homepagebusinessnews


----------



## Compass Rose

What a great marketing ploy for Brahmin....and, of course, a fabulous contribution to a charitable cause opportunity.  I actually like Brahmin when I want a structured bag.


----------



## pmburk

I'm seriously obsessed with the Louise Rose bag in pewter. I love it! Might have to purchase that.


----------



## melissatrv

I like the new Blossom color that is out for spring.  I have not seen IRL and found the colors in the website vary from the colors IRL.  Dillards usually gets the new bags quickly.  I LOVE this bag so much but I just can't buy it because of the flap...would drive me crazy! Look at this detail with the patent weaved in...very different http://www.brahmin.com/product/E99470NR/dagny---daphne-dagny-tramer-hobo-noir

Another thing is that Dillards gets stuff in that the website does not have, a cute smaller style called Danica and I swore I saw a mini Louise Roses either there or at Belk.  Seems like they have dept store exclusives


----------



## Compass Rose

That's pretty nice!  Yeah, the flap thing is a big no-no for me.  Too much trouble getting in and out.  I would like that bag in truffle.


----------



## jroger1

I am loving Brahmin right now, made three purchases recently.  Great quality especially at these crazy low sale prices.  
1.  Melbourne Flap Wallet in Golden Amber $78 Dillards (half-off sale)
2.  Manning Anita Shopper in Golden Amber $109 Nord Rack (60% off) (had originally purchased the Onyx but when the yellow became available, made an exchange)
3.  Louise Rose Satchel in Emerald $139 Nord Rack (60% off) (love the cute little leather roses)


----------



## Compass Rose

jroger...you got some great deals, there!  Brahmin bags are very pretty, and I have three myself.  I think, as I might have stated before, that the pricepoint is great, and even better if you can get one on a good sale.  Plus, the quality is there.


----------



## carterazo

Great buys, jroger!  I'm going to have to look at Dillard's website more often...

Enjoy your beautiful bags!


----------



## jroger1

carterazo said:


> Great buys, jroger! I'm going to have to look at Dillard's website more often...
> 
> Enjoy your beautiful bags!


 
The wallet was at the local Dillards department store (almost our only department store).  Actually they had two, passed on them once and after thinking about that lovely, lonely wallet decided to go back about three weeks later & one was still remaining.  That's what I call "meant to be".  The two handbags I scored were at Nordstrom Rack online.  You gotta be quick to get those babies in your cart & checkout real fast!


----------



## Marie Lee

I checked Brahmin, new colors for spring in yummy blues, pinks and purples, new styles too


----------



## pursegirl3

I have been carrying the Zaino Backpack in Black Melbourne since Dec. 5  absolutely love it and tons of compliments.I am contemplating a dream weaver on E-bay right this minute Hmmm....


----------



## ElleN107

I'm loving the vibrant colors that Brahmin is using now and I'm looking for another to add to my collection. I read that some bags are made in China and some are still made in the USA. Does anyone know which collections are USA made?


----------



## cynergyfit

Heading to the Brahmin Outlet in Orlando on Saturday...wish me luck!


----------



## Marie Lee

cynergyfit said:


> Heading to the Brahmin Outlet in Orlando on Saturday...wish me luck!


 tell us what you get, I am a total nut for Brahmin, you are lucky to be near an outlet.  Have fun.  Is there anything you are looking for?  I'd love something in the indigo blue, sold out everywhere and hasn't even shown up on ebay


----------



## cynergyfit

Marie Lee said:


> tell us what you get, I am a total nut for Brahmin, you are lucky to be near an outlet.  Have fun.  Is there anything you are looking for?  I'd love something in the indigo blue, sold out everywhere and hasn't even shown up on ebay



I didn't end up with anything because I dropped my iPhone (fell out of my purse) and in the 120 seconds that it took me to notice, it was gone.  Someone must have seen me drop it and picked it up and took off...very unsettling but needless to say I had to go spend my money elsewhere on a replacement phone 

I saw some blue pieces and they were all very reasonably priced, I'm going back today


----------



## pandorabox

Compass Rose said:


> jroger...you got some great deals, there!  Brahmin bags are very pretty, and I have three myself.  I think, as I might have stated before, that the pricepoint is great, and even better if you can get one on a good sale.  Plus, the quality is there.



Just curious... I wonder if the quality can be comparable to LV?


----------



## pandorabox

cynergyfit said:


> I didn't end up with anything because I dropped my iPhone (fell out of my purse) and in the 120 seconds that it took me to notice, it was gone.  Someone must have seen me drop it and picked it up and took off...very unsettling but needless to say I had to go spend my money elsewhere on a replacement phone
> 
> I saw some blue pieces and they were all very reasonably priced, I'm going back today



Awww... poor iPhone.. I feel your pain. So.. did you get your bag?


----------



## alice87

I've got a Brahmin bag so I decided to post it here too. 
My previous one, Coccinelli tote just died up half a year ago after couple of years of intensive use. So I went and try what was out. There are couple bags I am really interested in, but considering I need a workhorse bag, I ended up getting Brahmin, medium Arno tote. I guess I made a mistake in another topic calling it differently.
I like the size, and being a student, I could fit printed papers into this bag, without having anything extra to carry. I don't think it would handle textbooks, otherwise, it is a pretty decent size bag.


----------



## alice87

bag


----------



## Compass Rose

alice87 said:


> bag


I think I have this bag in red.  I really like it, but I am noticing that the bottom corners are starting to wear a bit, and this bag is only about 2 years old and I don't wear it every single day.  I have an older black shoulder bag that is in perfect condition.  This older bag has a leather that is a bit thicker than the new stuff, and I bought it when it was still made in the USA.  My red tote says Made in China on the inside tag.  Don't know if that makes a difference, but I noticed that all brands have thinner leather these days.


----------



## alice87

Compass Rose said:


> I think I have this bag in red.  I really like it, but I am noticing that the bottom corners are starting to wear a bit, and this bag is only about 2 years old and I don't wear it every single day.  I have an older black shoulder bag that is in perfect condition.  This older bag has a leather that is a bit thicker than the new stuff, and I bought it when it was still made in the USA.  My red tote says Made in China on the inside tag.  Don't know if that makes a difference, but I noticed that all brands have thinner leather these days.



I don't know really. Some bags would last forever without any damage, and some don't. I like the shape of it. So I would buy a bag in such shape regrdless who is a designer.


----------



## hillucla

I have a question I hope I can get some help on. I just bought my first Brahmin bag. It's the Tyler satchel. I LOVE the style but the leather is so stiff! My stuff barely fits and forget about using the back pocket -- too tight for my iPhone. 
So should I return it or will the leather loosen up slightly over time? I really love the bag and want to make it work if possible. 
If it won't loosen up - can anyone recommend a bigger satchel for me?

Thanks!


----------



## alice87

I think Tyler is their best bag now. It would soften. I have my blue bag for 1.5 and it already soften a lot. I hope this helps.


----------



## fashion16

I love Brahmin. Great quality. I have had my Brahmin for about 9 months, I knock it around and it still looks shiny, brand new and not a scratch on it. Love it!


----------



## sdkitty

You've given me something to think about.  I have my eye on a Brahmin bag that has the back pocket.  I'm not used to a structured bag and it never occurred to me that the back pocket would be too tight.  Goes to show some things you don't really find out about functionality until you own the bag.



hillucla said:


> I have a question I hope I can get some help on. I just bought my first Brahmin bag. It's the Tyler satchel. I LOVE the style but the leather is so stiff! My stuff barely fits and forget about using the back pocket -- too tight for my iPhone.
> So should I return it or will the leather loosen up slightly over time? I really love the bag and want to make it work if possible.
> If it won't loosen up - can anyone recommend a bigger satchel for me?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## melissatrv

I was walking through Belk (local Macys type dept store) and they had this gorgeous red Brahmin that I have to have....the color is called cranberry and it is the most perfect shade of red!  In big trouble though after going to the website and seeing a pretty new color called winterberry too!!  This is going to be a tough choice and I really like the Tyler style. Belk runs a 20% off charity sale the first week of Nov.....not sure I can wait that long or if it will still be there


----------



## li mackenzie

i like the Tyler satchel too but love louise rose satchel more love their tote too..too bad i can't have any of them right now..i'm eyeing for the dooney and bourke florentine satchel...oh well, there is always next yr..i just hope the louise rose is a permanent style that won't go away anytime soon


----------



## SuziAck

alliemia said:


> the bags are very structured. if you like stiff, structured bags, it's probably a good brand for you.
> 
> the only issue i have with these bags are the pleats. they are just too suggestive for me. LOL sorry.





suggestive?  what do you mean?


----------



## melissatrv

I love it too but it is a tad too large for me.  I recall last year they made, I want to say, Louisa Rose in a few colors and it was a smaller version of this style.  Wish they had that again this year.  



li mackenzie said:


> i like the Tyler satchel too but love louise rose satchel more love their tote too..too bad i can't have any of them right now..i'm eyeing for the dooney and bourke florentine satchel...oh well, there is always next yr..i just hope the louise rose is a permanent style that won't go away anytime soon


----------



## li mackenzie

ah i remember i was browsing the website last yr or early this yr i think i saw a mini louise rose satchel  that i thought was way too small..haven't seen the regular size IRL but ive seen modelling pics of the louise rose satchel and i think its an ok size..a 14 inches in width for me is ok and beyond that i can't handle anymore. im a 5'2'' frame and medium to large built so i hope that i can pull it off..my only concern is..it will be my very first croc leather bag..i've always steered clear to croc and snake skin but i want to give croc a try coz it's really screaming my name LOL!..i got hooked first time i've seen it online. hopefully it will go on sale soon..


----------



## melissatrv

I am actually quoting myself, LOL.  But just so the conversation flows and everyone is not like "what is she talking about".  I saw the winterberry IRL and the color is pretty but a little bit too KAPOW for me   Looks like I will be going for the cranberry afterall

QUOTE=melissatrv;20096408]I was walking through Belk (local Macys type dept store) and they had this gorgeous red Brahmin that I have to have....the color is called cranberry and it is the most perfect shade of red! In big trouble though after going to the website and seeing a pretty new color called winterberry too!! This is going to be a tough choice and I really like the Tyler style. Belk runs a 20% off charity sale the first week of Nov.....not sure I can wait that long or if it will still be there[/QUOTE]


----------



## neatrivers

I really use to love my Coach and Dooneys but now I am all about Brahmin. I think the leather is great for its price point.


----------



## rubycat

neatrivers said:


> I really use to love my Coach and Dooneys but now I am all about Brahmin. I think the leather is great for its price point.



Completely agree!!  I only have the Louise rose bag, but am contemplating a second  I like how under the radar they are, the only place I've ever seen them being worn was the airport.


----------



## neatrivers

Brahmin is very under the radar. You have to know what it is in order to recognize it. I have the Louise Rose in the Tuscan smooth balck with the brown croco trim. This bag goes with everything. It has so much room and so much storage space. I love I can carry it on the arm or use the shoulder strap. I was gifted a Speedy 30, but this bag has replaced it as my favorite. I love that it has the organization inside. I wish LV's had organization on the inside.


----------



## Shanel0406

Just bought the Sara rose handbag in toasted almond.  The bag is georgious.  Has anyone had a bag in toasted almond? If so how durable is it ?


----------



## neatrivers

I now have the Laquer red Suri wallet. It looks like red fingernail polish.


----------



## bagee

Brahmin's leather always looks so "stiff." Is that incorrect?


----------



## BelleDuJour

These bags are JUST my style!  Very lady-like and elegant.  And the prices are outrageous!  Hmm was debating between D&B and Coach and this complicates things! LOL


----------



## pandorabox

BelleDuJour said:


> These bags are JUST my style!  Very lady-like and elegant.  And the prices are outrageous!  Hmm was debating between D&B and Coach and this complicates things! LOL



Which ones in particular? Can we see?


----------



## BelleDuJour

pandorabox said:


> Which ones in particular? Can we see?



I don't have any Brahmin bags!  I just started a thread about getting a gateway bag in the $200-400 price range and these bags are nice.  I like the structured look.


----------



## pandorabox

BelleDuJour said:


> I don't have any Brahmin bags!  I just started a thread about getting a gateway bag in the $200-400 price range and these bags are nice.  I like the structured look.



I dont have one either. I really love the structured look myself. I don't care for floppy hobo type bags. I saw some Brahmin on e but they were too large and the bag was super structured. They have some new stuff that I am eyeing!


----------



## BelleDuJour

pandorabox said:


> I dont have one either. I really love the structured look myself. I don't care for floppy hobo type bags. I saw some Brahmin on e but they were too large and the bag was super structured. They have some new stuff that I am eyeing!


 
Their price point is amazing!  I need to figure out where they sell these locally. Would love to look at the leather in person.


----------



## pandorabox

BelleDuJour said:


> Their price point is amazing!  I need to figure out where they sell these locally. Would love to look at the leather in person.



Oh they sell at Nordies, Lord and Taylor and some Macys.


----------



## BelleDuJour

pandorabox said:


> Oh they sell at Nordies, Lord and Taylor and some Macys.



Thanks!  I'm going shopping this weekend.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Brahmins are fabulous... I've had many of the years and the quality is outstanding.


----------



## pandorabox

BelleDuJour said:


> Thanks!  I'm going shopping this weekend.



Welcome! Def call your local store first not all of these stores have them at the same time. In my area I have only seen one Macy's carry it and lord and Taylor then none at nordies kwim?


----------



## Kylacove

Dillard sells them in my area and they mark them down if they stick around long enough.


----------



## Marie Lee

bagee said:


> Brahmin's leather always looks so "stiff." Is that incorrect?


 some brahmin are stiff and structured, which is a nice thing to some of us.  But they have every type of bag, not just stiff croc. embossed   Not at all, go to their website.  They have  beautiful colors, all type of leathers,  and other textures, and every style bag.  All sizes, shapes,  and types, really, and they are amazing inside,  WAY under rated and under appreciated


----------



## bagee

Marie Lee said:


> some brahmin are stiff and structured, which is a nice thing to some of us.  But they have every type of bag, not just stiff croc. embossed   Not at all, go to their website.  They have  beautiful colors, all type of leathers,  and other textures, and every style bag.  All sizes, shapes,  and types, really, and they are amazing inside,  WAY under rated and under appreciated



I did not know that. I will go to their website and look around. I love handbags, and never pass up an opportunity to look, pick up and buy!!! Thanks for your reply!!


----------



## tentativepurse

Groooan.. I wish they were more accessible in Europe..


----------



## tentativepurse

This is ridiculous! In my country, there's one online shop that sells them. Not one of the purses are on Brahmin's site at the moment. They all look outdated and ugly, and the prices... OK, so to import a purse you'll need to pay tax and shipping in addition to the price, but the CHEAPEST of the lot on that site is over 500 dollar! Aaaagh!


----------



## Bensonhurst

bagee said:
			
		

> I did not know that. I will go to their website and look around. I love handbags, and never pass up an opportunity to look, pick up and buy!!! Thanks for your reply!!



They have their outlet in Fairhaven Massachusetts where they sell some of their samples.  They also have a twice yearly "tent" sale where people come for miles around.  Prices and selection were amazing.  I was lucky enough to get a sample where the combination of colors are now in their Vault collection.  If you get on their mailing list you get notices about the tent sale.  Sometimes Brahmins go on clearance at Lord & Taylor where you can also use your 25 percent off coupon.  My favorite is the mini Arnold in lacquer red; very chic and only $195 retail!


----------



## jlove

I love Brahmins!  I own too many to count.  I have other designer bags (LV, Coach, DB, MK, Tory Burch, Gucci)....but Brahmin is my favorite.  I even help the salespeople make sales when I am in the stores!  As for their longevity, I have seen at least five women with 10 year old Brahmins which they daily carried--they look just as good at 10 years as some of my other bags would in 2 years with daily usage.  Make sure that you use the Brahmin leather conditioner (only) made for Brahmins before you use it for the first time.  If you switch out bags like I do, then use the conditioner after each use.  If you will use it everyday, then use the conditioner at least once every other month.  They are not stiff.  Just like any other designer bag, the specific style that you choose may need to be broken in.  Brahmins are just as good (maybe better) as some of the other designer handbags.  Their material is high quality- just like the other designers.  If anyone has questions about Brahmins, please let me know.


----------



## Compass Rose

I was going to sell my tote that I got a few years back, but I think I will keep it.  I don't know what I was thinking!


----------



## PsychoBagLady

Can anyone comment on their saffiano leather? Is it similar to, say, Ferragamo or Prada? I never see the saffiano in stores, only the croc embossed.


----------



## jlove

Are there any fellow Brahmin lovers?


----------



## Compass Rose

Hi!  There are quite a few Brahmin threads here.  Just do a quick search and you'll find some great discussions.  I love them.


----------



## Marie Lee

love them too


----------



## jlove

I own too many as I just discovered.   How do you feel about the summer collection?


----------



## jlove

PsychoBagLady said:


> Can anyone comment on their saffiano leather? Is it similar to, say, Ferragamo or Prada? I never see the saffiano in stores, only the croc embossed.


I don't know.   I only own the Brahmin embossed and Tuscan leather bags.   But they will last just as well, if not better, than saffiano leather bags by other designers.


----------



## pandorabox

jlove said:
			
		

> I own too many as I just discovered.   How do you feel about the summer collection?



I just got the catalog for summer and I like it... Pretty floral and kinds fun. My fav are the red ones though.


----------



## pandorabox

jlove said:
			
		

> I love Brahmins!  I own too many to count.  I have other designer bags (LV, Coach, DB, MK, Tory Burch, Gucci)....but Brahmin is my favorite.  I even help the salespeople make sales when I am in the stores!  As for their longevity, I have seen at least five women with 10 year old Brahmins which they daily carried--they look just as good at 10 years as some of my other bags would in 2 years with daily usage.  Make sure that you use the Brahmin leather conditioner (only) made for Brahmins before you use it for the first time.  If you switch out bags like I do, then use the conditioner after each use.  If you will use it everyday, then use the conditioner at least once every other month.  They are not stiff.  Just like any other designer bag, the specific style that you choose may need to be broken in.  Brahmins are just as good (maybe better) as some of the other designer handbags.  Their material is high quality- just like the other designers.  If anyone has questions about Brahmins, please let me know.



Me! Would love to see some shots of the insides please.....


----------



## Eeyore72

I am considering the Louise Rose in the glossy deep red croc. Does anyone have experience concerning the "wear" of the glossy finish? I've had a couple of cheap bags that the glossy finish just peeled off near the corners.... Does this happen with Brahmin bags?


----------



## madforhandbags

Shanel0406 said:


> Just bought the Sara rose handbag in toasted almond.  The bag is georgious.  Has anyone had a bag in toasted almond? If so how durable is it ?




I have a Brahmin in Toasted Almond and it looks today just like it did when I bought it.


----------



## tentativepurse

I found an auction that answers some questions either here or on another thread about how they wear:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brahmin-H13...982?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f14967b7e

This one has pictures of wear on a croc embossed tote. It also shows the inside, as you asked for, Pandorabox


----------



## pandorabox

tentativepurse said:


> I found an auction that answers some questions either here or on another thread about how they wear:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brahmin-H13...982?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item3f14967b7e
> 
> This one has pictures of wear on a croc embossed tote. It also shows the inside, as you asked for, Pandorabox



Thanks dear!!


----------



## melissatrv

I really like the new Summer Berry color.  Having a hard time finding it in stores though.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Just got the red glossy anywhere tote at the Brahmin boutique in Atlanta.... So excited to wear her!  This bag is a great style -- I have it in toasted almond.


----------



## jlove

melissatrv said:


> I really like the new Summer Berry color.  Having a hard time finding it in stores though.


Go to the website...you can get it &  I think free shipping...at least it was when I ordered something


----------



## jlove

Eeyore72 said:


> I am considering the Louise Rose in the glossy deep red croc. Does anyone have experience concerning the "wear" of the glossy finish? I've had a couple of cheap bags that the glossy finish just peeled off near the corners.... Does this happen with Brahmin bags?


Not sure..I stay away from the glossy...but the toasted almond has sort of a glaze that I've never heard anyone complain


----------



## gladiola1167

pandorabox said:


> Me! Would love to see some shots of the insides please.....


I could not agree more! I own several Brahmins and the quality is excellent! They will last one several years and still look great!


----------



## pandorabox

gladiola1167 said:


> I could not agree more! I own several Brahmins and the quality is excellent! They will last one several years and still look great!



That is so good to know.. Question do they all have the croc embossed pattern or some plain leather too?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

There are lots of smooth leather choices.  Check out brahmin.com for all of the styles.

My very first Brahmin was a schooner bag in this gorgeous reddish-brown smooth leather.  I sold it after carrying it a few years but wish I had it back...


----------



## pandorabox

ALPurseFanatic said:
			
		

> There are lots of smooth leather choices.  Check out brahmin.com for all of the styles.
> 
> My very first Brahmin was a schooner bag in this gorgeous reddish-brown smooth leather.  I sold it after carrying it a few years but wish I had it back...



Really? Every time I look all I see is croc embossed. I must not be looking in the right section. Lol


----------



## tentativepurse

pandorabox said:


> That is so good to know.. Question do they all have the croc embossed pattern or some plain leather too?



The croc embossed ones has Melbourne as part of the name. That's not visible on their website, but you see it in ebay listings.

There's plenty of non-Melbourne stuff out.


----------



## Eeyore72

So... I went back and forth in my head for a week about the Brahmin Louise Rose in Lacquer Red and finally decided to order it. There are not many available - but I found one at Nordstrom's online. I ordered it and waited. I must have checked the UPS Tracking site 25 or 30 times, just full of excitement wanting this bag SOOOO BAAAADDDD. The box arrives and I could already feel a problem - way too lightweight for a larger handbag. I open it up and inside is NOT A BAG. It was a pair of shoes. What???? They had the correct order info, but someone had slapped the Brahmin bag warehouse tracking label on a pair of shoes. I literally cried, and I am 39 years old. I called Nordstom's immediately and they are trying to find another bag but I am not holding out hope. Nobody has one left in Lacquer Red - not even the factory. I hope someone (anyone) out there understands how I feel - so hopeful, then so devastated. This was the first expensive bag I have ever ordered and maybe it will never be mine. Now I'm crying again! :cry:


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

how frustrating!  I totally understand your disappointment.


----------



## jlove

Eeyore72 said:


> So... I went back and forth in my head for a week about the Brahmin Louise Rose in Lacquer Red and finally decided to order it. There are not many available - but I found one at Nordstrom's online. I ordered it and waited. I must have checked the UPS Tracking site 25 or 30 times, just full of excitement wanting this bag SOOOO BAAAADDDD. The box arrives and I could already feel a problem - way too lightweight for a larger handbag. I open it up and inside is NOT A BAG. It was a pair of shoes. What???? They had the correct order info, but someone had slapped the Brahmin bag warehouse tracking label on a pair of shoes. I literally cried, and I am 39 years old. I called Nordstom's immediately and they are trying to find another bag but I am not holding out hope. Nobody has one left in Lacquer Red - not even the factory. I hope someone (anyone) out there understands how I feel - so hopeful, then so devastated. This was the first expensive bag I have ever ordered and maybe it will never be mine. Now I'm crying again! :cry:


I have some suggestions.  I was contemplating the Louise rose or the Sara rose...and another bag.  Brahmin headquarters forwarded me to one of their stores which had the other bag (Christine).  The store also had the Louise and Sara roses.  I went to Dillard's to compare the two.  I then called Brahmin store in Atlanta to order the Sara rose a
nd Jody( Christine was a bit heavy for small bag).  So, I would call the headquarters and ask them tothe do a search of the Brahmin stores which have the bag.  Then call the store which probably will entertain free shipping since you could not get bag from headquarters.   Also check Dillard's Belk, and Macy's.  The reps can also look in the database for which of their sister stores have it.  But the Brahmin store in Atlanta has it in lapse (pretty blue) and glimmer colors.  Good luck


----------



## jlove

Excuse spelling and grammatical errors.  Typing from my phone


----------



## baylorbear33

I am a huge Brahmin fan. Low maintenance, great colors, well-made.


----------



## Eeyore72

Nordstrom came through - my Louise Rose in Lacquer Red arrived last night! Yay!! It is a beautiful, well-crafted bag that should be with me for many years. Thanks to everyone on the forum for suggestions and information.


----------



## Aluthye

I love my Brahmins.  My husband gave me the Louise Rose in Lacquer Red for Christmas and I absolutely love it.  The color is absolutely gorgeous!  Congratulations!


----------



## alice87

Eeyore72 said:


> So... I went back and forth in my head for a week about the Brahmin Louise Rose in Lacquer Red and finally decided to order it. There are not many available - but I found one at Nordstrom's online. I ordered it and waited. I must have checked the UPS Tracking site 25 or 30 times, just full of excitement wanting this bag SOOOO BAAAADDDD. The box arrives and I could already feel a problem - way too lightweight for a larger handbag. I open it up and inside is NOT A BAG. It was a pair of shoes. What???? They had the correct order info, but someone had slapped the Brahmin bag warehouse tracking label on a pair of shoes. I literally cried, and I am 39 years old. I called Nordstom's immediately and they are trying to find another bag but I am not holding out hope. Nobody has one left in Lacquer Red - not even the factory. I hope someone (anyone) out there understands how I feel - so hopeful, then so devastated. This was the first expensive bag I have ever ordered and maybe it will never be mine. Now I'm crying again! :cry:


Did you ordered from Nordstrom rack?
I had a similar thing happened to me. I ordered DVF dress and received totally different DVF dress. Come back to the store, trying to locate the one I ordered and nothing. Wait a little, may be they will find it for you.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

YAY - I'm so glad you got your bag!!!!  Louise Rose is a great style.  My favorite part - the little outside pocket. Perfect for keys, cellphone, etc


----------



## Bensonhurst

Eeyore72 said:
			
		

> Nordstrom came through - my Louise Rose in Lacquer Red arrived last night! Yay!! It is a beautiful, well-crafted bag that should be with me for many years. Thanks to everyone on the forum for suggestions and information.



The lacquer red is an attention getter .  I get more compliments with this than all others.  You'll also love the matching wallet . It has been my work bag almost everyday since last Christmas and still looks like when I first opened the package.  Be sure to treat it with the Brahmin conditioner (sold online) before you carry it out. The corners of the lacquer leather tends to wear out if you leave it lying around (absolutely no car floors!).  I would treat that area more frequently.


----------



## carterazo

Yay congratulations!!! (My heart fell when I read your other post.) So glad you have that beauty in your hands.  It's a gorgeous bag.  Enjoy her in good health!


----------



## Marie Lee

I agree the insides are very well done, older Brahmins can be found at great prices on ebay too.   I'm watching for an older "chocolate" copa cabana.  It's a fun style they keep doing new versions of.


----------



## jlove

Marie Lee said:


> I agree the insides are very well done, older Brahmins can be found at great prices on ebay too.   I'm watching for an older "chocolate" copa cabana.  It's a fun style they keep doing new versions of.


Good luck.  I tried on one of the new copa cabanas in the jody.  It was very nice....and yes there are actually good eBay finds


----------



## jlove

eeyore72 said:


> nordstrom came through - my louise rose in lacquer red arrived last night! Yay!! It is a beautiful, well-crafted bag that should be with me for many years. Thanks to everyone on the forum for suggestions and information.:d


great!


----------



## handbags4me

Eeyore72 said:


> Nordstrom came through - my Louise Rose in Lacquer Red arrived last night! Yay!! It is a beautiful, well-crafted bag that should be with me for many years. Thanks to everyone on the forum for suggestions and information.



Yay!  I just picked this bag up at Macy's today.  They had 3 of them on the 25% off sale table.  PLUS I got another 15% off with a WOW pass...final price $219.94 + tax!  I could not pass it up a this price.  Enjoy yours!


----------



## pandorabox

Aluthye said:
			
		

> I love my Brahmins.  My husband gave me the Louise Rose in Lacquer Red for Christmas and I absolutely love it.  The color is absolutely gorgeous!  Congratulations!



I am soooo eyeing that bag. I want it! That red is soooo pretty.

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Marie Lee

jlove said:


> Good luck. I tried on one of the new copa cabanas in the jody. It was very nice....and yes there are actually good eBay finds


 I bought the new copper hailey (big shoulder bag) last year, and love it, but still like the original in the dark brown, maybe a satchel.  They are hard to find and  seem like they go for more now than originally


----------



## alodocios

I WAS LOOKING AT THE BRAHMIN WEBSITE TODAY. MY MOM HAS A FEW AND I THOUGHT I WOULD SEE WHAT THEY WERE ABOUT AND I FELL IN LOVE WITH THE BRAHMIN OASIS BRAND NEW LINE http://www.brahmin.com/oasis,AND THE BLOGGER DREAM BAG WHICH IS MADE ALMOST ENTIRELY OF NATURAL VACHETTA WITH A FEW POPS OF COLOR. http://www.brahmin.com/dreambag


----------



## Marie Lee

I just went to the website and love love love the blue pacific, the vivian model, the  dome satchel shaped like  LV alma,, very different


----------



## ElmwoodBuffalo

I love most of their designs. I think as a company they must reinvest in design heavily. I am not into the croc leather but the shapes of bags are classic. I like that the label is not obvious too. It is all about design.


----------



## pandorabox

ElmwoodBuffalo said:
			
		

> I love most of their designs. I think as a company they must reinvest in design heavily. I am not into the croc leather but the shapes of bags are classic. I like that the label is not obvious too. It is all about design.



There are a few threads on Brahmins - lots of people seem to like them. I do too. Understated and classic and very well made. I also learned they do not have all croc styles and some smooth leather. Love their design.  Very classic and ladylike.


----------



## jlove

I love, love, love (okay basically infinity) Brahmin!  I have different bags.....but Brahmin is my favorite.


----------



## melissatrv

Yay!  I had to drive an hour away but I got my Mini Arno in Summer Berry Melbourne at Dillards during the handbag trade-in sale....so I got $40 off making this bag $155!!  

LOVE the color, pics do not fully capture the shade as hard as I tried....


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

So pretty - i was admiring that color on the Brahmin website (They send emails with purses to drool over just about every week!)


----------



## alodocios

i love the roses, call silly but my maiden name is rose, but as pandorabox said, very understated elegance, and very great quality, well made leather bags.


----------



## pandorabox

alodocios said:


> i love the roses, call silly but my maiden name is rose, but as pandorabox said, very understated elegance, and very great quality, well made leather bags.



totally not silly at all!!! way cool!


----------



## pandorabox

alodocios said:


> I WAS LOOKING AT THE BRAHMIN WEBSITE TODAY. MY MOM HAS A FEW AND I THOUGHT I WOULD SEE WHAT THEY WERE ABOUT AND I FELL IN LOVE WITH THE BRAHMIN OASIS BRAND NEW LINE http://www.brahmin.com/oasis,AND THE BLOGGER DREAM BAG WHICH IS MADE ALMOST ENTIRELY OF NATURAL VACHETTA WITH A FEW POPS OF COLOR. http://www.brahmin.com/dreambag



This might be helpful too!  

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/brahmin-bags-577644.html


----------



## Aluthye

I love my Brahmins.  Their shapes are so clean, pretty and classic and their colors are beautiful!


----------



## pandorabox

Aluthye said:
			
		

> I love my Brahmins.  Their shapes are so clean, pretty and classic and their colors are beautiful!



How many do you have? Would love to see pics of your collection if you please. 

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jlove

My Sara Rose (pecan)  and anytime bags (lapis) just arrived.....awaiting my 2nd carmela hobo (cranberry red) :


----------



## pandorabox

jlove said:
			
		

> My Sara Rose (pecan)  and anytime bags (lapis) just arrived.....awaiting my 2nd carmela hobo (cranberry red) :



Nice!! Pics? And where do u guys buy from? Outlet? Dept store or directly from their website?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pandorabox

windy said:


> Brahmin has some really nice looking handbags for the money.  They are not all Made in the U.S. any longer.  They still have some production here, while others are Made in China.  The ones that are made in China, have a small black tag inside at the bottom of the bag's lining stating "Made in China".  The handbags stating "Made in USA" state so on the bag's price tag.  I found this out by calling Brahmin one day.  I actually had questions about a specific bag, but also wanted to know where the bags were being made now.  The customer service rep. filled me in on the tag details and the bag's origins.




This still hold true today as I just called a few weeks ago to ask the same question and now stumbled on this post.. LOL


----------



## jlove

Wow!  I did not know that they opened factories beyond USA.  Obviously, business is booming.


----------



## madforhandbags

I was walking through a local department store Saturday looking for a particular handbag when I passed the Brahmin display.  This one jumped off the shelf, landed in my hands, and off I went to the cash register!!!  The blue really sets it off.    Couldn't leave without it.

It's called Lisa - Whisper Glossy Tri-Color Satchel and it's making it's debut outing today.  It's even prettier in person.


----------



## pandorabox

madforhandbags said:
			
		

> I was walking through a local department store Saturday looking for a particular handbag when I passed the Brahmin display.  This one jumped off the shelf, landed in my hands, and off I went to the cash register!!!  The blue really sets it off.    Couldn't leave without it.
> 
> It's called Lisa - Whisper Glossy Tri-Color Satchel and it's making it's debut outing today.  It's even prettier in person.



Lmao!! Jumped off the shelf into your hands eh? Lol! Love it!! Mod shots?

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## jlove

madforhandbags said:


> I was walking through a local department store Saturday looking for a particular handbag when I passed the Brahmin display.  This one jumped off the shelf, landed in my hands, and off I went to the cash register!!!  The blue really sets it off.    Couldn't leave without it.
> 
> It's called Lisa - Whisper Glossy Tri-Color Satchel and it's making it's debut outing today.  It's even prettier in person.


I had the fall Lisa in the moonlight Melbourne with lizard embossed bronze trim.  It was gorgeous.  They make the Lisa in specific styles.  Good choice...I love my Brahmins.  I have some on hold with charity day presale at Belk- 2 anytime bags and natural odyssey.  I still thinking about odyssey- don't know if me.


----------



## madforhandbags

pandorabox said:


> Lmao!! Jumped off the shelf into your hands eh? Lol! Love it!! Mod shots?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I'll try to do some mod shots this weekend.  The trick is to post the pics!  I think I must be photo posting illiterate!!!


----------



## madforhandbags

jlove said:


> I had the fall Lisa in the moonlight Melbourne with lizard embossed bronze trim.  It was gorgeous.  They make the Lisa in specific styles.  Good choice...I love my Brahmins.  I have some on hold with charity day presale at Belk- 2 anytime bags and natural odyssey.  I still thinking about odyssey- don't know if me.



Ooooh,  your Lisa color combination sounds gorgeous.  Pics??????  I'll have to check  on that charity thing at my local Belk.  I love my Brahmins too.  They  are very nice, quality bags at a good price point.  You get your  money's worth.

Enjoy your new Brahmin bags!!!


----------



## jlove

madforhandbags said:


> Ooooh, your Lisa color combination sounds gorgeous. Pics?????? I'll have to check on that charity thing at my local Belk. I love my Brahmins too. They are very nice, quality bags at a good price point. You get your money's worth.
> 
> Enjoy your new Brahmin bags!!!


 
Well, my friend really really wanted it....so, I gave it to her.  It was sold out.  I knew that she wanted it more than me- I have too many bags.  She is still thanking me.   So, I don't have it anymore....but it was GORGEOUS!


----------



## twin53

My last 2 purchases have been Brahmins. Been looking at them for years.  Love them.  Plan to buy another one later for Fall/Winter.


----------



## pandorabox

madforhandbags said:


> I'll try to do some mod shots this weekend.  The trick is to post the pics!  I think I must be photo posting illiterate!!!



Yay!!!


----------



## alodocios

rubycat said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone have a Brahmin bag?  I've been clicking around and fell in love with the brahmin Louise rose bag. Just wondering about the quality, the colors look nicely saturated, any issues with transfer?
> Thanks,
> Rc


Hi my mom has a few so i got one used and the leather is so soft it is such a high quality leather bag. i am def going to get the oasis and blog reporter line. i posted about them a few weeks ago and put the link. love the rose, it is my maiden name so instant connection.


----------



## jlove

If you like the Louise Rose, you might want to get it now.  It is being replaced by the Sara Rose,which I now own.  I love the shape of the Sara Rose


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Elouise Rose is my favorite Brahmin bag since the Schooners back in the 90s but don't think they are making it anymore.


----------



## Bensonhurst

Brahmin tent sale May 18, 19, 20 Fairhaven MA outlet.  

http://www.brahminusa.com/eblast/tent051112/


----------



## carterazo

^^^ Oh to live within driving distance...


----------



## Shanel0406

I jus got the Elisa tri color handbag in praline.  Absolutely georgious.  I am not sure how to post pics yet. But it is a beautiful praline/butterscotch color with peacon trim. And under the peacon a slight trim of truffle.  It is beautiful. Part of their summer 2012 line.  Check it out. It is beautiful. Couldn't resist it.


----------



## jlove

Can't wait to see


----------



## annie1

Shanel0406 said:
			
		

> I jus got the Elisa tri color handbag in praline.  Absolutely georgious.  I am not sure how to post pics yet. But it is a beautiful praline/butterscotch color with peacon trim. And under the peacon a slight trim of truffle.  It is beautiful. Part of their summer 2012 line.  Check it out. It is beautiful. Couldn't resist it.



Can't wait to see.  Got Elisa in Toasted Almond   Please do a reveal

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Marie Lee

Love Brahmin bags, really well done, glad to see some interest


----------



## annie1

Anyone have the summer print satchel or modeling pics of the tri color bags. They are beautiful

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:
			
		

> Anyone have the summer print satchel or modeling pics of the tri color bags. They are beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Any modeling pics


----------



## MarikoUSA

I love, love love Brahmin handbags. They are totally underrated. I'm not a fan of the croc printed leather, but the company has the best shapes and very, very good construction, especially for the price. I recently bought the Samantha Satchel in their Tuscan Collection. This satchel has been discontinued. It is smooth black leather with some brown croc printed leather. At first I hesitated as I worried that it would look too "old" or granny-style. Then my husband suggested that I should not be a slave to others' opinions, especially since I was clearly in love with this bag. It doesn't look "old" if you don't look old. It is such a great size, not too big or small, but yet it holds absolutely everything I need AND keeps me organized. I love the outer compartment with a small turnkey lock which I use for my iPhone and keys. I use this bag a LOT, casual or dressy. You can carry it with the short straps, or it has an awesome longer detachable strap that I can wear crossbody or shoulder. Brahmin has been trying out some smooth leathers, and one or two "ostrich" print leathers, which I much prefer to croc-prints.  Hope they continue using these leathers. I think Barhmin's construction and quality is fabulous.


----------



## beautifullass

I just bought a Brahmin, my first. I got the Adora Leopard La Scala in Pecan. It is beautiful. It got many compliments at work today. No one heard of it, of course. The only one most know is Coach.  If anyone at work knows of other labels, it is because of me.


----------



## annie1

I just bought the Elisa in Toasted Almond first bag classic looking


----------



## bagsamillion

I just bought a Brahmin bag as a gift for my mother - since she is generously taking me and my sister on vacation with her and my father!

It's the Mini Arno Tote in Whisper Cream, and it has a beautiful "glossy" (patent?) finish that seems to make it more durable, especially since it's to be used as a "vacation bag." I love it so much, I may buy one for myself!







It also has a long strap that can be adjusted for shoulder or crossbody wear, but it is not detachable from the body of the bag.


----------



## bagee

bagsamillion said:
			
		

> I just bought a Brahmin bag as a gift for my mother - since she is generously taking me and my sister on vacation with her and my father!
> 
> It's the Mini Arno Tote in Whisper Cream, and it has a beautiful "glossy" (patent?) finish that seems to make it more durable, especially since it's to be used as a "vacation bag." I love it so much, I may buy one for myself!
> 
> It also has a long strap that can be adjusted for shoulder or crossbody wear, but it is not detachable from the body of the bag.



Not usually a Brahmin fan...but that bag is pretty!!!


----------



## jlove

bagsamillion said:


> I just bought a Brahmin bag as a gift for my mother - since she is generously taking me and my sister on vacation with her and my father!
> 
> It's the Mini Arno Tote in Whisper Cream, and it has a beautiful "glossy" (patent?) finish that seems to make it more durable, especially since it's to be used as a "vacation bag." I love it so much, I may buy one for myself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It also has a long strap that can be adjusted for shoulder or crossbody wear, but it is not detachable from the body of the bag.


I own that bag in different colors- it holds a lot.  I own a bridget satchel in whisper (non patent)- it is gorgeous.  I am a Brahmin lover and have owned most of the styles.  Great gift!


----------



## Compass Rose

I have always gravitated toward Brahmin, but I try to stay away from a whole bunch of gold hardware, so if I can find one that doesn't sport as much, I go for it.


----------



## LKVMN32

bagsamillion said:
			
		

> I just bought a Brahmin bag as a gift for my mother - since she is generously taking me and my sister on vacation with her and my father!
> 
> It's the Mini Arno Tote in Whisper Cream, and it has a beautiful "glossy" (patent?) finish that seems to make it more durable, especially since it's to be used as a "vacation bag." I love it so much, I may buy one for myself!
> 
> It also has a long strap that can be adjusted for shoulder or crossbody wear, but it is not detachable from the body of the bag.



OMG!!! I bought my mom that exact same bag for her Anniv. Same color too! Love Brahmin!


----------



## annie1

Everyone should post there bags


----------



## annie1

Thoughts on the Elisa in Toasted Almond


----------



## bagsamillion

jlove said:


> I own that bag in different colors- it holds a lot.  I own a bridget satchel in whisper (non patent)- it is gorgeous.  I am a Brahmin lover and have owned most of the styles.  Great gift!



I'm glad to hear it! The interior of the bag is much bigger than it looks.



bagee said:


> Not usually a Brahmin fan...but that bag is pretty!!!



I'm usually not drawn to exotic embossing, but I thought this bag's effect was very nice . . . now to decide what color I want. 



LKVMN32 said:


> OMG!!! I bought my mom that exact same bag for her Anniv. Same color too! Love Brahmin!



What a coincidence!! Our moms are obviously way cool.


----------



## annie1

annie1 said:
			
		

> Thoughts on the Elisa in Toasted Almond



Anyone ?????


----------



## LynxR

I am surprised to see so few threads about Brahmin on this forum. I am so in love with Brahmin that I signed up for this forum just so I can post.

I have not even heard of Brahmin until a few months ago I saw them at Nordstroms and was just stunned by how beautiful they were. The first bag that caught my eye was the Tyler satchel in Tuscan (smooth black leather with dark brown croc embossed trim). I went up to it fully expecting a sticker shock, and... got a reverse sticker shock. I think the full retail price was $330. Not dirt cheap mind you, but it certainly looked at least twice more expensive.

I promptly went home and started researching Brahmin online. Fast forward to a few months later, and I own 9 Brahmin bags in a variety of colors, sizes and shapes, and love them all.

Since I don't have time to go looking for sales at the stores, I bought most of them on eBay (new with tags) for very reasonable prices 40-50% off retail, so my bank is definitely not broken.

After rotating all my Brahmin bags for a few months, I am so impressed by their quality and practical design that I have a hard time even looking at other brand bags now.

They all have lots of pockets. But I am especially happy with the back pocket on the outside that most of the Brahmin bags seem to have. I use it for my cellphone and lipstick for easy access. Seriously, the high end brands could learn a thing or two. I am never buying another bag that doesn't have that back pocket. To me convenience is so important in a bag.

Also, Brahmin's croc embossed leather seems extra durable. I have one small cross body bag in white, and have not seen any color transfer even from dark denim. How awesome is that? 

Seriously, if anyone wants a light color bag, Brahmin is the way to go.

Okay, I will stop now, or people will begin to think that I work for them, haha!


----------



## Collie5

I love the Brahmin bags. I have had one or two in the past and am eyeing a couple of the new styles.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Just purchased my first Brahmin (Candace Croc Embossed Shoulder Bag) in Navy this past Tuesday from Nordstroms. Through the years my main squeeze designer bag has been LV, with the occasional Coach, Gucci (sold to my sister), Chanel (sold on EBAY), YSL (I still regret returning), Tods (gave to my mom), Rebecca Minkoff, and Kenneth Cole. Currently, in my collection I own 5 LV's, 1 Rebecca Minkoff, 2 Coaches (beautiful vintage), 1 Kenneth Cole, 1 Boutique handmade bag and a Brahmin. It was last year that I first noticed the Brahmin line and what really sucked me in was first the vibrant colors and second the Croc embossed print, that just makes these bags something special. Upon further inspection the bag also appeared extremely well made and durable. Unfortunately, being somewhat of a label whore, I ended up buying yet another overly priced designer bag instead. It was not until my last trip to Nordy's that I decided to give Brahmin another look and I have to say that I am happy I did. After carrying this bag for the past couple days, I can truly say that I cannot find one thing wrong with it and let me tell you I am a professional purse test driver and critic. Because it is single strap, it sits on the shoulder comfortably, the shape is more square like a tote and holds everything I need in a day with room to spare, the top zips for added security (luv, luv, luv this for commuting) the color is to die for and if there is one thing I can nit-pick its that the leather is just a bit stiff. This I understand will ultimately soften with wear, which already seems to be the case. I cannot believe I could be so happy with a purse that does not cost anywhere near the thousands that I am accustomed to spending. In my opinion the PurseForum needs to add a Brahmin section since Brahmin was featured years ago on the PurseBlog.

Kuddos to Brahmin to make quality affordable and beautiful


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Collie5 said:


> I love the Brahmin bags. I have had one or two in the past and am eyeing a couple of the new styles.


 
Hello fellow dog show owner/exhibitor.  Love your Collie Avatar


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Here she is. . . .


----------



## dcooney4

FrenchBulldog said:


> Here she is. . . .



I have to say I really like it.


----------



## bagsamillion

FrenchBulldog said:


> Here she is. . . .



I love the color and shape - especially the outside pockets!


----------



## handbags4me

FrenchBulldog said:


> Here she is. . . .



This is the bag that brought me to Brahmin last Spring.  I have the same one and I LOVE it!  I was also exclusively carrying LV and Coach with a Gucci and Rebecca Minkoff thrown in here or there, but this caught my eye and I was NOT disappointed.  Since then I've been stalking the Brahmin site frequently to see if I might add another.  Beautiful color and great style.


----------



## LynxR

Here is a shot of my Brahmin herd... I went a little crazy I know.


----------



## never_wear_it_t

Nice collection!


----------



## renza

Where do you Brahmin lovers buy your bags? And do they ever have sales on the official Brahmin website?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Belk, Dillard's, Macy's...

I get a ton of emails fom Brahmin but never about a sale.  I did get the bag in my avatar at their Brahmin store at Lenox mall in Atlanta at 30% off in March.   They had a small corner if the sre devoted to a few sale items.  I keep meaning to call back to see what else they have on sale.


----------



## LynxR

I've never seen any Brahmin bags on sale on their website. Department stores occasionally have them on sale.
I bought most of mine on eBay though.


----------



## Murphy47

Brahmin goes on sale at Dillard's every season just like all their bags, including Coach and Dooney. The seasonal bags are also included in the take an additional % off sales. The sale also applies on line. They just had one 2 weeks ago. Usually they happen near holidays so watch the website. I've gotten wallets for fifty, bags for around $100.


----------



## Collie5

FrenchBulldog said:


> Hello fellow dog show owner/exhibitor. Love your Collie Avatar


 

Whoo hoo! Another dog show exhibitor! Happy to meet you. Thanks you, that is my 7 year old champion male, "Hunter".


----------



## FrenchBulldog

LynxR said:


> Here is a shot of my Brahmin herd... I went a little crazy I know.


 
Wow, so pretty.  Brahmin bags look ever so expensive and what is even better is that no Crocs (sorry cows) were killed in the making of these bags


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Collie5 said:


> Whoo hoo! Another dog show exhibitor! Happy to meet you. Thanks you, that is my 7 year old champion male, "Hunter".


 
Ah, Collie's are so pretty and you just do not see many of them, unlike Frenchies which seem to be on everyone's list of "must have" breeds.


----------



## Collie5

FrenchBulldog said:


> Ah, Collie's are so pretty and you just do not see many of them, unlike Frenchies which seem to be on everyone's list of "must have" breeds.


 

Not seeing many Collies is a GOOD thing, (as I'm sure you know). Frenchies are SO cute! Love their personalities too...
 On the subject of bags...I'm REALLY wanting a certain Brahim style, so that may be my next bag purchase.


----------



## LynxR

Collie5 said:


> Not seeing many Collies is a GOOD thing, (as I'm sure you know). Frenchies are SO cute! Love their personalities too...
> On the subject of bags...I'm REALLY wanting a certain Brahim style, so that may be my next bag purchase.



Which Brahmin style are you thinking of? I must know! By the way, their fall catalog is out on brahmin.com


----------



## Collie5

LynxR said:


> Which Brahmin style are you thinking of? I must know! By the way, their fall catalog is out on brahmin.com


 

I want the "Elisa" style. Probably in the chestnut brown, but I have seen it in a beautiful blue also.


----------



## annie1

Collie5 said:
			
		

> I want the "Elisa" style. Probably in the chestnut brown, but I have seen it in a beautiful blue also.



I have that style in the toasted almond


----------



## LynxR

Collie5 said:


> I want the "Elisa" style. Probably in the chestnut brown, but I have seen it in a beautiful blue also.



Ah, Elisa is a really nice bag. I am also very attracted to their Sara Rose style. As for the blue, I've seen the navy croco in person, and that is just to die for!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Collie5 said:


> Not seeing many Collies is a GOOD thing, (as I'm sure you know). Frenchies are SO cute! Love their personalities too...
> On the subject of bags...I'm REALLY wanting a certain Brahim style, so that may be my next bag purchase.


 
I love my Brahmin bag.  I am so fickle with purses and my friends are constantly teasing me about my practice of "test driving" and returning if the bag does not live up to my expectations.  So far this one has held all my daily essentials just like a tote, with all the outward appearances of a beautiful shoulder bag.  It is also very comfortable on the shoulder.  I think right now it comes in the blue, a nice brown, creme, and orange.  Go into the Brahmin website.  They have so many nice styles and colors.  Good luck and keep me updated.


----------



## Collie5

FrenchBulldog said:


> I love my Brahmin bag. I am so fickle with purses and my friends are constantly teasing me about my practice of "test driving" and returning if the bag does not live up to my expectations. So far this one has held all my daily essentials just like a tote, with all the outward appearances of a beautiful shoulder bag. It is also very comfortable on the shoulder. I think right now it comes in the blue, a nice brown, creme, and orange. Go into the Brahmin website. They have so many nice styles and colors. Good luck and keep me updated.


 

Thanks for the info! That will most likely be my next bag. I need to recoup the finances a little first. I scored the Kooba "Jonnie" finally that I've been lusting over. LOL!


----------



## twin53

I have the summer-y medium arno tote in pearl. And the cranberry Laptop case.  My purchase for the Fall will be the crandall satchel in pecan with some  pecan accessories.


----------



## soonergirl

Hi everyone, I found this forum while searching for other Brahmin lovers as I am beginning to amass quite a collection.

As far as sales, I've never seen one on Brahmin's official website, however, if you can cultivate a good relationship with a Brahmin retail store they will hook you up!! I live near Oklahoma City and always shop the store in Dallas when I'm in town. They snail mail 25-30% discount coupons from time to time, along with emailing when they have new markdowns - they'll even send pics of their sale shelves so I can pick what I want! And this is a major bonus for me - living in Oklahoma and buying from Texas, I don't have to pay sales tax and it's either free or flat $5 shipping. So it's usually a much better deal than buying from Dillard's, although I always check their sale racks too, especially during the additional % off sales.


----------



## soonergirl

Ooooooo - Brahmin lovers and dog lovers, I'm in heaven! Found this forum while searching for other Brahmin lovers. I have six dogs (no particular breed, all off the side of the road, though I loooove collies) and 21 Brahmins. Here is my Brahmin collection, and a pic of my newest baby, just brought her home today!!


----------



## LynxR

soonergirl said:
			
		

> Ooooooo - Brahmin lovers and dog lovers, I'm in heaven! Found this forum while searching for other Brahmin lovers. I have six dogs (no particular breed, all off the side of the road, though I loooove collies) and 21 Brahmins. Here is my Brahmin collection, and a pic of my newest baby, just brought her home today!!



Wow, love your Brahmins! But wait, I want to see your dogs too!


----------



## zinacef

Really love the polka dot brahmin, anybody has one and can you pls post pics. TIA


----------



## soonergirl

Which polka dot? The big fat dots or the hair calf Luna? I have a Luna Olivia Rose and can post pics tomorrow if you want.


----------



## zinacef

love the big fat dots!!!


----------



## tentativepurse

I saw several bags for sale at Nordstrom, usually different ones each time I was there.


----------



## annie1

Dillard's has toasted almond 30%off all styles I got the Elisa for $262 approx


----------



## jlove

soonergirl said:


> Ooooooo - Brahmin lovers and dog lovers, I'm in heaven! Found this forum while searching for other Brahmin lovers. I have six dogs (no particular breed, all off the side of the road, though I loooove collies) and 21 Brahmins. Here is my Brahmin collection, and a pic of my newest baby, just brought her home today!!


LOL...someone to rival my collection.  How do you like the hobo with calf/pony hair? I was thinking about buying the taylor kensington tote with the hair but am worried about maintenance....What are the care instructions?


----------



## momlovesLV

Love my Brahmin! I purchased a bag for summer, the citron color with the brown woven leather on the sides. Love it!


----------



## soonergirl

LynxR said:


> Wow, love your Brahmins! But wait, I want to see your dogs too!



Always love to show off my babies!








jlove said:


> LOL...someone to rival my collection.  How do you  like the hobo with calf/pony hair? I was thinking about buying the  taylor kensington tote with the hair but am worried about  maintenance....What are the care instructions?



The hobo is gorgeous, but I'm sure it is going to be high maintenance. I really thought hard about buying it, because I have a tendency to throw this style over my shoulder and I know that's not going to work with this one. It came with a  care card, but it wasn't calf hair specific, it was obviously just something they throw in their "special" bags. Just said - requires special care, avoid harsh elements, and not to use cream on it. I probably won't carry it until later in the fall, but everyone that has seen it so far thought it was beautiful, so it's worth whatever care it takes!!

The really weird thing is, apparently there are two batches of the Kensington Carmela. I first saw it in Dillard's and it had an outside pocket just like every other Carmela. Then I bought this one over the phone from the Brahmin retail store in Dallas and it didn't have the outside pocket. It doesn't show an outside pocket online either, so I went back to Dillard's to see if I was imagining things and theirs definitely has one! Not a deal-breaker for me, but really weird, and not something I've ever run into with Brahmin before.


----------



## jlove

soonergirl said:


> Always love to show off my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hobo is gorgeous, but I'm sure it is going to be high maintenance. I really thought hard about buying it, because I have a tendency to throw this style over my shoulder and I know that's not going to work with this one. It came with a  care card, but it wasn't calf hair specific, it was obviously just something they throw in their "special" bags. Just said - requires special care, avoid harsh elements, and not to use cream on it. I probably won't carry it until later in the fall, but everyone that has seen it so far thought it was beautiful, so it's worth whatever care it takes!!
> 
> The really weird thing is, apparently there are two batches of the Kensington Carmela. I first saw it in Dillard's and it had an outside pocket just like every other Carmela. Then I bought this one over the phone from the Brahmin retail store in Dallas and it didn't have the outside pocket. It doesn't show an outside pocket online either, so I went back to Dillard's to see if I was imagining things and theirs definitely has one! Not a deal-breaker for me, but really weird, and not something I've ever run into with Brahmin before.




Hmmm....maybe you could call Brahmin/the specific store and ask about it.  It could be a defect bag.  Well, I will be getting my Taylor tote in Cocoa...if I am not feeling it then I will get the Kensington version b/c I really loved it.  I would be worried when it starts shedding or gets stained. I guess that is what Brahmin repair is for.  I am going to call Brahmin tomorrow about what they do when it sheds or gets stained.


----------



## grace04

soonergirl said:


> Always love to show off my babies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hobo is gorgeous, but I'm sure it is going to be high maintenance. I really thought hard about buying it, because I have a tendency to throw this style over my shoulder and I know that's not going to work with this one. It came with a care card, but it wasn't calf hair specific, it was obviously just something they throw in their "special" bags. Just said - requires special care, avoid harsh elements, and not to use cream on it. I probably won't carry it until later in the fall, but everyone that has seen it so far thought it was beautiful, so it's worth whatever care it takes!!
> 
> The really weird thing is, apparently there are two batches of the Kensington Carmela. I first saw it in Dillard's and it had an outside pocket just like every other Carmela. Then I bought this one over the phone from the Brahmin retail store in Dallas and it didn't have the outside pocket. It doesn't show an outside pocket online either, so I went back to Dillard's to see if I was imagining things and theirs definitely has one! Not a deal-breaker for me, but really weird, and not something I've ever run into with Brahmin before.


 
Brahmin makes some bags exclusively for Dillard's.  Usually Dillards has them grouped together with a sign saying "Dillard's exclusive", but I'm sure there are times when they're not pointed out.  Maybe the bag with the outside pocket was a Dillards exclusive.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Got my new large black anytime tote-- it's huge and I love it...  That makes three for me but the other two are the regular size...


----------



## jlove

ALPurseFanatic said:


> View attachment 1903798
> 
> 
> Got my new large black anytime tote-- it's huge and I love it...  That makes three for me but the other two are the regular size...


Love it!
I just purchased the following bags within the last 3 months (in addition to my other ones):
anytime tote (pecan)
large anytime tote (pecan)
large arno tote (pecan)
phoebe (navy anaconda)
taylor (kensington & cocoa)
anabelle (pecan)
cosmetic case (sangria)

I find that buying from the Brahmin retail stores can be just as profitable if not more so than dept. stores at times- of course clearance at dept stores at end of seasons can result in huge finds


----------



## poodlecrazy

Does anyone know when the biggest sale for the Brahmin bags is happening. I am in Ontario Canada but can ship to the US. Is Brahmins or Nordstrom or any other online stores the place to go for Brahmin Bags. I found the new colours of the Anytime Bag and I want the navy Bad!!!!
thanks,


----------



## cloudburst17

I have a Julia Rose in Sahara Croc and an Olivia Rose in Lacquer Red. I love structured bags and these are so classic looking. My one regret is ordering the Julia Rose and not realizing how big it is! It's still a great bag though.


----------



## doxie3

I love my Brahmin bags even better with time because they get softer as you use them!


----------



## Bayou Minou

soonergirl said:


> Ooooooo - Brahmin lovers and dog lovers, I'm in heaven! Found this forum while searching for other Brahmin lovers. I have six dogs (no particular breed, all off the side of the road, though I loooove collies) and 21 Brahmins. Here is my Brahmin collection, and a pic of my newest baby, just brought her home today!!



Oooooh.... Is that Claudia in crimson??  I have a Louise Rose in crimson and I so much love that shade of red.


----------



## sunnydayz

I didn't know that about production in China.


----------



## pandorabox

I just got my very first one ever and had to add to this thread! YAY! 

http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/quick-and-small-reveal-my-little-red-ruby-843624.html


----------



## meteor1942

soonergirl said:


> Ooooooo - Brahmin lovers and dog lovers, I'm in heaven! Found this forum while searching for other Brahmin lovers. I have six dogs (no particular breed, all off the side of the road, though I loooove collies) and 21 Brahmins. Here is my Brahmin collection, and a pic of my newest baby, just brought her home today!!



What a collection. Superb!


----------



## Katiesmama

Last week Dillards had one of their handbag trade-in events, so the first bag I came home with was the small arno tote in the camel leopard vineyard collection.  I love it!!   Yesterday, I was in there again (I really have to stay away from that store) and I fell in love with one of the new bags, it was a Vivien satchel in what looked like a gray/black brocade.   I love that bag now too and I'm seriously considering running back there this week on a lunch break to get it.


----------



## LocaLady

Brahmin lover here with two new purchases to share.....


----------



## LocaLady

LocaLady said:


> View attachment 2486091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahmin lover here with two new purchases to share.....




Sorry this pic didn't seem to attach to my previous post...


Hmmmm....why is this sideways?!!! LOL


----------



## pandorabox

LocaLady said:


> View attachment 2486091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brahmin lover here with two new purchases to share.....




Ohhh. Is that the peacock color from last year? So sorry I missed that boat. I love that color. Their bags are pretty awesome. I love them way more than my Coach bags.


----------



## LocaLady

pandorabox said:


> Ohhh. Is that the peacock color from last year? So sorry I missed that boat. I love that color. Their bags are pretty awesome. I love them way more than my Coach bags.



Sorry forgot to put descriptions. It's the Asher tote in Azure 

I hear what you're saying! Why don't they have a Brahmin forum???!!!!


----------



## pandorabox

LocaLady said:


> Sorry forgot to put descriptions. It's the Asher tote in Azure
> 
> 
> 
> I hear what you're saying! Why don't they have a Brahmin forum???!!!!




Soooo pretty. Love the blues. The marine ones on their site are pretty. We would have to get a lot more interests and a lot more posts / brahmin fans.  It took a while to get a dooney one. That had been open and closed before as well. Are there a lot of brahmin fans on TPF?


----------



## LocaLady

pandorabox said:


> Soooo pretty. Love the blues. The marine ones on their site are pretty. We would have to get a lot more interests and a lot more posts / brahmin fans.  It took a while to get a dooney one. That had been open and closed before as well. Are there a lot of brahmin fans on TPF?



Calling all Brahmin fans....calling all Brahmin fans!!!!!!


----------



## Compass Rose

I love Brahmin bags.  I had three but now I have two totes left in my closet.  But here is the honest thing for me, coming from an obsessed person about carrying a pristine bag.  Unless it is free of all markings and wear, I just won't carry it.  And my  Brahmins show wear in the folds of the corners.  So, I don't carry them anymore. Maybe it is because the leather is so very structured, the wear in the corners happens easier than unstructured bags.  But, that is just me.


----------



## pandorabox

LocaLady said:


> Calling all Brahmin fans....calling all Brahmin fans!!!!!!


----------



## Marie Lee

count me in as a Brahmin fan! Great bags, many finishes other than the  well known croc embossed, (love that too) and the hanging roses on some, love them


----------



## LocaLady

Marie Lee said:


> count me in as a Brahmin fan! Great bags, many finishes other than the  well known croc embossed, (love that too) and the hanging roses on some, love them


Yay! Another Brahmin lover!


----------



## LocaLady

Compass Rose said:


> I love Brahmin bags.  I had three but now I have two totes left in my closet.  But here is the honest thing for me, coming from an obsessed person about carrying a pristine bag.  Unless it is free of all markings and wear, I just won't carry it.  And my  Brahmins show wear in the folds of the corners.  So, I don't carry them anymore. Maybe it is because the leather is so very structured, the wear in the corners happens easier than unstructured bags.  But, that is just me.


Yipes! I just got 2 Brahmins.....is there anyway to prevent this?


----------



## Compass Rose

LocaLady said:


> Yipes! I just got 2 Brahmins.....is there anyway to prevent this?


I tried some shoe polish once, but then I just gave up because the polish didn't last that long. It is worth a shot, though. Sorry. Interestingly, I have one older Brahmin in black that I will bet is 10 or 11 years old that shows no wear. Maybe they have changed their leather since they went to China. My black one was made in the USA. Who knows...but I'd give the polish a shot when your bags start to show wear like mine did.


----------



## pandorabox

Compass Rose said:


> I tried some shoe polish once, but then I just gave up because the polish didn't last that long. It is worth a shot, though. Sorry. Interestingly, I have one older Brahmin in black that I will bet is 10 or 11 years old that shows no wear. Maybe they have changed their leather since they went to China. My black one was made in the USA. Who knows...but I'd give the polish a shot when your bags start to show wear like mine did.




I think wear on the corners of any structured bag is normal.  Right now I am using both my anytime mini from Brahmin and I my retro Dooney drawstring. I am very careful with my bags and I notice the bottom corners are the only place I start to see any sign of wear or use. If you have it on your shoulder or hand or crook the corners tend to graze across a car door for example first before a anything else. I would not worry much. Just wipe them down especially around the corners and see what leather conditioner you can use on them and condition them on a weekly basis.  That's really all you can do.  I also just had a very long chat with a leather smith about my DH Armani shoes and he shooed explain that the leather needs conditioning very frequently and that will be the thing that saves them and gives them a very long life.  Good luck!


----------



## LocaLady

I took my Asher tote out for the first time and one of my friends fell in  love with her!


----------



## LocaLady

pandorabox said:


> I think wear on the corners of any structured bag is normal.  Right now I am using both my anytime mini from Brahmin and I my retro Dooney drawstring. I am very careful with my bags and I notice the bottom corners are the only place I start to see any sign of wear or use. If you have it on your shoulder or hand or crook the corners tend to graze across a car door for example first before a anything else. I would not worry much. Just wipe them down especially around the corners and see what leather conditioner you can use on them and condition them on a weekly basis.  That's really all you can do.  I also just had a very long chat with a leather smith about my DH Armani shoes and he shooed explain that the leather needs conditioning very frequently and that will be the thing that saves them and gives them a very long life.  Good luck!


Good advice, thanks! Can I use Apple products  (cleaner, conditioner)on Brahmin or does it have to be their product?


----------



## LocaLady

pandorabox said:


> I think wear on the corners of any structured bag is normal.  Right now I am using both my anytime mini from Brahmin and I my retro Dooney drawstring. I am very careful with my bags and I notice the bottom corners are the only place I start to see any sign of wear or use. If you have it on your shoulder or hand or crook the corners tend to graze across a car door for example first before a anything else. I would not worry much. Just wipe them down especially around the corners and see what leather conditioner you can use on them and condition them on a weekly basis.  That's really all you can do.  I also just had a very long chat with a leather smith about my DH Armani shoes and he shooed explain that the leather needs conditioning very frequently and that will be the thing that saves them and gives them a very long life.  Good luck!


Good advice, thanks! Can I use Apple products  (cleaner, conditioner)on Brahmin or does it have to be their product?


----------



## pandorabox

LocaLady said:


> Good advice, thanks! Can I use Apple products  (cleaner, conditioner)on Brahmin or does it have to be their product?




I have never seen Brahmin have their own? Lol. I have and use the leather cream from coach it's like a cleaner conditioner. I believe apple guard is the same.  Try it on a small portion first and see how you like it or wait till tomorrow and call their CS and ask them if it's ok? I typically condition and treat all my leather and suede. I also use the MK waterproofing protectant spray on all my bags coats and uggs. It's pretty awesome. Water rolls right off. As structured as Brahmin leather is it still softens up over time while maintaining structure. Oh and another thing I learned - the stuff we get over the counter protects at 3 percent and the stuff the leather smith uses is 12 percent so if you have anything that Le really high end or needs a little extra I advise taking it one to 2 times yearly to be professionally treated. IMO if you make an investment in these leather goods and great it right they will last you a very long time. Hope this helps. So wishing I was a leather smith.


----------



## LocaLady

pandorabox said:


> I have never seen Brahmin have their own? Lol. I have and use the leather cream from coach it's like a cleaner conditioner. I believe apple guard is the same.  Try it on a small portion first and see how you like it or wait till tomorrow and call their CS and ask them if it's ok? I typically condition and treat all my leather and suede. I also use the MK waterproofing protectant spray on all my bags coats and uggs. It's pretty awesome. Water rolls right off. As structured as Brahmin leather is it still softens up over time while maintaining structure. Oh and another thing I learned - the stuff we get over the counter protects at 3 percent and the stuff the leather smith uses is 12 percent so if you have anything that Le really high end or needs a little extra I advise taking it one to 2 times yearly to be professionally treated. IMO if you make an investment in these leather goods and great it right they will last you a very long time. Hope this helps. So wishing I was a leather smith.


I saw a jar of Brahmin leather conditioner at Dillard's yesterday that's why I was wondering. I have both Apple Guard and Coach products so I didn't want to buy it unless there was a specific reason....LOL


----------



## LuvAllBags

I have never been a Brahmin fan but am interested in some of the new Atelier line...very intriguing and classic!


----------



## lenie

I have a few Brahmin bags  and accessories. They have held up very well over time. I haven't seen any of the problems mentioned in earlier posts. I like that they have so many different styles and leather finishes. I always get lots of compliments when I carry a Brahmin. I am purchasing a Dagny in bronze python this week. So I will have 6 bags, 3 wallets in total: a Louise Rose in glossy red and matching wallet,  a Sara Rose in grey ostrich, an Arno tote in glossy yellow, a Miele satchel in brown, smooth leather, a backpack in ivory, and 2 other wallets. The quality of the materials and workmanship is excellent!


----------



## LocaLady

Glad you posted lenie!


----------



## LocaLady

Newest Brahmin purchase : mini Arno in Filigree with matching wristlet


----------



## LocaLady

LuvAllBags said:


> I have never been a Brahmin fan but am interested in some of the new Atelier line...very intriguing and classic!


Just looked at that line.....lovely!


----------



## pandorabox

LocaLady said:


> I saw a jar of Brahmin leather conditioner at Dillard's yesterday that's why I was wondering. I have both Apple Guard and Coach products so I didn't want to buy it unless there was a specific reason....LOL




Got it. It really should be ok. But if your not sure def call and ask. Technically they all want you to buy their brands. Like uggs wanted me to buy theirs but I have a full bottle of MK spray and it works fine honestly. Lol


----------



## pandorabox

LocaLady said:


> Newest Brahmin purchase : mini Arno in Filigree with matching wristlet


----------



## LocaLady

pandorabox said:


> Venue nice. Shiny.  Enjoy.



Thanks, can't wait to wear her


----------



## LocaLady

I'd love to see pics of your Brahmins ladies.


----------



## gobears

Just received my Ophelia purse in 'Canton'. I'm a sucker for schoolgirl satchels!







Do you ladies know if regular leather conditioner can prevent visible scratching? Most of the purse is saffiano, which can handle my rough treatment; but the front of the purse is just smooth unprotected leather. I only wore it once, and it's accumulated some visible marks. I'm used to grainy, pebbled leather purses that don't get scratched, so I don't know how to treat smooth leather.


----------



## LocaLady

gobears said:


> Just received my Ophelia purse in 'Canton'. I'm a sucker for schoolgirl satchels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you ladies know if regular leather conditioner can prevent visible scratching? Most of the purse is saffiano, which can handle my rough treatment; but the front of the purse is just smooth unprotected leather. I only wore it once, and it's accumulated some visible marks. I'm used to grainy, pebbled leather purses that don't get scratched, so I don't know how to treat smooth leather.


What a lovely bag! I have her in Melbourne glossy rouge. I wore her for the first time on Sunday and had some difficulties opening and closing her. Maybe she needs to soften a bit? I just had to really squeeze the sides and push the front flap down hard....idk....but she's so beautiful I can't bear to return her!
As for your bag, you could always try some conditioner on a small inconspicuous part to test it or call Brahmin customer service. I've called them before and they are helpful  Keep us posted

Also, I've used conditioner on a couple of Coach bags with noticeable scratches and on one the scratches are now invisible and the other it significantly lessened the appearance.


----------



## Vivacie

I just found out about Brahmin at the end of December 2013! Went into Belk with the intention of getting a Dooney & Bourke Stanwich satchel, eyed Brahmin, debated mercilessly, and then left with nothing. I wanted the Stanwich soooo bad, but the Brahmins were gorgeous and I couldn't decide! (Plus, the Stanwich totaled $400 and was a bit out my price range.) 

Then in January, I decided to hit Dillards (which has a much wider selection of Brahmin! *happy dance*) and walk away with the Louise Rose Satchel at 30% off! 

I was hoping to hit Dillards last week when they had the extra 30% off, but I never made it. My Dillards had rows upon rows of Brahmins marked down. Sadly, today I went to take advantage of the extra 40% off and almost everything was gone. 

I did score the Mimosa Camel Leopard and Riley Wallet. The leopard reminded me of the Coach Borough bag I've been coveting so I HAD to have it. And the wallet replaces the Express wallet I've been using for the last 10+ years. I was hoping to see the matching wallet to my Louise Rose, but it was gone. ): 

The other attached picture is my moms. She got the hobo bag $75 off at Belk last month and the other today when we went into Dillards!  

Sorry for the long post!

In short: I am now a Brahminaholic.


----------



## pandorabox

Vivacie said:


> I just found out about Brahmin at the end of December 2013! Went into Belk with the intention of getting a Dooney & Bourke Stanwich satchel, eyed Brahmin, debated mercilessly, and then left with nothing. I wanted the Stanwich soooo bad, but the Brahmins were gorgeous and I couldn't decide! (Plus, the Stanwich totaled $400 and was a bit out my price range.)
> 
> 
> 
> Then in January, I decided to hit Dillards (which has a much wider selection of Brahmin! *happy dance*) and walk away with the Louise Rose Satchel at 30% off!
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping to hit Dillards last week when they had the extra 30% off, but I never made it. My Dillards had rows upon rows of Brahmins marked down. Sadly, today I went to take advantage of the extra 40% off and almost everything was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> I did score the Mimosa Camel Leopard and Riley Wallet. The leopard reminded me of the Coach Borough bag I've been coveting so I HAD to have it. And the wallet replaces the Express wallet I've been using for the last 10+ years. I was hoping to see the matching wallet to my Louise Rose, but it was gone. ):
> 
> 
> 
> The other attached picture is my moms. She got the hobo bag $75 off at Belk last month and the other today when we went into Dillards!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the long post!
> 
> 
> 
> In short: I am now a Brahminaholic.
> View attachment 2493123




Love love.  What color is that one? The aqua green blue? I love them all excellent finds.


----------



## LocaLady

It looks like the medium Asher tote in Azure.


----------



## LocaLady

Vivacie said:


> I just found out about Brahmin at the end of December 2013! Went into Belk with the intention of getting a Dooney & Bourke Stanwich satchel, eyed Brahmin, debated mercilessly, and then left with nothing. I wanted the Stanwich soooo bad, but the Brahmins were gorgeous and I couldn't decide! (Plus, the Stanwich totaled $400 and was a bit out my price range.)
> 
> Then in January, I decided to hit Dillards (which has a much wider selection of Brahmin! *happy dance*) and walk away with the Louise Rose Satchel at 30% off!
> 
> I was hoping to hit Dillards last week when they had the extra 30% off, but I never made it. My Dillards had rows upon rows of Brahmins marked down. Sadly, today I went to take advantage of the extra 40% off and almost everything was gone.
> 
> I did score the Mimosa Camel Leopard and Riley Wallet. The leopard reminded me of the Coach Borough bag I've been coveting so I HAD to have it. And the wallet replaces the Express wallet I've been using for the last 10+ years. I was hoping to see the matching wallet to my Louise Rose, but it was gone. ):
> 
> The other attached picture is my moms. She got the hobo bag $75 off at Belk last month and the other today when we went into Dillards!
> 
> Sorry for the long post!
> 
> In short: I am now a Brahminaholic.
> View attachment 2493123


Wow, love your new collection of Brahmins.....yummy!!!


----------



## Vivacie

pandorabox said:


> Love love.  What color is that one? The aqua green blue? I love them all excellent finds.



 Thank you! Like LocaLady said, it is Azure, but the bag itself is actually the mini! ^^ 



LocaLady said:


> Wow, love your new collection of Brahmins.....yummy!!!



 Thank you~!


----------



## Tinabell68

Vivacie said:


> I just found out about Brahmin at the end of December 2013! Went into Belk with the intention of getting a Dooney & Bourke Stanwich satchel, eyed Brahmin, debated mercilessly, and then left with nothing. I wanted the Stanwich soooo bad, but the Brahmins were gorgeous and I couldn't decide! (Plus, the Stanwich totaled $400 and was a bit out my price range.)
> 
> Then in January, I decided to hit Dillards (which has a much wider selection of Brahmin! *happy dance*) and walk away with the Louise Rose Satchel at 30% off!
> 
> I was hoping to hit Dillards last week when they had the extra 30% off, but I never made it. My Dillards had rows upon rows of Brahmins marked down. Sadly, today I went to take advantage of the extra 40% off and almost everything was gone.
> 
> I did score the Mimosa Camel Leopard and Riley Wallet. The leopard reminded me of the Coach Borough bag I've been coveting so I HAD to have it. And the wallet replaces the Express wallet I've been using for the last 10+ years. I was hoping to see the matching wallet to my Louise Rose, but it was gone. ):
> 
> The other attached picture is my moms. She got the hobo bag $75 off at Belk last month and the other today when we went into Dillards!
> 
> Sorry for the long post!
> 
> In short: I am now a Brahminaholic.
> View attachment 2493123


pretty...


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Still loving my Brahmins!  I need to post some pics tonite...


----------



## LocaLady

Can't wait to see!!!


----------



## LocaLady

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Still loving my Brahmins!  I need to post some pics tonite...


Can't wait to see!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Sorry this is so late...


----------



## LocaLady

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Sorry this is so late...
> 
> View attachment 2507667


Wowzer! Lovely collection...thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## suliabryon

Seriously, why doesn't Brahmin have their own forum yet?? I have just discovered this brand, and fallen head over heels for them. I love their entire line. Such great textures and colors! I just ordered my first bag, the Norah Hobo Lyon in blue (leather with embossed roses, in this perfect spring blue color). 

I cannot WAIT to get it. It is the first time I have ever loved a bag so much that I paid full price without thinking twice about it. It was sold out on their website, but having been made more savvy by my Coach experiences, I called and sure enough they had a handful left in stock.  If the quality holds up to what everyone says, I have no doubt Brahmin will be my new go-to brand. They have such classic and timeless shapes with such great options. I think I love them even more than the LV bags I have secretly drooled over for years. I'll be sure to post pics when the bag comes.


----------



## LocaLady

suliabryon said:


> Seriously, why doesn't Brahmin have their own forum yet?? I have just discovered this brand, and fallen head over heels for them. I love their entire line. Such great textures and colors! I just ordered my first bag, the Norah Hobo Lyon in blue (leather with embossed roses, in this perfect spring blue color).
> 
> I cannot WAIT to get it. It is the first time I have ever loved a bag so much that I paid full price without thinking twice about it. It was sold out on their website, but having been made more savvy by my Coach experiences, I called and sure enough they had a handful left in stock.  If the quality holds up to what everyone says, I have no doubt Brahmin will be my new go-to brand. They have such classic and timeless shapes with such great options. I think I love them even more than the LV bags I have secretly drooled over for years. I'll be sure to post pics when the bag comes.



Can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## dcooney4

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Sorry this is so late...
> 
> View attachment 2507667



Very pretty collection! Love the blue one.


----------



## Katiesmama

At Dillards yesterday and they had some of the new bags in.   I bought a Sloane Satchel in the most beautiful shade of navy, called Ink.    I fell in love.


----------



## suliabryon

Katiesmama said:


> At Dillards yesterday and they had some of the new bags in.   I bought a Sloane Satchel in the most beautiful shade of navy, called Ink.    I fell in love.


This thread so needs more pictures! any chance you could post some? The Sloan is one of my favorites online, but I have yet to see it in the wild. Some mod shots would be especially awesome, as they are almost impossible to find of Brahmin bags.


----------



## LocaLady

Yes, yes, yes.... More pics please!!!!!


----------



## LocaLady

Anyone, anyone?!!! LOL


----------



## suliabryon

How will we convince the board mods Brahmin needs its own place in the boards if no one is posting pics?? Ok, I will start with a reveal. This just arrived in today's post. I am posting these not just to reveal, but also so people can see how Brahmin ships and packages their bags. The dust bag feels like a medium weight cotton that has a flannel softness on the outside, and is plain on the inside.


----------



## LocaLady

Where's the rest???? Would love to see.....


----------



## LocaLady

What a great color..... Now for more...


----------



## suliabryon

Maybe you guys want the pretty pictures to comment on? Here you go.  This is the Norah Hobo, in Lyon Blue. You can see the white version on their website. In size, it is comparable to the Coach med Candace carryall - a few inches less wide, but a few inches taller, so I think about the same internal "space". This purse would hold quite a lot. 

Mod pictures up next, and after that, detail shots.


----------



## suliabryon

This purse can be carried over the shoulder, or the shoulder strap is removable, and you can carry it like a satchel, which is my preference. I think it is just stunning, and I absolutely love it! (I know, it doesn't go with my winter wardrobe colors here, but I imagine how gorgeous it will be for Spring/Summer).


----------



## purseymon

I really like Brahmin. I was first introduced to it by my mom, who has a vintage Brahmin tote. Recently I got the Anytime mini black melbourne (a small shoulder bag). It's the perfect size for going out, as it's not big and bulky, but not so tiny that I can barely fit the essentials in there (phone, keys, wallet, sunglasses).


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

suliabryon said:


> Maybe you guys want the pretty pictures to comment on? Here you go.  This is the Norah Hobo, in Lyon Blue. You can see the white version on their website. In size, it is comparable to the Coach med Candace carryall - a few inches less wide, but a few inches taller, so I think about the same internal "space". This purse would hold quite a lot.
> 
> Mod pictures up next, and after that, detail shots.



Great spring bag!


----------



## Vivacie

suliabryon said:


> Maybe you guys want the pretty pictures to comment on? Here you go.  This is the Norah Hobo, in Lyon Blue. You can see the white version on their website. In size, it is comparable to the Coach med Candace carryall - a few inches less wide, but a few inches taller, so I think about the same internal "space". This purse would hold quite a lot.
> 
> Mod pictures up next, and after that, detail shots.



Ugh, such a gorgeous bag. Thank you for convincing me that I do want this bag.  I usually don't like hobo bags, but...I'll make an exception- I lovvveee the Normandy Chambray version.


----------



## suliabryon

Vivacie, it really, really is. I don't know if I can describe accurately just how gorgeous this bag is in person. The leather is sooooooooo soft, and the contrast between the blue and white of the bag and the color of the handles and hardware is beautiful. I have some detailed shots I'm going to upload later. The Chambray was the bag I was leaning toward until I saw this one.  I think it would be gorgeous as well.


----------



## LocaLady

suliabryon said:


> This purse can be carried over the shoulder, or the shoulder strap is removable, and you can carry it like a satchel, which is my preference. I think it is just stunning, and I absolutely love it! (I know, it doesn't go with my winter wardrobe colors here, but I imagine how gorgeous it will be for Spring/Summer).



Thank you for posting all these pics of your lovely new bag!!!! She looks great on you... What a great Spring piece!


----------



## Katiesmama

Love your new bag!   I haven't seen that one yet IRL.   I'll have to get back to Dillards and see if they have it yet.  I wish I could post pics.  I only have my phone and it's not an iphone and I have no idea how to take a picture and then post it here.   My new Sloane satchel continues to enchant me, I just love love love the navy ink color.   I had wanted an LV Vernis Alma in Blue Nuit since the first I saw it but it's way outside my budget right now.   My Brahmin is filling that void grandly!


----------



## suliabryon

Thanks everyone!  

Katiesmama - no worries on the pictures. I am glad to hear you are loving your bag.  Is the leather as "soft" feeling as it is on mine, I wonder? I have no Dillards or Brahmin boutiques where I live, so the only thing I get are pictures online. That's one of the reasons I'm being so thorough documenting this bag, because I'm sure there are lots of people like me who might be unaware of just how lovely and well made Brahmin bags are. 

Here are some additional detail shots, by the way. 

The inside of the bag the lined with some really durable fabric, a really soft suede-like texture (but fabric, not leather) that has pockets trimmed in the same leather as the bag, two "pen holder" loops, and a very handy key clip so as not to lose my keys in the bottom of my bag like I always do.

The handles and bottom of the bag are a tan, smooth leather that seems very high quality, with four brass feet on the bottom of the bag. The stitching is very even and none of it is loose or looks like it may become so. 

I know I have said it before, but it bears repeating just how high quality and soft the leather of this bag is. Just gorgeous.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Looking forward to seeing these in person next week at the Brahmin store.  I loved these bags their first time around


----------



## Katiesmama

Ohh, that flower bag looks beautiful......I definitely need to make a trip to Dillards soon.   


Sulia - the leather on my Sloane is lovely.   It's not squishy soft, but it's a structured bag anyway.   I absolutely adore it.   One of the other things I love about the inside organization is the little jewelry pocket.   I've never used it, but I love thinking it's there for me to slip a pair of earrings into some day if the need arises.    Or wouldn't it be so cool or get a Brahmin and find a piece of jewelry in its special pocket!  LOL........my husband is gone now, so I'd have to put it there myself, but maybe one of these days I just will


----------



## LocaLady

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Looking forward to seeing these in person next week at the Brahmin store.  I loved these bags their first time around
> 
> View attachment 2535467



Ohhhhh pretty...


----------



## suliabryon

Yeah, that flower bag is really neat looking. Wish I could see it in person. I love that they release vintage bags "out of the vault" from time to time. 

Katiesmama - I don't think I am describing the leather on my bag right. It isn't squishy soft, it is structured....but somehow so soft I can't stop touching it. The only other Italian leather bag I have ever owned is my Coach Phoebe, which is squishy soft, but this is, I don't know, more structured but even softer? Most structured leather is like my Coach Haley - smooth, but not what I would call soft to touch. I am just getting into higher end handbags, so maybe I just don't have enough experience to describe it well. But whatever it is, the Brahmin is my favorite leather on a bag I have ever had. 

Also, I am a jewelry designer and I LOVE the idea of a jewelry pocket! I don't think my bag has one.


----------



## LocaLady

Time for more mod shots!!!!


----------



## LocaLady

Oops... LOL


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

LocaLady said:


> Oops... LOL



Love this one... so lady like and looks great crossbody too!


----------



## LocaLady

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Love this one... so lady like and looks great crossbody too!



Thanks,  the color is tdf.


----------



## suliabryon

LocaLady said:


> Oops... LOL


So nice to see the Ophelia in a mod shot! It is actually quite a bit larger than I had thought. Small purses don't work for me (too much stuff, plus the husband always handing me something to hold onto for him) but this one might. Absolutely lovely. Is that a pink they offered before the Peony color? Or does it just look different in that light?


----------



## LocaLady

suliabryon said:


> So nice to see the Ophelia in a mod shot! It is actually quite a bit larger than I had thought. Small purses don't work for me (too much stuff, plus the husband always handing me something to hold onto for him) but this one might. Absolutely lovely. Is that a pink they offered before the Peony color? Or does it just look different in that light?



Well to put things in better perspective for you,  I'm tiny.... Under 5ft.  
I would call it a medium sized bag. I need a pretty roomy bag for all I carry. 
Also,  it's called "rouge" but looks more like a dark pink to me.... Hope this helps .


----------



## LocaLady

suliabryon said:


> So nice to see the Ophelia in a mod shot! It is actually quite a bit larger than I had thought. Small purses don't work for me (too much stuff, plus the husband always handing me something to hold onto for him) but this one might. Absolutely lovely. Is that a pink they offered before the Peony color? Or does it just look different in that light?



When I get a minute I'll do a "what's in your purse" pic so you can gauge how much it holds .


----------



## pandorabox

LocaLady said:


> Oops... LOL




Wow. Does def look better in person. How lovely. Would love to see the inside? It is one compartment? I do so love this bag. Been eyeing or for a while.  enjoy her. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LocaLady

Inside Lady Ophelia


----------



## LocaLady

FYI I also use a purse organizer....


----------



## LocaLady

P.S. The first two pics where she looks dark pink are more true to life than the other pics ....


----------



## suliabryon

Thank you so much for these! Now I think the Ophelia might work for me on those occasions when I want a crossbody to keep my hands free.


----------



## LocaLady

suliabryon said:


> Thank you so much for these! Now I think the Ophelia might work for me on those occasions when I want a crossbody to keep my hands free.



You bet,  glad I could help


----------



## LocaLady

pandorabox said:


> Wow. Does def look better in person. How lovely. Would love to see the inside? It is one compartment? I do so love this bag. Been eyeing or for a while.  enjoy her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks! I hope my inside pics help.


----------



## pandorabox

suliabryon said:


> thank you so much for these! Now i think the ophelia might work for me on those occasions when i want a crossbody to keep my hands free.




+1.  &#128516;


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Using my black smooth leather with chocolate croc trim anytime tote today:


----------



## LocaLady

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Using my black smooth leather with chocolate croc trim anytime tote today:
> 
> View attachment 2539415



What a nice everyday bag!


----------



## suliabryon

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Using my black smooth leather with chocolate croc trim anytime tote today:
> 
> View attachment 2539415


Very pretty! I love the contrast between the smooth leather and the croc.


----------



## pandorabox

LocaLady said:


> Thanks! I hope my inside pics help.



It does. Thank you kindly.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Brought out my cobalt anywhere tote today:


----------



## LocaLady

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Brought out my cobalt anywhere tote today:
> 
> View attachment 2542063



She's a beauty!


----------



## suliabryon

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Brought out my cobalt anywhere tote today:



I have a fondness for blue.  That one is gorgeous!


----------



## LocaLady

Mod shot


----------



## suliabryon

LocaLady said:


> Mod shot



Oooooh - is that the Asher tote? In azure?

Also, is that a Brahmin cell phone case? It looks like croc embossing...


----------



## LocaLady

suliabryon said:


> Oooooh - is that the Asher tote? In azure?



Yes!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

My wristlet that holds credit cards, ID and iPhone


----------



## LocaLady

ALPurseFanatic said:


> My wristlet that holds credit cards, ID and iPhone
> 
> View attachment 2543350
> View attachment 2543351



Beautiful!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Love Brahmin.  I'm trying to find a Mini Asher in Stout.  Do you think if one of the outlets has it that they will take a payment over the phone and ship out?  Anyone done this before?


----------



## suliabryon

Bayou Minou said:


> Love Brahmin.  I'm trying to find a Mini Asher in Stout.  Do you think if one of the outlets has it that they will take a payment over the phone and ship out?  Anyone done this before?



I would be interested in knowing this as well, since I live on the West Coast and will be unlikely to ever have an outlet near me.


----------



## suliabryon

Sadly, this is from Brahmin's website: 

_* Please note that Brahmin Outlet stores are for walk-in customers only and do not accept phone orders._


----------



## Bayou Minou

suliabryon said:


> Sadly, this is from Brahmin's website:
> 
> _* Please note that Brahmin Outlet stores are for walk-in customers only and do not accept phone orders._





Thanks for the info!  Sure wish I had an outlet nearby!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

You could call one of the retail boutiques


----------



## LocaLady

Yes,  many retailers carry Brahmin and are happy to order for you.


----------



## suliabryon

LocaLady said:


> Yes,  many retailers carry Brahmin and are happy to order for you.



But then you might as well just order directly from Brahmin for full price via the 800 number. The outlets offer deals, which the retail boutiques (and even stores like Nordstroms) do not.


----------



## LocaLady

suliabryon said:


> But then you might as well just order directly from Brahmin for full price via the 800 number. The outlets offer deals, which the retail boutiques (and even stores like Nordstroms) do not.



I got all my Brahmin on sale at either Macy's or Dillard 's....


----------



## LocaLady

EBay? I've never tried this website but they had on for $155....cutehandbag.net?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Even the boutiques have a 30% off sale/clearance section.


----------



## suliabryon

LocaLady said:


> I got all my Brahmin on sale at either Macy's or Dillard 's....



Ah. I don't know about others, but there is no Dillards where I live (East coast store?) and my local Macy's doesn't carry Brahmin.  I don't think they're sold this far West. I stumbled across them because of these forums, and then fell in love with what I saw, or I would still be buying Coach (which does have an outlet 40 minutes from me). 

But honestly, while I would LOVE a deal, I feel so pleased with the quality of my Brahmin bag, I don't mind paying full price. It just means I'll have to pick and choose my purchases more carefully.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Call one of the Brahmin boutiques.  They are great with phone orders AND they DO have discounts.


----------



## pandorabox

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Call one of the Brahmin boutiques.  They are great with phone orders AND they DO have discounts.




Excellent to know thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bayou Minou

pandorabox said:


> Excellent to know thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks for all the info!  I think I will be placing some calls today!


----------



## justwatchin

ALPurseFanatic said:


> My wristlet that holds credit cards, ID and iPhone
> 
> View attachment 2543350
> View attachment 2543351



This is so cute! Is there a style/name for this?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

justwatchin said:


> This is so cute! Is there a style/name for this?



Brahmin Melbourne Collection Key Clutch


----------



## Minne Bags

Here is my Brahmin...not so patiently awaiting Spring.


----------



## LocaLady

Minne Bags said:


> Here is my Brahmin...not so patiently awaiting Spring.
> View attachment 2547024



Beautiful.... Is that peony or rouge?


----------



## Minne Bags

LocaLady said:


> Beautiful.... Is that peony or rouge?




Thank you! It's the small Melbourne in pink tarte.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

A cousin to my cobalt!


----------



## Minne Bags

ALPurseFanatic said:


> A cousin to my cobalt!




Hello Cousin! LOL. Yep, it sure is. I LOVE your cobalt bag, it's so gorgeous!


----------



## suliabryon

Minne Bags said:


> Here is my Brahmin...not so patiently awaiting Spring.
> View attachment 2547024



SO pretty! I would love to see one of these in a mod shot, whether cobalt or pink tarte


----------



## gobears

Ahhh I'm so sad!! I was debating whether or not to get this purse: http://www.brahmin.com/Anywhere-Con...archPage=1&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=12

And it already went OOS! I swear they literally just added this purse a couple months ago :/. I only have one other Brahmin purse, so I'm not entirely familiar with their business strategies--is it common for them to make small, low-production collections that sell out quickly? Any chance something OOS would come back in stock?


----------



## suliabryon

gobears said:


> Ahhh I'm so sad!! I was debating whether or not to get this purse: http://www.brahmin.com/Anywhere-Con...archPage=1&searchRank=salesrank&searchSize=12
> 
> And it already went OOS! I swear they literally just added this purse a couple months ago :/. I only have one other Brahmin purse, so I'm not entirely familiar with their business strategies--is it common for them to make small, low-production collections that sell out quickly? Any chance something OOS would come back in stock?



If you haven't already you should call the 800 number. This happened to me as well with another style, but they still had  a few available for phone orders. They pull them off the website when inventory gets low to avoid selling more than they have.


----------



## Minne Bags

suliabryon said:


> SO pretty! I would love to see one of these in a mod shot, whether cobalt or pink tarte




Thank you! As for a modeling shot, maybe ALPurseFanatic will post her cobalt (I never post modeling shots.)


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Minne Bags said:


> Hello Cousin! LOL. Yep, it sure is. I LOVE your cobalt bag, it's so gorgeous!



Aww thank you!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Minne Bags said:


> Thank you! As for a modeling shot, maybe ALPurseFanatic will post her cobalt (I never post modeling shots.)



I've only done so sporadically!  The selfie camera is broken on my iphone (i dropped it, shattered the screen, broke camera for selfies but not for non-selfies, got the screen fixed at Apple Store...)


----------



## justwatchin

Just came today! Brahmin Sally in Peony Melbourne


----------



## suliabryon

justwatchin said:


> Just came today! Brahmin Sally in Peony Melbourne


So pretty! I bought the cell phone cover in this color, and I got my best friend a mini asher tote in this color fora graduation gift (she finished her BA).  I will try to snap some pics when I see it in person, but I just adore it. It's a pretty spring pink.


----------



## justwatchin

suliabryon said:


> So pretty! I bought the cell phone cover in this color, and I got my best friend a mini asher tote in this color fora graduation gift (she finished her BA).  I will try to snap some pics when I see it in person, but I just adore it. It's a pretty spring pink.



Thank you! I'm happy it has an inside zip pocket that perfectly fits my phone.


----------



## LocaLady

justwatchin said:


> Just came today! Brahmin Sally in Peony Melbourne



Lovely color!!!!


----------



## justwatchin

LocaLady said:


> Lovely color!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## ellen028

Hi, I love Brahmin bags too and I absolutely love this tote!


----------



## LocaLady

ellen028 said:


> Hi, I love Brahmin bags too and I absolutely love this tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550883



Wow,  what color is that? So vibrant!!!


----------



## ellen028

Anytime tote salsa (orange)


----------



## LocaLady

ellen028 said:


> Anytime tote salsa



Lovely


----------



## justwatchin

ellen028 said:


> Hi, I love Brahmin bags too and I absolutely love this tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2550883



Love this color!


----------



## collegechic

I was first introduced to Brahmin when I bought the 2011 FNO tote and late bought the anytime mini in gold dot.
 I love the Vivian satchel in the black floral but its just too big for me.


----------



## LocaLady

So I wonder when we Brahmin lovers can have our own forum


----------



## ellen028

Recently bought this beautiful tri-texture Elisa Brahmin bag too!&#128516;


----------



## paculina

My Anytime Mini Whiskey Raffia Vineyard and my Anywhere Convertible Pecan Melbourne.


----------



## paculina

ellen028 said:


> Recently bought this beautiful tri-texture Elisa Brahmin bag too!&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551334



Beautiful! I love it.


----------



## LocaLady

ellen028 said:


> Recently bought this beautiful tri-texture Elisa Brahmin bag too!&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551334


Gorgeous!


----------



## LocaLady

paculina said:


> My Anytime Mini Whiskey Raffia Vineyard and my Anywhere Convertible Pecan Melbourne.


Love them both!!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Love the bags ladies!  Keep sharing & we may get our own forum or at least I hope so!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Love the Elisa & these colors are fab!


----------



## LocaLady

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Love the bags ladies!  Keep sharing & we may get our own forum or at least I hope so!



That would be great!!!


----------



## suliabryon

ellen028 said:


> Recently bought this beautiful tri-texture Elisa Brahmin bag too!&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551334



Oh, wow! I love the tri color contrast on this bag. So pretty!


----------



## suliabryon

paculina said:


> My Anytime Mini Whiskey Raffia Vineyard and my Anywhere Convertible Pecan Melbourne.



So pretty! I've never really been one for brown bags, but I am drawn to the pecan for some reason.


----------



## paculina

suliabryon said:


> So pretty! I've never really been one for brown bags, but I am drawn to the pecan for some reason.



I agree. Brown can be a boring, flat color in the wrong shade. I like browns that are rich and warm, like the pecan. A little black or red or gold/yellow undertone always makes it better than just plain old poopy brown, lol.


----------



## barskin

I was eying Brahmins for a while, and I picked this up at Lord & Taylor a few days ago.It is called a mini-Elise.


----------



## pandorabox

ellen028 said:


> Recently bought this beautiful tri-texture Elisa Brahmin bag too!&#128516;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2551334




Lovely!!! Does anyone have the all day tote? 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ellen028

pandorabox said:


> Lovely!!! Does anyone have the all day tote?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app




Love that color!


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> I was eying Brahmins for a while, and I picked this up at Lord & Taylor a few days ago.It is called a mini-Elise.



Thank you for posting here.... Love this bag!!!


----------



## suliabryon

barskin said:


> I was eying Brahmins for a while, and I picked this up at Lord & Taylor a few days ago.It is called a mini-Elise.



Love the color and the style. What a fun small bag.


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> I was eying Brahmins for a while, and I picked this up at Lord & Taylor a few days ago.It is called a mini-Elise.



Any chance we can get a mod shot to see the size? I'm really loving the style. Thanks!


----------



## barskin

LocaLady said:


> Any chance we can get a mod shot to see the size? I'm really loving the style. Thanks!













Well, I'm at work right now, but here's the Nordstrom ad:


http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/brahmin...1f4a52-b358-11e3-beb7-001b2166c2c0&origin=pla


It's a lot roomier than you might think for a 10" x 7" bag. 


By the way, at Lord & Taylor, it was 60% off plus the extra Friends and Family 20% - with tax, I paid $83.30 for that gorgeous bag.


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> Well, I'm at work right now, but here's the Nordstrom ad:
> 
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/brahmin...1f4a52-b358-11e3-beb7-001b2166c2c0&origin=pla
> 
> 
> It's a lot roomier than you might think for a 10" x 7" bag.
> 
> 
> By the way, at Lord & Taylor, it was 60% off plus the extra Friends and Family 20% - with tax, I paid $83.30 for that gorgeous bag.



Well, I don't have L&T in my city so I tried their website and a store in my state with no luck..... Oh well.... Wasn't meant to be... LOL


----------



## ellen028

That's s really good deal!


----------



## barskin

LocaLady said:


> Well, I don't have L&T in my city so I tried their website and a store in my state with no luck..... Oh well.... Wasn't meant to be... LOL


Yeah. Their website is really low on the sale bags right now. The one that I live near is on Boylston Street, right near the finish line of the Boston Marathon. I was going to walk over to make a return there last year on Marathon day, and then, well you know what happened. It was closed, as was all of the businesses on that area of Boylston Street for nearly two weeks. L&T provided a lot of good information for the investigators with its security camera videos.


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> Yeah. Their website is really low on the sale bags right now. The one that I live near is on Boylston Street, right near the finish line of the Boston Marathon. I was going to walk over to make a return there last year on Marathon day, and then, well you know what happened. It was closed, as was all of the businesses on that area of Boylston Street for nearly two weeks. L&T provided a lot of good information for the investigators with its security camera videos.



Thanks.... Ok,  I'm going in.... LOL


----------



## soonergirl

Hey guys! Love seeing everyone's Brahmins. I am a long-time Brahmin fan but kind of lost interest with their 2013 offerings. I cheated with Coach, Rebecca Minkoff, and a Tory Burch in this amazing electric eel color that I got tired of in about a week  Nothing Brahmin really spoke to me until the other day I was walking through Dillard's and saw a large Asher tote in vineyard chambray - and it was stunning. A great mix of fun and polish. I bought that tote to give as a gift but it led me back to Brahmin's website to check out what was new. Which leads to...

A reveal 




























A mini duxbury in monaco! And because I have a sickness  there will be another reveal later this week!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barskin

soonergirl said:


> Hey guys! Love seeing everyone's Brahmins. I am a long-time Brahmin fan but kind of lost interest with their 2013 offerings. I cheated with Coach, Rebecca Minkoff, and a Tory Burch in this amazing electric eel color that I got tired of in about a week  Nothing Brahmin really spoke to me until the other day I was walking through Dillard's and saw a large Asher tote in vineyard chambray - and it was stunning. A great mix of fun and polish. I bought that tote to give as a gift but it led me back to Brahmin's website to check out what was new. Which leads to...
> 
> A reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mini duxbury in monaco! And because I have a sickness  there will be another reveal later this week!


Love it!


----------



## ellen028

Beautiful!


----------



## justwatchin

soonergirl said:


> Hey guys! Love seeing everyone's Brahmins. I am a long-time Brahmin fan but kind of lost interest with their 2013 offerings. I cheated with Coach, Rebecca Minkoff, and a Tory Burch in this amazing electric eel color that I got tired of in about a week  Nothing Brahmin really spoke to me until the other day I was walking through Dillard's and saw a large Asher tote in vineyard chambray - and it was stunning. A great mix of fun and polish. I bought that tote to give as a gift but it led me back to Brahmin's website to check out what was new. Which leads to...
> 
> A reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A mini duxbury in monaco! And because I have a sickness  there will be another reveal later this week!



Beautiful bag!


----------



## soonergirl

Thank you all!


----------



## soonergirl

Today's Brahmin is a Kathleen in creme with aztec melbourne trim.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

soonergirl said:


> Today's Brahmin is a Kathleen in creme with aztec melbourne trim.
> 
> View attachment 2555111



OOOH Pretty!


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Today's Brahmin is a Kathleen in creme with aztec melbourne trim.
> 
> View attachment 2555111



Nice!


----------



## ellen028

Beautifu!


----------



## suliabryon

soonergirl said:


> Today's Brahmin is a Kathleen in creme with aztec melbourne trim.
> 
> View attachment 2555111


So beautiful, unique, and classy! Absolutely stunning bag.


----------



## LocaLady

I'm absolutely nuts. I bought the mini Elise for full-time at Nordstrom's because looked everywhere for her and couldn't find it ;(.  Cuckoo Cuckoo Cuckoo


----------



## LocaLady

Full-price.... Darn autocorrect


----------



## Katiesmama

Those are both beauties, Soonergirl.    I saw the black and white in Dillards last weekend.   Last year, there was a tote with a very similar pattern (white with black fern) that I kicked myself for not getting.   These are similar and I'm hoping last year's, or a close version, will be coming out again this summer.   I haven't seen the crème with the side trim before.   That's really different, and I really like it.


----------



## soonergirl

LocaLady said:


> I'm absolutely nuts. I bought the mini Elise for full-time at Nordstrom's because looked everywhere for her and couldn't find it ;(.  Cuckoo Cuckoo Cuckoo



You're not nuts. You know what you want and go after it. You have drive and motivation  and great taste 

Pics?


----------



## soonergirl

Thanks for the compliments on my Kathleen. She is special.



suliabryon said:


> So beautiful, unique, and classy! Absolutely stunning bag.



Thanks! I carried her into the Coach store last weekend and the SA was drooling


----------



## soonergirl

Katiesmama said:


> Those are both beauties, Soonergirl.    I saw the black and white in Dillards last weekend.   Last year, there was a tote with a very similar pattern (white with black fern) that I kicked myself for not getting.   These are similar and I'm hoping last year's, or a close version, will be coming out again this summer.   I haven't seen the crème with the side trim before.   That's really different, and I really like it.



Ah, yes - the sugar fern. I'm *almost* embarrassed to say I have it in the small shopper :shame: I hope you can find one or they come out with something similar. It never fails to get compliments.

I enjoy getting the bags that are a little different. Even though I love them, there are very few solid classic melbournes in my collection. That's one of the great things about Brahmin - they do so many different styles, there is something for everyone.


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> You're not nuts. You know what you want and go after it. You have drive and motivation  and great taste
> 
> Pics?



You are soooooooooo kind... LOL  Pics when she arrives,  promise!


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Ah, yes - the sugar fern. I'm *almost* embarrassed to say I have it in the small shopper :shame: I hope you can find one or they come out with something similar. It never fails to get compliments.
> 
> I enjoy getting the bags that are a little different. Even though I love them, there are very few solid classic melbournes in my collection. That's one of the great things about Brahmin - they do so many different styles, there is something for everyone.



Perfect Spring /summer bag


----------



## LocaLady

So ladies,  do you think we are any closer to getting a Brahmin forum???!!!


----------



## soonergirl

LocaLady said:


> So ladies,  do you think we are any closer to getting a Brahmin forum???!!!



Let's hope so! I'm new here. What does it take?

What is everyone's experience with Brahmin wallets? I have a couple of old ones that lasted forever, and a Debi with lots of use that is still in great condition, but my full-size azure melbourne wallet is more worn than I like for the use it has had.


----------



## MaryBel

soonergirl said:


> Ah, yes - the sugar fern. I'm *almost* embarrassed to say I have it in the small shopper :shame: I hope you can find one or they come out with something similar. It never fails to get compliments.
> 
> I enjoy getting the bags that are a little different. Even though I love them, there are very few solid classic melbournes in my collection. That's one of the great things about Brahmin - they do so many different styles, there is something for everyone.




I loooove this bag!
I regret not getting it when it was available...dumb me!


btw, so happy to have found this thread. I agree we need a Brahmin forum. I'll post pics of mine.


----------



## MaryBel

Small Vivian in kaleidoscope print


----------



## MaryBel

Kathleen in camel leopard color block


----------



## MaryBel

Loretta in Melbourne toasted almond


----------



## MaryBel

I'll keep posting pics later, these are the only ones I have in this computer.


----------



## soonergirl

MaryBel said:


> I'll keep posting pics later, these are the only ones I have in this computer.



Can't wait! Loving them so far!


----------



## LocaLady

MaryBel said:


> I'll keep posting pics later, these are the only ones I have in this computer.



Yay!!!!


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Let's hope so! I'm new here. What does it take?
> 
> What is everyone's experience with Brahmin wallets? I have a couple of old ones that lasted forever, and a Debi with lots of use that is still in great condition, but my full-size azure melbourne wallet is more worn than I like for the use it has had.



I only have one Brahmin wristlet so far and it has not had a lot of use so I'm no help... Sorry


----------



## barskin

This video makes me want an Olivia Rose so much!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Love all the pictures!  Keep em coming... Makes me want a new Brahmin...


----------



## LocaLady

Barskin, regarding your mini Elise... 

Is it pecan?


----------



## ellen028

Beautiful purses!


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> I was eying Brahmins for a while, and I picked this up at Lord & Taylor a few days ago.It is called a mini-Elise.



What color is this? It looks different than that Nordstrom's ad.... Perhaps the lighting?


----------



## barskin

My Mini-Elis_a_ (I was reading the tag wrong) is a ruby something or other. I have to check the tag at home again. It's much redder than pecan.


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> My Mini-Elis_a_ (I was reading the tag wrong) is a ruby something or other. I have to check the tag at home again. It's much redder than pecan.



I was wondering about that... The one I ordered is pecan.


----------



## soonergirl

Pecan is gorgeous!


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Pecan is gorgeous!



Can't wait to get her!


----------



## soonergirl

Another reveal! This was an impulse ebay buy. The color was intriguing. She is coming out to play for today and then going in storage until next fall.


























A small sweetheart in racing La Scala! My only La Scala.


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Another reveal! This was an impulse ebay buy. The color was intriguing. She is coming out to play for today and then going in storage until next fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A small sweetheart in racing La Scala! My only La Scala.



Beautiful,  love the color!!!!


----------



## MaryBel

Brahmin Rhoda hobo in pecan


----------



## LocaLady

MaryBel said:


> Brahmin Rhoda hobo in pecan



Lovely!!!


----------



## ellen028

Soonergirl, love the color! What is the color?


----------



## soonergirl

ellen028 said:


> Soonergirl, love the color! What is the color?



Thanks! The color name is racing.


----------



## ellen028

Thanks!


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> This video makes me want an Olivia Rose so much!



It reminds me a lot of my Lady Ophelia but without the longer strap to wear on your shoulder or crossbody.


----------



## barskin

Okay, I checked, and the color of my Mini Elisa 


(to remind you







is Ruby Melbourne, which, coincidentally, is also the name of an English musical stage star of the late thirties!


----------



## LocaLady

Hehe,  she had quite the exotic name.... Lovely color... Hope mine is as lovely.  We'll see,  she arrives tomorrow


----------



## soonergirl

LocaLady said:


> It reminds me a lot of my Lady Ophelia but without the longer strap to wear on your shoulder or crossbody.



Pretty! I have the Vittoria Rose in red and the Olivia Rose in luna dot calf hair but don't think I've every seen the Ophelia. Is that pink or red?


----------



## soonergirl

barskin said:


> Okay, I checked, and the color of my Mini Elisa
> 
> 
> (to remind you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is Ruby Melbourne, which, coincidentally, is also the name of an English musical stage star of the late thirties!



Sooo pretty!


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Pretty! I have the Vittoria Rose in red and the Olivia Rose in luna dot calf hair but don't think I've every seen the Ophelia. Is that pink or red?



It's called "rouge" but looks like a dark pink to me.


----------



## soonergirl

LocaLady said:


> It's called "rouge" but looks like a dark pink to me.



Very ladylike


----------



## LocaLady

She has arrived! Welcome my new mini Elisa.....


----------



## LocaLady

Voila....


----------



## ellen028

Beautiful! Is that the mini Elise pecan?


----------



## LocaLady

ellen028 said:


> Beautiful! Is that the mini Elise pecan?



Thank you, yes it is


----------



## barskin

LocaLady said:


> Thank you, yes it is


 That's a mini? Not a big girl?


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> That's a mini? Not a big girl?



It's mini.... It was smaller than I expected... How much are you able to fit it?


----------



## barskin

LocaLady said:


> It's mini.... It was smaller than I expected... How much are you able to fit it?


It can be reasonably roomy, though it's not like the size I usually take to work.


----------



## soonergirl

LocaLady said:


> Voila....




Love!!!!!!


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> It can be reasonably roomy, though it's not like the size I usually take to work.



First of all,  thank you. Second of all, wow you really fit a lot in there. Third of all,  I love how her picture is on the monitor in the background....   Oops forgot to ask,  how do you usually wear her? Crossbody, shoulder or as a satchel?


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Love!!!!!!



Thank you. I love the color as and style.


----------



## LocaLady

Ummmmmmmmmmmm Yes I did buy the matching wristlet....


----------



## soonergirl

What a pair! Lovely!


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> What a pair! Lovely!



Thanks,  I just couldn't resist.. LOL


----------



## Katiesmama

Love all the bags pictured.    My beautiful Sloane satchel in Ink is the La Scala pattern too.   I love it!!!


----------



## LocaLady

Katiesmama said:


> Love all the bags pictured.    My beautiful Sloane satchel in Ink is the La Scala pattern too.   I love it!!!



Any chance we can get a pic?


----------



## soonergirl

LocaLady said:


> Any chance we can get a pic?




x 2


----------



## LocaLady

Mini Elisa 's maiden voyage....


----------



## ellen028

Beautiful!


----------



## soonergirl

LocaLady said:


> Mini Elisa 's maiden voyage....




So cute!


----------



## LocaLady

ellen028 said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> So cute!


Merci beaucoup


----------



## LocaLady

Hey Brahmies....what's shaking????


----------



## dcooney4

LocaLady said:


> Mini Elisa 's maiden voyage....



Looks wonderful on you!


----------



## LocaLady

dcooney4 said:


> Looks wonderful on you!



Thanks!


----------



## LocaLady

Out with mini Arno tote.... Off to Disney Animal Kingdom!


----------



## soonergirl

LocaLady said:


> Out with mini Arno tote.... Off to Disney Animal Kingdom!



Looks great - perfect for Animal Kingdom!


----------



## soonergirl

Recently culled the collection and brought out the remainder today for a little conditioning and reorganizing.

The bigs:







The middles:






The littles:






Now I think Miss Vivian and I are going to hang out on a patio for dinner and drinks on this spring evening!


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Recently culled the collection and brought out the remainder today for a little conditioning and reorganizing.
> 
> The bigs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The middles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The littles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I think Miss Vivian and I are going to hang out on a patio for dinner and drinks on this spring evening!



What a lovely collection!!!


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Looks great - perfect for Animal Kingdom!



Thanks,  we had a great day!


----------



## ellen028

LocaLady said:


> What a lovely collection!!!




Wow! Love your collection!


----------



## soonergirl

Eek! I forgot Frankie! How could I forget my favorite traveling companion!?!


----------



## soonergirl

LocaLady said:


> What a lovely collection!!!





ellen028 said:


> Wow! Love your collection!



Thank you both! LocaLady - your organizing thread in Coach inspired me! Now I have to go get photo sleeves and chains.

Evaluating my collection really made me remember why I love Brahmin. Even my oldest and most used bags are in great condition and Brahmin has colors/styles to fit practically everyone and every situation.


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Thank you both! LocaLady - your organizing thread in Coach inspired me! Now I have to go get photo sleeves and chains.
> 
> Evaluating my collection really made me remember why I love Brahmin. Even my oldest and most used bags are in great condition and Brahmin has colors/styles to fit practically everyone and every situation.



I'm so happy my thread inspired you. I can't tell you how much wasted time and frustration have been elimimated from my days.....glad to help a fellow purse lover!!!!


----------



## collegechic

What is the name of the chevron dome satchel?! It looks amazing! 
I've been eying the Lizard Anywhere convertible satchel in lavender but I want to see it in person before I commit.


----------



## soonergirl

collegechic said:


> What is the name of the chevron dome satchel?! It looks amazing!
> I've been eying the Lizard Anywhere convertible satchel in lavender but I want to see it in person before I commit.



The style of the dome satchel is the Vivian. The chevron pattern is from a couple of years ago.

I haven't seen the lavender, please post pics if you get it!


----------



## LocaLady

So happy we're getting more Brahmin love on this thread!


----------



## soonergirl

Just inherited a brand new Nautical Quinn from someone that bought her and never used her because she won't fit an iPad. Win!!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

soonergirl said:


> Just inherited a brand new Nautical Quinn from someone that bought her and never used her because she won't fit an iPad. Win!!!
> 
> View attachment 2576196




So cute!


----------



## soonergirl

ALPurseFanatic said:


> So cute!




Thanks!


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> Just inherited a brand new Nautical Quinn from someone that bought her and never used her because she won't fit an iPad. Win!!!
> 
> View attachment 2576196



What a perfect Spring /Summer bag!!! Score!


----------



## Katiesmama

Love your new Quinn!!


----------



## soonergirl

LocaLady said:


> What a perfect Spring /Summer bag!!! Score!




 



Katiesmama said:


> Love your new Quinn!!



Thanks!


----------



## soonergirl

I am loving the black and white stripes from their summer preview email today. I can see little Norah joining my b/w collection soon!!


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> I am loving the black and white stripes from their summer preview email today. I can see little Norah joining my b/w collection soon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583066



You go girl!!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Hmm, that black and white is pretty.   I've been debating the vineyard drawstring.  One thing putting the brakes on is I'm waiting to see if the Nautical makes a comeback this summer with a drawstring.  They had one last year, but so far all I've seen is a baby one.  Which wouldn't even hold my wallet lol.


----------



## soonergirl

Katiesmama said:


> Hmm, that black and white is pretty.   I've been debating the vineyard drawstring.  One thing putting the brakes on is I'm waiting to see if the Nautical makes a comeback this summer with a drawstring.  They had one last year, but so far all I've seen is a baby one.  Which wouldn't even hold my wallet lol.



I know! The baby drawstring is so cute but really impractical


----------



## soonergirl

Hey fellow Brahmin lovers! I got an email from the Brahmin boutique in Dallas that they have several styles on sale. Here's the email and pics they sent. If you have any questions call Heather in Dallas - they're awesome with phone orders! **no affiliation - just passing along a great deal!!

"We have a 5 beautiful styles on promotion this weekend! The styles are listed below and include all colors for Melbourne leather. Let me know if there is anything you like

Mini-Kathleen $159
Mini-Elisa $169
Belles $119
Jules $139
Julies $139"


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I love getting these emails.  It's how I got my brown Duxbury satchel last fall - it was peeping out from behind a bunch if other bags but I spotted it .  The Dallas store staff is amazing.


----------



## soonergirl

They are amazing!!! My long-time SA left but it always amazed me... I only go in once or twice a year but she always recognized me and could recite my collection about as well as I could


----------



## soonergirl

My new pretty, from the sale.


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> My new pretty, from the sale.
> 
> View attachment 2590567



Oooooh pretty


----------



## soonergirl

Thanks


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my Indigo Strada Sloane. Love this color


----------



## LocaLady

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Indigo Strada Sloane. Love this color



Gorgeous!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Got an email from the Dallas store that they have Copa Cabana on 30% off  as well as some $ off promotions right now if anyone is interested.


----------



## MaryBel

LocaLady said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## soonergirl

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Indigo Strada Sloane. Love this color




Love it!


----------



## soonergirl

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Got an email from the Dallas store that they have Copa Cabana on 30% off  as well as some $ off promotions right now if anyone is interested.




I got that too! There's some really cute summer stuff out. I'm thinking about getting my mom the Blue Americana Anywhere Tote for Mother's Day. Discounts on in season Brahmin are pretty rare - should take advantage!


----------



## MaryBel

soonergirl said:


> Love it!




Thank you!


----------



## soonergirl

Dillard's has 25% off all Brahmin (and Coach) through Saturday.


----------



## LocaLady

I got an email about 30%off if you have a Dillard's card?


----------



## soonergirl

The 30% off is additional on top of all previously reduced merchandise. Today was just for cardholders, tomorrow everyone can get it. 

The 25% off is on full-price. The only brands I noticed were Coach and Brahmin but someone in another thread said it's all bag brands.


----------



## LocaLady

soonergirl said:


> The 30% off is additional on top of all previously reduced merchandise. Today was just for cardholders, tomorrow everyone can get it.
> 
> The 25% off is on full-price. The only brands I noticed were Coach and Brahmin but someone in another thread said it's all bag brands.



Thanks


----------



## soonergirl

Need a tote for part of the day so carrying Brahmin Holly with Coach Mini Christie in Pink Ruby.


----------



## LocaLady

Double the cuteness... LOL


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Love that pink color.  Nice Brahmin tote too


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

From the Dallas store :


I hope you are having a fabulous week!  If you still have shopping to do for that favorite Mom in your life (or a fun spring treat for yourself), we have several collections now available at 30% off:

-Beijing Melbourne
-Marine Melbourne
-Marble Melbourne
-Chambray Melbourne
-Chambray Vineyard
-Mint La Scala

As these are brand new additions to our sale, now is the time to get first pick of our handbags and accessories at a great discount!

In the event you have your eye on our regularly priced collections, remember that we are in our final days of our $50 off a regular priced purchase of $250 or more coupon.  

Let me know if I can send photos or answer any questions on any of our collections!

Best,
Lisa


----------



## soonergirl

The chambray vineyard is so cute! Thanks for posting this!


----------



## kings_20

I have one Brahmin - the Louise in purple croc and the croc was cracking when I received it.  I bought it NWT on Ebay.  I wasn't impressed with the quality, but the designs are very pretty.  maybe, I just got a dud - but I don't think I will want another Brahmin anytime soon.


----------



## soonergirl

I have about 20 currently and have had another 25 or so at various times and have never had a bag issue I wouldn't attribute to normal wear (wallets seem to wear quickly though). And I don't baby my bags. I'm sorry this bag from eBay soured you on the brand. It's hard to say what the history was even if it was NWT. Should one catch your eye in the future remember that if you buy from an authorized retailer and register online you get a two year warranty.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

My Brahmins have no issues either.


----------



## LocaLady

None here but haven't had mine for long but they seem pretty durable....


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I got my first Brahmin in 1995 or 1996.  It was a smooth brown schooner bag on clearance from Dillards.  I  was hooked and have been buying them ever since with my most recent purchases being from the outlet in December.  All have been excellent leather quality.


----------



## MaryBel

kings_20 said:


> I have one Brahmin - the Louise in purple croc and the croc was cracking when I received it.  I bought it NWT on Ebay.  I wasn't impressed with the quality, but the designs are very pretty.  maybe, I just got a dud - but I don't think I will want another Brahmin anytime soon.


 


I had an issue with a new bag. The first day I carried it I noticed it had a few small tears, just where the leather was folded, the leather on the veining of the croco embossing had tore all the way, it was a little tear but anyway. The leather on the bag felt kind of dry, so I'm guessing because of all the lights on the store it got dry. It was one of my first Brahmins so I was not familiar with them. I did not know that *Brahmin bags should be moisturized regularly.  I think it's mentioned on the Brahmin tag, I think it says it should be moisturized before carrying it for the first time*. I use the Brahmin moisturizer and it really changes the feel of the leather. I think if this is not done often, the leather might get too dry and crack. 


Have not had any other problem with them, so I keep buying them. I just got 2 more.


----------



## MaryBel

Here are my latest ones, Just got them this week


----------



## LocaLady

MaryBel said:


> Here are my latest ones, Just got them this week



Beautiful!


----------



## MaryBel

LocaLady said:


> Beautiful!





Thank you!


----------



## kings_20

MaryBel said:


> Here are my latest ones, Just got them this week




These are lovely!! Love ostrich. 

Congrats! Yeah, it seemed like the cracking was from dry leather. I moisturize all my bags but it didn't help the cracks much. It's now my throw around bag. If I buy another, it would be in person so I can inspect the bags.


----------



## MaryBel

kings_20 said:


> These are lovely!! Love ostrich.
> 
> Congrats! Yeah, it seemed like the cracking was from dry leather. I moisturize all my bags but it didn't help the cracks much. It's now my throw around bag. If I buy another, it would be in person so I can inspect the bags.




Thank you!


I guess once the damage is done there's not much that can be done. 
Don't forget to moisturize any new bag as soon as you get it to prevent it from happening.


----------



## kings_20

MaryBel said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> I guess once the damage is done there's not much that can be done.
> Don't forget to moisturize any new bag as soon as you get it to prevent it from happening.


 
Yes, I do moisturize all of my bags before wearing.  It's part of the new purse ritual .

BTW - what is the name of your new Brahmin bags?  I absolutely love them!


----------



## LocaLady

Thanks ladies,  I just moisturized my bags!!!


----------



## MaryBel

kings_20 said:


> Yes, I do moisturize all of my bags before wearing.  It's part of the new purse ritual .
> 
> BTW - what is the name of your new Brahmin bags?  I absolutely love them!





The style is called Norah. 


The ostrich is called Normandy, color Chambray
The striped is called Corsica, color Iris


----------



## kings_20

MaryBel said:


> The style is called Norah.
> 
> 
> The ostrich is called Normandy, color Chambray
> The striped is called Corsica, color Iris


 
Thanks, will definitely look into those when I go to ATL next month.


----------



## Katiesmama

MaryBel I love your Norah's......both of them equally!!!


----------



## CanineGypsy

MaryBel said:


> Here are my latest ones, Just got them this week



Hi,
I just ordered the Nora in Iris Corsica from Nordies. Is this bag as lovely in oerson as it is on line. I just love a navy....nautical stripe bag. Have you posted any mod pics?

I know nothing of this line but I love the blue stripes.


----------



## MaryBel

Katiesmama said:


> MaryBel I love your Norah's......both of them equally!!!





Thank you Katiesmama!


----------



## MaryBel

CanineGypsy said:


> Hi,
> I just ordered the Nora in Iris Corsica from Nordies. Is this bag as lovely in oerson as it is on line. I just love a navy....nautical stripe bag. Have you posted any mod pics?
> 
> I know nothing of this line but I love the blue stripes.




I think it is! I ordered mine without having seeing it IRL but I love blue so the stripes really called to me, like you said, very nautical. 


No, I have not taken any mod pics. If I can I'll take and post some tomorrow!


Ah, and Congrats on your new Norah! I think you will love it!


----------



## CanineGypsy

MaryBel said:


> I think it is! I ordered mine without having seeing it IRL but I love blue so the stripes really called to me, like you said, very nautical.
> 
> 
> No, I have not taken any mod pics. If I can I'll take and post some tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Ah, and Congrats on your new Norah! I think you will love it!



Thanks , It is such a pretty bag.


----------



## suliabryon

I have the Norah in the Lyon blue roses, and it is the most beautiful bag I have ever owned. I love it so much, I haven't been able to even look at other bags since I got it! (This is really saying something for me! lol.) 

For me, the Norah is the perfect size, perfect shape, and the leather is the softest, most gorgeous I have. But reading some of these posts, I will be sure to moisturize it regularly. 

As an aside: I SO wish I lived anywhere near an outlet, or that Brahmin offered online sales.


----------



## charleneh328

I'm fairly new here. Does anyone know how long the strap is on the Brahmin Jody crossbody bag? I am 5'9 and have trouble getting bags with straps long enough. Thanks


----------



## kings_20

I totally forgot that I have a Brahmin Adora in taupe lol.  I have to find it and see how I like it.  I remember the opening popping open when I wore it with the chain strap.  The magnetic closure was weak.


----------



## kings_20

My Adora


----------



## LocaLady

kings_20 said:


> My Adora
> 
> View attachment 2625220



Lovely!


----------



## songofthesea

I just ordered my first Brahmin from zappos...I forget the name of the style, but, the color is pecan and it's really a beautiful color...the bag will arrive tomorrow...the other great thing about it is that I got 100 off of the bag! looking forward to being a Brahmin owner!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

kings_20 said:


> My Adora
> 
> View attachment 2625220




Very nice!  I had one of these in a greenish taupe croc pattern leather.  Seeing your pic makes me miss her!


----------



## kings_20

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Very nice!  I had one of these in a greenish taupe croc pattern leather.  Seeing your pic makes me miss her!




Thanks! I forgot I even had this bag lol. Used it today and really like it. The leather is fabulous. 

It's a nice alternative to the Stam. I love my Stams but they get quite heavy. The Adora is quite light in comparison.


----------



## songofthesea

I got the mini Asher but it doesn't sound too mini. At the base it's 12" long and it's 8 inches tall and 5 wide. I think its going to hold most of my daily stuff!


----------



## LocaLady

I have a mini Asher and I love it! It's quite roomy for a mini.


----------



## LocaLady

Mod shot with mini Asher


----------



## LocaLady

Oops sorry.... This is  mini Arno tote not Asher.... Duh


----------



## barskin

LocaLady said:


> Mod shot with mini Asher


Nice, LL! I saw that at Macy's yesterday, but I was bein' good. Sigh.


----------



## LocaLady

barskin said:


> Nice, LL! I saw that at Macy's yesterday, but I was bein' good. Sigh.



LOL.... I know what you mean I passed on a black mini tanner that I really want because I have to be good too....


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Brought out this anytime tote today:


----------



## grace04

LocaLady said:


> Mod shot with mini Asher



Looks really great on you!


----------



## grace04

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Brought out this anytime tote today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632345



Gorgeous color.


----------



## Vivacie

Two more to add to the collection (orange and brown ones). Both are my moms, but we share. 

The slouchy brown one is in sad condition. I went and picked it up second hand for my mom, the woman was pretty rough with it.  (Good condition my butt!) I'll make a separate post as I've cleaned it. :]

The rest are what I saw at my local Belk. They were almost $100 off. I would have LOVED to get the black and white satchel, unfortunately I've spent my money on video games I wanted before I found it. :\


----------



## LocaLady

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Brought out this anytime tote today:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2632345



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## LocaLady

grace04 said:


> Looks really great on you!



Thanks!!!


----------



## LocaLady

Vivacie said:


> Two more to add to the collection (orange and brown ones). Both are my moms, but we share.
> 
> The slouchy brown one is in sad condition. I went and picked it up second hand for my mom, the woman was pretty rough with it.  (Good condition my butt!) I'll make a separate post as I've cleaned it. :]
> 
> The rest are what I saw at my local Belk. They were almost $100 off. I would have LOVED to get the black and white satchel, unfortunately I've spent my money on video games I wanted before I found it. :\



Nice collection.... Especially love that red and light bluish color!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Bringing this shopper tote in birch Melbourne out


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

New markdowns - email from Dallas store:

I hope you are getting ready for a fantastic weekend!  I just wanted to give you a quick heads up that some new collections just went 30% off:

Blue Lyon
Foil Beaumont
Ginko
Gold Nautical
Macaroon Lady Vineyard
Peony
Silver Atlantic
Whisky Raffia
White Bora
White Lyon

As these just went 30% off today, give us a call or email today if you are interested in any of the collections to ensure the best possible selection.  Have a fantastic day and I hope to talk to you soon!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Got some goodies at the Friends & Family sale.  A peony card wallet for me to use with my Tory Burch clutch bag and a new Debi wallet that fits my iPhone in an Otter box.  My husband got a brown leather wallet.  The peony was on clearance so 25% off and another 25% off for 44% total....


----------



## indiaink

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Got some goodies at the Friends & Family sale.  A peony card wallet for me to use with my Tory Burch clutch bag and a new Debi wallet that fits my iPhone in an Otter box.  My husband got a brown leather wallet.  The peony was on clearance so 25% off and another 25% off for 44% total....
> 
> View attachment 2660674
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660675
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660676


I can't believe it - I just re-discovered Brahmin and realized they do more than mock-croc now, and I found a wallet I LOVE - the Debi - I got mine today in Blue Fiji, and will be getting the Black Nepal like the one you have - love that studded strap.  This wallet/wristlet is the perfect size for me!!!  I am so glad I happened to glance over to that section in Macy's today - .

When you say 'Friends and Family', is that the Macy's thing?


----------



## Honeytown

Just found Brahmin late in 2013 and am pretty sure  the "Friends and Family" Sale is a Macy's thing.  My Macy's had one of these sales a month or so ago.

I love Brahmin bags and was happy to find this thread, so much fun looking at everyone's gorgeous Brahmins.  Their spring and summer bags are so pretty. I splurged and ordered the small Norah in the new Palm Nepal.  It is pictured here:

http://www.brahmin.com/Small-Norah-Hobo-Palm-Nepal/dp/B00J7KIV1O


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

indiaink said:


> When you say 'Friends and Family', is that the Macy's thing?



No, at Brahmin boutiques.


----------



## Vivacie

Hi everyone! I hit another Dillards Brahmin sale today.  Select Brahmins (my store had about 20 bags) were 50% off! There was another rack that the SA told me had just been marked down 30%.

50% off colours included: Angel Fish, Star Fish, Copa Cabana, Corsica, Smooth Gold, Lyon, and a few others I can really recall. I did see lots of brightly coloured Brahmin wallets about 30% off. My store had lots of Norahs, All Day Totes, and Louise Rose bags at 50%.

I got the White Lyon Norah bag I saw on here a few weeks back for $187.50!!! It is BEAUTIFUL in person. I had to go back an hour later because my mom wanted the same exact bag. xD
The white Lyon Norah was NOT out on the floor but rather in the back for 50% off. I'm glad I asked because I almost settled with the Norah Corsica blue.

Also: Brahmin Samsung Galaxy S3 cases are half off! Didn't check other types since I own a S3. All styles of S3 were clearanced.


----------



## indiaink

Vivacie said:


> Hi everyone! I hit another Dillards Brahmin sale today.  Select Brahmins (my store had about 20 bags) were 50% off! There was another rack that the SA told me had just been marked down 30%.
> 
> 50% off colours included: Angel Fish, Star Fish, Copa Cabana, Corsica, Smooth Gold, Lyon, and a few others I can really recall. I did see lots of brightly coloured Brahmin wallets about 30% off. My store had lots of Norahs, All Day Totes, and Louise Rose bags at 50%.
> 
> I got the White Lyon Norah bag I saw on here a few weeks back for $187.50!!! It is BEAUTIFUL in person. I had to go back an hour later because my mom wanted the same exact bag. xD
> The white Lyon Norah was NOT out on the floor but rather in the back for 50% off. I'm glad I asked because I almost settled with the Norah Corsica blue.
> 
> Also: Brahmin Samsung Galaxy S3 cases are half off! Didn't check other types since I own a S3. All styles of S3 were clearanced.


Lucky you to leave near a Dillard's ! You got a beautiful haul! I'm loving the heck out of my two Debi wallets - I bought a black Nepal with the studded strap, and a chambray Normandy, such a pretty color. I'll take photos and post tomorrow!


----------



## indiaink

Just checking out the Brahmin site -I did not see this color last week, OMG it is gorgeous! The Debi in Fig!  I can see I'm going to need an intervention!


----------



## MaryBel

Vivacie said:


> Hi everyone! I hit another Dillards Brahmin sale today.  Select Brahmins (my store had about 20 bags) were 50% off! There was another rack that the SA told me had just been marked down 30%.
> 
> 50% off colours included: Angel Fish, Star Fish, Copa Cabana, Corsica, Smooth Gold, Lyon, and a few others I can really recall. I did see lots of brightly coloured Brahmin wallets about 30% off. My store had lots of Norahs, All Day Totes, and Louise Rose bags at 50%.
> 
> I got the White Lyon Norah bag I saw on here a few weeks back for $187.50!!! It is BEAUTIFUL in person. I had to go back an hour later because my mom wanted the same exact bag. xD
> The white Lyon Norah was NOT out on the floor but rather in the back for 50% off. I'm glad I asked because I almost settled with the Norah Corsica blue.
> 
> Also: Brahmin Samsung Galaxy S3 cases are half off! Didn't check other types since I own a S3. All styles of S3 were clearanced.





Awesome haul! 
I got the same Norah last week (it was only 30%).


----------



## SplendidThings

LOVE-LOVE-LOVE Brahmins! I have 4 and want to get one of their fun summer colored crocs i.e. pink, lime green or yellow! Did I say that I love Brahmin bags? LOL!


----------



## SplendidThings

I found a couple pics I had previously taken...I need some color in this Brahmin collection!


----------



## Vivacie

indiaink said:
			
		

> Lucky you to leave near a Dillard's ! You got a beautiful haul! I'm loving the heck out of my two Debi wallets - I bought a black Nepal with the studded strap, and a chambray Normandy, such a pretty color. I'll take photos and post tomorrow!



My Dillards is about 30 miles from where I live (out in the middle of nowhere). I'm going to a different Dillards this Friday that about 50 miles away. I hope to spot some more good deals! Plus I hope to buy my mom a wallet.  
The black Nepal is gorgeous!! I saw a bag in natural Nepal at Belk and I really like it. Duxbury foldover in black Nepal is next on my wishlist. 
Debi wallets or wallets very similar were 30% off at Dillards when I went. I was very tempted!




			
				MaryBel said:
			
		

> Awesome haul!
> I got the same Norah last week (it was only 30%).



Thanks!! 
Congrats! I was willing to pay full price when I went in, but was surprised it was 50% off. It's such a great bag. *sigh* I'm absolutely in love with it!



Also Dillards online has the Brahmin Tori Tote in Pecan for $132.00, regularly $295!


----------



## Vivacie

More goodies!

The second Dillards I went to didn't really have a lot of clearance. They had some, but most was marked 30%. I found my mom the Suri wallet in Sunset Batik at 30%. There was really nothing else and their Brahmin collection was pitiful. 
Did notice almost all the Coach bags were 50% and lots of their Dooneys as well (this is the same with my local Dillards and the bags were a lot cheaper).

I went and picked up the green cross body for my mom today. It's secondhand, but in gently used condition. Plus side is that it was only $45!! I might be getting more bags from the lady I bought it from since she said she only keeps her bags for about a year.

The only thing for me this week was Coach Taylor flap crossbody in navy from the same lady.  Darn impulse buy. 

On a different note: I was so in love with my Lyon Norah, but now that I've used it a few times I don't particularly care for the shape of the bag. For some reason it's awkward when I use it. :\ I hope this changes because it's such a beautiful bag. *sigh*


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Dallas & Atlanta stores are having sales events this Saturday.   Call for presales.  I'm hoping for a black woven Norah...


----------



## soonergirl

Broke my self-imposed ban for this sample sale beauty.


----------



## SplendidThings

soonergirl said:


> Broke my self-imposed ban for this sample sale beauty.
> 
> View attachment 2724172



Wow that's gorgeous! It is definitely ban-breaking- worthy!


----------



## SplendidThings

These 2 were brand new and steals on eBay! Clara Hobo and Ashton Wristlet. I love that the strap can completely detach on the wristlet making it a nice sized clutch.


----------



## FenderGirl

soonergirl said:


> Broke my self-imposed ban for this sample sale beauty.
> 
> View attachment 2724172



Beautiful bag!! Congrats!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

New woven Norah


----------



## Florasun

soonergirl said:


> Broke my self-imposed ban for this sample sale beauty.
> 
> View attachment 2724172



This is gorgeous!


----------



## dcooney4

ALPurseFanatic said:


> New woven Norah
> 
> View attachment 2725744



Very pretty


----------



## FenderGirl

My newest eBay acquisition!! Isn't she pretty? I love the woven leather, so unique!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

gorgeous!


----------



## FenderGirl

ALPurseFanatic said:


> gorgeous!



Thanks! So is your beauty!


----------



## soonergirl

SplendidThings said:


> Wow that's gorgeous! It is definitely ban-breaking- worthy!





FenderGirl said:


> Beautiful bag!! Congrats!





Florasun said:


> This is gorgeous!



Thanks! I'm thrilled. It's nerve-racking ordering over the phone by photo only


----------



## soonergirl

SplendidThings said:


> These 2 were brand new and steals on eBay! Clara Hobo and Ashton Wristlet. I love that the strap can completely detach on the wristlet making it a nice sized clutch.



Gorgeous! Love that color!


----------



## soonergirl

SplendidThings said:


> These 2 were brand new and steals on eBay! Clara Hobo and Ashton Wristlet. I love that the strap can completely detach on the wristlet making it a nice sized clutch.





ALPurseFanatic said:


> New woven Norah
> 
> View attachment 2725744



Beautiful blue.


----------



## SplendidThings

soonergirl said:


> Gorgeous! Love that color!



Thanks Hun!


----------



## soonergirl

FenderGirl said:


> My newest eBay acquisition!! Isn't she pretty? I love the woven leather, so unique!



Beautiful


----------



## suliabryon

Vivacie said:


> Hi everyone! I hit another Dillards Brahmin sale today.  Select Brahmins (my store had about 20 bags) were 50% off! There was another rack that the SA told me had just been marked down 30%.
> 
> 50% off colours included: Angel Fish, Star Fish, Copa Cabana, Corsica, Smooth Gold, Lyon, and a few others I can really recall. I did see lots of brightly coloured Brahmin wallets about 30% off. My store had lots of Norahs, All Day Totes, and Louise Rose bags at 50%.
> 
> I got the White Lyon Norah bag I saw on here a few weeks back for $187.50!!! It is BEAUTIFUL in person. I had to go back an hour later because my mom wanted the same exact bag. xD
> The white Lyon Norah was NOT out on the floor but rather in the back for 50% off. I'm glad I asked because I almost settled with the Norah Corsica blue.
> 
> Also: Brahmin Samsung Galaxy S3 cases are half off! Didn't check other types since I own a S3. All styles of S3 were clearanced.



I have been carrying the blue version of this Norah all Spring/Summer, and I LOVE it...I will be sad putting it away for Fall, but I did just order the Hudson Creme Muse to dry my tears!


----------



## Marie Lee

I will be sad soon too to  put away my floral bucket bag, it is so pretty and happy , and has  all these bright colors


----------



## soonergirl

Where are all the Brahmin lovers lately? 

An oldie but a goodie... Tri-color (I forgot the style name - does anyone know??) is helping me transition into autumn, even though I'm in complete denial about summer being over.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I'm here!!!  Your bag is definitely fall-ish!  

Here is my new Trina in black Nepal


----------



## soonergirl

Love it! I've been eyeing the Trina forever but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I went in to get the black, woven Norah during their 25% off event in August and came out with the teal (navy to me) Norah and this black Trina.  Love them both!!!


----------



## ZSP

I've been a long time fan of Brahmin bags and own several.  My latest purchase was a pre-loved smooth leather satchel off eBay and now that's in front of me...I suspect it's a fake.  

I did contact the seller and voiced my concerns but she/he swore it was authentic and a bag she bought herself from an upscale department store several years ago.  Right afterwards, I suffered a pretty debilitating MS relapse and forgot all about the bag after putting it away in the closet.

I took it out yesterday and my suspicions worsened.  I found a sub forum here on tpf and asked for authentication and the response was red flag after red flag.  Fark!  I'm so bummed since it's too late to file a case against the seller...and Paypal's new six month dispute policy had not yet taken effect so I'm just out of luck and stuck with this bag.  

Thanks for letting me have my mini rant.  Lesson learned...no more pre-loved Brahmins.  I'll head straight to Dillards.  lol


----------



## soonergirl

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I went in to get the black, woven Norah during their 25% off event in August and came out with the teal (navy to me) Norah and this black Trina.  Love them both!!!



You are so lucky to have a boutique handy! I only get to visit Dallas a couple of times a year, otherwise it's Dillard's for me. But the Dallas boutique staff is awesome about letting me know about sales and events. 

In fact, they had an event the other night so I ordered a carmine Trina at 20% off and an anywhere convertible in fig normandy at 40 + 20 off  Can't wait to see the carmine - I haven't seen it in person yet. Should be here tomorrow!!


----------



## soonergirl

ZSP said:


> I've been a long time fan of Brahmin bags and own several.  My latest purchase was a pre-loved smooth leather satchel off eBay and now that's in front of me...I suspect it's a fake.
> 
> I did contact the seller and voiced my concerns but she/he swore it was authentic and a bag she bought herself from an upscale department store several years ago.  Right afterwards, I suffered a pretty debilitating MS relapse and forgot all about the bag after putting it away in the closet.
> 
> I took it out yesterday and my suspicions worsened.  I found a sub forum here on tpf and asked for authentication and the response was red flag after red flag.  Fark!  I'm so bummed since it's too late to file a case against the seller...and Paypal's new six month dispute policy had not yet taken effect so I'm just out of luck and stuck with this bag.
> 
> Thanks for letting me have my mini rant.  Lesson learned...no more pre-loved Brahmins.  I'll head straight to Dillards.  lol



Wow, I never really thought of Brahmin as being popular enough to inspire fakes :no-good: that being said, I don't know enough to know if yours is authentic or not, but it's really pretty and looks to be good quality. Enjoy it and don't worry too much.


----------



## soonergirl

Fellow Brahmin lovers, does anyone know the name of this style? It was given to me pre-loved and I don't know anything about it and haven't had much luck finding out.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

soonergirl said:


> Fellow Brahmin lovers, does anyone know the name of this style? It was given to me pre-loved and I don't know anything about it and haven't had much luck finding out.
> 
> View attachment 2765557




The chains on the strap are just like the ones on my Adora satchel.  I wonder if this style is part of that line?


----------



## soonergirl

I think you're right. I did run across the name Adora in my research but didn't realize that was the name of a collection not the style. That explains why I kept coming up with satchels when searching the name.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

soonergirl said:


> You are so lucky to have a boutique handy! I only get to visit Dallas a couple of times a year, otherwise it's Dillard's for me. But the Dallas boutique staff is awesome about letting me know about sales and events.
> 
> In fact, they had an event the other night so I ordered a carmine Trina at 20% off and an anywhere convertible in fig normandy at 40 + 20 off  Can't wait to see the carmine - I haven't seen it in person yet. Should be here tomorrow!!



Yes - they are great with the emails and holding bags for me etc.  Can't wait to see the pix!


----------



## soonergirl

Carmine is my new fav color!!!! Beautiful red in the sun - beautiful maroon in the shade. I'm not sold on the trina though... It keeps slipping off my shoulder


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

gorgeous red!!!


----------



## SplendidThings

soonergirl said:


> Carmine is my new fav color!!!! Beautiful red in the sun - beautiful maroon in the shade. I'm not sold on the trina though... It keeps slipping off my shoulder
> View attachment 2766089
> 
> View attachment 2766090


That is GORGEOUS with a capital GORGEOUS! I've seen the bag but not in that color. What's the style name?  And I believe I have a bag that color. Is it lacquer red?


----------



## SplendidThings

Brahmin Large Clara in Lacquer Red


----------



## soonergirl

SplendidThings said:


> That is GORGEOUS with a capital GORGEOUS! I've seen the bag but not in that color. What's the style name?  And I believe I have a bag that color. Is it lacquer red?



It's the Trina in Carmine Red.


----------



## soonergirl

SplendidThings said:


> Brahmin Large Clara in Lacquer Red



Lovely  The Carmine Red is darker and not as shiny as the Lacquer Red.


----------



## soonergirl

New Fig Anywhere Convertible waiting on me to get my hair done.


----------



## SplendidThings

Here's another one of my Brahmin loves--The Odyssey Tote.


----------



## soonergirl

SplendidThings said:


> Here's another one of my Brahmin loves--The Odyssey Tote.




Love this &#128155;


----------



## soonergirl

So I've had a Debi wallet forever but never really used it until recently... Well, once I discovered the awesomeness - this happened.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Love your collection....  Debi is awesome.  I use mine for my id, visa, work badge and iPhone.  I have my keys on the wrist strap.  Perfect for running to the gym, lunch, etc without dragging a big bag.  I have a cobalt blue and then the black with gold studs.


----------



## SplendidThings

soonergirl said:


> Love this &#128155;



Thanks Hun!


----------



## SplendidThings

soonergirl said:


> So I've had a Debi wallet forever but never really used it until recently... Well, once I discovered the awesomeness - this happened.
> 
> View attachment 2774480



LOL!  I totally get it! These are awesome! Love all of these and the black and white is TDF!


----------



## collegechic

soonergirl said:


> New Fig Anywhere Convertible waiting on me to get my hair done.


The color is absolutely gorgeous! It just seems so fall to me!


----------



## soonergirl

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Love your collection....  Debi is awesome.  I use mine for my id, visa, work badge and iPhone.  I have my keys on the wrist strap.  Perfect for running to the gym, lunch, etc without dragging a big bag.  I have a cobalt blue and then the black with gold studs.




I almost picked up the brown with studs yesterday but I'm holding out for black &#128522;



SplendidThings said:


> LOL!  I totally get it! These are awesome! Love all of these and the black and white is TDF!




Thanks!



collegechic said:


> The color is absolutely gorgeous! It just seems so fall to me!




I'm so loving that color! And it's so much more versatile than I ever expected.


----------



## soonergirl

Carmine Red Anywhere Convertible with me at the Oklahoma-Texas football game. 

This is quickly becoming my favorite "functional" style.


----------



## posesqueen

My only gripe with their satchels is that the handles are always JUST a touch too short to serve as over-the-shoulder handles.  An extra inch or two would make all the difference, and I'd actually carry my Brahmin more!  I love the shapes of the satchels (not really a tote or hobo fan), but it reduces the functionality to nearly nil for me.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I like that Brahmin almost always has a long strap on their satchels though.  I carry them on the crook of my arm usually but for shopping or if I have my hands full otherwise, I use the long strap.

Do y'all get the Brahmin.com emails?  My secret wish is for the schooner satchel to be re-released again. Its my all-time favorite satchel from Brahmin.  I had it in their russet brown, black and then black with chocolate croco trim.  Sadly, I made room for other bags (and $) by letting these go many years ago.  Delayed sellers remorse....


----------



## soonergirl

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I like that Brahmin almost always has a long strap on their satchels though.  I carry them on the crook of my arm usually but for shopping or if I have my hands full otherwise, I use the long strap.




I completely agree. The combination of handles and strap is just perfect for the way I carry my bags. And I appreciate that the majority of Brahmin's straps are so adjustable - cross body, long shoulder, or short shoulder.


----------



## soonergirl

I bought this "cocoa" Debi on eBay but after looking at it I don't think it's cocoa. I think it might be anthracite. It's brown with grey and light lavender undertones. It has gold accenting in the embossing and silver on the raised surfaces. Thoughts on if it is cocoa or anthracite or ???

I don't really care, I'm just curious.


----------



## FenderGirl

Gorgeous color! Love this bag!


----------



## Minne Bags

I just bought this cute little Brahmin crossbody the other day. I didn't realize that Brahmin made coated canvas/leather bags. I'm only familiar with their croc-embossed bags. I love the dots.  I'm not ready to venture into LV's Damier ebene bags, so this will have to do. LOL.


----------



## soonergirl

Adorable! Love the dots!


----------



## Minne Bags

soonergirl said:


> Adorable! Love the dots!




Thank you, Soonergirl! &#128522;


----------



## HarliRexx

Cute! I wouldn't have guessed it was a Brahmin!


----------



## Minne Bags

HarliRexx said:


> Cute! I wouldn't have guessed it was a Brahmin!




Thank you, HarliRexx! I was surprised too. I carried it yesterday for the first time and enjoyed it.


----------



## MaryBel

Carrying my Anna shoulder bag in pewter


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Anna shoulder bag in pewter



Pretty.  Love that pewter color!


----------



## soonergirl

MaryBel said:


> Carrying my Anna shoulder bag in pewter




So pretty! And shiny!


----------



## KittyKwilter

Does anyone have a Bronze Gatsby in any style? I'd love to see the color IRL! I don't live near any stores that carry it.  TIA!


----------



## soonergirl

Stepping out with the Small Sweetheart in Racing Green La Scala.


----------



## soonergirl

Edit: see below &#128522;


----------



## soonergirl

I was lucky enough to snag one of the brand new arrivals on the last day of the breast cancer donation/discount. 

Introducing the Coquette Vermeer Small Lincoln Satchel 

For those that are familiar, the "small" Lincoln is the exact same size as the Coach medium/regular Borough.


----------



## Bayou Minou

Just popping in here to keep the thread going... 

Can anyone help me with this bag?  I recently came across it online on Tradesy but can't find the style name.  The style number is G34131AL.

MaryBel, I'd love to see your purse closet!

Actually, I shouldn't be here... I'm on a Brahmin buying spree again.


----------



## Bayou Minou

Minne Bags said:


> I just bought this cute little Brahmin crossbody the other day. I didn't realize that Brahmin made coated canvas/leather bags. I'm only familiar with their croc-embossed bags. I love the dots.  I'm not ready to venture into LV's Damier ebene bags, so this will have to do. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2787405


Cute!  I saw the wristlet like that today, except it was black and white.  Really cute.


----------



## Murphy47

soonergirl said:


> Wow, I never really thought of Brahmin as being popular enough to inspire fakes :no-good: that being said, I don't know enough to know if yours is authentic or not, but it's really pretty and looks to be good quality. Enjoy it and don't worry too much.




It's popular enough that Brahmin features in a sub plot of the last Janet Evanovich!


----------



## Bayou Minou

I ran a search for Brahmin on this site and found some discussions about older Michael Kors, which leads me to this...

Have any of you noticed a difference in hardware on the older Brahmins vs. the newer ones? I have a tassel key ring and the brass finish has worn off.  It looks to me like the older bags had solid brass hardware and that the new ones are only finished in a brass/gold tone.

Just curious.


----------



## Bayou Minou

posesqueen said:


> My only gripe with their satchels is that the handles are always JUST a touch too short to serve as over-the-shoulder handles.  An extra inch or two would make all the difference, and I'd actually carry my Brahmin more!  I love the shapes of the satchels (not really a tote or hobo fan), but it reduces the functionality to nearly nil for me.


I'm so glad to see this!!  I've been annoyed about that too!


----------



## Bayou Minou

ZSP said:


> I've been a long time fan of Brahmin bags and own several.  My latest purchase was a pre-loved smooth leather satchel off eBay and now that's in front of me...I suspect it's a fake.
> 
> I did contact the seller and voiced my concerns but she/he swore it was authentic and a bag she bought herself from an upscale department store several years ago.  Right afterwards, I suffered a pretty debilitating MS relapse and forgot all about the bag after putting it away in the closet.
> 
> I took it out yesterday and my suspicions worsened.  I found a sub forum here on tpf and asked for authentication and the response was red flag after red flag.  Fark!  I'm so bummed since it's too late to file a case against the seller...and Paypal's new six month dispute policy had not yet taken effect so I'm just out of luck and stuck with this bag.
> 
> Thanks for letting me have my mini rant.  Lesson learned...no more pre-loved Brahmins.  I'll head straight to Dillards.  lol


Have you posted a picture of it in this thread?  I'm curious to see it.  I really didn't think anyone produced fake Brahmins.  Although I think I had gotten a fake from an ebay seller many years ago.  It went strait to Goodwill.  I find that some of the first bags on the market tend to look fake because the styles have changed considerably.

So sorry about that.  I know how discouraging that can be.  Don't give up on the pre-owned.  Just come here first for authentications and opinions


----------



## Katiesmama

KittyKwilter said:


> Does anyone have a Bronze Gatsby in any style? I'd love to see the color IRL! I don't live near any stores that carry it.  TIA!


 I just bought one last weekend, I think it is the Duxbury satchel.   Now for the bad news, I don't have a way to take a pic to post here.  But I can tell you the color is gorgeous!!!  I also bought the blue fresca in the mini asher tote.   Also beautiful, but that bronze is stunning.   The young man that waited on me said it was "fancy schmancy"  (said in a good way lol!!)


----------



## ShariG8R

I seem to be a year behind the band wagon, but I was just wondering if a Brahmin forum was ever created. Thanks!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Feeling the need to bump this up.

I was at Dillard's last week for their big clearance sale.  Rode the escalator up behind a woman with a Norah in Cocoa.  So, guess what I did when I got home?  Contacted Brahmin and ordered the last one they could find!

The Coronado is really tempting to me.  The leather on it is like butter.  Anyone here have one?  I'm curious as to how well the "paint job" on it is going to hold up.


----------



## soonergirl

Where are all the Brahmin lovers? Bayou Minou, did you get a Coronado? The colors in that line are so pretty!

I'm loving some of the choices right now - ink and black cherry are my favs but boysenberry and teal are great for pops of color. I'm thinking about getting something small in the platinum camelot... It's just not like anything else I've seen - love the big scales. 

Today's purchase was more practical though... This bag will go with most everything I wear to the office. Introducing the mini asher in creme carlisle!


----------



## Katiesmama

Love the Crème Carlisle.  Earlier this summer, I bought the Taupe Havana, I think the style was mini Asher.  Also bought the matching wallet.   I don't usually do matchy-match but I love the wallet too.   And a little before that, I bought the coated cotton black palm tote.   Love that bag.  I did find the mini asher to be just a little too small for me.   I'm keeping the Havana but I won't buy that style again.   I do better with the little bit bigger satchel.


----------



## soonergirl

The taupe havana is soooo pretty! The store today had one on sale. It was the smaller Harrison carryall. I carried it around for awhile but it was just too small - and I like a smaller bag! The black palm severely tested my self-imposed ban - and then when I was ready it was gone  

It's too bad they didn't do a larger tote in the creme carlisle. I know someone that really wants something in the pattern but the choices are so limited!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I need to post a picture but I got the larger sized Lincoln in black Melbourne.  I love it.  The smaller one is cute too.  I would love one in that wine color that is out right now but the Dallas store had no Lincolns at all in the wine...  (Wine may not be the official color name)


----------



## soonergirl

Glad to hear you like the large Lincoln. I got the small and have only carried it one day... for the exact same size and style I very much prefer the Coach Borough. The Lincoln just didn't click for me. I'm getting ready to sell it but always give them another chance before listing... I'm kind of hoping it grows on me because I love the color.

The darks reds/berrys of this season are just great. If you're familiar with the Dallas store, do you have a SA recommendation? I used to have a great one but after she left there's been a string of so-so ones... I only get to visit a few times a year but would love to buy through them rather than Dillard's or Von Maur in Oklahoma.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

soonergirl said:


> Glad to hear you like the large Lincoln. I got the small and have only carried it one day... for the exact same size and style I very much prefer the Coach Borough. The Lincoln just didn't click for me. I'm getting ready to sell it but always give them another chance before listing... I'm kind of hoping it grows on me because I love the color.
> 
> The darks reds/berrys of this season are just great. If you're familiar with the Dallas store, do you have a SA recommendation? I used to have a great one but after she left there's been a string of so-so ones... I only get to visit a few times a year but would love to buy through them rather than Dillard's or Von Maur in Oklahoma.



I go into the Dallas store fairly often and get their mailers but there are different SAs in there each time I go.    I am on and off their email list as the associates come and go.  It is a little frustrating.    Do you get the emails?

I also got a Debra wristlet in taupe which is actually between a gold and a bronze.  I've had 2 Debi's that I use for keychain, credit cards, drivers license, work badge and iphone for going to the gym.  The Debra is a touch wider so my iphone 6 which is in an OtterBox case goes in there nicely without being squished in like the Debi.


----------



## soonergirl

I haven't got an email in awhile... The last ones were from Michael who I never met but corresponded with a bit. Like you, it seems to be sporadic as staff changes. 

I have 6 Debis so very thankful that my 6 in it's slim case still fits but it's great that they came out with the Debra. Looking forward to seeing one in person. I'll go to the Dallas store in a couple of weeks... Hoping to make a SA connection.


----------



## Katiesmama

Love those Brahmins!   It's probably a good thing there are no stores near me.   I can only get my fix from Dillards.  They do have a good selection, but in a Brahmin store, I could be in trouble!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Debra - taupe


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Black Melbourne Lincoln


----------



## soonergirl

Katiesmama said:


> Love those Brahmins!   It's probably a good thing there are no stores near me.   I can only get my fix from Dillards.  They do have a good selection, but in a Brahmin store, I could be in trouble!



Agreed!! Although the sale selection always seems to be soooo much better in a Brahmin boutique.



ALPurseFanatic said:


> Debra - taupe
> 
> View attachment 3127262





ALPurseFanatic said:


> Black Melbourne Lincoln
> 
> View attachment 3129130



Beautiful!! That Lincoln is just...


----------



## OmiNiomi

I love Brahmin too. I have about 8 at this point. I look forward to see the new colors and styles each catalog. I wish Brahmin were sold on QVC like the Dooneys!


----------



## Katiesmama

OmiNiomi said:


> I love Brahmin too. I have about 8 at this point. I look forward to see the new colors and styles each catalog. I wish Brahmin were sold on QVC like the Dooneys!


 
Oh, boy, I agree.   But I really would be in trouble then LOL!


----------



## realtor2007

I love the Lincoln!  Considering getting this one myself!  Can you post Mod shots?


----------



## justwatchin

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Debra - taupe
> 
> View attachment 3127262


I love this color!


----------



## soonergirl

OmiNiomi said:


> I love Brahmin too. I have about 8 at this point. I look forward to see the new colors and styles each catalog. I wish Brahmin were sold on QVC like the Dooneys!




Would love to see your collection!

I passed this up a few times but at 75% off she came home with me.


----------



## melissatrv

I just purchased the Arden Satchel in "Platinum Camelot"


Love, love, love the gunmetal hardware.  I am not sure if Brahmin has ever used this type of hardware before.  The shape of this bag is so Chic!  I am also on a mission to find a bag that is sold out everywhere.  Brahmin has really stepped up their game and I am super excited about their Fall line.


----------



## melissatrv

And a couple more of this beauty, the back and a side photo


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

melissatrv said:


> And a couple more of this beauty, the back and a side photo


gorgeous


----------



## soonergirl

melissatrv said:


> I just purchased the Arden Satchel in "Platinum Camelot"
> 
> 
> Love, love, love the gunmetal hardware.  I am not sure if Brahmin has ever used this type of hardware before.  The shape of this bag is so Chic!  I am also on a mission to find a bag that is sold out everywhere.  Brahmin has really stepped up their game and I am super excited about their Fall line.




Love it!!


----------



## melissatrv

soonergirl said:


> Love it!!


 


ALPurseFanatic said:


> gorgeous


 

Thanks!  I am really excited to carry it out.  I think it is so upscale looking.  And I was able to get 20% off at Belk!


----------



## Bayou Minou

soonergirl said:


> Where are all the Brahmin lovers? Bayou Minou, did you get a Coronado? The colors in that line are so pretty!
> 
> I'm loving some of the choices right now - ink and black cherry are my favs but boysenberry and teal are great for pops of color. I'm thinking about getting something small in the platinum camelot... It's just not like anything else I've seen - love the big scales.
> 
> Today's purchase was more practical though... This bag will go with most everything I wear to the office. Introducing the mini asher in creme carlisle!
> 
> View attachment 3125056



Love that mini Asher!

Yes, I did end up with the Elisa Coronado.  I love the colors in it and the leather is so soft.


----------



## ForeverInPink

Vintage crossbody. I've been a fan since the Seinfeld days when Elaine carried a Brahmin backpack.


----------



## soonergirl

ForeverInPink said:


> Vintage crossbody. I've been a fan since the Seinfeld days when Elaine carried a Brahmin backpack.
> 
> View attachment 3142244



Love this! I just had to go look up Elaine's backpack - now I want one - the blue/brown is a great combo!

I recently bought an exact duplicate of my very favorite Brahmin bag just because it popped up on eBay for a good price. Then I realized how stupid that was because the original one will probably last forever


----------



## ForeverInPink

soonergirl said:


> Love this! I just had to go look up Elaine's backpack - now I want one - the blue/brown is a great combo!
> 
> I recently bought an exact duplicate of my very favorite Brahmin bag just because it popped up on eBay for a good price. Then I realized how stupid that was because the original one will probably last forever



Lol yes they are pretty indestructible, at least the older models, not sure how much the more recent bags hold up in comparison.


----------



## charlottawill

melissatrv said:


> And a couple more of this beauty, the back and a side photo


I just bought a Duxbury satchel in platinum. It is beautiful. I wasn't planning to buy Brighton, but this bag really caught my eye. Love the gunmetal hardware instead of the brass. That really sold me on it.


----------



## melissatrv

charlottawill said:


> I just bought a Duxbury satchel in platinum. It is beautiful. I wasn't planning to buy Brighton, but this bag really caught my eye. Love the gunmetal hardware instead of the brass. That really sold me on it.


 
Yes I saw the Duxbury also, it's beautiful!


----------



## Suestua

Just bought my first 2 Brahmin purses and wallet.  I can't believe I only just discovered Brahmin. Their products are so beautiful.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I got this email from the Dallas store:  


We have 20% off any full priced item in the store with a $5 donation to Breast Cancer Awareness!  Call me if I can help you!!

I picked up the vault special Schooner in ink Melbourne after work.  Pics later.  

My first Brahmin was a russet brown colored Schooner in smooth leather circa 1995.  I think this version is slightly smaller than the original... But lovely.  Pix later.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

With picture:


----------



## Katiesmama

Oooohh, love the new bags!!  I saw the Arden (ink with snake print inset) today at Dillards.  I stayed strong, but usually in November they do a handbag trade in......I may cave then.    Tongue in cheek on the "may" lol!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hi, new member and Brahmin lover. Do you know if the Dallas store will honor that via phone order? I live in the Midwest and don't have easy access to these specials. Thanks in advance.


----------



## soonergirl

Suestua said:


> Just bought my first 2 Brahmin purses and wallet.  I can't believe I only just discovered Brahmin. Their products are so beautiful.





ALPurseFanatic said:


> With picture:
> 
> View attachment 3146951



Awww! All the new Brahmins are gorgeous!!



Katiesmama said:


> Oooohh, love the new bags!!  I saw the Arden (ink with snake print inset) today at Dillards.  I stayed strong, but usually in November they do a handbag trade in......I may cave then.    Tongue in cheek on the "may" lol!



The SA at Dillard's told me yesterday the the trade-in is starting soon - I forget if she gave a date but it was soon enough she said I could put things on hold. I got the ink/snake and it gets tons of compliments!!



Satcheldoll said:


> Hi, new member and Brahmin lover. Do you know if the Dallas store will honor that via phone order? I live in the Midwest and don't have easy access to these specials. Thanks in advance.



Sorry for the late response, but yes, the Dallas store will do phone orders with the discount - I did one today


----------



## Satcheldoll

Thanks! I ordered the Schooner in the Tuscan Tri-texture and matching Ady wallet today. So excited! I was torn between that one and the Burlwood, but decided to go with the classic.


----------



## Katiesmama

I was in Dillards yesterday, they're still not saying.    Now the Arden that I want is the one on the Brahmin website, brown inset on black croco.........sigh, like I need another handbag!


----------



## Bellepedia

Why couldn't brahmin have their own forum here??
And I've been looking at Norah hobo bag. Im a hobo bag gal, never liked the boxy kinda satchels, but need a bit of satchelyness([emoji12]) and norah gives me that...not to mention im a fan for the v-slouch in my bags..


----------



## KittyKwilter

I'm a long time member, but haven't been active lately. I've been purchasing Brahmin handbags for a couple of years now. I stopped buying other brands, so haven't had anywhere to post. But I would love to have a Brahmin forum. I have two Mini Ashers, a Duxbury, and two Mini Duxburys I also have four Debi  wallets and a wristlet/clutch I can't remember the name of. I'm waiting for delivery of another Duxbury from the Dallas store, I ordered by phone and used my discount mailer code.


----------



## KittyKwilter

Oh, BTW, could someone please post some photos of a Schooner with another bag next to it so I can get a feel for the size/dimensions? I have to order since no store near me in Ohio!


----------



## soonergirl

Has anyone ever done the Brahmin refurbishment service?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks! I ordered the Schooner in the Tuscan Tri-texture and matching Ady wallet today. So excited! I was torn between that one and the Burlwood, but decided to go with the classic.


It came today. It's gorgeous, but I think I need more color. I called and ordered the Burlwood. Hopefully I like it better. I will try and post a picture later.


----------



## soonergirl

KittyKwilter said:


> I'm a long time member, but haven't been active lately. I've been purchasing Brahmin handbags for a couple of years now. I stopped buying other brands, so haven't had anywhere to post. But I would love to have a Brahmin forum. I have two Mini Ashers, a Duxbury, and two Mini Duxburys I also have four Debi  wallets and a wristlet/clutch I can't remember the name of. I'm waiting for delivery of another Duxbury from the Dallas store, I ordered by phone and used my discount mailer code.




The mini Dux is one of my favorite styles! 

So glad to have another Brahmin lover here.


----------



## soonergirl

Satcheldoll said:


> It came today. It's gorgeous, but I think I need more color. I called and ordered the Burlwood. Hopefully I like it better. I will try and post a picture later.




Can't wait too see them both. The Burlwood is gorgeous.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Here it is. The SAs have been very helpful with my indecisiveness.  I worked with JJ and ordered this on Saturday and before it mailed on Monday, called to get the Burlwood instead. The store manager Allison was so nice  (I could hear her reopen the box). By the end of the call I still couldn't choose. I called back an hour later  and told her to send the Tuscan Tri-texture. I like it but the Burlwood is calling my name. It should be here Friday. This gorgeous bag is still staying in the family. I showed it to my mom and she instantly said she wanted it!


----------



## Satcheldoll

KittyKwilter said:


> Oh, BTW, could someone please post some photos of a Schooner with another bag next to it so I can get a feel for the size/dimensions? I have to order since no store near me in Ohio!



Sorry, I intended to take pics for you but forgot and left the bag at my parent's since my mom is going to keep it. I will post some for you tomorrow night if no one else has by then.


----------



## soonergirl

Satcheldoll said:


> Here it is. The SAs have been very helpful with my indecisiveness.  I worked with JJ and ordered this on Saturday and before it mailed on Monday, called to get the Burlwood instead. The store manager Allison was so nice  (I could hear her reopen the box). By the end of the call I still couldn't choose. I called back an hour later  and told her to send the Tuscan Tri-texture. I like it but the Burlwood is calling my name. It should be here Friday. This gorgeous bag is still staying in the family. I showed it to my mom and she instantly said she wanted it!



Beautiful - love the pair! She is very nice - I was ordering a bag over the phone and also changed colors - then my bank card wouldn't work because the manual entry was triggered as fraud. She couldn't have been nicer or more patient. I called today to order a new bag I saw on the website - unfortunately I didn't talk to her, but they couldn't order it anyway - it was showing as unavailable to them. So I ordered this beauty (with the mailer promo code) off the website. 

Brahmin is killing it with some of the new arrivals - I have a whole new wishlist!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

OMG!! She is gorgeous! I was on the site yesterday and didn't see this one. They're killing me too. I was supposed to be on a ban. My wishlist gets longer everyday. I can't handle it.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

soonergirl said:


> Beautiful - love the pair! She is very nice - I was ordering a bag over the phone and also changed colors - then my bank card wouldn't work because the manual entry was triggered as fraud. She couldn't have been nicer or more patient. I called today to order a new bag I saw on the website - unfortunately I didn't talk to her, but they couldn't order it anyway - it was showing as unavailable to them. So I ordered this beauty (with the mailer promo code) off the website.
> 
> 
> 
> Brahmin is killing it with some of the new arrivals - I have a whole new wishlist!!




love this!!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

soonergirl said:


> Beautiful - love the pair! She is very nice - I was ordering a bag over the phone and also changed colors - then my bank card wouldn't work because the manual entry was triggered as fraud. She couldn't have been nicer or more patient. I called today to order a new bag I saw on the website - unfortunately I didn't talk to her, but they couldn't order it anyway - it was showing as unavailable to them. So I ordered this beauty (with the mailer promo code) off the website.
> 
> Brahmin is killing it with some of the new arrivals - I have a whole new wishlist!!



I just went out there and found this one.  (Sigh) I was saving my promo code for the Ani in cocoa and credit card wallet.


----------



## soonergirl

Satcheldoll said:


> OMG!! She is gorgeous! I was on the site yesterday and didn't see this one. They're killing me too. I was supposed to be on a ban. My wishlist gets longer everyday. I can't handle it.



I was on the site today and I noticed the options changing as I switched pages - so I just stalked the new arrivals for a while  



Satcheldoll said:


> I just went out there and found this one.  (Sigh) I was saving my promo code for the Ani in cocoa and credit card wallet.



Beautiful! I had this one in my cart for a while.




ALPurseFanatic said:


> love this!!!!




Thanks!


----------



## Katiesmama

Oooooh, Brahmin is killing me too.   Soonergirl, I haven't seen that bag before.    Wow, it's so beautiful.    I'm dying to see the Arden in Tobacco IRL before I pull the trigger.   I thought I wanted the ink/crème snake but when I saw the picture of the tobacco, I knew that one was for me.   I love the shape of the Arden as well.  But this patchwork or mixed media, or whatever they're calling it, is fabulous!


----------



## Katiesmama

Ooops, sorry, forgot to say I love the bag/wallet combo Satcheldoll.    And Dillards is doing the handbag trade-in now through Sunday!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> Sorry, I intended to take pics for you but forgot and left the bag at my parent's since my mom is going to keep it. I will post some for you tomorrow night if no one else has by then.



Here are some pics for comparison between the Mini Asher, Vivian and Small Lincoln. Hope they help you.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Katiesmama said:


> Ooops, sorry, forgot to say I love the bag/wallet combo Satcheldoll.    And Dillards is doing the handbag trade-in now through Sunday!



Thanks Katiesmama! I just came from Dillards. I got the Duxbury in Tuscan and matching wallet. Funny it's the same leather combo that didn't hit the spot for me in the Schooner. BTW, I didn't trade in a bag they just honored the special. Also check out what someone traded in (3rd pic).


----------



## KittyKwilter

Satcheldoll said:


> Here are some pics for comparison between the Mini Asher, Vivian and Small Lincoln. Hope they help you.


Thank you! It is a bit larger than I thought. I think the Mini Asher is my favorite and will probably be best for me. I like the size and the way the long handle is able to be doubled for a shorter shoulder strap. But the Schooner is nice looking.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> Here it is. The SAs have been very helpful with my indecisiveness.  I worked with JJ and ordered this on Saturday and before it mailed on Monday, called to get the Burlwood instead. The store manager Allison was so nice  (I could hear her reopen the box). By the end of the call I still couldn't choose. I called back an hour later  and told her to send the Tuscan Tri-texture. I like it but the Burlwood is calling my name. It should be here Friday. This gorgeous bag is still staying in the family. I showed it to my mom and she instantly said she wanted it!



Here she is! She was delayed due to the weather. I love the color.


----------



## soonergirl

Satcheldoll said:


> Here she is! She was delayed due to the weather. I love the color.




Beautiful! The pink and brown is such a nice combo.


----------



## Katiesmama

I love your new bag, Satcheldoll.  Or maybe I should say your mom's new bag???  Regardless, it's beautiful.   All the bags shown are beautiful.   And I hit Dillards myself last Saturday.  I kept saying stay away, stay away.  Purposely did not bring a trade-in bag, in case I didn't stay away.   Thought well I'll just take a peek and see if the Tobacco Arden was in.   It wasn't.   But they had the medium Arno in Tobacco and it was beautiful.   Sooooooo........I had the SA order it from the Dillards website.  Should be here tomorrow .   (Color that smile a little red too!!)   And I dropped off the trade-in bag Sunday.   I can't wait to see it!!!!!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I just picked up this navy Camden Bucket  from the Brahmin outlet yesterday! Marked down from $345 to $219!

Now I have to decide if I'm going to return the Carmine red Hudson bucket I bought a week ago. I want both!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

This is the Carmine red Hudson bucket


----------



## Satcheldoll

Devyn Danielle said:


> I just picked up this navy Camden Bucket  from the Brahmin outlet yesterday! Marked down from $345 to $219!
> 
> Now I have to decide if I'm going to return the Carmine red Hudson bucket I bought a week ago. I want both!



Pretty! I've been wanting to add the color ink to my collection. Haven't taken the plunge. I love the Carmine Red. I have it in the Small Lincoln satchel from last fall. Tough decision.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Satcheldoll said:


> Pretty! I've been wanting to add the color ink to my collection. Haven't taken the plunge. I love the Carmine Red. I have it in the Small Lincoln satchel from last fall. Tough decision.


It's actually not ink. I thought it was too! The salesperson at the outlet showed me an ink bag. It's a shade or two darker then the navy.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I had Courtney at the Dallas store holding the small Lincoln for me in cocoa as I just love that dark brown color... (JJ must be gone)

I went in to get it and couldn't get past this Corington tote in cocoa.  Love it!!!

Still have the 20% off with $5 donation going through Saturday....


----------



## Satcheldoll

Devyn Danielle said:


> It's actually not ink. I thought it was too! The salesperson at the outlet showed me an ink bag. It's a shade or two darker then the navy.


;

I can be an enabler and tell you to keep both. Different color and the croc patterns. Can you tell I've been in this situation before?


----------



## Satcheldoll

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I had Courtney at the Dallas store holding the small Lincoln for me in cocoa as I just love that dark brown color... (JJ must be gone)
> 
> I went in to get it and couldn't get past this Corington tote in cocoa.  Love it!!!
> 
> Still have the 20% off with $5 donation going through Saturday....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3173288



Beautiful! I've been wanting something in Cocoa. Did you notice any others in that color that looked nice? They were also supposed to be holding a mini duxbury in chive and berry monarch for me, but their Internet had been down.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Satcheldoll said:


> ;
> 
> I can be an enabler and tell you to keep both. Different color and the croc patterns. Can you tell I've been in this situation before?


Haha! I already told DH I was keeping both. I just bought a Botkier bag in September and now these two. I'm not one to spend $700 on handbags in the span of a year, let alone a month! I'm just going to say, I deserve to treat myself and chill for the rest of the year!


----------



## klb4556

I'm not trying to be a party pooper here. I have loved Brahmin and only owned one before, but I work in a dept store where we carry and sell Brahmin and have noticed some serious quality issues here lately. Even just them coming off the truck/ shipped with damages already. 

The croc/ leather peeling off the nylon in the wallets, zippers messing up/ getting stuck, unraveling threads, and the Brahmin logo plates being crooked.. just some stuff I never thought I'd see out of Brahmin. People returning some lately due to edge coat coming off and unraveling straps. 

Anyone else notice anything?

Just wanted to make a post, also to say I'm having my doubts about paying retail for one, until I know their quality is more stable.


----------



## KittyKwilter

Devyn Danielle said:


> This is the Carmine red Hudson bucket


I love the Hudson because it has two handles and how they attach. The other r one is more like a hobo'  you have to decide which style best works for you. Both are beautiful.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Satcheldoll said:


> Beautiful! I've been wanting something in Cocoa. Did you notice any others in that color that looked nice? They were also supposed to be holding a mini duxbury in chive and berry monarch for me, but their Internet had been down.




Thank you!!!

Yes - there were quite nice a few that they showed me.  I did not pay attention to their names though - sorry!


----------



## Satcheldoll

soonergirl said:


> Where are all the Brahmin lovers? Bayou Minou, did you get a Coronado? The colors in that line are so pretty!
> 
> I'm loving some of the choices right now - ink and black cherry are my favs but boysenberry and teal are great for pops of color. I'm thinking about getting something small in the platinum camelot... It's just not like anything else I've seen - love the big scales.
> 
> Today's purchase was more practical though... This bag will go with most everything I wear to the office. Introducing the mini asher in creme carlisle!
> 
> View attachment 3125056



SG, how do you like the new handles with the buckle? I'm thinking about getting the tobacco Carlisle in this style but I'm leary of the handles because they stand up.


----------



## soonergirl

Satcheldoll said:


> SG, how do you like the new handles with the buckle? I'm thinking about getting the tobacco Carlisle in this style but I'm leary of the handles because they stand up.




I hate them. Absolutely hate them. Not only do they stand up, but the angle of the buckles makes the handles lean over the top of the bag - you can see that in the pic. It's gotten a little better with me trying to train them to stick straight up but it's still pretty bad. 

That being said, they wouldn't deter me from buying another of this style if I really loved the color. It's a good size bag and has become a frequent go-to, especially since the creme carlisle goes with everything.


----------



## Katiesmama

I received the Arden in the Tobacco last Thursday.   OMG, it's beautiful.   In the store I saw the Medium Arno tote in Tobacco, equally stunning.


----------



## Satcheldoll

soonergirl said:


> I hate them. Absolutely hate them. Not only do they stand up, but the angle of the buckles makes the handles lean over the top of the bag - you can see that in the pic. It's gotten a little better with me trying to train them to stick straight up but it's still pretty bad.
> 
> That being said, they wouldn't deter me from buying another of this style if I really loved the color. It's a good size bag and has become a frequent go-to, especially since the creme carlisle goes with everything.



Thanks. You confirmed my suspicion. I only have one purse with handles like that.  It doesn't bother me too much as they don't lean over the top,  but I prefer them to fold down.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Katiesmama said:


> I received the Arden in the Tobacco last Thursday.   OMG, it's beautiful.   In the store I saw the Medium Arno tote in Tobacco, equally stunning.



Congrats! I ordered the Duxbury in the Tobacco. They really are beautiful. I may break down and get something in the Creme Carlisle, then I'm definitely on a ban.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

soonergirl said:


> Beautiful - love the pair! She is very nice - I was ordering a bag over the phone and also changed colors - then my bank card wouldn't work because the manual entry was triggered as fraud. She couldn't have been nicer or more patient. I called today to order a new bag I saw on the website - unfortunately I didn't talk to her, but they couldn't order it anyway - it was showing as unavailable to them. So I ordered this beauty (with the mailer promo code) off the website.
> 
> Brahmin is killing it with some of the new arrivals - I have a whole new wishlist!!



Did you get this yet? I saw this for the first time last night when I was online and fell in love!


----------



## charlottawill

klb4556 said:


> I'm not trying to be a party pooper here. I have loved Brahmin and only owned one before, but I work in a dept store where we carry and sell Brahmin and have noticed some serious quality issues here lately. Even just them coming off the truck/ shipped with damages already.
> 
> The croc/ leather peeling off the nylon in the wallets, zippers messing up/ getting stuck, unraveling threads, and the Brahmin logo plates being crooked.. just some stuff I never thought I'd see out of Brahmin. People returning some lately due to edge coat coming off and unraveling straps.
> 
> Anyone else notice anything?
> 
> Just wanted to make a post, also to say I'm having my doubts about paying retail for one, until I know their quality is more stable.


I am inclined to agree with you. I bought a Brahmin tote at their store in Southampton, NY about five years ago in a beautiful shade of fuchsia. It was very functional and I got many compliments on it. Still have it, looks new after a good amount of daily use over a number of summers. When we moved last year and I purged my closet I couldn't bring myself to part with it. It's nicely broken in, very functional and I will use it again at some point. I regret parting with my original style Coach bags in the early 2000s and didn't want to make the same mistake with this.

I recently bought a new Brahmin Duxbury satchel, and while it's beautiful to look at, it does not seem to be the same quality leather. It is very stiff and the handles squeak, which drives me crazy and says cheap to me.


----------



## soonergirl

Devyn Danielle said:


> Did you get this yet? I saw this for the first time last night when I was online and fell in love!




I got it and it's gorgeous! It arrived just as I was headed out of town and I haven't even totally unwrapped it yet. I'll have some pics later this week.


----------



## HotRedBag

soonergirl said:


> Ooooooo - Brahmin lovers and dog lovers, I'm in heaven! Found this forum while searching for other Brahmin lovers. I have six dogs (no particular breed, all off the side of the road, though I loooove collies) and 21 Brahmins. Here is my Brahmin collection, and a pic of my newest baby, just brought her home today!!


Great selection!


----------



## soonergirl

HotRedBag said:


> Great selection!



Thanks!  But wow that pic is old! I've sold all but six of those bags - may be time for a new family pic!


----------



## the_baglover

My first time buying a Brahmin bag. I bought the small Duxbury in Ink/dark blue. I really like it. It's so light yet structured. I own bags from many brands and often the price and quality don't happen to match. Happy to see Brahmin is as good as its fans have said.


----------



## Satcheldoll

the_baglover said:


> My first time buying a Brahmin bag. I bought the small Duxbury in Ink/dark blue. I really like it. It's so light yet structured. I own bags from many brands and often the price and quality don't happen to match. Happy to see Brahmin is as good as its fans have said.



Congrats! Be careful, it's easy to get addicted.  I just received two and awaiting the arrival of one more.


----------



## Satcheldoll

soonergirl said:


> I got it and it's gorgeous! It arrived just as I was headed out of town and I haven't even totally unwrapped it yet. I'll have some pics later this week.



Can't wait to see it. I'm eyeing that pattern in the all day convertible crossbody.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Here's the Duxbury in Tobacco Carlisle and the mini duxbury in berry monarch.


----------



## the_baglover

Satcheldoll said:


> Congrats! Be careful, it's easy to get addicted.  I just received two and awaiting the arrival of one more.



Lol! Duly noted. I think I will get the Lincoln in black leather for work next month. It looks roomy yet structured.


----------



## Rikilove10

Found this beautiful large Duxbury satchel in the Macy's clearance section, 60% off! I've been eyeing a couple of the newer Brahmin bags and can't believe I found such a great deal one of the ones I wanted! Love my Brahmins!


----------



## jewelry27

soonergirl said:


> Where are all the Brahmin lovers? Bayou Minou, did you get a Coronado? The colors in that line are so pretty!
> 
> I'm loving some of the choices right now - ink and black cherry are my favs but boysenberry and teal are great for pops of color. I'm thinking about getting something small in the platinum camelot... It's just not like anything else I've seen - love the big scales.
> 
> Today's purchase was more practical though... This bag will go with most everything I wear to the office. Introducing the mini asher in creme carlisle!
> 
> View attachment 3125056


I'm soooo glad I found this this thread.  I'm a brahmin fanatic!! Within the year I've purchased 7 bags, 8 tassel key rings, Susie wristlet, debi wallet, coin purse and just ordered the cava small tray, eyeglass case and phone case. I love looking at the posted pics.  The creme Carlisle  collection is amazing!


----------



## Katiesmama

Congrats, Riki.  That's a beautiful bag and 60% off, wow!!!  
Jewelry27, what bags do you have?   After years of passing them by, I've been bitten by the Brahmin bug myself!   I think I'm at 7 now myself, having sold one last month at a consignment shop.


----------



## jewelry27

Katiesmama said:


> Congrats, Riki.  That's a beautiful bag and 60% off, wow!!!
> Jewelry27, what bags do you have?   After years of passing them by, I've been bitten by the Brahmin bug myself!   I think I'm at 7 now myself, having sold one last month at a consignment shop.


My first was the vivian stonewash vineyard tri texture, then the pharoah lizard duxbury, norah taupe caberet, glass glossy mini asher, ink mini asher, a coral satchel that I can't remember the name and my newest falcon duxbury.  I think I like the duxbury the best. What do you have and what style is your favorite?


----------



## soonergirl

Satcheldoll said:


> Here's the Duxbury in Tobacco Carlisle and the mini duxbury in berry monarch.



Beautiful! 



Rikilove10 said:


> Found this beautiful large Duxbury satchel in the Macy's clearance section, 60% off! I've been eyeing a couple of the newer Brahmin bags and can't believe I found such a great deal one of the ones I wanted! Love my Brahmins!



Congrats! What a great deal on a lovely bag!



jewelry27 said:


> I'm soooo glad I found this this thread.  I'm a brahmin fanatic!! Within the year I've purchased 7 bags, 8 tassel key rings, Susie wristlet, debi wallet, coin purse and just ordered the cava small tray, eyeglass case and phone case. I love looking at the posted pics.  The creme Carlisle  collection is amazing!



Yay! So glad there are more Brahmin lovers around!


----------



## soonergirl

So, finally out and about with the newest addition. The large Duxbury is actually too large for me, but there isn't a style in this pattern that I like more, so it's staying. (My pic does not do this bag justice!!)


----------



## jewelry27

soonergirl said:


> So, finally out and about with the newest addition. The large Duxbury is actually too large for me, but there isn't a style in this pattern that I like more, so it's staying. (My pic does not do this bag justice!!)



That is an amazing bag!!  I have yet to purchase a large duxbury for the same reason but I never say never!  Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

soonergirl said:


> So, finally out and about with the newest addition. The large Duxbury is actually too large for me, but there isn't a style in this pattern that I like more, so it's staying. (My pic does not do this bag justice!!)



Those blues are to die for in that pattern.


----------



## Katiesmama

SG your patchwork Blue Duxbury is gorgeous!!!!   I love it.
Jewelry27, from newest back, I have the Arden Satchel in Tobacco Carlisle, the Taupe Havanas Mini Asher (and I've found this size is really a tad too small for me).   I have the Medium Arno in the Black Palm Canvas, the Duxbury in Bronze Gatsby, the Sloan satchel in Ink, the mini Arno in a tri color/leopard calf hair and my very first is a smaller shoulder bag style in Taupe/Snow Leopard calf hair.  I like structured bags the most, but as you can see, I don't limit myself to them 
If I can ever figure out how to post pics, I'll do a collection shot for this thread.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

soonergirl said:


> So, finally out and about with the newest addition. The large Duxbury is actually too large for me, but there isn't a style in this pattern that I like more, so it's staying. (My pic does not do this bag justice!!)


I love that patchwork design! I had to check out the large Duxbury in person to see if the size was would work for me. I think it will! I want that bag! Thanks for posting, Soonergirl.


----------



## Rikilove10

Katiesmama said:


> Congrats, Riki.  That's a beautiful bag and 60% off, wow!!!
> Jewelry27, what bags do you have?   After years of passing them by, I've been bitten by the Brahmin bug myself!   I think I'm at 7 now myself, having sold one last month at a consignment shop.


Thank you! I'm relatively new to the Brahmin brand, having purchased my first bag, the large Lincoln Pyrite La Scala satchel, about 9 months ago. So far, I have 2 bags and 1 wallet!


----------



## Rikilove10

soonergirl said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats! What a great deal on a lovely bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! So glad there are more Brahmin lovers around!



Thanks! Love my Duxbury!


----------



## jewelry27

Katiesmama said:


> SG your patchwork Blue Duxbury is gorgeous!!!!   I love it.
> Jewelry27, from newest back, I have the Arden Satchel in Tobacco Carlisle, the Taupe Havanas Mini Asher (and I've found this size is really a tad too small for me).   I have the Medium Arno in the Black Palm Canvas, the Duxbury in Bronze Gatsby, the Sloan satchel in Ink, the mini Arno in a tri color/leopard calf hair and my very first is a smaller shoulder bag style in Taupe/Snow Leopard calf hair.  I like structured bags the most, but as you can see, I don't limit myself to them
> If I can ever figure out how to post pics, I'll do a collection shot for this thread.



Wonderful collection!  What do you think about the calf's hair?  I too like structured bags the best.  The regular sized duxbury is my favorite sillouette. I am attempting to upload a pic.  When I clicked on preview post it then gave me an option to edit attachment.  Click on it then choose existing file, then upload. That is the falcon duxbury along for the ride!


----------



## the_baglover

soonergirl said:


> So, finally out and about with the newest addition. The large Duxbury is actually too large for me, but there isn't a style in this pattern that I like more, so it's staying. (My pic does not do this bag justice!!)



Congrats! It's a lovely bag. Gorgeous texture.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Anyone know if Brahmin has some sort of Black Friday sale?


----------



## jewelry27

No.  I didn't become aware of their website until around April of this year.  Here is a pic of the small tray in cava.  It is really pretty.


----------



## Rikilove10

My newest baby! Large Duxbury Satchel in Surf Vineyard. This will now be my everyday bag. Looove. So glad that a forum exisits where I can gush about my bag finds!


----------



## jewelry27

Rikilove10 said:


> My newest baby! Large Duxbury Satchel in Surf Vineyard. This will now be my everyday bag. Looove. So glad that a forum exisits where I can gush about my bag finds!



Love this!  I have the pharoh and it has that same gold on it.  Isn't it beautiful when it catches the light?


----------



## Rikilove10

jewelry27 said:


> Love this!  I have the pharoh and it has that same gold on it.  Isn't it beautiful when it catches the light?



It is! I just love looking it! The Pharaoh is gorgeous, too!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Look what I just found at TJ Maxx! I don't need it, but I couldn't leave it there. It was 150.00 plus tax. Originally 325.00. It looks life it's attaching sideways.


----------



## Rikilove10

Satcheldoll said:


> Look what I just found at TJ Maxx! I don't need it, but I couldn't leave it there. It was 150.00 plus tax. Originally 325.00. It looks life it's attaching sideways.



Outstanding! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Rikilove10 said:


> Outstanding! Gorgeous bag!



Thanks! She's in perfect condition. The zippers and medallion are still covered in the plastic. It also has the dust bag, they just don't give you the registration card. I know some people have found them in TJ Maxx, but this is the first for me. I was going to sell it to my coworker, but my mom wants to buy it. Hopefully I can find another for my coworker or something similar.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Rikilove10 said:


> My newest baby! Large Duxbury Satchel in Surf Vineyard. This will now be my everyday bag. Looove. So glad that a forum exisits where I can gush about my bag finds!



Oh, I forgot to tell you congrats. Your Duxbury is gorgeous too!


----------



## Satcheldoll

soonergirl said:


> So, finally out and about with the newest addition. The large Duxbury is actually too large for me, but there isn't a style in this pattern that I like more, so it's staying. (My pic does not do this bag justice!!)


Love it!


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful bags!!!!   I haven't heard of a Brahmin Black Friday sale but I'd love to hear of it if there is one!!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Satcheldoll said:


> Look what I just found at TJ Maxx! I don't need it, but I couldn't leave it there. It was 150.00 plus tax. Originally 325.00. It looks life it's attaching sideways.


Love this!  And what a bargain.  I have the same style (Trina) in black nepal and use it a lot.


----------



## Bayou Minou

klb4556 said:


> I'm not trying to be a party pooper here. I have loved Brahmin and only owned one before, but I work in a dept store where we carry and sell Brahmin and have noticed some serious quality issues here lately. Even just them coming off the truck/ shipped with damages already.
> 
> The croc/ leather peeling off the nylon in the wallets, zippers messing up/ getting stuck, unraveling threads, and the Brahmin logo plates being crooked.. just some stuff I never thought I'd see out of Brahmin. People returning some lately due to edge coat coming off and unraveling straps.
> 
> Anyone else notice anything?
> 
> Just wanted to make a post, also to say I'm having my doubts about paying retail for one, until I know their quality is more stable.



Glad you posted this.

I've always lusted after the Brahmins, but have been disappointed with them the last couple of years.  I'm noticing the newer, pre-owned bags on eBay have issues... it appears, to me, that the older bags were actually made from a dyed leather, whereas the new bags (probably within the last 10 years or so) appear to be a "painted" leather... and it's coming off of the handles.  I haven't seen that at all with the older bags.

Also, it looks like they used brass hardware on the older bags.  The newer bags are just a gold-tone metal.  That gold finish wears off.  Big dissapointment.

They are still beautiful bags, but the quality just isn't there anymore.


----------



## soonergirl

jewelry27 said:


> That is an amazing bag!!  I have yet to purchase a large duxbury for the same reason but I never say never!  Congratulations and enjoy!!





ALPurseFanatic said:


> Those blues are to die for in that pattern.





Katiesmama said:


> SG your patchwork Blue Duxbury is gorgeous!!!!   I love it.





Devyn Danielle said:


> I love that patchwork design! I had to check out the large Duxbury in person to see if the size was would work for me. I think it will! I want that bag! Thanks for posting, Soonergirl.





the_baglover said:


> Congrats! It's a lovely bag. Gorgeous texture.





Satcheldoll said:


> Love it!



Thanks all!


----------



## soonergirl

jewelry27 said:


> View attachment 3186677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.  I didn't become aware of their website until around April of this year.  Here is a pic of the small tray in cava.  It is really pretty.



Absolutely gorgeous! Love it with your pecan accessories.



Rikilove10 said:


> My newest baby! Large Duxbury Satchel in Surf Vineyard. This will now be my everyday bag. Looove. So glad that a forum exisits where I can gush about my bag finds!



Beautiful! That blue is amazing.



Satcheldoll said:


> Look what I just found at TJ Maxx! I don't need it, but I couldn't leave it there. It was 150.00 plus tax. Originally 325.00. It looks life it's attaching sideways.



What a deal! Congrats 



Bayou Minou said:


> Glad you posted this.
> 
> I've always lusted after the Brahmins, but have been disappointed with them the last couple of years.  I'm noticing the newer, pre-owned bags on eBay have issues... it appears, to me, that the older bags were actually made from a dyed leather, whereas the new bags (probably within the last 10 years or so) appear to be a "painted" leather... and it's coming off of the handles.  I haven't seen that at all with the older bags.
> 
> Also, it looks like they used brass hardware on the older bags.  The newer bags are just a gold-tone metal.  That gold finish wears off.  Big dissapointment.
> 
> They are still beautiful bags, but the quality just isn't there anymore.



I have 20+ Brahmins currently and have probably had 60+ total and have only ever had issues with a wallet (2006?) and a coquette vermeer (2014). The color on the wallet rubbed off and the white on the vermeer almost looked like it melted and ran down in spots. I switch bags often so no one is used all that much but I do not baby them a bit and the newer Brahmins seem to be holding up just as well as the old in my experience.

I bought a Brahmin phone case in early October. I didn't have high hopes for it but I loved the color (Carmine) so I bought it anyway. I figured the color would rub off the corners quickly and the leather would peel, but it still looks perfect and is surprisingly protective. I'm getting ready to order one in Sapphire Majestic


----------



## Bayou Minou

soonergirl said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Love it with your pecan accessories.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! That blue is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> What a deal! Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> I have 20+ Brahmins currently and have probably had 60+ total and have only ever had issues with a wallet (2006?) and a coquette vermeer (2014). The color on the wallet rubbed off and the white on the vermeer almost looked like it melted and ran down in spots. I switch bags often so no one is used all that much but I do not baby them a bit and the newer Brahmins seem to be holding up just as well as the old in my experience.
> 
> I bought a Brahmin phone case in early October. I didn't have high hopes for it but I loved the color (Carmine) so I bought it anyway. I figured the color would rub off the corners quickly and the leather would peel, but it still looks perfect and is surprisingly protective. I'm getting ready to order one in Sapphire Majestic


Nice!

My husband gave me a Brahmin iPad case about two or three years ago and I'm really surprised and pleased that the leather has held up so well.  Especially considering how much I handle it after I've just applied lotion on my hands.  Hmmm... Maybe it's the conditioning treatment from the hand lotion?

Personally, the only real issue I've had is with the hardware losing its color.

The following is a photo from an eBay listing that I recently came across.  Look at the handle.

I love Brahmin, and I know the care card does state something about exposing the bags to certain things like lotions, but damn, I'd be pissed if I spent good money on a bag and have the handles end up like that.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

I like the looks of this new Thelma tote, but it doesn't have a zipper top, just magnets.  What do you guys do if you want to use a non zippered tote, but need to carry a wallet? Do you just throw some cash or credit cards in the zippered side pocket?


----------



## Bayou Minou

Devyn Danielle said:


> I like the looks of this new Thelma tote, but it doesn't have a zipper top, just magnets.  What do you guys do if you want to use a non zippered tote, but need to carry a wallet? Do you just throw some cash or credit cards in the zippered side pocket?



Does your wallet fit in that large side zipper?  Brahmin has some small wallets.  Maybe one of those would fit.

I love the Pecan.  Can't ever go wrong with that color.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Bayou Minou said:


> Does your wallet fit in that large side zipper?  Brahmin has some small wallets.  Maybe one of those would fit.
> 
> I love the Pecan.  Can't ever go wrong with that color.


No way would my wallet fit. I'd have to buy a small one just for this tote. I guess I'll see how much I like the tote once I can see it in person.


----------



## KittyKwilter

I'm sorry I think I was wrong.  The dimensions are wrong.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Black Friday starts tomorrow at boutiques:

The Black Friday Sales are as follows:
·         Wednesday, November 25th, 30% off entire purchase.
·         Thursday, November 26th, 30% off regular priced items with sales items marked down to 40% off.
·         Friday, November 27th, 30% off regular priced items until noon. After noon, regular priced items will go on sale for 20% off and will last until Monday, November 30th.

In addition to these promos, we will have a Harrison Collection promo with the Harrison tote be $199.00 and the Harrison Carryall will be $169.00.


----------



## Satcheldoll

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Black Friday starts tomorrow at boutiques:
> 
> The Black Friday Sales are as follows:
> ·         Wednesday, November 25th, 30% off entire purchase.
> ·         Thursday, November 26th, 30% off regular priced items with sales items marked down to 40% off.
> ·         Friday, November 27th, 30% off regular priced items until noon. After noon, regular priced items will go on sale for 20% off and will last until Monday, November 30th.
> 
> In addition to these promos, we will have a Harrison Collection promo with the Harrison tote be $199.00 and the Harrison Carryall will be $169.00.



Thanks.  I hadn't received any info from the SAs I'd been working with in the Dallas store.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks.  I hadn't received any info from the SAs I'd been working with in the Dallas store.




This came from an SA at Dallas.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hmm... maybe they don't think I need to buy anything since I went a little over board in October. LOL


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Satcheldoll said:


> Hmm... maybe they don't think I need to buy anything since I went a little over board in October. LOL



I had a different SA in early October than late October. I, too, went overboard with the sale.  I am not sure I need anything from this sale but you never know.


----------



## Barefootgirl

I have fallen in love with this line...where should I buy for best pricing or discounts? thanks


----------



## Murphy47

Dillards. In store or online. Today and tomorrow, extra 50% off. 
Macy's some are coupon eligible. 
Best of luck.


----------



## Satcheldoll

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I had a different SA in early October than late October. I, too, went overboard with the sale.  I am not sure I need anything from this sale but you never know.



I'm trying to hold out. These are supposed to be my last purchases for 2015. Hoping I can hold out.  I like the new Thelma in Jasper (or ink).


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful bags!!!


----------



## jewelry27

Has anybody seen the Atlas collection from Dillard's website?  GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Katiesmama said:


> Beautiful bags!!!



Thanks!


----------



## Satcheldoll

jewelry27 said:


> Has anybody seen the Atlas collection from Dillard's website?  GORGEOUS!!



Yes! Would love to see them in person.


----------



## jewelry27

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes! Would love to see them in person.



Me too.  Where I live there isn't any Dillards nearby which is probably a good thing!  There is a Macy's but it doesn't carry any Brahmins in the store and we have a Von Maur and it does carry a decent amount along with some of the newest styles so hopefully I'll see one there eventually.  That leather looks like calf hair.


----------



## Murphy47

Those take an additional sales are hard on the credit card [emoji12]


----------



## Satcheldoll

Has anyone seen the Chateau Luna in person? It looks pretty in the pictures, not sure if I want to add it to my collection.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> Yes! Would love to see them in person.



I saw the Arden satchel and I think the Alena crossbody in Dillard's yesterday. It has a shuttle texture.  Not sure how to describe it, but it is pretty.


----------



## Satcheldoll

jewelry27 said:


> Me too.  Where I live there isn't any Dillards nearby which is probably a good thing!  There is a Macy's but it doesn't carry any Brahmins in the store and we have a Von Maur and it does carry a decent amount along with some of the newest styles so hopefully I'll see one there eventually.  That leather looks like calf hair.



I saw the Arden satchel and I think the Alena crossbody in Dillard's yesterday. It has a shuttle texture.  Not sure how to describe it, but it is pretty.


----------



## JadeExpress

I love Brahmin!!! I have the Tote in black...which I really love!!  The Amelia in Chambray...which is the best shopping purse around. It is light weight and no wallet needed. Slots for money, cards, ID, cell phone, keys and lipstick!! What more does a girl need??? AND my sister just gave me the Mini Elisa in Ember for Christmas!!! I LOVE this purse!!! As with most Brahmin purses they are beautiful and there are tons of pockets. I ordered a matching Debi Wallet in the same color (Ember). will update with photo when it arrives.....


----------



## Satcheldoll

JadeExpress said:


> I love Brahmin!!! I have the Tote in black...which I really love!!  The Amelia in Chambray...which is the best shopping purse around. It is light weight and no wallet needed. Slots for money, cards, ID, cell phone, keys and lipstick!! What more does a girl need??? AND my sister just gave me the Mini Elisa in Ember for Christmas!!! I LOVE this purse!!! As with most Brahmin purses they are beautiful and there are tons of pockets. I ordered a matching Debi Wallet in the same color (Ember). will update with photo when it arrives.....


Gorgeous! I would love to get my hands on a Mini Elisa.


----------



## jewelry27

JadeExpress said:


> I love Brahmin!!! I have the Tote in black...which I really love!!  The Amelia in Chambray...which is the best shopping purse around. It is light weight and no wallet needed. Slots for money, cards, ID, cell phone, keys and lipstick!! What more does a girl need??? AND my sister just gave me the Mini Elisa in Ember for Christmas!!! I LOVE this purse!!! As with most Brahmin purses they are beautiful and there are tons of pockets. I ordered a matching Debi Wallet in the same color (Ember). will update with photo when it arrives.....



Nice collection!  I Love the Debi wallet.


----------



## jewelry27

My Christmas present... Duxbury taupe mirage.  I'm so in love with it!


----------



## run1byme

jewelry27 said:


> My Christmas present... Duxbury taupe mirage.  I'm so in love with it!



This is so beautiful!!  I love the taupe mirage line    Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## jewelry27

run1byme said:


> This is so beautiful!!  I love the taupe mirage line    Enjoy your bag!!



Thank you!


----------



## FenderGirl

jewelry27 said:


> My Christmas present... Duxbury taupe mirage.  I'm so in love with it!



This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## jewelry27

FenderGirl said:


> This is absolutely beautiful!


Thank you.  I love your quote!  the first thing I said when I received this was, "fancy"!!


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Do you see the raised areas above the zipper where the stitching isn't flat? Is that normal for their wallets? I'm wondering if the stitching would be an issue later. I ordered online from Lord and Taylor, should have followed my instinct and bought one that I could actually hold first.


----------



## jewelry27

I don't know if that is normal or not.  I just have the Debi wallet and it has a snap closure.  I looked at the top zipper of my duxbury falcon to see how it was stitched and there weren't any raised areas.  It was rolled at the zipper.


----------



## JadeExpress

The Ember Debi arrived beautifully wrapped. So exciting to receive a package in the mail like this....like unwrapping a present!! The last photo is with the Elisa mini....they look good together!! Don't they???


----------



## Rikilove10

A local designer consignment boutique, Article Consignment, is having a sale today on its already discounted Brahmin bags.  They take payment over the phone and ship for those who are not near Sacramento, CA.  I just purchased a Burberry bag from them, so I've already exhausted my spending budget for the month. Otherwise, I would be all over this Brahmin sale!

https://www.instagram.com/p/BAfwJIpI7Ki/


----------



## Satcheldoll

Go check out the New Arrivals section on Brahmin's website. They're starting to upload their Spring collection!


----------



## emorylight

I'm a huge fan of Brahmin!  My favorite styles are Vivian Dome, Elisa Hobo, Sarah Rose, and Louise Rose.  I used to buy a lot from that brand but I haven't been a fan of the new styles they came out with in the recent year.  I'm just not a fan of the Harrison or Duxbury line.


----------



## Satcheldoll

emorylight said:


> I'm a huge fan of Brahmin!  My favorite styles are Vivian Dome, Elisa Hobo, Sarah Rose, and Louise Rose.  I used to buy a lot from that brand but I haven't been a fan of the new styles they came out with in the recent year.  I'm just not a fan of the Harrison or Duxbury line.


Hi there! I love my Vivian Dome. I initially wasn't a fan of the Duxbury, but now I own three in the regular size. LOL


----------



## jewelry27

Has anybody bought the Ruby satchel?  I think I would really like that.  It looks so feminine.


----------



## Murphy47

Just found this gem at the current Dillards sale. Missing the long strap but I can order one from Brahmin.


----------



## emorylight

I've got my eyes on the punch color they're releasing at the end of February.  Right now the website is only showing pre-order for two styles (Michelle Crossbody and Skyler Clutch) in that color, I hope it comes in Vivian Dome, Sarah Rose or Louise Rose.


----------



## Bayou Minou

jewelry27 said:


> Has anybody bought the Ruby satchel?  I think I would really like that.  It looks so feminine.


Me!  

Have you all seen Berry Opal?

http://www.brahmin.com/s?defaultSearchTextValue=Search&searchKeywords=Berry+opal&Action=submit

I was in Belk today and played with the Elisa, Mini Arno and Duxbury.  No sales associate to be found.  So, I came home and ordered the Elisa and the Ruby directly from Brahmin.  The colors are gorgeous!

I can't wait to get the Ruby.  I think it's feminine too.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Murphy47 said:


> Just found this gem at the current Dillards sale. Missing the long strap but I can order one from Brahmin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3263718


Very pretty. I picked up the Small Faye in Toasted Almond from Dillards' after Christmas sale when full price was 40% off, but returned it because I went overboard. It's a very nice bag and holds more than you think.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bayou Minou said:


> Me!
> 
> Have you all seen Berry Opal?
> 
> http://www.brahmin.com/s?defaultSearchTextValue=Search&searchKeywords=Berry+opal&Action=submit
> 
> I was in Belk today and played with the Elisa, Mini Arno and Duxbury.  No sales associate to be found.  So, I came home and ordered the Elisa and the Ruby directly from Brahmin.  The colors are gorgeous!
> 
> I can't wait to get the Ruby.  I think it's feminine too.


I wish I could see them IRL, can only admire them online. The stores where I live don't get a good selection. I either have to buy from the site or this past fall ordered from the Dallas store. Please post picks when you receive them. 

I'm 0 for 2 right now. I ordered the Greta in Cava (pretty color, but too small) and the Thelma tote in Black Miramonte (very pretty, the pictures don't do it justice). The Thelma was going to be my neutral spring summer bag but it was waaay to big for me. It was wearing me. I'm going to wait and see what comes out later this season.


----------



## Bayou Minou

More drive by posting...

Check out their key rings.  The tiny bag is just too cute.

I try to give up Brahmin, but I eventually find one (or two) that I just have to have.

Back to lurking.


----------



## jewelry27

I seriously want the cream aurora ruby satchel!  My only concern is the light colored leather for $375.00.  One mark on it and it's  ruined...knowing me that is exactly what would happen&#128092;&#128394;&#128557;


----------



## Bayou Minou

jewelry27 said:


> I seriously want the cream aurora ruby satchel!  My only concern is the light colored leather for $375.00.  One mark on it and it's  ruined...knowing me that is exactly what would happen&#128092;&#128394;&#128557;



Dang!  This one?

http://www.brahmin.com/Ruby-Satchel...te_launch_date&searchSize=12#full-description

Oh, now I'm in trouble.

I don't think you'd have to worry too hard about getting marks on it and having them show.  Unless those marks are bright pink, red, etc.


----------



## jewelry27

Yep, that's the one!!  I've got to have it&#128525;!!  You are right, unless it's a marker or sharpie, it should be ok


----------



## emorylight

I contacted Brahmin to find out more about their new Melbourne color: Punch.  This is what they told me:



> _We will have several bags in the Punch coming out in the next few months. For wallets we will have the Soft Checkbook wallet and the Ady wallet. For bags we will have The Duxbury in the Mini, Medium and Large sizes. The Mini and the Medium Asher, the Mimosa and the Anytime Mini._



I can't wait!


----------



## jewelry27

Such a fun color for summer&#8252;&#65039;&#9969;


----------



## Bayou Minou

My Ruby in Berry Opal has arrived!


----------



## grietje

Bayou Minou said:


> My Ruby in Berry Opal has arrived!



That is very pretty! My mother and sister are big fans of Brahmin.


----------



## emorylight

Bayou Minou said:


> My Ruby in Berry Opal has arrived!



That looks gorgeous!  Congrats and may you wear it in good health!


----------



## jewelry27

OOHHH!! Beautiful!! Enjoy


----------



## melissatrv

Bayou Minou said:


> My Ruby in Berry Opal has arrived!



So funny I just ordered this bag.  It is sold out at Brahmin stores and online supposedly  Got it from Lord & Taylor. I bought the Duxbury first, but like the style of the Ruby better.  The colors are amazing and looks much better IRL.  I was very surprised by this bag.  I think Brahmin has stepped up their game recentl


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful Ruby!   The one that may get me off my ban is the Copa Cabana.....I want to see it in the store but the drawstring shoulder bag is calling to me!  Or maybe the med Arno.


----------



## melissatrv

Bayou Minou said:


> My Ruby in Berry Opal has arrived!



What do you think of the Ruby style in general. I have not seen it IRL,is it heavy?  I like the look  of it better than the Duxbury, but keeping Duxbury til Ruby arrives to be sure. No  way I am losing this Berry Opal pattern!


----------



## Maliboo7

Hi there! I'm looking to purchase my first Brahmin bag and I was looking at some used ones for sale. I'm just very wary as to whether they're authentic or not. I read on the Brahmin website that their bags have a chamois leather/suede lining inside. The used one I'm looking at has pen marks on the lining, but I'm more concerned with the look of the material of the lining and the fact that the word Brahmin on the lining seems to have faded/rubbed off in multiple spots. Does anyone who's familiar with Brahmin bags know if the brand name on the lining can fade like that? I've attached a picture. Or is there a thread on here for authentication of Brahmin? (I didn't see one under the list of designers) Thanks!


----------



## Bayou Minou

emorylight said:


> That looks gorgeous!  Congrats and may you wear it in good health!


Thank you!


----------



## Bayou Minou

melissatrv said:


> What do you think of the Ruby style in general. I have not seen it IRL,is it heavy?  I like the look  of it better than the Duxbury, but keeping Duxbury til Ruby arrives to be sure. No  way I am losing this Berry Opal pattern!


I like the style of the Ruby much better than the Duxbury.  I don't find it heavy.  At least not as heavy as an Elisa.  Also, I don't carry much... basically just my wallet, a lip balm... and... oh gosh... I really don't carry much of anything!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Maliboo7 said:


> Hi there! I'm looking to purchase my first Brahmin bag and I was looking at some used ones for sale. I'm just very wary as to whether they're authentic or not. I read on the Brahmin website that their bags have a chamois leather/suede lining inside. The used one I'm looking at has pen marks on the lining, but I'm more concerned with the look of the material of the lining and the fact that the word Brahmin on the lining seems to have faded/rubbed off in multiple spots. Does anyone who's familiar with Brahmin bags know if the brand name on the lining can fade like that? I've attached a picture. Or is there a thread on here for authentication of Brahmin? (I didn't see one under the list of designers) Thanks!


I really don't think there are fake Brahmin bags.  There are lookalikes.  I've seen older Brahmins with linings that have literally disintegrated.  I've never seen any linings made of leather.  They are more like a felt.  The newer bags have a jacquard striped lining.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bayou Minou said:


> My Ruby in Berry Opal has arrived!


Gorgeous bag. Congrats! Brahmin has a new leather called Tan Charleston, Tan Savanah and Black Charleston. I ordered Tan Charleston in the Harrison hobo. I'm really intrigued. Will post pics when it arrives.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## momjules

Hi! I'm a Brahmin new year and have the Norah and the tobi. I'm hunting for accessories. So far love the bags.


----------



## Katiesmama

And I'm in trouble.........that copa cabana print is so darn cute!!!   I lucked out though because the Dillards store I was in didn't have either the shoulder drawstring or the med Arno.   The Duxbury they had was too small, it wasn't the full size.   So I'm still new-bagless for this year but I do believe one of these will be in my collection before too much longer.


----------



## emorylight

I was just at Brahmin's website and looks like they've gotten more things in for Spring.  I'm really loving all the new colors! :loves:


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> Brahmin has a new leather called Tan Charleston, Tan Savanah and Black Charleston. I ordered Tan Charleston in the Harrison hobo. I'm really intrigued. Will post pics when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats!  Look forward to seeing your pics. 
Brahmin has beatiful smooth leathers. I wish they made more bags in their smooth leathers.


----------



## Satcheldoll

carterazo said:


> Congrats!  Look forward to seeing your pics.
> Brahmin has beatiful smooth leathers. I wish they made more bags in their smooth leathers.


It's here! OMG. This bag is so soft and lightweight. I like it but think I may need to exchange it. I noticed a couple things that gave me pause. 1) The price on the tag says $295 but in the website is says $315. Of course I was charged the price on the Web but had a promo code, so I didn't pay that price. 2) The dust bag doesn't seem crisp like they are when you first purchase the bag. They aren't deal breakers. I know this is a summer preview with limited quantities, but my biggest concern is the shoulder strap already seems to be broken in. I noticed slight cracking where it has the point at the top. Thoughts? Am I being too picky? I can note these concerns on the comments when I register the bag. 










carterazo said:


> Congrats!  Look forward to seeing your pics.
> Brahmin has beatiful smooth leathers. I wish they made more bags in their smooth leathers.


It's here! OMG. This bag is so soft and lightweight. I like it but think I may need to exchange it. I noticed a couple things that gave me pause. 1) The price on the tag says $295 but in the website is says $315. Of course I was charged the price on the Web but had a promo code, so I didn't pay that price. 2) The dust bag doesn't seem crisp like they are when you first purchase the bag. They aren't deal breakers. I know this is a summer preview with limited quantities, but my biggest concern is the shoulder strap already seems to be broken in. I noticed slight cracking where it has the point at the top. Thoughts? Am I being too picky? Ican note these concerns on the comments when I register the bag.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> It's here! OMG. This bag is so soft and lightweight. I like it but think I may need to exchange it. I noticed a couple things that gave me pause. 1) The price on the tag says $295 but in the website is says $315. Of course I was charged the price on the Web but had a promo code, so I didn't pay that price. 2) The dust bag doesn't seem crisp like they are when you first purchase the bag. They aren't deal breakers. I know this is a summer preview with limited quantities, but my biggest concern is the shoulder strap already seems to be broken in. I noticed slight cracking where it has the point at the top. Thoughts? Am I being too picky? I can note these concerns on the comments when I register the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's here! OMG. This bag is so soft and lightweight. I like it but think I may need to exchange it. I noticed a couple things that gave me pause. 1) The price on the tag says $295 but in the website is says $315. Of course I was charged the price on the Web but had a promo code, so I didn't pay that price. 2) The dust bag doesn't seem crisp like they are when you first purchase the bag. They aren't deal breakers. I know this is a summer preview with limited quantities, but my biggest concern is the shoulder strap already seems to be broken in. I noticed slight cracking where it has the point at the top. Thoughts? Am I being too picky? Ican note these concerns on the comments when I register the bag.


I have no idea why it posted within my reply.  Oh well.  Here's a picture of the cracking on the seal.


----------



## pandorabox

Satcheldoll said:


> I have no idea why it posted within my reply.  Oh well.  Here's a picture of the cracking on the seal.




That's not like Brahmin. I would contact them. Maybe they can get an exchange out to you.


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> I have no idea why it posted within my reply.  Oh well.  Here's a picture of the cracking on the seal.



It seems like you got a slightly worn bag.  That's not right.  (Also, the difference in the pricing, hmmm..)  I would contact them right away about the things you see.  When I ordered my Loiuse Rose satchel the rose it self had some cracks in the leather on the stem.  I called them right away and they sent me a print out to mail it back to them for free.  What stood out to me most was that the CS person was very grateful that I called right away so there were no doubts about the issues coming after the bag was worn.  CS was very nice.

Hope it works out


----------



## duckiesforme

Bayou Minou said:


> My Ruby in Berry Opal has arrived!



I'm a brahmin lover too and your Ruby is beautiful. I wanted to ask you if you find the zipper difficult to use? thank you


----------



## the_baglover

Does anyone have the Paris tote?


----------



## cdtracing

I have a few vintage Brahmins & a Vivian I bought a few years ago.  I got out the Vivian to carry on Easter but when I took her out of the dust bag, I noticed one of the small brushed gold studs on one of the handles had come off.  I'm thinking of contacting Brahmin to see if I can get it repaired but it's not a recent purchase & I no longer have the receipt.  Anyone ever get their bags repaired by Brahmin?  If so, what's their procedure?


----------



## cdtracing

Bayou Minou said:


> My Ruby in Berry Opal has arrived!



This is a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## run1byme

cdtracing said:


> I have a few vintage Brahmins & a Vivian I bought a few years ago.  I got out the Vivian to carry on Easter but when I took her out of the dust bag, I noticed one of the small brushed gold studs on one of the handles had come off.  I'm thinking of contacting Brahmin to see if I can get it repaired but it's not a recent purchase & I no longer have the receipt.  Anyone ever get their bags repaired by Brahmin?  If so, what's their procedure?



I had a Brahmin bag repaired once and it was a very easy process.  The paint had chipped off on the bottom of the bag in several spots.  I took it to the Brahmin boutique.  They had me complete the repair form, then they shipped it off to Brahmin HQ.  My bag was repainted and shipped back to me - all of this free of charge.  I couldn't tell where the chipped spots were or that it had even been repainted - I was very impressed with their repair service!!  I may be wrong, but I think they do repairs for as long as you own the bag.  Did you register the bag on their website when you purchased it?  If not, I'd call Brahmin customer service and ask them if they'll repair without a receipt.  Hope it works out for you!!


----------



## cdtracing

run1byme said:


> I had a Brahmin bag repaired once and it was a very easy process.  The paint had chipped off on the bottom of the bag in several spots.  I took it to the Brahmin boutique.  They had me complete the repair form, then they shipped it off to Brahmin HQ.  My bag was repainted and shipped back to me - all of this free of charge.  I couldn't tell where the chipped spots were or that it had even been repainted - I was very impressed with their repair service!!  I may be wrong, but I think they do repairs for as long as you own the bag.  Did you register the bag on their website when you purchased it?  If not, I'd call Brahmin customer service and ask them if they'll repair without a receipt.  Hope it works out for you!!



Thanks for the info.  No, I did not register the bag.  That would be my mistake.  I may be able to find the original tag to it, tho.  Good advise.  I'll call Brahmin CS & see what they say.  I just want the replacement stud to match the others since it's a brushed gold look instead of polished.


----------



## run1byme

cdtracing said:


> Thanks for the info.  No, I did not register the bag.  That would be my mistake.  I may be able to find the original tag to it, tho.  Good advise.  I'll call Brahmin CS & see what they say.  I just want the replacement stud to match the others since it's a brushed gold look instead of polished.



I'd think that'd be easy for them to repair, since most Brahmin bags seem to have the brushed gold hw.  Good luck!!


----------



## Bayou Minou

duckiesforme said:


> I'm a brahmin lover too and your Ruby is beautiful. I wanted to ask you if you find the zipper difficult to use? thank you


I wouldn't necessarily say difficult... just not very smooth.


----------



## Bayou Minou

The Brahmin train has arrived at Belk.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bayou Minou said:


> The Brahmin train has arrived at Belk.


Oh man! The pains of not having immediate access to a Belk. Sigh.  I'm supposed to be on a ban but that Regatta color is calling my name.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Katiesmama

How pretty! I don't go into belks much but the few times I have I've never seen Brahmin in there. I think it's one of the smaller stores though. That's ok though with the damage I do at Dillards.


----------



## Katiesmama

I've only just learned how to attach pics so I'm not very good at it. But for another thread I snapped this picture of my brown/beige bags. Not shown is my ink Sloan and my black palm Arno tote.  The only one of these I may delete from the collection is the taupe Havana.  It's really too small for all that I haul around.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 3330869
> 
> I've only just learned how to attach pics so I'm not very good at it. But for another thread I snapped this picture of my brown/beige bags. Not shown is my ink Sloan and my black palm Arno tote.  The only one of these I may delete from the collection is the taupe Havana.  It's really too small for all that I haul around.


Gorgeous collection! Brahmin has some really nice ones this season too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## run1byme

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 3330869
> 
> I've only just learned how to attach pics so I'm not very good at it. But for another thread I snapped this picture of my brown/beige bags. Not shown is my ink Sloan and my black palm Arno tote.  The only one of these I may delete from the collection is the taupe Havana.  It's really too small for all that I haul around.



Hey Katiesmama!!  Beautiful Brahmins you have here!!  I love the Duxbury with the black and gold floral pattern - I forget what it was called but I think it's absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Thank you, Satchel and Run!   It's called the Gatsby.   I'll always remember that one's name because it's one of my favorite books!  This picture really doesn't do it justice though.   IRL it almost seems to shimmer.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Brahmin.com is posting new items in their "New Arrivals". I'm trying to hood out for the Sonny in Tan Charleston  (since the Harrison hobo in that leather didn't work out for me), but there are a couple that are tempting me. What's a girl to do?!

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## miley38

Katiesmama said:


> Thank you, Satchel and Run!   It's called the Gatsby.   I'll always remember that one's name because it's one of my favorite books!  This picture really doesn't do it justice though.   IRL it almost seems to shimmer.



Do you know if the style is still available?


----------



## Katiesmama

Hi Miley. The style,Duxbury,is still available in some of the various colors and patterns. I haven't seen the Gatsby color/print since though. But maybe in fall? I bought this one in fall 2014.


----------



## the_baglover

Just received the Asher tote in pecan from Amazon. It's beautiful, roomy, and light. I continue to be impressed by Brahmin bags. Good quality for its price.


----------



## run1byme

the_baglover said:


> Just received the Asher tote in pecan from Amazon. It's beautiful, roomy, and light. I continue to be impressed by Brahmin bags. Good quality for its price.



Congratulations - pecan is gorgeous and the Asher is a great tote!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## miley38

Katiesmama said:


> Hi Miley. The style,Duxbury,is still available in some of the various colors and patterns. I haven't seen the Gatsby color/print since though. But maybe in fall? I bought this one in fall 2014.



I meant the print. I will be sure to look around for it. I only saw it once and never again. Will check out the outlets too.


----------



## the_baglover

run1byme said:


> Congratulations - pecan is gorgeous and the Asher is a great tote!!  Enjoy!!



Thank you! Might need to add a black Brahmin bag soon.


----------



## Rikilove10

I just picked up this Mini Arno bag a couple of weeks ago from a designer consignment shop for a steal. I think she is too cute and I wear her every chance I get!


----------



## the_baglover

Rikilove10 said:


> I just picked up this Mini Arno bag a couple of weeks ago from a designer consignment shop for a steal. I think she is too cute and I wear her every chance I get!



Nice colour for summer!


----------



## run1byme

Rikilove10 said:


> I just picked up this Mini Arno bag a couple of weeks ago from a designer consignment shop for a steal. I think she is too cute and I wear her every chance I get!



Great size and perfect color for summer!!  Enjoy your lovely new bag!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Riki, love your Arno, especially the color. Beautiful!


----------



## Rikilove10

A total accident: I was in Macy's looking for a 6 ring key wallet and ran across this cute bag. It was on clearance for $147.59, but, when I scanned the tag it showed a special price of $67?!?! Uh, yeah, I grabbed this bad boy, ha. Great summer bag!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Rikilove10 said:


> A total accident: I was in Macy's looking for a 6 ring key wallet and ran across this cute bag. It was on clearance for $147.59, but, when I scanned the tag it showed a special price of $67?!?! Uh, yeah, I grabbed this bad boy, ha. Great summer bag!


Wow, what a steel! Gorgeous bag too.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Satcheldoll

Steal not Steel. Sheesh these smartphones aren't so smart 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## run1byme

Rikilove10 said:


> A total accident: I was in Macy's looking for a 6 ring key wallet and ran across this cute bag. It was on clearance for $147.59, but, when I scanned the tag it showed a special price of $67?!?! Uh, yeah, I grabbed this bad boy, ha. Great summer bag!



Oh wow!!  You got an amazing deal on a gorgeous bag!!    Enjoy carrying your new tote!!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Rikilove10 said:


> A total accident: I was in Macy's looking for a 6 ring key wallet and ran across this cute bag. It was on clearance for $147.59, but, when I scanned the tag it showed a special price of $67?!?! Uh, yeah, I grabbed this bad boy, ha. Great summer bag!


Beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## Satcheldoll

My newest family member. Sonny Tan Savannah from the new Southcoast collection. I love the softness of this bag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## soonergirl

Satcheldoll said:


> My newest family member. Sonny Tan Savannah from the new Southcoast collection. I love the softness of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app




Congrats! It's gorgeous! I've been to four dept stores looking for something from this collection but haven't been able to see anything yet. I may just have to order blind.


----------



## Satcheldoll

soonergirl said:


> Congrats! It's gorgeous! I've been to four dept stores looking for something from this collection but haven't been able to see anything yet. I may just have to order blind.


Thank you! Not sure what stores you have near you but Dillard's is supposed to have them (saw on their website), Belk (don't have one where I live but saw online also). I got mine from Von Maur. They just got them in today. Initially ordered the smooth version  (Tan Charleston) from Brahmin but I didn't care for it in this style. I have a duxbury in Tan Charleston on the way from Brahmin.

Let me know if I can help you with questions about the collection.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## run1byme

Satcheldoll said:


> My newest family member. Sonny Tan Savannah from the new Southcoast collection. I love the softness of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous bag!!


My new Suzie wristlet in cayenne


----------



## Satcheldoll

run1byme said:


> Gorgeous bag!!
> 
> 
> My new Suzie wristlet in cayenne


Thanks! Love your cayenne. It's such a pretty color. I saw the Sonny in that color and was very tempted. But restrained myself. If it makes it to the sale rack I'll take the plunge. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## run1byme

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks! Love your cayenne. It's such a pretty color. I saw the Sonny in that color and was very tempted. But restrained myself. If it makes it to the sale rack I'll take the plunge. [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks so much, satcheldoll!!  It's a great color and perfectly named, because there's definitely a spiciness to this color!!  The Sonny in cayenne would be fabulous - fingers crossed it goes on sale for you!!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Does anyone own a Michael Kors Sutton and a small Brahim Lincoln?  I'm wondering how they compare.


----------



## Rikilove10

Satcheldoll said:


> My newest family member. Sonny Tan Savannah from the new Southcoast collection. I love the softness of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Gorgeous! Love the combination of textures!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bayou Minou said:


> Does anyone own a Michael Kors Sutton and a small Brahim Lincoln?  I'm wondering how they compare.


No, I only own a small Lincoln. Hopefully someone can give you some info.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## run1byme

I've shared my Suzie wristlet in cayenne before, but here she is looking very spicy in full sunlight


----------



## soonergirl

Has anyone seen the smoke color in person? Is it really taupe, or does it lean more grey?

Both of these pics are on Brahmin's site...


----------



## miley38

soonergirl said:


> Has anyone seen the smoke color in person? Is it really taupe, or does it lean more grey?
> 
> Both of these pics are on Brahmin's site...
> 
> View attachment 3423836


I have seen it in person and it leans more grey.


----------



## miley38

Rikilove10 said:


> A total accident: I was in Macy's looking for a 6 ring key wallet and ran across this cute bag. It was on clearance for $147.59, but, when I scanned the tag it showed a special price of $67?!?! Uh, yeah, I grabbed this bad boy, ha. Great summer bag!


Gorgeous!!


----------



## soonergirl

miley38 said:


> I have seen it in person and it leans more grey.



Yay! Just the answer I was hoping for!!! Thanks!


----------



## KittyKwilter

soonergirl said:


> Yay! Just the answer I was hoping for!!! Thanks!


The handles are brown, though. I did ask that question at the Brahmin website.


----------



## soonergirl

KittyKwilter said:


> The handles are brown, though. I did ask that question at the Brahmin website.



Thanks! I think I'm okay with that. I'll definitely have to see it in person but I've been on the prowl for a great grey bag, and Brahmin has always been awesome in terms of functionality. 

Thinking one of the slouchy styles in smoke and then maybe this beauty too...


----------



## alodocios

soonergirl said:


> Thanks! I think I'm okay with that. I'll definitely have to see it in person but I've been on the prowl for a great grey bag, and Brahmin has always been awesome in terms of functionality.
> 
> Thinking one of the slouchy styles in smoke and then maybe this beauty too...
> 
> View attachment 3423914


I had two brahmin's both the older black ones and sold them I wanted the one with the rose but never got it. Now you have me back on my brahmin hunt. The pics are lovely. I don't hear too much about brahmin but i think thier bags are lovely and great quality.


----------



## KittyKwilter

soonergirl said:


> Thanks! I think I'm okay with that. I'll definitely have to see it in person but I've been on the prowl for a great grey bag, and Brahmin has always been awesome in terms of functionality.
> 
> Thinking one of the slouchy styles in smoke and then maybe this beauty too...
> 
> View attachment 3423914


The Sonny is a great bag too, but I don't carry crossbodies anymore. I have shoulder problems. I just ordered the Delaney Satchel (not the larger tote pictured earlier) in Smoke. It is suede. I am really excited to see it. I know it is very expensive but I just loved it.


----------



## the_baglover

Bayou Minou said:


> Does anyone own a Michael Kors Sutton and a small Brahim Lincoln?  I'm wondering how they compare.


I had a Sutton but the saffiano leather was thin and with regular use, it lost its shape. Disappointing really.


----------



## Satcheldoll

KittyKwilter said:


> The Sonny is a great bag too, but I don't carry crossbodies anymore. I have shoulder problems. I just ordered the Delaney Satchel (not the larger tote pictured earlier) in Smoke. It is suede. I am really excited to see it. I know it is very expensive but I just loved it.


Oooh! Please post pictures when you receive it. The Delaney satchel in smoke is on my wish list.


----------



## soonergirl

After selling 40 bags, and in the process going over each microscopically, I have to say that Brahmin holds up better than any other brand I own (Coach, Rebecca Minkoff, Tory Burch). Even my laptop bag which likely had a million miles on it was in very good condition. 

That said, Brahmin styles hadn't been doing much for me lately so I'd been concentrating more on Coach. 

That's until this - that I just could not resist... IMO, the quality and details for the price cannot be beat.


----------



## Satcheldoll

soonergirl said:


> After selling 40 bags, and in the process going over each microscopically, I have to say that Brahmin holds up better than any other brand I own (Coach, Rebecca Minkoff, Tory Burch). Even my laptop bag which likely had a million miles on it was in very good condition.
> 
> That said, Brahmin styles hadn't been doing much for me lately so I'd been concentrating more on Coach.
> 
> That's until this - that I just could not resist... IMO, the quality and details for the price cannot be beat.
> 
> View attachment 3441413


Congratulations! I had the opportunity to see this IRL and it is gorgeous! I just don't need another bag in this color. 
I am eyeing the Smoke Wilmington. Have you seen that one?


----------



## soonergirl

Satcheldoll said:


> Congratulations! I had the opportunity to see this IRL and it is gorgeous! I just don't need another bag in this color.
> I am eyeing the Smoke Wilmington. Have you seen that one?



Unfortunately no, I haven't seen it. I'm very interested as well, but I only have access to department stores for Brahmin and none have it yet.


----------



## the_baglover

soonergirl said:


> After selling 40 bags, and in the process going over each microscopically, I have to say that Brahmin holds up better than any other brand I own (Coach, Rebecca Minkoff, Tory Burch). Even my laptop bag which likely had a million miles on it was in very good condition.
> 
> That said, Brahmin styles hadn't been doing much for me lately so I'd been concentrating more on Coach.
> 
> That's until this - that I just could not resist... IMO, the quality and details for the price cannot be beat.
> 
> View attachment 3441413


Wow. The bag is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## the_baglover

Has anyone seen the burgundy/Malbec colour in RL?


----------



## soonergirl

the_baglover said:


> Has anyone seen the burgundy/Malbec colour in RL?



Yes, I'd planned to buy it but when I went to the store it was more brown than I was expecting, so I'm still thinking about it. It's still a gorgeous color, especially on the tri-texture bags, and I highly recommend it. Personally I would have just preferred a little more red tint.


----------



## the_baglover

soonergirl said:


> Yes, I'd planned to buy it but when I went to the store it was more brown than I was expecting, so I'm still thinking about it. It's still a gorgeous color, especially on the tri-texture bags, and I highly recommend it. Personally I would have just preferred a little more red tint.


Thank you for replying. I'm trying to find a burgundy/dark wine bag for autumn but so far the colour is closer to brown than red in all the bags I've seen.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

klb4556 said:


> I'm not trying to be a party pooper here. I have loved Brahmin and only owned one before, but I work in a dept store where we carry and sell Brahmin and have noticed some serious quality issues here lately. Even just them coming off the truck/ shipped with damages already.
> 
> The croc/ leather peeling off the nylon in the wallets, zippers messing up/ getting stuck, unraveling threads, and the Brahmin logo plates being crooked.. just some stuff I never thought I'd see out of Brahmin. People returning some lately due to edge coat coming off and unraveling straps.
> 
> Anyone else notice anything?
> 
> Just wanted to make a post, also to say I'm having my doubts about paying retail for one, until I know their quality is more stable.


I've just started noticing this. Just returned the Sonny Dalton because of dye issues. It had been ordered for me in store, because there were issues with the one on display in store! This is after sending in another Brahmin for repairs last week after the dye starting fading  within 6 months on another lightly used bag. I'm pretty bummed as Brahmin is my absolute favorite, but no more Brahmins for me.


----------



## the_baglover

Devyn Danielle said:


> I've just started noticing this. Just returned the Sonny Dalton because of dye issues. It had been ordered for me in store, because there were issues with the one on display in store! This is after sending in another Brahmin for repairs last week after the dye starting fading  within 6 months on another lightly used bag. I'm pretty bummed as Brahmin is my absolute favorite, but no more Brahmins for me.


I'm sorry to hear that. I have 3 bags and no problems so far, though they are all the croc-embossed leather.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

the_baglover said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I have 3 bags and no problems so far, though they are all the croc-embossed leather.


I have three too. Two are croc embossed and one is the snakeskin Carlisle. I hope you don't have any issues with your bags. It sucks.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Hey all, I just discovered this thread...deep in the tpf vault. After admiring them for years, I started collecting Brahmin last year when I discovered and attended the September 2015 Tent Sale. Hooked ever since and have been to the May and September 2016 Tent along with a couple of trips to the Fairhaven outlet. It is roughly a 5 hour roundtrip for me to Fairhaven. Crazy I know. I thought I would post my recent arrivals. Wanted to get these before they were gone (discontinued styles). I have both in other colors and love using the styles. Here is the Hudson Bucket Bag in Cocoa Melbourne and Gemma Satchel in Toasted Almond. I just love Brahmin bags!


----------



## Satcheldoll

YankeeDooney said:


> Hey all, I just discovered this thread...deep in the tpf vault. After admiring them for years, I started collecting Brahmin last year when I discovered and attended the September 2015 Tent Sale. Hooked ever since and have been to the May and September 2016 Tent along with a couple of trips to the Fairhaven outlet. It is roughly a 5 hour roundtrip for me to Fairhaven. Crazy I know. I thought I would post my recent arrivals. Wanted to get these before they were gone (discontinued styles). I have both in other colors and love using the styles. Here is the Hudson Bucket Bag in Cocoa Melbourne and Gemma Satchel in Toasted Almond. I just love Brahmin bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478000


Gorgeous bags! I've never been to the Tent Sales. I'd have to plan a vacation around it. Brahmins are addicting. I haven't bought anything from this fall but do I have my eye on some.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Satcheldoll said:


> Gorgeous bags! I've never been to the Tent Sales. I'd have to plan a vacation around it. Brahmins are addicting. I haven't bought anything from this fall but do I have my eye on some.



Thanks! I have some photos from the sale. I will post tomorrow, if I get a chance. It's a good time!


----------



## Satcheldoll

I couldn't resist and ordered the Carina shoulder bag in Burlwood. It should be here next week.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Satcheldoll

Satcheldoll said:


> I couldn't resist and ordered the Carina shoulder bag in Burlwood. It should be here next week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app







My new Carina shoulder bag. The next picture is the Burlwood Schooner Satchel from last year's vault. Satchel for the work week and Carina for the weekends. Sorry pics are a little out of focus. I cracked the cover on my camera.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

Satcheldoll said:


> View attachment 3492652
> View attachment 3492653
> 
> 
> My new Carina shoulder bag. The next picture is the Burlwood Schooner Satchel from last year's vault. Satchel for the work week and Carina for the weekends. Sorry pics are a little out of focus. I cracked the cover on my camera.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Oh, you got the Schooner! I was considering that one a few times. Just could not decide, mainly because there are so many pretties to pick from. Very difficult to narrow them down. Both your bags are very pretty!


----------



## Satcheldoll

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh, you got the Schooner! I was considering that one a few times. Just could not decide, mainly because there are so many pretties to pick from. Very difficult to narrow them down. Both your bags are very pretty!


Thank you! They have the Schooner and other items at the outlets. So if you're interested you can get it at a good price. Just got off the phone with Brahmin customer service. My coworker saw my Carina and wanted one and while in was talking to the rep she told me what is available.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pandorabox

Does anyone have the alena? Would love to hear thoughts on it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

pandorabox said:


> Does anyone have the alena? Would love to hear thoughts on it.


I have an Alena. I've only carried it once. I like the built in card slots, but thought the zippered compartment needed to be at least a half inch deeper. It was a tight fit and hard to get into. I only had a makeup compact, lip gloss, mini lotion and my inhaler. If my inhaler wasn't a must have it might have been ok. At this time I don't plan on adding another. The design is gorgeous. I should probably pull it out and give it another try because I know the leather will soften.

How do you plan on using it? Are there any in a store  you can try out?

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## YankeeDooney

As promised, some pics from the *Brahmin Tent Sale - September 2016. *The bags were plentiful and gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Satcheldoll

YankeeDooney said:


> As promised, some pics from the *Brahmin Tent Sale - September 2016. *The bags were plentiful and gorgeous as usual.
> View attachment 3503296
> 
> View attachment 3503297


Nice! I want to go to one of these sales. The LaScala texture is on my wishlist list. Just haven't found the one. Brahmin hasn't done a lot of it for the last few seasons. What they did have I wasn't in the market for. I'll have to plan a trip.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## carterazo

YankeeDooney said:


> As promised, some pics from the *Brahmin Tent Sale - September 2016. *The bags were plentiful and gorgeous as usual.
> View attachment 3503296
> 
> View attachment 3503297


Great pics! Thanks for sharing. It would have been great to see all those beauties irl. [emoji106]


----------



## Bayou Minou

YankeeDooney said:


> As promised, some pics from the *Brahmin Tent Sale - September 2016. *The bags were plentiful and gorgeous as usual.
> View attachment 3503296
> 
> View attachment 3503297



Drool


----------



## Bayou Minou

Devyn Danielle said:


> I've just started noticing this. Just returned the Sonny Dalton because of dye issues. It had been ordered for me in store, because there were issues with the one on display in store! This is after sending in another Brahmin for repairs last week after the dye starting fading  within 6 months on another lightly used bag. I'm pretty bummed as Brahmin is my absolute favorite, but no more Brahmins for me.



I've noticed issues mainly with the newer colors.  I've seen photos on eBay and Poshmark of used bags that have peeling and cracks on the straps or handles.  I picked up a butter colored tote at a thrift store a few months ago.  It was peeling in several spots.  The leather under the color looks like the raw hides we give our dog.  The traditional colors, pecan, toasted almond, seem to me to be dyed whereas others appear painted or look like a peel and stick.  Especially those that have a gloss finish.


----------



## Bayou Minou

BTW...

Does anyone have a Judith.  I'm wondering how it compares to an Elisa.


----------



## Devyn Danielle

Bayou Minou said:


> I've noticed issues mainly with the newer colors.  I've seen photos on eBay and Poshmark of used bags that have peeling and cracks on the straps or handles.  I picked up a butter colored tote at a thrift store a few months ago.  It was peeling in several spots.  The leather under the color looks like the raw hides we give our dog.  The traditional colors, pecan, toasted almond, seem to me to be dyed whereas others appear painted or look like a peel and stick.  Especially those that have a gloss finish.


Yep, my purse that had the fading/ peeling dye job is a glossy blue, underneath the paint it looks white. To add insult to injury, Brahmin said they would repair my bag at no charge(bought at an outlet, so no warranty). When I received the bag, after "repairs",it looked the same as it did when I sent it in. Oh, well, lesson learned.


----------



## Anc1023

I am a big fan of Brahmin. They make beautiful bags. However, they seem to be everywhere in my circle of friends. Any suggestions for new designers in a similar price range?


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bayou Minou said:


> I've noticed issues mainly with the newer colors.  I've seen photos on eBay and Poshmark of used bags that have peeling and cracks on the straps or handles.  I picked up a butter colored tote at a thrift store a few months ago.  It was peeling in several spots.  The leather under the color looks like the raw hides we give our dog.  The traditional colors, pecan, toasted almond, seem to me to be dyed whereas others appear painted or look like a peel and stick.  Especially those that have a gloss finish.


I saw some bags at the tent, Bronze Sienna collection/color, that looked like they were painted, literally brush marks could be seen on the finish. Not good.
There was another collection, Blue Fiji that was being unloaded for $39 because "the clear top coat peels in certain areas within a short time" so the sign said.
I have seen peeling on handles after extended use (my mother's bag). I am new to Brahmin since 2015 so tough for me to discuss wear on bags still but I love do them. However, I am concerned with how they will wear over time. I had gotten color transfer on the strap of one. Decided to wipe it with a baby wipe. The top coating started to peel off. My mistake, you're not supposed to use wipes, but, it is a concern nonetheless.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Anc1023 said:


> I am a big fan of Brahmin. They make beautiful bags. However, they seem to be everywhere in my circle of friends. Any suggestions for new designers in a similar price range?


Honestly, I still think Dooney & Bourke bags are a great investment. Brahmin is my newer obsession.


----------



## Bayou Minou

I went to Dillard's yesterday to look at the Orinoco. They're marked down 30%.  I went back this morning convinced that I was going to purchase the Elisa, but left with the Laura satchel instead.  It drives me crazy.  I may end up there on Monday trading it for the Elisa.  Ugh.  Some people collect art... I collect bags.

One of these days I'm getting a China cabinet to display all of the pretty ones.


----------



## Nana61256

I happened upon this Brahmin bag on sale at Dillard's.  It is the Duxbury medium Satchel.  Also found the matching credit card wallet.  My comfort zone is black and brown bags but I have been wanting a bag with color.  This bag caught my eye both in style and color.  The color is Cherry Tree.  It leans red with pomegranate mixed in. Very pretty.  I wear a lot of blacks and grays.  I am new to Brahmin but, wow, what a nicely made bag!  Should I keep this bag?


View attachment 3674012


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3674014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened upon this Brahmin bag on sale at Dillard's.  It is the Duxbury medium Satchel.  Also found the matching credit card wallet.  My comfort zone is black and brown bags but I have been wanting a bag with color.  This bag caught my eye both in style and color.  The color is Cherry Tree.  It leans red with pomegranate mixed in. Very pretty.  I wear a lot of blacks and grays.  I am new to Brahmin but, wow, what a nicely made bag!  Should I keep this bag?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674012



Very pretty!!!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3674014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened upon this Brahmin bag on sale at Dillard's.  It is the Duxbury medium Satchel.  Also found the matching credit card wallet.  My comfort zone is black and brown bags but I have been wanting a bag with color.  This bag caught my eye both in style and color.  The color is Cherry Tree.  It leans red with pomegranate mixed in. Very pretty.  I wear a lot of blacks and grays.  I am new to Brahmin but, wow, what a nicely made bag!  Should I keep this bag?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674012


Yes! It's very pretty and the Duxbury is one of my favorite styles (I have 4 of them). Definitely keep it. It's a good starter for your collection. [emoji1]


----------



## carterazo

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3674014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened upon this Brahmin bag on sale at Dillard's.  It is the Duxbury medium Satchel.  Also found the matching credit card wallet.  My comfort zone is black and brown bags but I have been wanting a bag with color.  This bag caught my eye both in style and color.  The color is Cherry Tree.  It leans red with pomegranate mixed in. Very pretty.  I wear a lot of blacks and grays.  I am new to Brahmin but, wow, what a nicely made bag!  Should I keep this bag?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674012


Oooh, so pretty!  [emoji7] I saw it in a different color, and it is just the perfect size.
Congrats on your new beauty! [emoji253]


----------



## LeilaCreates

Anc1023 said:


> I am a big fan of Brahmin. They make beautiful bags. However, they seem to be everywhere in my circle of friends. Any suggestions for new designers in a similar price range?



I recently found new brand (to me) called Milli Millu. They have great looking leather bags manufactured in Spain with materials from Spain and Italy. They come in an array of gorgeous colors. They don't have a U.S. website, but international orders over 200 pounds (sorry, not sure of conversion rate) ship free. They are in the Brahmin price range. Since I don't own one I can't speak to the quality.

Also, Longchamp (my personal fave in this price range) is very French-chic. You DO see them quite often, but queens and the Duchess of Cambridge also carry them. They're perfect for travel and I feel like they are affordable luxury. Their leather bags are much higher priced than the serviceable nylon/leather Le Pliage, but you can't beat anything in this brand for quality/value/style. They are a family owned business. They use the same leather and tanneries as Hermes and Louis Vuitton. I used one in high school/college as my school bag. Now I use the Le Pliage Expandable Travel Bag (in black nylon) as my personal item when flying. It's lightweight and can hold my neck pillow, 3-1-1 bag, make up bag, a small leather crossbody, passport/card wallet, snacks, water bottle, IPad Pro, cords and chargers, and other inflight essentials (while still meeting United's size guidelines for personal items!). I think that bag only retailed for around $250. It folds down to the size of a largish sized book when I'm not using it. PLUS their bags come in many colors and patterns! Highly recommend!!

I first started my 'grown-up' handbag collection with Brahmins before branching out to the more high end designers. Brahmins used to be really well made, but I feel like the quality isn't what it used to be. Like you, I am now seeing Brahmin bags everywhere, though not quite as often as MK. I have bags in both brands that have stood the test of time, and I still love wearing them, but they really are EVERYWHERE.


----------



## soonergirl

LeilaCreates said:


> I first started my 'grown-up' handbag collection with Brahmins before branching out to the more high end designers. Brahmins used to be really well made, but I feel like the quality isn't what it used to be. Like you, I am now seeing Brahmin bags everywhere, though not quite as often as MK. I have bags in both brands that have stood the test of time, and I still love wearing them, but they really are EVERYWHERE.



While I do feel the quality of Brahmin has gone down slightly, I still think they're towards the top of contemporary designers. I mainly own Brahmin, Rebecca Minkoff, Coach (leather only) and Tory Burch and it never fails - every time I purge and sale my bags, the Brahmins are in the best condition. As far as being common, that must depend on your area. I still feel like they're fairly rare around here. MK, Coach signature fabric, and LV mono are everywhere.



Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3674014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened upon this Brahmin bag on sale at Dillard's.  It is the Duxbury medium Satchel.  Also found the matching credit card wallet.  My comfort zone is black and brown bags but I have been wanting a bag with color.  This bag caught my eye both in style and color.  The color is Cherry Tree.  It leans red with pomegranate mixed in. Very pretty.  I wear a lot of blacks and grays.  I am new to Brahmin but, wow, what a nicely made bag!  Should I keep this bag?



I vote keep!!! As long as you're comfortable branching out of your color comfort zone, this is a great bag to do it with. The Duxbury is an awesome size and the Cherry Tree color is so pretty. It sounds like it will go with a lot of your wardrobe.

I just bought this cute Carrie with a Cherry Tree stripe.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3674014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened upon this Brahmin bag on sale at Dillard's.  It is the Duxbury medium Satchel.  Also found the matching credit card wallet.  My comfort zone is black and brown bags but I have been wanting a bag with color.  This bag caught my eye both in style and color.  The color is Cherry Tree.  It leans red with pomegranate mixed in. Very pretty.  I wear a lot of blacks and grays.  I am new to Brahmin but, wow, what a nicely made bag!  Should I keep this bag?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674012



My first time posting in this thread, but wow, it is stunning! I hope you decided to keep it, it's lovely


----------



## Nana61256

Thanks for the feedback!  I have decided to keep the Brahmin Medium Duxbury in Cherry Tree.  The size, quality and color just make me happy!  After starting to wear the bag, I have received compliments already.  It is an easy bag to carry.  Not heavy.  Easy access.  And, I just love it that it is different - I am not going to see someone around the corner with the same bag.  Funny thing, tonight after work I stopped in Dillard's.  They are having a big sale.  The Brahmin sale table was wiped out!   A couple women came up to me and said "Oh, you bought that bag!"  Another woman said she saw it a few days ago and had come back hoping it was still available.  That comment also totally validated my decision to keep the bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Nana61256 said:


> Thanks for the feedback!  I have decided to keep the Brahmin Medium Duxbury in Cherry Tree.  The size, quality and color just make me happy!  After starting to wear the bag, I have received compliments already.  It is an easy bag to carry.  Not heavy.  Easy access.  And, I just love it that it is different - I am not going to see someone around the corner with the same bag.  Funny thing, tonight after work I stopped in Dillard's.  They are having a big sale.  The Brahmin sale table was wiped out!   A couple women came up to me and said "Oh, you bought that bag!"  Another woman said she saw it a few days ago and had come back hoping it was still available.  That comment also totally validated my decision to keep the bag!



This is a great bag! 
Saw it today but too small for me. 
BTW, Dillards has take an additional sales the last week of most months [emoji6]


----------



## Satcheldoll

Nana61256 said:


> Thanks for the feedback!  I have decided to keep the Brahmin Medium Duxbury in Cherry Tree.  The size, quality and color just make me happy!  After starting to wear the bag, I have received compliments already.  It is an easy bag to carry.  Not heavy.  Easy access.  And, I just love it that it is different - I am not going to see someone around the corner with the same bag.  Funny thing, tonight after work I stopped in Dillard's.  They are having a big sale.  The Brahmin sale table was wiped out!   A couple women came up to me and said "Oh, you bought that bag!"  Another woman said she saw it a few days ago and had come back hoping it was still available.  That comment also totally validated my decision to keep the bag!


Glad you got it when you did. Brahmins are always some of the first ones to get wiped out. [emoji4]


----------



## Nana61256

I found this Brahmin Mini Duxbury Cross Body at Macy's.  Silk color.  It was odd to find it at Macy's as they don't sell Brahmin in the store, but do online.  So, this bag was obviously an in-store return.  Anyway, 30% off and another 30% off with Macy's Friends & Family sale going on right now.  It is a sweet bag!   Now, just need to find a matching small wallet.


----------



## Murphy47

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3680715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this Brahmin Mini Duxbury Cross Body at Macy's.  Silk color.  It was odd to find it at Macy's as they don't sell Brahmin in the store, but do online.  So, this bag was obviously an in-store return.  Anyway, 30% off and another 30% off with Macy's Friends & Family sale going on right now.  It is a sweet bag!   Now, just need to find a matching small wallet.



Looks pretty!
All the Macy's interior area sell Brahmin in store. Very popular here.


----------



## mteat2987

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3680715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this Brahmin Mini Duxbury Cross Body at Macy's.  Silk color.  It was odd to find it at Macy's as they don't sell Brahmin in the store, but do online.  So, this bag was obviously an in-store return.  Anyway, 30% off and another 30% off with Macy's Friends & Family sale going on right now.  It is a sweet bag!   Now, just need to find a matching small wallet.



My Macy's sells Brahmin in store. Maybe it's new or only in certain areas? I'm in Dallas, TX.


----------



## mteat2987

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3680715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this Brahmin Mini Duxbury Cross Body at Macy's.  Silk color.  It was odd to find it at Macy's as they don't sell Brahmin in the store, but do online.  So, this bag was obviously an in-store return.  Anyway, 30% off and another 30% off with Macy's Friends & Family sale going on right now.  It is a sweet bag!   Now, just need to find a matching small wallet.



Beautiful bag!!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Nana61256

Found this beauty (the Brahmin Annabelle Satchel) in a local designer consignment boutique.  It is like brand new with the plastic still on the medallion.  The bag outside and inside is pristine.  Got it for $100!  Had to have her.  I work in the legal profession and this bag gives me the professional look I want.  But, I can still dress her casual with bag charms for fun.  The Annabelle is a tad bigger than I usually carry but I will adapt!    I also got lucky and found the matching wallet at Dillard's.  I was surprised as this is an older model bag and wallet with the brassy gold hardware not the shiny gold.  Love this matching set!


----------



## Murphy47

Great deal! She's beautiful!!


----------



## YankeeDooney

soonergirl said:


> While I do feel the quality of Brahmin has gone down slightly, I still think they're towards the top of contemporary designers. I mainly own Brahmin, Rebecca Minkoff, Coach (leather only) and Tory Burch and it never fails - every time I purge and sale my bags, the Brahmins are in the best condition. As far as being common, that must depend on your area. I still feel like they're fairly rare around here. MK, Coach signature fabric, and LV mono are everywhere.



I agree about it depending on where you live. It's my understanding that Brahmin is very popular in the south. In CT, I rarely see Brahmin bags. With regards to the LV mono, MK and Coach Sig Fab....I see them coming and going....everywhere.


----------



## Nana61256

YankeeDooney said:


> I agree about it depending on where you live. It's my understanding that Brahmin is very popular in the south. In CT, I rarely see Brahmin bags. With regards to the LV mono, MK and Coach Sig Fab....I see them coming and going....everywhere.


Brahmin is a quality but underrated designer handbag and that I suppose is why I am drawn to it.  Not only is the price point agreeable but you don't see everyone and their mother carry it.  A win win.


----------



## Murphy47

Nana61256 said:


> Brahmin is a quality but underrated designer handbag and that I suppose is why I am drawn to it.  Not only is the price point agreeable but you don't see everyone and their mother carry it.  A win win.



That IS the brand my mother carries. [emoji6]


----------



## Nana61256

Murphy47 said:


> That IS the brand my mother carries. [emoji6]


LOL!


----------



## YankeeDooney

Murphy47 said:


> That IS the brand my mother carries. [emoji6]



Hilarious!!!!!![emoji23] WELL , she has good taste and is in good company.


----------



## Murphy47

YankeeDooney said:


> Hilarious!!!!!![emoji23] WELL , she has good taste and is in good company.



Thanks. 
She is currently upset because she wants a new bag, but only one style has long rolled handles and it is E/W but she won't look at anything else.


----------



## carterazo

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3691355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this beauty (the Brahmin Annabelle Satchel) in a local designer consignment boutique.  It is like brand new with the plastic still on the medallion.  The bag outside and inside is pristine.  Got it for $100!  Had to have her.  I work in the legal profession and this bag gives me the professional look I want.  But, I can still dress her casual with bag charms for fun.  The Annabelle is a tad bigger than I usually carry but I will adapt!    I also got lucky and found the matching wallet at Dillard's.  I was surprised as this is an older model bag and wallet with the brassy gold hardware not the shiny gold.  Love this matching set!


This is a stunner! Congratulations!


----------



## Nana61256

Has any Brahmin lover out there bought the Skyler wallet?  I found a black croco embossed one on sale at Dillard's.  Matches my handbag perfectly!  I feel lucky finding it because the Skyler, particularly the black one, appears to be discontinued on the Brahmin website and not many to be had on eBay and are selling for more than I paid.  At first, though, I thought the Skyler might be too big for everyday use, but it is growing on me as I love all the organization.  I also love the scrumptious gold leather interior, the pull out wristlet strap, and a place for a pen.  When I don't want to carry my bag running into the store or a night out I love how I can slide my phone in the Skyler (and I have the big iPhone 6s Plus).  My fat car key fob also fits nicely in the left side zip pocket that has a gusseted end for larger items.  It zips up easily and feels very secure.  It is a nice looking clutch or wristlet.  There are a couple cons, though (for me).  The access to the Skyler seems a tad awkward for everyday use (again, the wallet is big - think standing in line at Dunkin Donuts to pay for your coffee & whipping this big wallet out).  Also, it does not conveniently carry coins.  So, I have been using a separate coin pouch for coins.  Based on these cons, though, I kinda consider returning it.  But, the pros definitely outweigh the cons.  So, I really want to keep it.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Murphy47

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3698615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has any Brahmin lover out there bought the Skyler wallet?  I found a black croco embossed one on sale at Dillard's.  Matches my handbag perfectly!  I feel lucky finding it because the Skyler, particularly the black one, appears to be discontinued on the Brahmin website and not many to be had on eBay and are selling for more than I paid.  At first, though, I thought the Skyler might be too big for everyday use, but it is growing on me as I love all the organization.  I also love the scrumptious gold leather interior, the pull out wristlet strap, and a place for a pen.  When I don't want to carry my bag running into the store or a night out I love how I can slide my phone in the Skyler (and I have the big iPhone 6s Plus).  My fat car key fob also fits nicely in the left side zip pocket that has a gusseted end for larger items.  It zips up easily and feels very secure.  It is a nice looking clutch or wristlet.  There are a couple cons, though (for me).  The access to the Skyler seems a tad awkward for everyday use (again, the wallet is big - think standing in line at Dunkin Donuts to pay for your coffee & whipping this big wallet out).  Also, it does not conveniently carry coins.  So, I have been using a separate coin pouch for coins.  Based on these cons, though, I kinda consider returning it.  But, the pros definitely outweigh the cons.  So, I really want to keep it.  Any thoughts?



I would keep it!
Sounds like you have found several uses for it already!
Change may be a small issue, but how much change do you really carry these days? I maybe have 40 cents in mine.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3691355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this beauty (the Brahmin Annabelle Satchel) in a local designer consignment boutique.  It is like brand new with the plastic still on the medallion.  The bag outside and inside is pristine.  Got it for $100!  Had to have her.  I work in the legal profession and this bag gives me the professional look I want.  But, I can still dress her casual with bag charms for fun.  The Annabelle is a tad bigger than I usually carry but I will adapt!    I also got lucky and found the matching wallet at Dillard's.  I was surprised as this is an older model bag and wallet with the brassy gold hardware not the shiny gold.  Love this matching set!



Love this bag! I agree it really is professional looking. I grabbed the black Tuscan with pecan trim and a toasted almond. Love them both! Congrats on getting a great deal!


----------



## Nana61256

Murphy47 said:


> I would keep it!
> Sounds like you have found several uses for it already!
> Change may be a small issue, but how much change do you really carry these days? I maybe have 40 cents in mine.


Thanks for the feedback!   You are exactly right - how much change do we really carry around?  Keeping it!


----------



## carterazo

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3698615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has any Brahmin lover out there bought the Skyler wallet?  I found a black croco embossed one on sale at Dillard's.  Matches my handbag perfectly!  I feel lucky finding it because the Skyler, particularly the black one, appears to be discontinued on the Brahmin website and not many to be had on eBay and are selling for more than I paid.  At first, though, I thought the Skyler might be too big for everyday use, but it is growing on me as I love all the organization.  I also love the scrumptious gold leather interior, the pull out wristlet strap, and a place for a pen.  When I don't want to carry my bag running into the store or a night out I love how I can slide my phone in the Skyler (and I have the big iPhone 6s Plus).  My fat car key fob also fits nicely in the left side zip pocket that has a gusseted end for larger items.  It zips up easily and feels very secure.  It is a nice looking clutch or wristlet.  There are a couple cons, though (for me).  The access to the Skyler seems a tad awkward for everyday use (again, the wallet is big - think standing in line at Dunkin Donuts to pay for your coffee & whipping this big wallet out).  Also, it does not conveniently carry coins.  So, I have been using a separate coin pouch for coins.  Based on these cons, though, I kinda consider returning it.  But, the pros definitely outweigh the cons.  So, I really want to keep it.  Any thoughts?


Looks great!  Can you post a pic of the front?


----------



## Nana61256

carterazo said:


> Looks great!  Can you post a pic of the front?


Thanks!   Here is a pic of the wallet with my bag.


----------



## carterazo

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3698972
> 
> Thanks!   Here is a pic of the wallet with my bag.


Gorgeous,  thanks!


----------



## BarbaraKE

Love, love, love Brahmin (satchel styles). I just wish more of them had more organization inside like center zip pockets. Just got my second one today. I'll try to post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Are we ready for the *Brahmin Tent Sale May 2017!* Here are some pics from inside the tent in Fairhaven, MA.


----------



## YankeeDooney

#tentsalefinds 
I made the trek again to Fairhaven, MA on Friday. As usual, they had some lovely items. A good deal, if you buy three bags, get an additional 10% off, buy six and get an additional 25% off. My mother and I combined our purchase to get the additional 25% off. Here's what I found at this year's *Brahmin Tent Sale*: Vivian Satchel Fossil Tri-texture, Duxbury Satchel Blue Copa Cabana, and the Small Lincoln Satchel Toasted Almond. I love them all! Naturally I am regretting leaving a couple behind. If you have not had a chance to go, and you love Brahmin's, you really must try at least once, or twice, or three times, or...well you get the idea.


----------



## BarbaraKE

Ooh, gorgeous bags. Unfortunately, I live 500 miles away but I'm there in spirit.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

YankeeDooney said:


> #tentsalefinds
> I made the trek again to Fairhaven, MA on Friday. As usual, they had some lovely items. A good deal, if you buy three bags, get an additional 10% off, buy six and get an additional 25% off. My mother and I combined our purchase to get the additional 25% off. Here's what I found at this year's *Brahmin Tent Sale*: Vivian Satchel Fossil Tri-texture, Duxbury Satchel Blue Copa Cabana, and the Small Lincoln Satchel Toasted Almond. I love them all! Naturally I am regretting leaving a couple behind. If you have not had a chance to go, and you love Brahmin's, you really must try at least once, or twice, or three times, or...well you get the idea.
> View attachment 3705417


Thanks for the pictures from inside the tent sale.  I love your choices and seeing all those beautiful handbags makes me want to buy some more.  My will power isn't very strong when it comes to beautiful handbags.  Enjoy all your new treasures.


----------



## Nana61256

YankeeDooney said:


> #tentsalefinds
> I made the trek again to Fairhaven, MA on Friday. As usual, they had some lovely items. A good deal, if you buy three bags, get an additional 10% off, buy six and get an additional 25% off. My mother and I combined our purchase to get the additional 25% off. Here's what I found at this year's *Brahmin Tent Sale*: Vivian Satchel Fossil Tri-texture, Duxbury Satchel Blue Copa Cabana, and the Small Lincoln Satchel Toasted Almond. I love them all! Naturally I am regretting leaving a couple behind. If you have not had a chance to go, and you love Brahmin's, you really must try at least once, or twice, or three times, or...well you get the idea.
> View attachment 3705417


Thanks so much for sharing!  Love your new bags!   I don't live near to go to the tent sale, but I am contemplating a trip in the fall (I understand there is another tent sale in the fall) to enjoy the leaves and get a new Brahmin or two!


----------



## Nana61256

carterazo said:


> Gorgeous,  thanks!


I just noticed your bag slapping emoticons....adorable!  Made me smile.


----------



## CyreneQ

I love Brahmin. I just got my mom a Brahmin. They seem heavy duty. I've put mine to trials and it still hasn't gave in.


----------



## YankeeDooney

YankeeDooney said:


> #tentsalefinds
> I made the trek again to Fairhaven, MA on Friday. As usual, they had some lovely items. A good deal, if you buy three bags, get an additional 10% off, buy six and get an additional 25% off. My mother and I combined our purchase to get the additional 25% off. Here's what I found at this year's *Brahmin Tent Sale*: Vivian Satchel Fossil Tri-texture, Duxbury Satchel Blue Copa Cabana, and the Small Lincoln Satchel Toasted Almond. I love them all! Naturally I am regretting leaving a couple behind. If you have not had a chance to go, and you love Brahmin's, you really must try at least once, or twice, or three times, or...well you get the idea.
> View attachment 3705417


Here are my mother's finds at the tent. Gracie Linen Melbourne, Vivian Surf Satchel, Blue Copa Cabana Duxbury Satchel. She did enjoy herself and she is definitely a Brahmin girl. It was a nice day out for the two of us.


----------



## YankeeDooney

CyreneQ said:


> I love Brahmin. I just got my mom a Brahmin. They seem heavy duty. I've put mine to trials and it still hasn't gave in.


Hey Cyrene! Just looked at your instagram video. Instagram @bagsbycyreneq Beautiful work! Such a great solution to those that have unsightly stains on their bags as well. Of course, it's a great idea to spice up the look of a bag.


----------



## Nana61256

Thoughts on the Sea Glass color?


----------



## YankeeDooney

It's pretty! It's like a hint of mint. I like the tri-texture bags with this color too!


----------



## BarbaraKE

I love the Sea Glass color. It works as a neutral but it's not. And it's not flashy but it's still different.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Nana61256 said:


> Thoughts on the Sea Glass color?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3709832


I have an older sea glass Brahmin,  also in the Melbourne croco.  Mine is a light aqua,  quite a bit brighter than the color I'm seeing in the picture you posted.  (Of course that could be lighting or my monitor).   I'm wondering if the newer sea glass is the same color as the older sea glass.  My older one would never be considered a neutral and it has no grey or beige undertones.
I love the color of my sea glass Melbourne Duxbury.


----------



## BarbaraKE

What I love about Brahmin bags is that they are distinctive and I don't see them all over the place. Granted, I haven't been looking long but I don't think I've seen another one at all (Upstate South Carolina).

I just bought the Elisa satchel in deep burgundy along with its matching wallet. It's a bit bigger than what I'm used to but I think it will be perfect when the weather turns cooler.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BarbaraKE said:


> What I love about Brahmin bags is that they are distinctive and I don't see them all over the place. Granted, I haven't been looking long but I don't think I've seen another one at all (Upstate South Carolina).
> 
> I just bought the Elisa satchel in deep burgundy along with its matching wallet. It's a bit bigger than what I'm used to but I think it will be perfect when the weather turns cooler.


Enjoy your new handbag.  As soon as Sept rolls around you will be reaching for the burgundy.   I've been looking for a Brahmin in burgundy or wine for quite a while.  I hope they bring that color back.
Is your new Elisa in the croco Melbourne pattern or another leather?


----------



## YankeeDooney

I just found this little lovely on the Last Act table at Macy's! Another right place at the right time score. It's the Priscilla Pink Ellora Satchel. I have been very curious about this style. It seems roomy inside. Glad I am able to "try" a style at a reasonable price point.


----------



## BarbaraKE

lavenderjunkie said:


> Enjoy your new handbag.  As soon as Sept rolls around you will be reaching for the burgundy.   I've been looking for a Brahmin in burgundy or wine for quite a while.  I hope they bring that color back.
> Is your new Elisa in the croco Melbourne pattern or another leather?


Here's a picture of it (if it works)...


----------



## YankeeDooney

BarbaraKE said:


> Here's a picture of it (if it works)...
> 
> View attachment 3734459



That bag is gorgeous! Love the color!


----------



## BarbaraKE

YankeeDooney said:


> I just found this little lovely on the Last Act table at Macy's! Another right place at the right time score. It's the Priscilla Pink Ellora Satchel. I have been very curious about this style. It seems roomy inside. Glad I am able to "try" a style at a reasonable price point.
> View attachment 3734428



That's a beautiful bag. Let us know how the size works for you. It looks too small for me but I haven't seen one in person.


----------



## Shoesandbagsgal

I actually really like Brahmin bags.  They're beautiful.  I was out yesterday and saw a huge section of Brahmin bags.  I was surprised at how
very, very pretty they are.  Stunning.  What I like about them is that there is something for everyone.  They are not stuck in one particular style.


----------



## KaseyJ

Hey new friends. This is my first time posting here so it's nice to meet you all. Ok first of all, I'm a LV girl. With that said, I now have 2 Brahmins I'm wanting to sell and I have no idea what style they are. Please help me. Xoxoxo


----------



## Barefootgirl

oh my goodness, I just saw a Denim Delaney satchel and it caught my breath.

Hello, my name is Barefootgirl and I am a handbag addict


----------



## Satcheldoll

KaseyJ said:


> Hey new friends. This is my first time posting here so it's nice to meet you all. Ok first of all, I'm a LV girl. With that said, I now have 2 Brahmins I'm wanting to sell and I have no idea what style they are. Please help me. Xoxoxo


Welcome! Sorry, I can't help you identify the bag. I've seen it before but I'm just not familiar with older Brahmins.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Barefootgirl said:


> oh my goodness, I just saw a Denim Delaney satchel and it caught my breath.
> 
> Hello, my name is Barefootgirl and I am a handbag addict


LOL. I don't think any of us would be in this forum if we weren't addicts. I'm trying to curb my addiction. [emoji28]


----------



## Bayou Minou

Good heavens, where have my email notifications been!?!?!?  You all have been posting without me!


----------



## Bayou Minou

Nana61256 said:


> View attachment 3674014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened upon this Brahmin bag on sale at Dillard's.  It is the Duxbury medium Satchel.  Also found the matching credit card wallet.  My comfort zone is black and brown bags but I have been wanting a bag with color.  This bag caught my eye both in style and color.  The color is Cherry Tree.  It leans red with pomegranate mixed in. Very pretty.  I wear a lot of blacks and grays.  I am new to Brahmin but, wow, what a nicely made bag!  Should I keep this bag?
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674012



I hope you kept it!  It's a beautiful color and will look great with blacks and grays.


----------



## Bayou Minou

LeilaCreates said:


> I recently found new brand (to me) called Milli Millu. They have great looking leather bags manufactured in Spain with materials from Spain and Italy. They come in an array of gorgeous colors. They don't have a U.S. website, but international orders over 200 pounds (sorry, not sure of conversion rate) ship free. They are in the Brahmin price range. Since I don't own one I can't speak to the quality.
> 
> Also, Longchamp (my personal fave in this price range) is very French-chic. You DO see them quite often, but queens and the Duchess of Cambridge also carry them. They're perfect for travel and I feel like they are affordable luxury. Their leather bags are much higher priced than the serviceable nylon/leather Le Pliage, but you can't beat anything in this brand for quality/value/style. They are a family owned business. They use the same leather and tanneries as Hermes and Louis Vuitton. I used one in high school/college as my school bag. Now I use the Le Pliage Expandable Travel Bag (in black nylon) as my personal item when flying. It's lightweight and can hold my neck pillow, 3-1-1 bag, make up bag, a small leather crossbody, passport/card wallet, snacks, water bottle, IPad Pro, cords and chargers, and other inflight essentials (while still meeting United's size guidelines for personal items!). I think that bag only retailed for around $250. It folds down to the size of a largish sized book when I'm not using it. PLUS their bags come in many colors and patterns! Highly recommend!!
> 
> I first started my 'grown-up' handbag collection with Brahmins before branching out to the more high end designers.* Brahmins used to be really well made, but I feel like the quality isn't what it used to be. Like you, I am now seeing Brahmin bags everywhere, though not quite as often as MK.* I have bags in both brands that have stood the test of time, and I still love wearing them, but they really are EVERYWHERE.



It's funny to me, even though I like some MK bags, I cringe when I see so many around.  Yet, when I see someone with a Brahmin, I feel like my dog on a walk, "ooh, she has a Brahmin!  Sniff, sniff, sniff."


----------



## carterazo

Bayou Minou said:


> It's funny to me, even though I like some MK bags, I cringe when I see so many around.  Yet, when I see someone with a Brahmin, I feel like my dog on a walk, "ooh, she has a Brahmin!  Sniff, sniff, sniff."


Sounds a bit like me too.
[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji5]


----------



## lavenderjunkie

BarbaraKE said:


> Here's a picture of it (if it works)...
> 
> View attachment 3734459


Enjoy your new handbag.   Love the color and the croco pattern.


----------



## BarbaraKE

Bayou Minou said:


> It's funny to me, even though I like some MK bags, I cringe when I see so many around.  Yet, when I see someone with a Brahmin, I feel like my dog on a walk, "ooh, she has a Brahmin!  Sniff, sniff, sniff."





carterazo said:


> Sounds a bit like me too.
> [emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji5]



I saw my first Brahmin out in public today!! I made a point of complimenting the owner (it truly was a beautiful bag) and she said she had received as a gift from her daughter at Christmas. I could tell that I really made her day.


----------



## Bayou Minou

There is something I've been wanting to mention and discuss but wasn't sure of the proper place and time.

There is a seller on eBay who has been listing Brahmin bags, NWT for as much as $1,500.  Good for her if she sells them at that price.  However, what's to keep Brahmin from thinking that if she can sell one for that much money, then why couldn't the company do the same?

I guess this time next year, she will have this one listed for $2,500?


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bayou Minou said:


> There is something I've been wanting to mention and discuss but wasn't sure of the proper place and time.
> 
> There is a seller on eBay who has been listing Brahmin bags, NWT for as much as $1,500.  Good for her if she sells them at that price.  However, what's to keep Brahmin from thinking that if she can sell one for that much money, then why couldn't the company do the same?
> 
> I guess this time next year, she will have this one listed for $2,500?


I've noticed the seller too. I've also noticed that the bags are still listed. I think only those uneducated about the brand would spend that much especially when there are so many other avenues to purchase Brahmin bags for way cheaper than these ridiculously inflated prices. Hopefully they would come to the forum or a facebook group to get educated before actually purchasing.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Also, on a lot of her posts she doesn't have pictures of the actually bag. She's using Brahmin's photos from their website and catalog. Not cool at all.


----------



## donutsprinkles

I fell in love with this adorable bag. It's the Brahmin Gabriella Melbourne satchel in Andesite. I love reptile embossed designs but never liked anything from Brahmin _*until this one--it weakened me and it is my first.*_ I added a pom pom because everything is cuter when fluffy. I like the promo photo of the model with this bag and a pair of denim jeans with navy blazer. Very casual cool.

The top handle is bent though, from shipping. I'm trying to make it smooth again by rolling a big towel up in the empty space to "round" it out again. The interior of the bag is a very, very soft microsuede type of material (I think faux?). It has cushion under the microsuede lining so it feels like the inside of the bag is a bunch of tiny pillows! Very cute.

Does Brahmin typically get included in department store promo sales? I feel like it's never on sale...I paid FP because I was afraid the pretty color would go out of stock first...

Brahmin Gabriella Melbourne satchel in Andesite


----------



## Satcheldoll

donutsprinkles said:


> I fell in love with this adorable bag. It's the Brahmin Gabriella Melbourne satchel in Andesite. I love reptile embossed designs but never liked anything from Brahmin _*until this one--it weakened me and it is my first.*_ I added a pom pom because everything is cuter when fluffy. I like the promo photo of the model with this bag and a pair of denim jeans with navy blazer. Very casual cool.
> 
> The top handle is bent though, from shipping. I'm trying to make it smooth again by rolling a big towel up in the empty space to "round" it out again. The interior of the bag is a very, very soft microsuede type of material (I think faux?). It has cushion under the microsuede lining so it feels like the inside of the bag is a bunch of tiny pillows! Very cute.
> 
> Does Brahmin typically get included in department store promo sales? I feel like it's never on sale...I paid FP because I was afraid the pretty color would go out of stock first...
> 
> Brahmin Gabriella Melbourne satchel in Andesite
> 
> View attachment 3819257


Very pretty! Brahmin does go on sale in the department stores. So, if you can be patient you can save some money. From which store did get this one?


----------



## donutsprinkles

Satcheldoll said:


> Very pretty! Brahmin does go on sale in the department stores. So, if you can be patient you can save some money. From which store did get this one?


Awww, I got it from Dilliard's. I did a quick net search and I found a few other shops with this color, but no sales as of yet...


----------



## Satcheldoll

donutsprinkles said:


> Awww, I got it from Dilliard's. I did a quick net search and I found a few other shops with this color, but no sales as of yet...


They go on sale when the new stuff comes out. At Dillard's you can get them 30% off, 40% off and when they do their end of the month sale you can get an extra 30 or 40% off the already reduced price.


----------



## BarbaraKE

Oh, that is gorgeous!! Don't worry about it going on sale. Invariably it seems that the color you love is sold out and doesn't make it to the sale. And that is a beautiful color. I bet it wouldn't have made it to the sale.


----------



## Jessica52910

After a series of buying & returning different brand purses, I just got my first Brahmin! It's so soft & pretty! It's a Wilmington Delaney Satchel ordered from Brahmins website.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Jessica52910 said:


> After a series of buying & returning different brand purses, I just got my first Brahmin! It's so soft & pretty! It's a Wilmington Delaney Satchel ordered from Brahmins website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864637


Congratulations and welcome to the club! I've looked at the Delaney Satchel for a while but never took the plunge. Enjoy carrying her. [emoji3]


----------



## carterazo

Jessica52910 said:


> After a series of buying & returning different brand purses, I just got my first Brahmin! It's so soft & pretty! It's a Wilmington Delaney Satchel ordered from Brahmins website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3864637


Congrats! You got a beauty!

I love Brahmin's smooth/plain leather. It's is very good quality. I wish they made more bags in this leather.


----------



## lenie

carterazo said:


> Congrats! You got a beauty!
> 
> I love Brahmin's smooth/plain leather. It's is very good quality. I wish they made more bags in this leather.



I love their South Coast collection. The leather is incredible!


----------



## Jessica52910

❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Satcheldoll

Jessica52910 said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867240


Do you think the Delaney Satchel is a medium size bag?


----------



## Jessica52910

Satcheldoll said:


> Do you think the Delaney Satchel is a medium size bag?


It's a lot roomier than I expected.  My youngest is about a year and a half, so on top of all of the things I carry for me, I have a couple diapers and a thin pack of wipes.  Even with all of that, it still has room & isn't stuffed at all.  I'd say it's medium for sure.  I had debated getting the Delaney Tote, but I'm glad I didn't. The Satchel is plenty big for me.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Jessica52910 said:


> It's a lot roomier than I expected.  My youngest is about a year and a half, so on top of all of the things I carry for me, I have a couple diapers and a thin pack of wipes.  Even with all of that, it still has room & isn't stuffed at all.  I'd say it's medium for sure.  I had debated getting the Delaney Tote, but I'm glad I didn't. The Satchel is plenty big for me.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Did anyone get any Brahmin bags on Black Friday discount? I know someone mentioned here they do go on sale, but I've yet to witness that at any of my department stores on a regular. Coach and Kate Spade are more likely to include more styles in sales than Brahmin at Macy's or Dillard's, for example. 

I want to pick up a Gabriella in a different color and I've been religiously stalking all potential sites but have come up empty handed...


----------



## Satcheldoll

donutsprinkles said:


> Did anyone get any Brahmin bags on Black Friday discount? I know someone mentioned here they do go on sale, but I've yet to witness that at any of my department stores on a regular. Coach and Kate Spade are more likely to include more styles in sales than Brahmin at Macy's or Dillard's, for example.
> 
> I want to pick up a Gabriella in a different color and I've been religiously stalking all potential sites but have come up empty handed...


Brahmin doesn't have sales on their website but they do have sales in store. They're Black Friday sale was 30% until 12 pm and then after it was 20% off. I did a presale since I don't live near a boutique or outlet. A lot of people are able to get Brahmin at their department stores. Dillard's had an additional 50% already marked down items. Do you look  exclusively online? Most department stores like Dillard's, Macy's and Lord & Taylor will exclude Brahmin online but most of the time you can get them on sale in store.

Have you signed up to receive emails or the catalogs from Brahmin? They will notify you that way of the Black Friday but as for other sales or marked down merchandise in their boutiques you have to depend on a sales associate. For instance they had a sale in boutiques for 25% off in Sepember that wasn't advertised. They also do the Breast Cancer Awareness promotion the month of October where if you donate $5 you get 20 or 25% offan item. The catalogs will also include a code for $50 off a purchase of $250 or more if you're not looking for an extreme discount.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Satcheldoll said:


> Brahmin doesn't have sales on their website but they do have sales in store. They're Black Friday sale was 30% until 12 pm and then after it was 20% off. I did a presale since I don't live near a boutique or outlet. A lot of people are able to get Brahmin at their department stores. Dillard's had an additional 50% already marked down items. Do you look  exclusively online? Most department stores like Dillard's, Macy's and Lord & Taylor will exclude Brahmin online but most of the time you can get them on sale in store.
> 
> Have you signed up to receive emails or the catalogs from Brahmin? They will notify you that way of the Black Friday but as for other sales or marked down merchandise in their boutiques you have to depend on a sales associate. For instance they had a sale in boutiques for 25% off in Sepember that wasn't advertised. They also do the Breast Cancer Awareness promotion the month of October where if you donate $5 you get 20 or 25% offan item. The catalogs will also include a code for $50 off a purchase of $250 or more if you're not looking for an extreme discount.


I don't have any Brahmin boutiques where I live--I didn't even know they had those! (I checked their website but I'm nowhere near them anyhoo). I didn't know I could do pre-sale over the phone, either. I'll sign up for their mailing list and hopefully they'll have something for December.  Macy's had some Brahmin in a sale back in October, but none of them were designs I wanted. I don't think I can sign up for their catalogue online, but I'll try...thanks for the tips!


----------



## Satcheldoll

donutsprinkles said:


> I don't have any Brahmin boutiques where I live--I didn't even know they had those! (I checked their website but I'm nowhere near them anyhoo). I didn't know I could do pre-sale over the phone, either. I'll sign up for their mailing list and hopefully they'll have something for December.  Macy's had some Brahmin in a sale back in October, but none of them were designs I wanted. I don't think I can sign up for their catalogue online, but I'll try...thanks for the tips!


You can sign up for the catalogs. It's at the bottom of their website on the home page. I used to buy from the Dallas boutique but switched to the Newport boutique. They also have outlet stores. The outlets carry the past seasons items. You can call the boutique or outlet and ask if they have a specific bag style or color and they will email you pics of it. My sales associate emailed me about the Black Friday sale and told me to let her know what I wanted and she would put it aside and put the order through on that day. Also when they have these sales if they don't have it in their boutique or you want something you see on the website they can order it for you.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Satcheldoll said:


> You can sign up for the catalogs. It's at the bottom of their website on the home page. I used to buy from the Dallas boutique but switched to the Newport boutique. They also have outlet stores. The outlets carry the past seasons items. You can call the boutique or outlet and ask if they have a specific bag style or color and they will email you pics of it. My sales associate emailed me about the Black Friday sale and told me to let her know what I wanted and she would put it aside and put the order through on that day. Also when they have these sales if they don't have it in their boutique or you want something you see on the website they can order it for you.
> 
> Which outlet is the best to call?   I do not live in an area where they have any Brahmin outlets.  Do they charge for shipping?   What are their usual percent off sales?   Sorry for all the questions.  I really like Brahmin bags.  So unique.


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Which outlet is the best to call? I do not live in an area where they have any Brahmin outlets. Do they charge for shipping? What are their usual percent off sales? Sorry for all the questions. I really like Brahmin bags. So unique.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

They have had a lot of turnover in sales people at the Dallas store.  I lost my best contact there in the spring and have had 2 or 3 different folks email me since...  They did move locations to what I think is an inferior but more open space just next door to their previous location.  I have not enjoyed shopping there as much since they moved.  But it is very nice to have a boutique nearby.  They have sales about once a month in terms of full priced items and almost always have some items at 30% off - permanent markdowns.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Pink Bon Bon said:


> Which outlet is the best to call? I do not live in an area where they have any Brahmin outlets. Do they charge for shipping? What are their usual percent off sales? Sorry for all the questions. I really like Brahmin bags. So unique.



I like the West Palm Beach Outlet. I am a phone order customer and Amanda the Manager has been great.
The Fairhaven outlet is also good. Contact Beth or Jane.

The sales are really the best deals, usually around the various holidays. 30% off is the standard discount but sales can reap 40-70% off depending on that particular sale.

Shipping is a standard flat fee of $10 out of Fairhaven. At the other outlets it is more unfortunately and varies depending on how much you purchase...I assume due to the weight and pkg. size.


----------



## monleal

donutsprinkles said:


> I don't have any Brahmin boutiques where I live--I didn't even know they had those! (I checked their website but I'm nowhere near them anyhoo). I didn't know I could do pre-sale over the phone, either. I'll sign up for their mailing list and hopefully they'll have something for December.  Macy's had some Brahmin in a sale back in October, but none of them were designs I wanted. I don't think I can sign up for their catalogue online, but I'll try...thanks for the tips!


Brahmin is part of the big Dillard's day after Christmas sale.  I'm nowhere near and outlet and live about 2 hours from any metro area. But I'm 10 minutes from the only Dillards within that 2 hour drive.  I will be there ready to grab a couple bags.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Nearest Dillard's is about an hour's drive so I would end up buying online and since Dillard's doesn't have free returns I might skip it. I got my catalog today and there was no coupon, haha, so I was a bit crestfallen but it's probably best!


----------



## gabz

How do Brahmin handbags wear? Thanks


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

They are very durable and show little wear and tear over the years.  I do not baby my bags and they still look fabulous year after year.


----------



## gabz

Thanks does anyone have the lane and know how short the strap can go to? Is it hard to adjust?


----------



## BarbaraKE

ALPurseFanatic said:


> They are very durable and show little wear and tear over the years.  I do not baby my bags and they still look fabulous year after year.


I have to agree with this. They last forever.


----------



## carterazo

gabz said:


> How do Brahmin handbags wear? Thanks


I've had mine for 8 or 9 years now and she looks fabulous!


----------



## gabz

My lane just arrived in black! Love it. 3 days to get here from ‘Merica! Not bad shipping.


----------



## carterazo

gabz said:


> My lane just arrived in black! Love it. 3 days to get here from ‘Merica! Not bad shipping.


Congrats! Please share some pics.  [emoji41]


----------



## donutsprinkles

This is the *Brahmin *Gabriella Melbourne in Toasted Macaroon.


It was between this, the Astral or the tried-and-true Pecan (I do not have any brown bags and want one). As ya'll know, I really liked the Andesite they did for this bag, too.  (I've resolved the whole top-handle-inconvenience thing by using Apple Pay and my card case to pay for everything. This bag is worth it.)

The website photos of this bag make it seem like the raised areas pull caramel or beige, but it's actually a silver tone giving the effect of raised reptilian bumps. I think the Brahmin Coconut color pulls beige in the raised areas, so I just wanted to put that out there if you're wondering how Brahmin Toasted Macaroon and Coconut are different.


----------



## carterazo

donutsprinkles said:


> This is the *Brahmin *Gabriella Melbourne in Toasted Macaroon.
> View attachment 3956351
> 
> It was between this, the Astral or the tried-and-true Pecan (I do not have any brown bags and want one). As ya'll know, I really liked the Andesite they did for this bag, too.  (I've resolved the whole top-handle-inconvenience thing by using Apple Pay and my card case to pay for everything. This bag is worth it.)
> 
> The website photos of this bag make it seem like the raised areas pull caramel or beige, but it's actually a silver tone giving the effect of raised reptilian bumps. I think the Brahmin Coconut color pulls beige in the raised areas, so I just wanted to put that out there if you're wondering how Brahmin Toasted Macaroon and Coconut are different.


I just love the shape of this bag. It is so classy!  Congrats!


----------



## Kylacove

donutsprinkles said:


> This is the *Brahmin *Gabriella Melbourne in Toasted Macaroon.
> View attachment 3956351
> 
> It was between this, the Astral or the tried-and-true Pecan (I do not have any brown bags and want one). As ya'll know, I really liked the Andesite they did for this bag, too.  (I've resolved the whole top-handle-inconvenience thing by using Apple Pay and my card case to pay for everything. This bag is worth it.)
> 
> The website photos of this bag make it seem like the raised areas pull caramel or beige, but it's actually a silver tone giving the effect of raised reptilian bumps. I think the Brahmin Coconut color pulls beige in the raised areas, so I just wanted to put that out there if you're wondering how Brahmin Toasted Macaroon and Coconut are different.


Bag twins. I couldn't resist when Dillards had a 30% off on this beautiful bag.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Kylacove said:


> Bag twins. I couldn't resist when Dillards had a 30% off on this beautiful bag.


Hurrah! This bag is hard to resist, I feel like I'm going to want another color come summer.
(I missed that sale!! Argh...I feel like I check their website daily and it never has deals that apply to what I want.)


----------



## MsclerosisCureNow

oranGetRee said:


> This brand is pretty new to me. Anyone has bags from this brand before? How's the quality?
> 
> http://www.brahmin.com/index.asp


I really like this finding this Brahmin brand bag. The ones I have in my closet have a timeless look. These bags wear like no other I have known .


----------



## lavenderjunkie

donutsprinkles said:


> This is the *Brahmin *Gabriella Melbourne in Toasted Macaroon.
> View attachment 3956351
> 
> It was between this, the Astral or the tried-and-true Pecan (I do not have any brown bags and want one). As ya'll know, I really liked the Andesite they did for this bag, too.  (I've resolved the whole top-handle-inconvenience thing by using Apple Pay and my card case to pay for everything. This bag is worth it.)
> 
> The website photos of this bag make it seem like the raised areas pull caramel or beige, but it's actually a silver tone giving the effect of raised reptilian bumps. I think the Brahmin Coconut color pulls beige in the raised areas, so I just wanted to put that out there if you're wondering how Brahmin Toasted Macaroon and Coconut are different.


Enjoy your new treasure.  Beautiful color and classic sharp looking style.


----------



## Satcheldoll

I received my Lane Crossbody in Pecan the other day. Will post pics later. I really like it!


----------



## melissatrv

Here is my small Lena Moliere....got it on sale at the Brahmin boutique for 30% off....love the Fig color.  Has some pinkish highlights....shows more in the wallet


----------



## Bagmedic

My Gabriella in the same Fig Moliere!  Stopped by to pick up the wallet this weekend since it is the only choice with this bag and on clearance!  Love the Gabriella silhouette!  My favorite of the Brahmin collections.


----------



## Bagmedic

Also picked up a Lane in Coconut Melbourne.  Love this white for summer - not too stark and can hide any dirt!  This bag in this color seemed to have flown off the shelves at Dillards and was lucky to find one during the recent handbag/watch event - one of the only times Brahmin has a discount other than when marked for clearance!


----------



## melissatrv

Congrats on the bags, love both of them!  You are right about the Lane, it is the perfect shade of white



Bagmedic said:


> Also picked up a Lane in Coconut Melbourne.  Love this white for summer - not too stark and can hide any dirt!  This bag in this color seemed to have flown off the shelves at Dillards and was lucky to find one during the recent handbag/watch event - one of the only times Brahmin has a discount other than when marked for clearance!
> View attachment 4021907
> View attachment 4021908


----------



## YankeeDooney

Bagmedic said:


> My Gabriella in the same Fig Moliere!  Stopped by to pick up the wallet this weekend since it is the only choice with this bag and on clearance!  Love the Gabriella silhouette!  My favorite of the Brahmin collections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021891
> View attachment 4021892
> View attachment 4021894



Oh man, I love this one!


----------



## Bagmedic

YankeeDooney said:


> Oh man, I love this one!


Thank you!  It is even better IRL!  Something about the contrast betw the purpley color and brown snake.  This style has more snake than others in this color.


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> My Gabriella in the same Fig Moliere!  Stopped by to pick up the wallet this weekend since it is the only choice with this bag and on clearance!  Love the Gabriella silhouette!  My favorite of the Brahmin collections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4021891
> View attachment 4021892
> View attachment 4021894


LOVE this shape! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] Did this come in all black? 
 I need to investigate this model. [emoji56]


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Also picked up a Lane in Coconut Melbourne.  Love this white for summer - not too stark and can hide any dirt!  This bag in this color seemed to have flown off the shelves at Dillards and was lucky to find one during the recent handbag/watch event - one of the only times Brahmin has a discount other than when marked for clearance!
> View attachment 4021907
> View attachment 4021908


Another great shape.  You did good! Congrats on all your new finds!


----------



## Bagmedic

Thanks, Carterazo!  That Gabriella style is so sophisticated!  I love the ads with this bag in them, too!


----------



## Satcheldoll

carterazo said:


> LOVE this shape! [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] Did this come in all black?
> I need to investigate this model. [emoji56]


It does come in solid black.


----------



## carterazo

Satcheldoll said:


> It does come in solid black.


Yes! I found it. So tempting.... [emoji85] [emoji86] [emoji87]


----------



## healthysaver

HI,
I am new to Brahmin bags.  Does anyone have a non croc regular leather Norah?  I like the shape and versatility of the bag but I am not sure if it is heavy?   Also the top zip shape is curved.  Does it open smoothly?  Thank you.


----------



## melissatrv

Hey everyone,

I just got off the phone with Brahmin.  Do any of you remember the gorgeous Verdigris color from last fall, that only came in limited styles and sold out?   They are releasing the color again in Fall 2018 with a full line of bags!  Here is the color from one of last year's bags.  If you have not seen it IRL this color is amazing!


----------



## carterazo

melissatrv said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just got off the phone with Brahmin.  Do any of you remember the gorgeous Verdigris color from last fall, that only came in limited styles and sold out?   They are releasing the color again in Fall 2018 with a full line of bags!  Here is the color from one of last year's bags.  If you have not seen it IRL this color is amazing!


Sounds promising. [emoji56] 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## melissatrv

YankeeDooney said:


> Are we ready for the *Brahmin Tent Sale May 2017!* Here are some pics from inside the tent in Fairhaven, MA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705405
> View attachment 3705406
> View attachment 3705407
> View attachment 3705408
> View attachment 3705409
> View attachment 3705410
> View attachment 3705411



Hey there

Do you know when the tent sale will be in Mass this year?


----------



## Satcheldoll

melissatrv said:


> Hey there
> 
> Do you know when the tent sale will be in Mass this year?


It's May 18th - 20th this year.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Satcheldoll

This is at the top of my wishlist!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> This is at the top of my wishlist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4052964
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I saw this, too (not IRL, though) and would love to see it!  I just received a catalog from Brahmin with $50 off $250+.  They have a tote in an orangish color I want to explore, too.  But they always have this coupon around the Coach PCE so Coach usually winds up taking my money....we'll see who wins this time!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> I saw this, too (not IRL, though) and would love to see it!  I just received a catalog from Brahmin with $50 off $250+.  They have a tote in an orangish color I want to explore, too.  But they always have this coupon around the Coach PCE so Coach usually winds up taking my money....we'll see who wins this time!


I had the Newport store send me photo of what they have in this collection. I have yet to receive my catalog. I don't think I'll get anything from Coach's Mother's Day sale. There isn't anything on my wish list. I heard that the Brahmin boutiques will price match Macy's Friends and Family sale (30% off) going on now through May 7th. I'm trying to decide if I should try to get it now or see if my local Dillard's gets it and wait for that markdown. Hmmm....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> I had the Newport store send me photo of what they have in this collection. I have yet to receive my catalog. I don't think I'll get anything from Coach's Mother's Day sale. There isn't anything on my wish list. I heard that the Brahmin boutiques will price match Macy's Friends and Family sale (30% off) going on now through May 7th. I'm trying to decide if I should try to get it now or see if my local Dillard's gets it and wait for that markdown. Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053463
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip!  But I don't think the Macy's F&F applies to Brahmin so wondering if they will match?  I guess I'd have to call and find out.  It is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> Thanks for the tip!  But I don't think the Macy's F&F applies to Brahmin so wondering if they will match?  I guess I'd have to call and find out.  It is a beautiful bag!


Brahmin is only excluded online for Macy's F&F. That's normal for most department stores with the exception of Lord & Taylor. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> Brahmin is only excluded online for Macy's F&F. That's normal for most department stores with the exception of Lord & Taylor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It always bugs me that say Dillards will have a Brahmin bag reduced in the store but the same bag online is full retail.  I hate the Dillards store near me.  They never answer the phone and no one is around when you go to the store to shop.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> It always bugs me that say Dillards will have a Brahmin bag reduced in the store but the same bag online is full retail.  I hate the Dillards store near me.  They never answer the phone and no one is around when you go to the store to shop.


Yes! It annoys me too. I don't have a Macy's here and I can't get to my Dillard's in a timely manner before all the bags are picked over or just gone during the end of the month sales. I was lucky to have gotten my last purchase when I did because I was off work that day.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lavenderjunkie

melissatrv said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just got off the phone with Brahmin.  Do any of you remember the gorgeous Verdigris color from last fall, that only came in limited styles and sold out?   They are releasing the color again in Fall 2018 with a full line of bags!  Here is the color from one of last year's bags.  If you have not seen it IRL this color is amazing!


Thanks great news.  Thanks for the info.  I wanted to get a handbag in Verdigris but the color was so limited that the outlets didn't seem to get any handbags.   I'm glad there will be another chance.  Not that I need another handbag.... but.... I can always find room for one more treasure.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

I just got my 4th Thelma in coconut for the summer.  I have black, the red that kinda looks like snakeskin from a few years ago, and a champagne with darker brown pattern.  I wear my black one out and since Belk had 20% off no exclusions for their elite cardholders one day last week - I jumped on it.  I love it but need for it to get broken in (i.e. not so stiff!)  I have a Mariana in tan with pink, yellow and green flowers but it is too small.


----------



## Satcheldoll

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I just got my 4th Thelma in coconut for the summer.  I have black, the red that kinda looks like snakeskin from a few years ago, and a champagne with darker brown pattern.  I wear my black one out and since Belk had 20% off no exclusions for their elite cardholders one day last week - I jumped on it.  I love it but need for it to get broken in (i.e. not so stiff!)  I have a Mariana in tan with pink, yellow and green flowers but it is too small.


Great choice! I'm the opposite of you because the Thelma is too big for me. I was so happy when they came out with the Marianna. I only have one in Toasted Almond, but that's all I need since I don't carry much and totes don't fit my every day needs. I hope she gets soft for you soon. Brahmin boutiques are having 20% off this Saturday and Sunday for Mother's day. I was trying to wait but I just might break down and get thr Gabriella in the Turquoise Tiete.


----------



## Bagmedic

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I just got my 4th Thelma in coconut for the summer.  I have black, the red that kinda looks like snakeskin from a few years ago, and a champagne with darker brown pattern.  I wear my black one out and since Belk had 20% off no exclusions for their elite cardholders one day last week - I jumped on it.  I love it but need for it to get broken in (i.e. not so stiff!)  I have a Mariana in tan with pink, yellow and green flowers but it is too small.


I have a large tote that looks similar to this from many years ago.  It is a great summer white and like the texture so it isn't glaringly white.


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful bag! I bought the duxbury in coconut, it’s such a perfect summer color.


----------



## melissatrv

Anyone go to the tent sale?  What did they have?


----------



## YankeeDooney

melissatrv said:


> Anyone go to the tent sale?  What did they have?



Yes indeed. Here you go.


----------



## falcon2000fa

Looking to identify these styles:








Any ideas of color and style? Thanks!


----------



## Satcheldoll

falcon2000fa said:


> Looking to identify these styles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any ideas of color and style? Thanks!


No pictures uploaded. Or I just can't see them.


----------



## Bagmedic

I can't see them either.


----------



## Caledonia

melissatrv said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just got off the phone with Brahmin.  Do any of you remember the gorgeous Verdigris color from last fall, that only came in limited styles and sold out?   They are releasing the color again in Fall 2018 with a full line of bags!  Here is the color from one of last year's bags.  If you have not seen it IRL this color is amazing!


Love this, hope they include Ady in the release.


----------



## YankeeDooney

Satcheldoll said:


> I had the Newport store send me photo of what they have in this collection. I have yet to receive my catalog. I don't think I'll get anything from Coach's Mother's Day sale. There isn't anything on my wish list. I heard that the Brahmin boutiques will price match Macy's Friends and Family sale (30% off) going on now through May 7th. I'm trying to decide if I should try to get it now or see if my local Dillard's gets it and wait for that markdown. Hmmm....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053463
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



Wow, I like the Gabriella and the Marianna.


----------



## Bagmedic

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, I like the Gabriella and the Marianna.


I LOVE Gabriella!  So chic and sophisticated!


----------



## Satcheldoll

YankeeDooney said:


> Wow, I like the Gabriella and the Marianna.





Bagmedic said:


> I LOVE Gabriella!  So chic and sophisticated!


The Gabriella is on my wishlist. I saw it at Dillard's the other day but something was off with the leather. It was puckered (not talking about the texture of the leather). It didn't lay flat on the bag. I'm waiting for it to go on sale and hopefully my SA can order a different one.


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> The Gabriella is on my wishlist. I saw it at Dillard's the other day but something was off with the leather. It was puckered (not talking about the texture of the leather). It didn't lay flat on the bag. I'm waiting for it to go on sale and hopefully my SA can order a different one.


What color?  My favorites are those that have multi colors but I do have a pecan one and a blue one (can't remember the color name now but it was from last summer i believe).  My other two the recent Fig with snake accents and a pecan with fall tortoise flap.  I also have it in the chianti red with the embroidered flowers on it.  I like their structure.  It offsets some of my hobos or even my Coach rogues that start to get slouchy.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> What color?  My favorites are those that have multi colors but I do have a pecan one and a blue one (can't remember the color name now but it was from last summer i believe).  My other two the recent Fig with snake accents and a pecan with fall tortoise flap.  I also have it in the chianti red with the embroidered flowers on it.  I like their structure.  It offsets some of my hobos or even my Coach rogues that start to get slouchy.


The Turquoise Tiete that I posted above is the one I want. I ordered it in the Fig w/ snake accents for my mother for Christmas. It's gorgeous. I might borrow one day. [emoji4] I have the small Lena in Chianti. Before I got into Coach I bought Brahmins. I'm reaching for my Coach more and thinking about selling some of my Brahmins. The multi colors are my favorite too.


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> The Turquoise Tiete that I posted above is the one I want. I ordered it in the Fig w/ snake accents for my mother for Christmas. It's gorgeous. I might borrow one day. [emoji4] I have the small Lena in Chianti. Before I got into Coach I bought Brahmins. I'm reaching for my Coach more and thinking about selling some of my Brahmins. The multi colors are my favorite too.


Oh yeah....now I remember.  i didn't go back far enough in the thread.  i saw this color in a store but not on the Gabriella.  It must be stunning IRL!


----------



## Katiesmama

Loving my coconut duxbury


----------



## YankeeDooney

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4078549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my coconut duxbury



Beautiful and love the purse charm too!


----------



## Katiesmama

YankeeDooney said:


> Beautiful and love the purse charm too!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Katiesmama

Love my med Asher in Topaz


----------



## carterazo

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4078549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loving my coconut duxbury


Beautiful! Did the purse charm com with, or dis you buy it separately? [emoji7]


----------



## Katiesmama

carterazo said:


> Beautiful! Did the purse charm com with, or dis you buy it separately? [emoji7]


It was a separate purchase, around $50 I think. They showed the flower in a beautiful red or fuscia on the website too, but my store only had the coconut.


----------



## carterazo

Katiesmama said:


> It was a separate purchase, around $50 I think. They showed the flower in a beautiful red or fuscia on the website too, but my store only had the coconut.


That is beautiful.  Well worth the $. Thanks & congrats!


----------



## gabz

Does this look normal to you Brahmin lovers? My lane seems to be shedding excess glue!


----------



## Bagmedic

gabz said:


> Does this look normal to you Brahmin lovers? My lane seems to be shedding excess glue!


Eww!  I have a Lane in Coconut Melbourne (white) and just checked it.  Mine is fine and I live with no a/c and it was super hot a few weeks ago here.   Hopefully your store/Brahmin can advise you!


----------



## gabz

Huh thx. I sent the pics to Brahmin they should get back to me tomorrow hopefully. The person I spoke with wanted to show her manager. Paying to ship the bag for a repair from Canada would be about $100 so I am not sure it’s worth it.


----------



## Bagmedic

gabz said:


> Huh thx. I sent the pics to Brahmin they should get back to me tomorrow hopefully. The person I spoke with wanted to show her manager. Paying to ship the bag for a repair from Canada would be about $100 so I am not sure it’s worth it.


I feel bad for the Canadians having to pay to ship things back to the US.


----------



## Katiesmama

I haven’t seen anything like that on any of my Brahmins. I hope they will not only repair or replace the bag for you, but with no shipping costs for you.


----------



## Bagmedic

That would be the right thing to do!  No bag should do that.


----------



## gabz

They replied and were extremely accommodating 

I am shipping it back and will be provided a new one. Their Cs is excellent!


----------



## Katiesmama

gabz said:


> They replied and were extremely accommodating
> 
> I am shipping it back and will be provided a new one. Their Cs is excellent!


That’s great to hear, thanks for updating us.


----------



## Katiesmama

My bag last week and this week, medium Asher in a beautiful yellow and white.


----------



## melissatrv

Here is my reveal of a new style....sort of.....a smaller version of a bag....the mini Priscilla in color Wisteria.  I will post some comp pics to the full sized Priscilla and regular sized Duxbury. It is smaller than I expected but still ok for me. It is heavier than my other other Priscilla but that may be the difference in leather? If anyone is familiar with Coach it is about the same size as a Mini Crosby. I am loving this bag. Plan to buy a larger bag in Verdigris. The Wisteria color, IMO, looks better on smaller bags. I wear lots of pink so this is great for me in terms of color. The color varies a great deal, in fact they had 3 other bags like this and the color was different on all of them


----------



## Satcheldoll

melissatrv said:


> Here is my reveal of a new style....sort of.....a smaller version of a bag....the mini Priscilla in color Wisteria.  I will post some comp pics to the full sized Priscilla and regular sized Duxbury. It is smaller than I expected but still ok for me. It is heavier than my other other Priscilla but that may be the difference in leather? If anyone is familiar with Coach it is about the same size as a Mini Crosby. I am loving this bag. Plan to buy a larger bag in Verdigris. The Wisteria color, IMO, looks better on smaller bags. I wear lots of pink so this is great for me in terms of color. The color varies a great deal, in fact they had 3 other bags like this and the color was different on all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141971
> View attachment 4141972
> View attachment 4141973
> View attachment 4141971
> View attachment 4141972
> View attachment 4141973
> View attachment 4141974
> View attachment 4141975
> View attachment 4141976
> View attachment 4141977


Thanks for posting pictures of this bag! I've wanted a Priscilla but felt the original size was too big for me. I have my eye on a couple of these minis but only plan to get one. When you have a chance can you show a picture of how much it holds? I never paid attention to the Mini Crosby.


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful! I know the mini is too small for me. I am still kicking myself though for letting that green Priscilla get away from me last year. I have hopes of something similar coming this year.


----------



## Katiesmama

Basking in the morning sunshine! I carried this pecan beauty this week. She’s one of two bags I was able to have signed by Brahmin cofounder Joan Martin too.


----------



## nyoka

Hi all, I am new to the site.. this bag was gifted to me when I went to the USA in October


----------



## Satcheldoll

nyoka said:


> Hi all, I am new to the site.. this bag was gifted to me when I went to the USA in October [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170037


That's a gorgeous color!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4166846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basking in the morning sunshine! I carried this pecan beauty this week. She’s one of two bags I was able to have signed by Brahmin cofounder Joan Martin too.


Gorgeous!  Would you mind sharing the style name and color?


----------



## pandorabox

Bagmedic said:


> Also picked up a Lane in Coconut Melbourne.  Love this white for summer - not too stark and can hide any dirt!  This bag in this color seemed to have flown off the shelves at Dillards and was lucky to find one during the recent handbag/watch event - one of the only times Brahmin has a discount other than when marked for clearance!
> View attachment 4021907
> View attachment 4021908




Love Love Love. I just got the Wisteria in the Lane and she is amazing. I have never had a Lane before, how do you like this style and such? How is she holding up? I have an Anytime Mini that had held up so well for 5 years and she is my fav go to smaller purse.


----------



## Katiesmama

MamaSleepy said:


> Gorgeous!  Would you mind sharing the style name and color?


Thank you! The color is pecan Melbourne. I’m not sure of the style name though.i bought it last summer, and I can’t remember unfortunately.


----------



## Katiesmama

pandorabox said:


> Love Love Love. I just got the Wisteria in the Lane and she is amazing. I have never had a Lane before, how do you like this style and such? How is she holding up? I have an Anytime Mini that had held up so well for 5 years and she is my fav go to smaller purse.


I just saw the new fall bags on the Brahmin website today. They have a black Melbourne lane embroidered with blue and red flowers that I instantly fell in love with. I’ve got to learn the art of downsizing!


----------



## MamaSleepy

Bagmedic said:


> Also picked up a Lane in Coconut Melbourne.  Love this white for summer - not too stark and can hide any dirt!  This bag in this color seemed to have flown off the shelves at Dillards and was lucky to find one during the recent handbag/watch event - one of the only times Brahmin has a discount other than when marked for clearance!
> View attachment 4021907
> View attachment 4021908


I have a Brahmin in this color too. You're do right abt the color being perfect for hiding dirt!


----------



## bag-mania

MamaSleepy said:


> Gorgeous!  Would you mind sharing the style name and color?





Katiesmama said:


> Thank you! The color is pecan Melbourne. I’m not sure of the style name though.i bought it last summer, and I can’t remember unfortunately.



I'm pretty sure it's a Laura satchel, or at least as sure as I can be from one photo.


----------



## Katiesmama

bag-mania said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a Laura satchel, or at least as sure as I can be from one photo.


Thank you, Bag Mania! I’m sure you’re right. I know it isn’t any of the satchels they have out currently. The Priscilla is my favorite. But I also love the duxbury , just wish it had the jewelry pocket.


----------



## bag-mania

Katiesmama said:


> Thank you, Bag Mania! I’m sure you’re right. I know it isn’t any of the satchels they have out currently. The Priscilla is my favorite. But I also love the duxbury , just wish it had the jewelry pocket.



You’re welcome. It’s a beautiful bag! I wish they would make more of them.


----------



## pandorabox

nyoka said:


> Hi all, I am new to the site.. this bag was gifted to me when I went to the USA in October
> View attachment 4170037


I have ot say I adore the pink and orange combo! LOL  Love this!


----------



## pandorabox

melissatrv said:


> Here is my reveal of a new style....sort of.....a smaller version of a bag....the mini Priscilla in color Wisteria.  I will post some comp pics to the full sized Priscilla and regular sized Duxbury. It is smaller than I expected but still ok for me. It is heavier than my other other Priscilla but that may be the difference in leather? If anyone is familiar with Coach it is about the same size as a Mini Crosby. I am loving this bag. Plan to buy a larger bag in Verdigris. The Wisteria color, IMO, looks better on smaller bags. I wear lots of pink so this is great for me in terms of color. The color varies a great deal, in fact they had 3 other bags like this and the color was different on all of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4141971
> View attachment 4141972
> View attachment 4141973
> View attachment 4141971
> View attachment 4141972
> View attachment 4141973
> View attachment 4141974
> View attachment 4141975
> View attachment 4141976
> View attachment 4141977


Congrats! The Wisteria also looks a lot better in person! So stunning!


----------



## nyoka

pandorabox said:


> I have ot say I adore the pink and orange combo! LOL  Love this!


  Thanks


----------



## MustLoveBags25

hello! anybody here knows where I can buy lana in coconut or toasted macaroon? thank you


----------



## Satcheldoll

MustLoveBags25 said:


> hello! anybody here knows where I can buy lana in coconut or toasted macaroon? thank you


There's a coconut one on Ebay right now. I didn't look at all the details.


----------



## the_baglover

Has anyone seen the colour Travertine? It looks like a light beige on the website.


----------



## luralee

Hi.  Has anyone seen this color, Talisman, IRL?  It's described as blue/green with earthy tones.  It looks like it might have some black/gray/taupe in it.  I love it, but don't want a brown bag, so hoping it's black/gray.


----------



## melissatrv

luralee said:


> Hi.  Has anyone seen this color, Talisman, IRL?  It's described as blue/green with earthy tones.  It looks like it might have some black/gray/taupe in it.  I love it, but don't want a brown bag, so hoping it's black/gray.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183206


I have seen it and it looks grey to me not brown


----------



## bag-mania

Did anyone buy one of the Brahmin bags that were featured for the Nordstrom Anniversary last month? I think there was a satchel, a shoulder bag, and a crossbody. I almost bought one but I waffled on it and then it was over.


----------



## Bagmedic

Got this in the Dillard's sale yesterday!


----------



## carterazo

Bagmedic said:


> Got this in the Dillard's sale yesterday!
> View attachment 4201465


Oooh, I like it! So pretty and unique!


----------



## HKaur

My Medium Asher Brown Fresco (Dillards) is my go to every day bag because it fits my iPad Pro 12.9” perfectly, it feels like a tank so it will last, and the brown fresco is beautiful and neutral so it matches everything. I also have the matching Debbi Walter but it wont fit my iPhone 7 Plus  I can squeeze my passport in there though... Brahmin is great quality, you can feel it. I got it for running through airports when I travel, but now its my everyday bag. Well worth their price. 

Photo is from the eBay listing I bought it from.


----------



## bjigge

Hi! - Recently saw & fell in love with several Brahmin bags (esp Melbourne) at nearby Macys but they weren’t on sale. Apparently that’s a rare thing with them.

I found this great forum and wonder if anybody here has tips on how to “snag” the best deals on them. I see I just missed a couple stores’ big sales.

I live in southern Wis, not near Brahmin stores or outlets. Couple hour drive to a Nordstrom, and next weekend will be near Mall of America. Rarely get to Chicago area. Nearby Nordstrom Rack had only one very small Brahmin & no prediction when they come in.

I’m comfortable with ordering online from any reputable store, of course. 

Do any Black Friday or Cyber Monday sales tend to include Brahmin?

Thanks in advance for your ideas!


----------



## Bagmedic

bjigge said:


> Hi! - Recently saw & fell in love with several Brahmin bags (esp Melbourne) at nearby Macys but they weren’t on sale. Apparently that’s a rare thing with them.
> 
> I found this great forum and wonder if anybody here has tips on how to “snag” the best deals on them. I see I just missed a couple stores’ big sales.
> 
> I live in southern Wis, not near Brahmin stores or outlets. Couple hour drive to a Nordstrom, and next weekend will be near Mall of America. Rarely get to Chicago area. Nearby Nordstrom Rack had only one very small Brahmin & no prediction when they come in.
> 
> I’m comfortable with ordering online from any reputable store, of course.
> 
> Do any Black Friday or Cyber Monday sales tend to include Brahmin?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your ideas!


I know Dillards twice a year has a handbag trade-in event where you get 25% off a bag and Brahmin's are included.  I know my Dillards just had this event a few weeks ago so I think the next one is in April or May.  Dillards tends to have month end markdowns on Brahmin but rarely do any coupons apply to Brahmin.  And this is in the store.  The Dillards website doesn't seem to include any sale merchandise for Brahmin.  It may be marked down at the store but the website will show full price!  So best to be near a Dillards or Macy's!


----------



## bjigge

Bagmedic said:


> I know Dillards twice a year has a handbag trade-in event where you get 25% off a bag and Brahmin's are included.  I know my Dillards just had this event a few weeks ago so I think the next one is in April or May.  Dillards tends to have month end markdowns on Brahmin but rarely do any coupons apply to Brahmin.  And this is in the store.  The Dillards website doesn't seem to include any sale merchandise for Brahmin.  It may be marked down at the store but the website will show full price!  So best to be near a Dillards or Macy's!


Thank you so much!! No Dillards nearby. But Macy's sometimes has them on sale?

I wonder if the Brahmin's own site ever does?


----------



## Katiesmama

Dillard’s is great, but I know they aren’t up north. When I move back to central NY in a few years I sure will miss them. Macy’s does have some they’ll occasionally mark down, but in my stores the Brahmin selection is very small. One thing I will most likely do when I move is try to find some stores on amazon that carry them and hope they run sales every now and then. Good luck. They are highly addicting. I’m so excited to be picking up my newest one tomorrow at my Dillard’s, the scarlet Priscilla. I’ll probably post pictures all over here and IG. Have patience with me LOL.


----------



## bjigge

Katiesmama said:


> Dillard’s is great, but I know they aren’t up north. When I move back to central NY in a few years I sure will miss them. Macy’s does have some they’ll occasionally mark down, but in my stores the Brahmin selection is very small. One thing I will most likely do when I move is try to find some stores on amazon that carry them and hope they run sales every now and then. Good luck. They are highly addicting. I’m so excited to be picking up my newest one tomorrow at my Dillard’s, the scarlet Priscilla. I’ll probably post pictures all over here and IG. Have patience with me LOL.


LOL - Thanks! And I will (try to) be extremely happy for you!!   It sounds gorgeous!!


----------



## bag-mania

bjigge said:


> Hi! - Recently saw & fell in love with several Brahmin bags (esp Melbourne) at nearby Macys but they weren’t on sale. Apparently that’s a rare thing with them.
> 
> I found this great forum and wonder if anybody here has tips on how to “snag” the best deals on them. I see I just missed a couple stores’ big sales.
> 
> I live in southern Wis, not near Brahmin stores or outlets. Couple hour drive to a Nordstrom, and next weekend will be near Mall of America. Rarely get to Chicago area. Nearby Nordstrom Rack had only one very small Brahmin & no prediction when they come in.
> 
> I’m comfortable with ordering online from any reputable store, of course.
> 
> Do any Black Friday or Cyber Monday sales tend to include Brahmin?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your ideas!



Do you feel comfortable buying on eBay? If there is a particular style and color you are looking for it can be a great option.


----------



## MamaSleepy

Bagmedic said:


> I know Dillards twice a year has a handbag trade-in event where you get 25% off a bag and Brahmin's are included.  I know my Dillards just had this event a few weeks ago so I think the next one is in April or May.  Dillards tends to have month end markdowns on Brahmin but rarely do any coupons apply to Brahmin.  And this is in the store.  The Dillards website doesn't seem to include any sale merchandise for Brahmin.  It may be marked down at the store but the website will show full price!  So best to be near a Dillards or Macy's!


I suggest that you contact Macys to discover the schedule for their 25% off everything sales (except, furniture and such is less % off). Also, consider contacting Von Maur in the cities. They're in Eden Prairie and a new store at Rosedale. I've noticed bags on unadvertised sales there. Good luck!


----------



## Bagmedic

bjigge said:


> Thank you so much!! No Dillards nearby. But Macy's sometimes has them on sale?
> 
> I wonder if the Brahmin's own site ever does?


I don't look at their site too often but don't think they do or it is very limited.  If you can make it out to their MA location, there is a tent sale every May I think.  Oh, my.....the photos from the sale look fabulous....so many bags!  I'd have to save for a year!  I used to live a few hours from there but not sure when they started these tent sales.  Now I'm at least 10-12 hours away so that isn't happening!  I'm not THAT crazy!


----------



## Katiesmama

Introducing the scarlet Priscilla. My picture taking doesn’t do her justice, she is simply stunning irl. I am in love with this bag! And yes, she has the jewelry pocket I adore


----------



## bjigge

bag-mania said:


> Do you feel comfortable buying on eBay? If there is a particular style and color you are looking for it can be a great option.


Hi - Yes, assuming the seller has a great track record! I will include that venue as I get more familiar with the line. Thanks!!


----------



## bjigge

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4215365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing the scarlet Priscilla. My picture taking doesn’t do her justice, she is simply stunning irl. I am in love with this bag! And yes, she has the jewelry pocket I adore


WOW! That's definitely a winner!!


----------



## bjigge

Bagmedic said:


> I don't look at their site too often but don't think they do or it is very limited.  If you can make it out to their MA location, there is a tent sale every May I think.  Oh, my.....the photos from the sale look fabulous....so many bags!  I'd have to save for a year!  I used to live a few hours from there but not sure when they started these tent sales.  Now I'm at least 10-12 hours away so that isn't happening!  I'm not THAT crazy!


That must be quite an event! It'd be quite a journey for me to get to, from the MidWest. I watched part of a video somebody posted of it - it was a sea of stunning purses!


----------



## bjigge

MamaSleepy said:


> I suggest that you contact Macys to discover the schedule for their 25% off everything sales (except, furniture and such is less % off). Also, consider contacting Von Maur in the cities. They're in Eden Prairie and a new store at Rosedale. I've noticed bags on unadvertised sales there. Good luck!


Hi - thanks for the great ideas!

I called Macys yesterday who said they had some Brahmin marked down, but a VERY limited stock. I went over there and there were just 3 styles. I actually bought one, but I'm going to return it. Tho it's a "wristlet" it's so big, it'd just about break my wrist! It's too bad they didn't build it with a long strap option to wear as a crossbody, too - that would have been great.

Thank you for the Von Maur recommendation - I'd never heard of it! I will try to work that in next weekend. Looks like they have a store just outside Milwaukee, too, and I'll be over that way at the end of this month.


----------



## carterazo

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4215365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing the scarlet Priscilla. My picture taking doesn’t do her justice, she is simply stunning irl. I am in love with this bag! And yes, she has the jewelry pocket I adore


She's gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## lisalovesthebeach07

bjigge said:


> View attachment 4215553
> View attachment 4215554
> 
> Hi - thanks for the great ideas!
> 
> I called Macys yesterday who said they had some Brahmin marked down, but a VERY limited stock. I went over there and there were just 3 styles. I actually bought one, but I'm going to return it. Tho it's a "wristlet" it's so big, it'd just about break my wrist! It's too bad they didn't build it with a long strap option to wear as a crossbody, too - that would have been great.
> 
> Thank you for the Von Maur recommendation - I'd never heard of it! I will try to work that in next weekend. Looks like they have a store just outside Milwaukee, too, and I'll be over that way at the end of this month.


----------



## lisalovesthebeach07

I love your Samba Sandrine Clutch!


----------



## Katiesmama

I have been carrying this beauty the last two weeks. As much as I love her, it’s time next week to give another bag some attention. This is the bronze gatsby duxbury from a few years ago.


----------



## DeDe15

Can anyone comment on the Schooner topsail in cognac - comes in black also? I managed to snag one at the Dillard's New Year's Day sale at a great price, have not carried Brahmin but I love the smooth leather and this bag looks so classy. Since this is a Brahmin thread, maybe some feedback? My issue is that I own a zillion bags, no need for others, but this might be a good way to try a Brahmin, I like the clean lines on the bag. Thank you!


----------



## Satcheldoll

DeDe15 said:


> Can anyone comment on the Schooner topsail in cognac - comes in black also? I managed to snag one at the Dillard's New Year's Day sale at a great price, have not carried Brahmin but I love the smooth leather and this bag looks so classy. Since this is a Brahmin thread, maybe some feedback? My issue is that I own a zillion bags, no need for others, but this might be a good way to try a Brahmin, I like the clean lines on the bag. Thank you!


Brahmin is really know for their crocodile embossed leather. I don't own anything in the Topsail but this leather is new to Brahmin's line. I've heard from people who own it that it's easy to scratched and crease. If those things don't bother you than you should be fine. I'm not sure if the Brahmin leather conditioner can be used on this type of leather. Normally conditioning would help with scratches and creases. Sorry I'm not much help. Hopefully someone who owns a topsail piece will comment soon.


----------



## DeDe15

Satcheldoll said:


> Brahmin is really know for their crocodile embossed leather. I don't own anything in the Topsail but this leather is new to Brahmin's line. I've heard from people who own it that it's easy to scratched and crease. If those things don't bother you than you should be fine. I'm not sure if the Brahmin leather conditioner can be used on this type of leather. Normally conditioning would help with scratches and creases. Sorry I'm not much help. Hopefully someone who owns a topsail piece will comment soon.


Thanks for the comments. It looks like it would be similar to Dooney's "Alto" line, easy to scratch but may get that worn "patina" over time? It's really a nice looking bag. I have far too many and should return it but I think I'm going to hold onto it. I know there is a huge fan base over the croc embossed and for whatever reason I'm more attracted to the smaller pieces... I have a beautiful wine wristlet that I love and a smaller bag with smooth leather and croc accents -- my sister in law is a big fan, with larger bags. This smooth leather on the other hand really attracts me!  Would love to know experience with them, thank you again for sharing your comments, anything will help!

EDIT: Just called Brahmin customer service to get their input. The very nice rep said it will indeed show more scratches than the croc since it's a smooth leather, but also that she has several of her own topsail bags, said she loves the feel of the leather and that it will soften as you use it.


----------



## Satcheldoll

DeDe15 said:


> Thanks for the comments. It looks like it would be similar to Dooney's "Alto" line, easy to scratch but may get that worn "patina" over time? It's really a nice looking bag. I have far too many and should return it but I think I'm going to hold onto it. I know there is a huge fan base over the croc embossed and for whatever reason I'm more attracted to the smaller pieces... I have a beautiful wine wristlet that I love and a smaller bag with smooth leather and croc accents -- my sister in law is a big fan, with larger bags. This smooth leather on the other hand really attracts me!  Would love to know experience with them, thank you again for sharing your comments, anything will help!
> 
> EDIT: Just called Brahmin customer service to get their input. The very nice rep said it will indeed show more scratches than the croc since it's a smooth leather, but also that she has several of her own topsail bags, said she loves the feel of the leather and that it will soften as you use it.


Thanks for the update! Did the rep say you can use the Brahmin conditioner? I thought about it some more and I think my mother has a shoulder bag in topsail but hasn't used it. I agree it's probably like Dooney Alto. I've never seen an Alto in person but do have a Florentine Bristol satchel in Natural and that comes to mind too, as well as the Florentine Toscana.


----------



## DeDe15

Satcheldoll said:


> Thanks for the update! Did the rep say you can use the Brahmin conditioner? I thought about it some more and I think my mother has a shoulder bag in topsail but hasn't used it. I agree it's probably like Dooney Alto. I've never seen an Alto in person but do have a Florentine Bristol satchel in Natural and that comes to mind too, as well as the Florentine Toscana.


Forgot to ask about the conditioner but I would guess yes, it's smooth plain leather?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

As an FYI, the smooth leather is not new at all to Brahmin.  It is very old school Brahmin.  My first Brahmin was a schooner (older, larger style) in the smooth leather in a reddish-brown color in the early 1990s.    The leather stays great and will get some scratches but that adds to the beauty!!!!


----------



## DeDe15

ALPurseFanatic said:


> As an FYI, the smooth leather is not new at all to Brahmin.  It is very old school Brahmin.  My first Brahmin was a schooner (older, larger style) in the smooth leather in a reddish-brown color in the early 1990s.    The leather stays great and will get some scratches but that adds to the beauty!!!!


Thanks... I found a very old Brahmin at a thrift store and that was my very first piece and it's largely smooth leather with a few croc accents. I'm keeping the bag, I have so few Brahmin pieces I thought I'd love to see how this bag does over time. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Katiesmama

I don’t own any topsail pieces but I’m sure it’s just a matter of time. I think they’re beautiful. This Priscilla in the black la scala print is my newest addition, along with the pouch/wristlet set. I’ve been going crazy with Brahmin lately and really need to get myself under control. We’ll see how that works out lol.


----------



## Justluvbags57

can someone help me with the name of this Brahmin bag?


----------



## cbarrus

Justluvbags57 said:


> can someone help me with the name of this Brahmin bag?



This bag looks like the Ruby to me. You may want to search that and see how your bag compares.


----------



## Katiesmama

I had to brave eBay to get her, but my Brahmin emerald moa Priscilla is finally mine. This bag has haunted me for well over a year.


----------



## houseof999

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4320739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to brave eBay to get her, but my Brahmin emerald moa Priscilla is finally mine. This bag has haunted me for well over a year.


Oh wow that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Katiesmama

houseof999 said:


> Oh wow that bag is gorgeous!


Thank you! I take really lousy pictures, she’s even prettier in real life.


----------



## FenderGirl

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4297836
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t own any topsail pieces but I’m sure it’s just a matter of time. I think they’re beautiful. This Priscilla in the black la scala print is my newest addition, along with the pouch/wristlet set. I’ve been going crazy with Brahmin lately and really need to get myself under control. We’ll see how that works out lol.


My gosh this is a beautiful bag!!! I want a Priscilla so badly. My guy surprised me with a pecan Harper over the holidays. Its beautiful, but not a Priscilla [emoji53]


----------



## Katiesmama

FenderGirl said:


> My gosh this is a beautiful bag!!! I want a Priscilla so badly. My guy surprised me with a pecan Harper over the holidays. Its beautiful, but not a Priscilla [emoji53]


The Harpers are lovely, it reminds me of my Sloane satchel, I think the Harper is just  a tiny bit more east west shape than the Sloane. And I love the pecan, that’s a Brahmin classic.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4320739
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to brave eBay to get her, but my Brahmin emerald moa Priscilla is finally mine. This bag has haunted me for well over a year.



So pretty - love the green and the grommets.


----------



## Valkrie

I really want the opal color in any style bag.  They are so hard to find.  Ebay has some but the sellers more than doubled the price on them.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Valkrie said:


> I really want the opal color in any style bag.  They are so hard to find.  Ebay has some but the sellers more than doubled the price on them.


On February 9th the boutiques are doing z special promotion. Donate $5 and get a percentage off new items. I haven't contacted my boutique but it might be 20% off. Currently there is an opal in the Evie. I'm not sure what else might be available. You can always call and check.


----------



## Katiesmama

Valkrie said:


> I really want the opal color in any style bag.  They are so hard to find.  Ebay has some but the sellers more than doubled the price on them.


Dillard’s.com has some,regular price but several styles. I saw the new Evie in the Opal, along with a few others. I have the duxbury so I wasn’t really taking note but I definitely remember seeing it in the Evie.


----------



## Valkrie

I looked on Dilliards we website and didn't see any Opal bags or wallets there. I didn't see the Evie there either.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Valkrie said:


> I looked on Dilliards we website and didn't see any Opal bags or wallets there. I didn't see the Evie there either.


I've only seen the Evie in Opal on Brahmin.com. They don't have any other styles on the site right now. They could be sold out or removed them from the site due to low inventory.


----------



## Katiesmama

Satcheldoll said:


> I've only seen the Evie in Opal on Brahmin.com. They don't have any other styles on the site right now. They could be sold out or removed them from the site due to low inventory.


Aww, so sorry about that.  I have to admit when I saw the opal online I wasn’t that taken with it. It really looks so much better in person. I hope you find your bag, Valkrie!


----------



## Katiesmama

During the month of February Brahmin is donating 10% of the purchase price on select items to the American heart association. My beautiful new Kayla in petunia Melbourne was one of the items included. Way to go Brahmin!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4336025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the month of February Brahmin is donating 10% of the purchase price on select items to the American heart association. My beautiful new Kayla in petunia Melbourne was one of the items included. Way to go Brahmin!!


Gorgeous!

The boutiques are also doing a special promotion today. Donate $5 to the American Heart Association and get drop 20% off an item. Also free shipping if you don't live near a boutique.


----------



## FenderGirl

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4336025
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the month of February Brahmin is donating 10% of the purchase price on select items to the American heart association. My beautiful new Kayla in petunia Melbourne was one of the items included. Way to go Brahmin!!


Pretty!! Love the color.


----------



## Katiesmama

Thank you! I don’t believe there’s a Brahmin store anywhere in the state of Florida, which is probably good for me. Dillard’s gets enough of my money for them. I love the promotion they’re doing with the AHA this month.


----------



## Murphy47

Katiesmama said:


> Thank you! I don’t believe there’s a Brahmin store anywhere in the state of Florida, which is probably good for me. Dillard’s gets enough of my money for them. I love the promotion they’re doing with the AHA this month.



Brahmin has outlets in Orlando and West Palm Beach. Hope that helps.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Pics of the clearance items at the Brahmin Newport store. 40% off with $15 flat rate shipping if you're not near the store.


----------



## Hobbsy

Satcheldoll said:


> Pics of the clearance items at the Brahmin Newport store. 40% off with $15 flat rate shipping if you're not near the store.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4342514
> View attachment 4342515
> View attachment 4342516
> View attachment 4342517
> View attachment 4342518
> View attachment 4342519
> View attachment 4342520
> View attachment 4342521
> View attachment 4342522
> View attachment 4342523
> View attachment 4342524


Nice! Thanks so much for the info and posting pictures!!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Hobbsy said:


> Nice! Thanks so much for the info and posting pictures!!


You're welcome! [emoji1]


----------



## Katiesmama

When Dillard’s has a sale, and the bag you’ve loved since you first saw her last fall is now 30% off, whether you need it or not, you BUY!!! Lol, do I need it, heck no. But she’s mine


----------



## Amy.Bl.

Can anyone help identify the style of this bag? I have searched everywhere and I cannot find this exact one. I just want to know the name so I can figure out the value! It’s beautiful, and I posted a picture of the only identification I could find besides the brand name. The number is 106232. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Amy.Bl. said:


> Can anyone help identify the style of this bag? I have searched everywhere and I cannot find this exact one. I just want to know the name so I can figure out the value! It’s beautiful, and I posted a picture of the only identification I could find besides the brand name. The number is 106232. Any help is appreciated!


Looks like the Ophelia.


----------



## B4GBuff

Brahmin is one brand which should get more recognition IMO. Their bags are so durable and the embossing and mixed textures are amazing! 
I just got my Mother a Brahmin Ophelia in Toasted Almond Croco / Tan saffiano. She loves it!!  Especially the ability to use either the short or longer strap! (I don’t have it close by to take a pic so it’s from the eBay ad where I got it)



And MY Brahmin (only one so far) is my workhorse. My only tote actually, as rest of my bags are satchels or crossbody. When I need to carry documents or my iPad Pro etc I use this. When I carry it I get constant complements! It’s the medium Asher in brown / gold brushed Damask embossed. I also have the matching Debbie wallet (not pictured). I absolutely love love love this bag!!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Both bags are gorgeous!


----------



## gabz

Anyone have an evie? In curious if it holds more than a lane. Thx!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Markdowns at the Brahmin Newport store! 30% off with $15 ship fee. Ask for Brianna 401-849-5990.


----------



## Katiesmama

Ohhh, and I’m on a no-buy March


----------



## bag-mania

Does anyone have the small Mallory? It seems more like a medium size to me but I haven’t seen the larger version.


----------



## jroger1

I found a Pearl Melbourne Medium Asher on Belk.com @ 30% off. It is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Katiesmama

Stopped by my Dillards earlier to see if the sunflower snake Priscilla was in yet. It wasn’t but due sometime this month so the SA took my number and said she would text me. I always want to see them in person before I buy because sometimes I either fall out of love immediately (does that make me shallow) or in the case of the opal, I didn’t care for it until I saw it and then it haunted me until I bought it. I’m anxious to see the sunflower though. The no buy March may go right out the window


----------



## jroger1

Dillard’s marked down quite a few colors 30%. I scored Opal Kayla wristlet❤️


----------



## Katiesmama

The Brahmin girls, last week was emerald Priscilla, this week opal duxbury. I love these bags!


----------



## gabz

Does anyone have an eevie?


----------



## StylishCurvyGirl

Just recently got the Duxbury and matching wallet in Passionfruit I really want the matching Kayla wristlet as well!


----------



## Satcheldoll

gabz said:


> Does anyone have an eevie?


No. But I've seen them IRL. They are smaller in person than they appear in photos. I haven't tried to see what can fit in them. I might check it out again this weekend.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Katiesmama said:


> View attachment 4375027
> View attachment 4375028
> View attachment 4375031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Brahmin girls, last week was emerald Priscilla, this week opal duxbury. I love these bags!


I love the colors of your Brahmin girls.   Seems like you are enjoying using them.  I've enjoyed looking at your pictures.


----------



## lavenderjunkie

Just a note about figuring out the size of Brahmin handbags.... according to their site they measure the largest dimension.  So,  if the top of the bag is longer (wider)  than the bottom,  the dimension listed is the top.  I don't have an issue with this,  but it helps to know so you can try to figure out how big or small a handbag is gong to be.   Dooney measures very differently (they take their measurements of the length of the bag across the base).

What I find is that most Brahmin bags I look at turn out to be smaller than I envisioned.... because the base is smaller in both length and depth than I am used to.  I love my Brahmin styles and leather textures and color combinations.  I just wish some of them were a little roomier.


----------



## Bagmedic

I love the copa cabana bags but wish they would make a large tote in it.  I have an Elisa satchel and love it and want a small clutch and a large tote but they don't seem to make them.

I didn't care for this year's model.  the leather seemed thinner.  Is Brahmin going the same way some other brands and cheaping out?  I don't buy many Brahmin but they seem to be getting lighter.  I don't care if a bag is heavy as long as it is nice leather.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> I love the copa cabana bags but wish they would make a large tote in it.  I have an Elisa satchel and love it and want a small clutch and a large tote but they don't seem to make them.
> 
> I didn't care for this year's model.  the leather seemed thinner.  Is Brahmin going the same way some other brands and cheaping out?  I don't buy many Brahmin but they seem to be getting lighter.  I don't care if a bag is heavy as long as it is nice leather.


I haven't paid much attention to the leather on the Copa Cabana. Which color are referring to? They did two runs of it. An ivory and a tan. I don't think they would cheapen their leather now because there's been quite a push of getting Hollywood stars to carry them and also being used on numerous TV shows.


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> I haven't paid much attention to the leather on the Copa Cabana. Which color are referring to? They did two runs of it. An ivory and a tan. I don't think they would cheapen their leather now because there's been quite a push of getting Hollywood stars to carry them and also being used on numerous TV shows.


Both colors at retail right now for the copa cabana seem thin to me.  Are Hollywood stars carrying Brahmin or the copa cabana one?  I don't pay attention to Hollywood so not up on that.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> Both colors at retail right now for the copa cabana seem thin to me.  Are Hollywood stars carrying Brahmin or the copa cabana one?  I don't pay attention to Hollywood so not up on that.


Interesting about the copa cabana leather. And yes they are carrying Brahmin I haven't seen them carry the Copa Cabana but they are carrying the Melbourne and topsail leathers.


----------



## Bagmedic

Satcheldoll said:


> Interesting about the copa cabana leather. And yes they are carrying Brahmin I haven't seen them carry the Copa Cabana but they are carrying the Melbourne and topsail leathers.


Just my impression but I don't peruse them often and only have a few Brahmin.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Bagmedic said:


> Just my impression but I don't peruse them often and only have a few Brahmin.


Good to know. I've sold the majority of my Brahmins because I'm moving away from their embossed leather and styles. I still think they're pretty to look at but don't want to buy them. If that makes any sense at all.  Lol. I still actively check the website, get the catalog, have contacts with the stores and are in a few Facebook groups but I'm mostly sharing sale info or new items to keep others in the know.


----------



## Katiesmama

lavenderjunkie said:


> I love the colors of your Brahmin girls.   Seems like you are enjoying using them.  I've enjoyed looking at your pictures.


Thank you! I admit I am completely addicted and obsessed by Brahmin right now. Five years ago you couldn’t have given me one. But when the bug bit, oh my, it went clear through to the bone. I still love all my other favorite brands too, but Brahmin is definitely leading the pack right now. Oh, and I did get the sunflower astaire. I’ll post a pic this weekend when I can take it in natural light.


----------



## bagshopr

StylishCurvyGirl said:


> Just recently got the Duxbury and matching wallet in Passionfruit I really want the matching Kayla wristlet as well!


I have been eyeing this color! I'm in love with it- I want the Asher tote


----------



## Katiesmama

I haven’t seen the passionfruit in person but it does look beautiful in all the pictures I’ve seen. This is my beloved sunflower Astaire.


----------



## the_baglover

I have the duxbury in Blossom on the way. The colour is supposed to be off-white/beige/pale pink. I'm really curious to see it in RL.


----------



## Debra Watters




----------



## Satcheldoll

My score from the Dillard's sale.


----------



## Katiesmama

Beautiful bags!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Getting ready for vacations with my Brahmin crocs!!


----------



## gabz

Anyone have an evie?  thanks


----------



## gabz

I was looking at mini camila
Does anyone think the gussets will crack easily?


----------



## Katiesmama

I haven’t seen the mini Camilla in person yet. I’m comfortable with Brahmin quality though, and if you register the bag on line, you’ll have two years warranty on it. I love my Brahmins and I’m looking forward to seeing the new fall line in my Dillard’s store.


----------



## gabz

Katiesmama said:


> I haven’t seen the mini Camilla in person yet. I’m comfortable with Brahmin quality though, and if you register the bag on line, you’ll have two years warranty on it. I love my Brahmins and I’m looking forward to seeing the new fall line in my Dillard’s store.


Thanks do you know if that warranty applies outside the US too?


----------



## bagshopr

Has anyone seen the new Lava color in person? Is it a true red, or orange red?


----------



## Katiesmama

gabz said:


> Thanks do you know if that warranty applies outside the US too?


Hi, I don’t know but I think if you call customer service they’ll best be able to answer.


----------



## Katiesmama

bagshopr said:


> Has anyone seen the new Lava color in person? Is it a true red, or orange red?


I’m anxiously waiting for it to be in store also. I’m betting it’s an orangey red, but pictures can be deceiving. I’m also waiting to see the ammolite. I think that’s the one that I’ll most likely buy but I also like the tamarind that’s in store now. And since I have a fear that my beloved Priscilla may be replaced by Ingrid, I’m thinking I need to buy a pecan Priscilla while I still can.


----------



## Katiesmama

Its been awhile since I posted my bag of the week, so I thought I’d start it again with my medium Asher in topaz. What makes her really special is she is signed by Joan Martin, one of the co-founders of Brahmin. She was at one of my Dillard’s stores a couple of years ago and I was able to get two bags signed that day. She’s a lovely lady.


----------



## bagshopr

I will answer my own question- I saw the Lava color in the store today. It is pretty, and it has a definite orange tone. It looks like molten lava!


----------



## Katiesmama

bagshopr said:


> I will answer my own question- I saw the Lava color in the store today. It is pretty, and it has a definite orange tone. It looks like molten lava!


The lava is beautiful! I was disappointed with ammolite in person, however the agate stole my heart. I’m trying to be good but I may cave this weekend.


----------



## Katiesmama

It took a little longer than expected but the tamarind duxbury did come home with me. She was marked down 30% off so I pulled the trigger.


----------



## Mathieu12

Anyone see the new Layla? It is a gorgeous framed satchel. I love it but can’t decide if it is too dressy for everyday wear. Any thoughts?


----------



## Katiesmama

Mathieu12 said:


> Anyone see the new Layla? It is a gorgeous framed satchel. I love it but can’t decide if it is too dressy for everyday wear. Any thoughts?


I do love the frame bags but I have to admit, they don’t work as an everyday bag for me. And I don’t have a framed bag kind of life. I have one Coach that I waffle on selling, but I’ve learned to admire them and leave them.


----------



## Katiesmama

My heart be still, I love my new Amelia bag. It’s a Houston boutique exclusive, but they shipped it to me, so now I can call the Houston store my store


----------



## whateve

Katiesmama said:


> My heart be still, I love my new Amelia bag. It’s a Houston boutique exclusive, but they shipped it to me, so now I can call the Houston store my store


This is gorgeous! Really different from what I associate Brahmin with.


----------



## Katiesmama

whateve said:


> This is gorgeous! Really different from what I associate Brahmin with.


Thank you! Less than 10 years ago you couldn’t have given me a Brahmin. I didn’t like the croc embossed leather. The smooth bags were all right but they didn’t really do it for me either. Then something happened inside my head one day when I looked at a Brahmin snow leopard bag, and it has been an obsession ever since. I prefer them to any other designer now, including the luxury brands. Not that I would turn down an LV or Chanel, but Brahmin is my first choice of any


----------



## the_baglover

Apparently there's a lilac version of the Duxbury coming out in April. 

I already own the small duxbury in 3 colours but it's such a light weight, discreet, and classical bag. Perfect for taking it to work when logos are a no-no.


----------



## Katiesmama

I’m anxious to see the lilac dux in person. It looks beautiful in the catalog.


----------



## Satcheldoll

My latest Brahmin purchase Amelia Black Palmetto.


----------



## Katiesmama

Your new Amelia is gorgeous!


----------



## Valkrie

Belk is having 25% off Brahmin.  I really am loving the new Chambray that came out.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Katiesmama said:


> Your new Amelia is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Satcheldoll

Valkrie said:


> Belk is having 25% off Brahmin.  I really am loving the new Chambray that came out.


I don't remember Chambray. Going to check it out now!


----------



## Vivacie

Y'all have any favourite haircalf Brahmins? I have an older Mimosa in Camel Leopard that I adore and I wish Brahmin would bring back that kind of style. It was gorgeous. 

Also, I've noticed an increase in Brahmin fakes.  Found some on a marketplace site that looked questionable, sent pictures of them in to Brahmin customer service and it was confirmed that they were fakes.


----------



## Katiesmama

I have two bags with haircalf. I’ll try and take some pictures this weekend.


----------



## Vivacie

Dillards is having a sale and I've been wanting to change from a purse to backpack. So picked up the Mini Dartmouth in Aquarius 
Wasn't sure I'd like it and I felt kinda unimpressed when I received it. But the more I look and use it, the more I really enjoy it.  Really growing on me.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Vivacie said:


> Dillards is having a sale and I've been wanting to change from a purse to backpack. So picked up the Mini Dartmouth in Aquarius
> Wasn't sure I'd like it and I felt kinda unimpressed when I received it. But the more I look and use it, the more I really enjoy it.  Really growing on me.


I'm glad it's working out for you! I've thought about adding the Mini Dartmouth, but I already have two backpacks and both are Brahmin. The Serena Bayview (nylon) in black and the Rosemary in Cocoa. I've only used the Serena one time for travel and a trip to the zoo and the Rosemary I carried to work. The Rosemary I used as a top handle and not an actual backpack. I haven't carried either one in a couple years but have no plans to let them go. They are nice to have in my collection.


----------



## bagshopr

Has anyone seen the Lemonade color? I am craving a yellow bag for the summer.


----------



## Bayou Minou

Katiesmama said:


> My heart be still, I love my new Amelia bag. It’s a Houston boutique exclusive, but they shipped it to me, so now I can call the Houston store my store


I'd love to have it just for the little alligator ❤️


----------



## Satcheldoll

bagshopr said:


> Has anyone seen the Lemonade color? I am craving a yellow bag for the summer.


I saw it a few months ago before things shutdown. It's a nice light maybe more muted yellow in comparison to the yellow from last year (can't remember the official name).


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

I feel like people sleep on Brahmin when they are some of the most stunning bags.
I just picked a new one or from the NEX (I love how much cheaper shopping on base is, it was OG 285 and I paid 230)


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Fairly new to this brand. Anyone know if they ever restock collections? I am loving the new oilslick Mother of Pearl but only managed to grab an Amelia and Duxbury before they sold out. I would like to grab another Amelia for my sister.

Also, do they do many sales? I currently have a 10% coupon and some rewards. Not sure if they do any good holiday sales.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Fairly new to this brand. Anyone know if they ever restock collections? I am loving the new oilslick Mother of Pearl but only managed to grab an Amelia and Duxbury before they sold out. I would like to grab another Amelia for my sister.
> 
> Also, do they do many sales? I currently have a 10% coupon and some rewards. Not sure if they do any good holiday sales.


If you find a supply of these, I'd like a small crossbody in the oilslick.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> If you find a supply of these, I'd like a small crossbody in the oilslick.


I will keep hunting!! I emailed CS but who knows if they will ever reply with real info. I know the oilslick came in Katie which is a nice crossbody size I think. They seem to have sold out pretty quick. I got lucky when 1 duxbury popped back online 2 days ago.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

For sales, often you can find them on sale at Belk, Dillards and Macy’s.   I subscribe to the Brahmin website and they occasionally have sales.


----------



## Satcheldoll

AstridRhapsody said:


> I will keep hunting!! I emailed CS but who knows if they will ever reply with real info. I know the oilslick came in Katie which is a nice crossbody size I think. They seem to have sold out pretty quick. I got lucky when 1 duxbury popped back online 2 days ago.


Special colors like this sell out really quick and most times they don't get restocked and if they do it's only a few items. This happened in the summer when Wonderland was released (the image I posted). You have to keep checking the website or you can call one of the brahmin stores to see what they have in stock. The current promotion for October is $5 donation for BCA gives you 20% of one item. You can donate multiple times to get 20% off. This is only in stores until the end of the month.


----------



## houseof999

AstridRhapsody said:


> I will keep hunting!! I emailed CS but who knows if they will ever reply with real info. I know the oilslick came in Katie which is a nice crossbody size I think. They seem to have sold out pretty quick. I got lucky when 1 duxbury popped back online 2 days ago.


I couldn't find Katie, so I ordered the wine tote!  It's still a crossbody and no one will know if I choose to carry my wine with me everywhere!


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I couldn't find Katie, so I ordered the wine tote!  It's still a crossbody and no one will know if I choose to carry my wine with me everywhere!


It seems really tall. I hope you like it! I'm excited to see!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Satcheldoll said:


> Special colors like this sell out really quick and most times they don't get restocked and if they do it's only a few items. This happened in the summer when Wonderland was released (the image I posted). You have to keep checking the website or you can call one of the brahmin stores to see what they have in stock. The current promotion for October is $5 donation for BCA gives you 20% of one item. You can donate multiple times to get 20% off. This is only in stores until the end of the month.


Thanks for the info! I don't think I have any stores around me but might try calling a few this week. The large duxbury arrives Tuesday, hoping I don't find it too massive lol


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> I couldn't find Katie, so I ordered the wine tote!  It's still a crossbody and no one will know if I choose to carry my wine with me everywhere!


Hahaha good choice!!!! The way things are going I might need some wine with me as well lol


----------



## Satcheldoll

AstridRhapsody said:


> Thanks for the info! I don't think I have any stores around me but might try calling a few this week. The large duxbury arrives Tuesday, hoping I don't find it too massive lol


I prefer the regular (medium) Duxbury size. Also, MOP will be landing at Dillard's in December of you have a store near you. Not sure if it will be online.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> I prefer the regular (medium) Duxbury size. Also, MOP will be landing at Dillard's in December of you have a store near you. Not sure if it will be online.


Thank you! I will have to remember to run to my local Dillard's for this!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Satcheldoll said:


> I prefer the regular (medium) Duxbury size. Also, MOP will be landing at Dillard's in December of you have a store near you. Not sure if it will be online.


Oh that's great news! I have 2 Dillard's fairly close to me.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Just popping back to say I am really loving the Amelia style. Perfect size to hold all my stuff with room to spare and is lightweight. The wide shoulder strap is so comfortable I will probably use it on the Duxbury too if I end up keeping it when it arrives. I am really wanting to grab another Amelia in the new Retrograde color but will hold off until I pull more bags to sell.


----------



## teralpar

I bought my first Brahmin (Large Duxbury Cocoa Melbourne) back in the beginning of October, and I have been hooked ever since...3 weeks later and I already own 5 pieces, with 5 more on the way! I just received this stunning Large Amelia in Mirage Melbourne last week and I’ve been carrying her ever since!


----------



## LPR200

That blue is gorgeous. I just ordered two Misha in Melbourne and Veil (black) from Zappos to compare.


----------



## whateve

teralpar said:


> I bought my first Brahmin (Large Duxbury Cocoa Melbourne) back in the beginning of October, and I have been hooked ever since...3 weeks later and I already own 5 pieces, with 5 more on the way! I just received this stunning Large Amelia in Mirage Melbourne last week and I’ve been carrying her ever since!


Ooh, that is gorgeous!!!! I don't need anymore temptation!


----------



## teralpar

Just arrived from the Orlando Outlet— Duxbury Carryall in Chocolate Whitney and Anywhere Convertible in Umbra!


----------



## melissatrv

Is Mother of Pearl and Oil Slick the same color?   

I have noticed that when Brahmin has done limited colors, they occasionally release them in more styles the following year if they sold well.  Or sometimes they release a color that is almost exact but call it by a different name.


----------



## houseof999

Wine tote in MOP just got here! The finish is gorgeous!    Katie MOP arrives tomorrow.


----------



## Satcheldoll

melissatrv said:


> Is Mother of Pearl and Oil Slick the same color?
> 
> I have noticed that when Brahmin has done limited colors, they occasionally release them in more styles the following year if they sold well.  Or sometimes they release a color that is almost exact but call it by a different name.


Brahmin's official name for the color that was just released is Mother of Pearl. Other brands have used the term Oil slick for this type of look/finish.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Wine tote in MOP just got here! The finish is gorgeous!    Katie MOP arrives tomorrow.
> View attachment 4891446


It's beautiful! Are you going to keep it?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> It's beautiful! Are you going to keep it?


I don't think so. I usually don't like open totes.


----------



## houseof999

I'm only 5'1" so I think it looks ridiculously big on my petite frame. This is with my strap adjusted to the shortest drop.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I'm only 5'1" so I think it looks ridiculously big on my petite frame. This is with my strap adjusted to the shortest drop.
> 
> View attachment 4891480


lol, I hate to say it but you look like a little kid playing dress-up! Don't feel bad, I'm taller than you, and some big bags look like that on me too.

You're looking good, girl! Your hair has grown out a lot.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I need to take better pics during daytime, large duxbury.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> I need to take better pics during daytime, large duxbury.


This is so pretty! I can hardly wait for my MOP bags to arrive.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> lol, I hate to say it but you look like a little kid playing dress-up! Don't feel bad, I'm taller than you, and some big bags look like that on me too.
> 
> You're looking good, girl! Your hair has grown out a lot.



I don't feel bad.  I know I am fun sized!  

Also thank you so much for the compliment! I'm baffled by the keto diet but I'm not complaining as it seems to be working for me. 

Long hair courtesy of Covid-19. I have a hairdresser friend so I just need to make an appointment to get my layers cut again. They're a mess right now. Haha.


----------



## houseof999

Katie is here! The bag is fine but the strap is not detachable and not adjustable from both sides.  I have adjusted it to the shortest drop for crossbody and it's at 22"! So the bottom of the bag is hitting me at the same place where the wine tote was hitting on me with it's shortest setting. It's barely 2 or 3 inches above my knees. I would be hitting it with my thigh every time I take a step. I also dislike the stud and slit adjusting method. It's a PITA trying to get the stud through the hole. Anywho I think I need two more holes on the strap for it to fit me right. I don't know if I should punch additional holes or just return it.

@BeachBagGal this crossbody will be perfect for you. The strap drop is perfect for you.


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> Katie is here! The bag is fine but the strap is not detachable and not adjustable from both sides.  I have adjusted it to the shortest drop for crossbody and it's at 22"! So the bottom of the bag is hitting me at the same place where the wine tote was hitting on me with it's shortest setting. It's barely 2 or 3 inches above my knees. I would be hitting it with my thigh every time I take a step. I also dislike the stud and slit adjusting method. It's a PITA trying to get the stud through the hole. Anywho I think I need two more holes on the strap for it to fit me right. I don't know if I should punch additional holes or just return it.
> 
> @BeachBagGal this crossbody


My first instinct is to return it but take some time to think about it. I usually lazy and if it doesn't work for me right out the box I'm not going to make an effort to punch holes. They did have a Lorelei which is a small borderline mini shoulder bag if you just have to have something in this color. The only other new style coming in December is the Mod Bowie. Which is this silhouette.


----------



## BohemianBarbie87

houseof999 said:


> I'm only 5'1" so I think it looks ridiculously big on my petite frame. This is with my strap adjusted to the shortest drop.
> 
> View attachment 4891480



I’m the same height but I have a long torso so I’m not sure if it would look as big on me (I’m also heavier), it could actually look more balanced based on me being wider. ‍♀️


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Katie is here! The bag is fine but the strap is not detachable and not adjustable from both sides.  I have adjusted it to the shortest drop for crossbody and it's at 22"! So the bottom of the bag is hitting me at the same place where the wine tote was hitting on me with it's shortest setting. It's barely 2 or 3 inches above my knees. I would be hitting it with my thigh every time I take a step. I also dislike the stud and slit adjusting method. It's a PITA trying to get the stud through the hole. Anywho I think I need two more holes on the strap for it to fit me right. I don't know if I should punch additional holes or just return it.
> 
> @BeachBagGal this crossbody will be perfect for you. The strap drop is perfect for you.


I'm jealous yours came so much faster than mine. Mine isn't coming until Monday.


----------



## houseof999

BohemianBarbie87 said:


> I’m the same height but I have a long torso so I’m not sure if it would look as big on me (I’m also heavier), it could actually look more balanced based on me being wider. ‍♀


I would love to know how you like it once you get it! Keep me posted! I'll be returning the wine tote for sure.


----------



## houseof999

Satcheldoll said:


> My first instinct is to return it but take some time to think about it. I usually lazy and if it doesn't work for me right out the box I'm not going to make an effort to punch holes. They did have a Lorelei which is a small borderline mini shoulder bag if you just have to have something in this color. The only other new style coming in December is the Mod Bowie. Which is this silhouette.


If the new style has a zip closure and a crossbody strap it might work. I can't do shoulder bags.


----------



## Satcheldoll

houseof999 said:


> If the new style has a zip closure and a crossbody strap it might work. I can't do shoulder bags.


The mod bowie does have a zip closure and an adjustable strap that can crossbody.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> Katie is here! The bag is fine but the strap is not detachable and not adjustable from both sides.  I have adjusted it to the shortest drop for crossbody and it's at 22"! So the bottom of the bag is hitting me at the same place where the wine tote was hitting on me with it's shortest setting. It's barely 2 or 3 inches above my knees. I would be hitting it with my thigh every time I take a step. I also dislike the stud and slit adjusting method. It's a PITA trying to get the stud through the hole. Anywho I think I need two more holes on the strap for it to fit me right. I don't know if I should punch additional holes or just return it.
> 
> @BeachBagGal this crossbody will be perfect for you. The strap drop is perfect for you.


How do you feel about the bag, other than the strap? My concern is that it is so narrow. I'm afraid it will be hard to load up without looking lumpy. Everything will have to be stacked.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

My Katie arrived today as well and it is definitely my least favorite of the 3. I am going to take a few days to think about it.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> How do you feel about the bag, other than the strap? My concern is that it is so narrow. I'm afraid it will be hard to load up without looking lumpy. Everything will have to be stacked.


I don't have to worry about that as I rarely carry a "load". Most off the times keys, wallet and my phone are all I carry.
ETA: I wish it had feet like the wine tote.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Went ahead and decided today, I am going to ship Katie back. It is just too long and flat for me.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Went ahead and decided today, I am going to ship Katie back. It is just too long and flat for me.


That's my fear.


----------



## whateve

My bags came today. The mother of pearl finish is as beautiful as I expected. The Katie is a keeper. All my stuff fits without looking lumpy. I was able to adjust the strap to the shortest and it will work. Boy, those are really hard to adjust! I guess now that I have it where I want it, I'll never move it. I didn't completely unwrap the Lorelei. It's a cute little bag and fits more than it seems it would but I don't like tiny bags with short straps.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> My bags came today. The mother of pearl finish is as beautiful as I expected. The Katie is a keeper. All my stuff fits without looking lumpy. I was able to adjust the strap to the shortest and it will work. Boy, those are really hard to adjust! I guess now that I have it where I want it, I'll never move it. I didn't completely unwrap the Lorelei. It's a cute little bag and fits more than it seems it would but I don't like tiny bags with short straps.


I'm still thinking whether I should punch holes on my strap. I just don't know how to do the punch and slit at the same time. Do I need a special tool? Would a cobbler have it so I can just take it to one?


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I'm still thinking whether I should punch holes on my strap. I just don't know how to do the punch and slit at the same time. Do I need a special tool? Would a cobbler have it so I can just take it to one?


If everything else is good about the bag, I would have holes punched. A cobbler would probably do it better than you could. Make sure you go to a good one. At the shortest setting I have a 22 inch drop.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> If everything else is good about the bag, I would have holes punched. A cobbler would probably do it better than you could. Make sure you go to a good one. At the shortest setting I have a 22 inch drop.


Everything else is good! Thanks for the encouragement! I was gonna pack it up but I am going to keep it after all!


----------



## duranie70

Hey Brahmin lovers- I got the new style, Elaine, in Cappuccino Ombré. It’s a beaut and a keeper.


----------



## gregbeajon2020

I got the Tia bag in Black Meri and I love it. It was going to replace my laptop bag for work and it fits everything in it so easily!


----------



## whateve

gregbeajon2020 said:


> I got the Tia bag in Black Meri and I love it. It was going to replace my laptop bag for work and it fits everything in it so easily!


That's pretty! How do you like Brahmin smooth leather?


----------



## gregbeajon2020

whateve said:


> That's pretty! How do you like Brahmin smooth leather?



It seems of good quality - I would compare it to Michael Kors/ Higher end coach bag quality. The stitching it nicely done and it feels like this will last/ durable. Its my first smooth leather from them. I will let you know how it stands up.


----------



## Satcheldoll

gregbeajon2020 said:


> I got the Tia bag in Black Meri and I love it. It was going to replace my laptop bag for work and it fits everything in it so easily!


This is beautiful. What size laptop fits in it? Can you post a picture of what all can fit in it? I'm in the market for a new work bag when I go back into the office in June.

ETA: I looked at the video online but they only showed a Macbook and a wallet.


----------



## gregbeajon2020

Satcheldoll said:


> This is beautiful. What size laptop fits in it? Can you post a picture of what all can fit in it? I'm in the market for a new work bag when I go back into the office in June.
> 
> ETA: I looked at the video online but they only showed a Macbook and a wallet.


So it fit my chromebook thats 16 inches (sideways only), the laptop charger, my LV wallet, my Channel sun-glass case, notebook, pens, post its, and jewelry bag where I keep my engagement ring and wedding band if I know my hands will get dirty. It could have probably fit a makeup bag in there or a clutch as well and it closed nicely. I will say, the laptop made the sides puff a bit - not noticeable but it wasn't inward like it was designed to be. There is also no shoulder strap. But the hand straps did feel like it could handle the weight of it. I have attached photos, I have a video I could message you - I don't think I can post videos on here


----------



## gregbeajon2020

Oh Oh, here is my google link for the video. I am not sure why I called my jewelry bag a makeup bag...I am tired 






						0 new items by Bea Bea
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Satcheldoll

gregbeajon2020 said:


> Oh Oh, here is my google link for the video. I am not sure why I called my jewelry bag a makeup bag...I am tired
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 0 new items by Bea Bea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photos.app.goo.gl


Thank you so much for the photos and bonus video! It fits a good amount. My laptop is only 13inches so it should have enough space.


----------



## swallowtails

Just found this thread and this brand. Oh wow I'm going to have a good browse in a bit, the croc embossed leather looks gorgeous!


----------



## Nancy in VA

I just ordered my first Brahmin - wanted the Mother of Pearl but that is sold out so I found out they brought back a color called "wonderland" which is very similar to MOP - cant wait to get it!


----------



## whateve

Nancy in VA said:


> I just ordered my first Brahmin - wanted the Mother of Pearl but that is sold out so I found out they brought back a color called "wonderland" which is very similar to MOP - cant wait to get it!


Which style did you get?


----------



## Valkrie

This new Botanica print is so pretty.  I love anything tropical.


----------



## Red Velvette

I just ordered this one. It's a bit loud, but I love it!


----------



## Riezky

Nancy in VA said:


> I just ordered my first Brahmin - wanted the Mother of Pearl but that is sold out so I found out they brought back a color called "wonderland" which is very similar to MOP - cant wait to get it!



Did you receive yours? I just ordered the mini Francine in Wonderland and am very excited to see it in person as well!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone buy anything in prism ombre, or the iridescent leopard? Thoughts?


----------



## whateve

Any comparison between mother of pearl and wonderland? If you have one, do you need the other?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> Any comparison between mother of pearl and wonderland? If you have one, do you need the other?


I have a wonderland card case. I can try and take a pic later next to MOP if someone else doesn't. I am also considering the small johanna in wonderland even though I bought most of the MOP line.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> I have a wonderland card case. I can try and take a pic later next to MOP if someone else doesn't. I am also considering the small johanna in wonderland even though I bought most of the MOP line.


That's the bag I'm considering. I'm afraid I won't love it quite as much as MOP Katie.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> That's the bag I'm considering. I'm afraid I won't love it quite as much as MOP Katie.


Someone here described MOP as dragon skin, and wonderland as a mermaid. It is exactly how I see the 2 as well lol. Still haven't found my card case for a pic, hopefully tonight still. Wonderland is very aquamarine to me vs more grey in MOP.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Someone here described MOP as dragon skin, and wonderland as a mermaid. It is exactly how I see the 2 as well lol. Still haven't found my card case for a pic, hopefully tonight still. Wonderland is very aquamarine to me vs more grey in MOP.


It's too late. It sold out. Thanks anyway. I shouldn't have waffled.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Mother of Pearl vs Wonderland without and with flash. MOP leans grey, Wonderland more aqua. Small Johanna is the perfect crossbody size imo.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Mother of Pearl vs Wonderland without and with flash. MOP leans grey, Wonderland more aqua. Small Johanna is the perfect crossbody size imo.


Thank you! Johanna looks very cute!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> Thank you! Johanna looks very cute!


I really like that it has a wide strap that buckles vs the holes you have to punch through on a lot of other styles. My phone fits in the outside pocket and the inside has 2 zip pockets, one slip, and a key clip.
Leopard version came today too but I can't get a decent pic of it. It has an amazing purple/green oilslick overlay on the leopard.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> I really like that it has a wide strap that buckles vs the holes you have to punch through on a lot of other styles. My phone fits in the outside pocket and the inside has 2 zip pockets, one slip, and a key clip.
> Leopard version came today too but I can't get a decent pic of it. It has an amazing purple/green oilslick overlay on the leopard.


Now I'm looking at dragon melbourne.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> Now I'm looking at dragon melbourne.


Omg, I have been doing the same! I think I will return my prism ombre and get something in dragon.


----------



## Riezky

whateve said:


> Now I'm looking at dragon melbourne.



The dragon Mira is amazing!! Been drooling over it for an hour, just wish it came in a mini.


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> The dragon Mira is amazing!! Been drooling over it for an hour, just wish it came in a mini.


I wish it came in Johanna as I would like to try that style.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Omg, I have been doing the same! I think I will return my prism ombre and get something in dragon.


What style did you get in prism ombre?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Riezky said:


> The dragon Mira is amazing!! Been drooling over it for an hour, just wish it came in a mini.


I might go for the small elaine and journal. Do they do mother's day sales? I know their $50-$100 off just ended.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> What style did you get in prism ombre?


Medium Duxbury and matching wristlet. I also had ordered small caroline but it is packed up to return, felt too bulky.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> I might go for the small elaine and journal. Do they do mother's day sales? I know their $50-$100 off just ended.


I was considering the Elaine but it is bigger than I need. I don't want to get another Katie.


----------



## Riezky

AstridRhapsody said:


> I might go for the small elaine and journal. Do they do mother's day sales? I know their $50-$100 off just ended.



No idea, but I certainly hope they do another sale!! The Elaine is so cute 



whateve said:


> I was considering the Elaine but it is bigger than I need. I don't want to get another Katie.



Did you look at the Vida? I think it's cute, but also feel like the Katie showcases the color better. Do you find your MOP Katie comfortable/easy to use? I am considering overpaying for one, lol.


----------



## whateve

Riezky said:


> No idea, but I certainly hope they do another sale!! The Elaine is so cute
> 
> 
> 
> Did you look at the Vida? I think it's cute, but also feel like the Katie showcases the color better. Do you find your MOP Katie comfortable/easy to use? I am considering overpaying for one, lol.


I did look at the Vida. I think it is too small. I like the Katie.


----------



## Katiesmama

My latest, the Botanika Duxbury


----------



## whateve

I never posted this here. Mini Francine in wonderland. I love the look of the style but the magnetic snap is sort of a pain. I think if it would help if the magnet was stronger. It takes several tries to get it to catch.


----------



## Satcheldoll

Katiesmama said:


> My latest, the Botanika Duxbury


Pretty!


----------



## whateve

This bag looks gorgeous!








						Caroline Nutmeg Eldorado | Brahmin
					

The Caroline is a polished, uber-stylish satchel featuring clean lines and a classic structured shape. A zipper closure keeps your items secure all day, while




					www.brahmin.com
				



Does anyone have it? I'm not sure the style is for me but I love the woven leather combined with the trim.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone know if Black Pearl will hit Dillard's, Macy's, etc? I ordered the credit card wallet and it arrived today, it is so pretty! I am having a hard time picking a matching bag though. The tote already sold out so worried I may be running out of time to decide.


----------



## Satcheldoll

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone know if Black Pearl will hit Dillard's, Macy's, etc? I ordered the credit card wallet and it arrived today, it is so pretty! I am having a hard time picking a matching bag though. The tote already sold out so worried I may be running out of time to decide.


Black Pearl will come to Dillard’s on October.  Don’t know about Macy’s.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Satcheldoll said:


> Black Pearl will come to Dillard’s on October.  Don’t know about Macy’s.


That's great to know, thanks! I ended up ordering black pearl elaine but not sure if I made the right choice. Things are selling out on their website so it is good to know I will have more time to think since I can always stop by Dillard's and they will probably restock their site.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone know if the strap can be completely removed on Esme?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone know if the strap can be completely removed on Esme?


 It appears so from pictures with the same style strap as other removable straps.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

ALPurseFanatic said:


> It appears so from pictures with the same style strap as other removable straps.
> 
> View attachment 5214785


Yes, it took a lot of work but I finally got the strap off!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone know where I can find duxbury in black pearl?


----------



## Satcheldoll

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone know where I can find duxbury in black pearl?


You can check the Brahmin boutiques. They’re having their BCA promotion this month. Donate $5 and get 20% off an item. You can donate multiple times and get the discount.


----------



## pixi-stix

Wondering why Brahmin doesn’t have its own main thread?  Is it not a very popular brand?  I’ve seen it posted on a shoe group I’m in, and I’m wondering about the brand. If anyone can shed some light that would be great!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone have an extra $50 off coupon they aren't planning on using?


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone have an extra $50 off coupon they aren't planning on using?


I didn’t get one but if it is something in store, I bet they would find one for you to use.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

ALPurseFanatic said:


> I didn’t get one but if it is something in store, I bet they would find one for you to use.


I am not near any stores


----------



## snibor

pixi-stix said:


> Wondering why Brahmin doesn’t have its own main thread?  Is it not a very popular brand?  I’ve seen it posted on a shoe group I’m in, and I’m wondering about the brand. If anyone can shed some light that would be great!


Not enough activity on the forum.  There has to be a certain amount of activity before they allow a designer section.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

AstridRhapsody said:


> I am not near any stores


They will gladly do call in orders.  The associates at the Galleria in Dallas are excellent.  I know several forum members use them who live out of the DFW area.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone have an extra $50 off coupon they aren't planning on using?


What are you getting? I've never gotten any coupons from them, even when I've put things in my cart and waited.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> What are you getting? I've never gotten any coupons from them, even when I've put things in my cart and waited.


I am wanting to grab something in Technicolor. I typically get 10% after filling my cart and waiting a day or 2 but it hasn't been working lately. They sent me a physical $50 coupon about 2 weeks ago but I used it on a pink cobra bag already.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Eeeekkk..... just found a short youtube vid of technicolor, it looks even prettier than the website!!


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Eeeekkk..... just found a short youtube vid of technicolor, it looks even prettier than the website!!


What are you going to get, a bag or slg?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> What are you going to get, a bag or slg?


I can't decide between the 2 crossbodies. I don't want to pay full price but since they are exclusives I know I won't be able to find them at Dillard's, Macy's, etc later. I love the Duxbury too but it is huge and I just bought that style in Pink Cobra.


----------



## houseof999

AstridRhapsody said:


> I can't decide between the 2 crossbodies. I don't want to pay full price but since they are exclusives I know I won't be able to find them at Dillard's, Macy's, etc later. I love the Duxbury too but it is huge and I just bought that style in Pink Cobra.


I really love the the small flap crossbody but it's too expensive for its size.  Jmo.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I really love the the small flap crossbody but it's too expensive for its size.  Jmo.


Although they are generally cheaper than Coach.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I really love the the small flap crossbody but it's too expensive for its size.  Jmo.


I'm looking at the Emmy in black pearl ombre.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> I really love the the small flap crossbody but it's too expensive for its size.  Jmo.





whateve said:


> I'm looking at the Emmy in black pearl ombre.


I love both those bags!! I went overkill with black pearl bags and slgs though so I am pretending the new bags in black pearl don't exist lol. I ordered the ultraviolet small elaine last week and it has gorgeous silver and metallic purple overlay. I am trying to be good and just get 1 bag in technicolor, reallllllly don't want to pay full price though.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> I love both those bags!! I went overkill with black pearl bags and slgs though so I am pretending the new bags in black pearl don't exist lol. I ordered the ultraviolet small elaine last week and it has gorgeous silver and metallic purple overlay. I am trying to be good and just get 1 bag in technicolor, reallllllly don't want to pay full price though.


Ultraviolet looks gorgeous. I'm trying to not repeat styles. I've paid full price for all of mine except for the wallet I found at a thrift store.


----------



## Satcheldoll

AstridRhapsody said:


> I am not near any stores


You don’t have to live near the stores. Just call or email for the item you’re looking for and they will help you. They will send you pics so too.  I live in Nebraska and shop with the Dallas and Rhode Island stores and some of the outlet stores.


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> I'm looking at the Emmy in black pearl ombre.



I love the look of the Emmy but I would love it more if it were the size of the Coach retro Lindy. Emmy seems priced right for its size.  Everlee seems overpriced for its size.  


I have Katie in MOP which I paid full price for with no problem and it fits so much more than the Everlee would.  I just don't want to buy another Katie.


----------



## whateve

houseof999 said:


> I love the look of the Emmy but I would love it more if it were the size of the Coach retro Lindy. Emmy seems priced right for its size.  Everlee seems overpriced for its size.
> View attachment 5250712
> 
> I have Katie in MOP which I paid full price for with no problem and it fits so much more than the Everlee would.  I just don't want to buy another Katie.


This is the Emmy I'm looking at https://www.brahmin.com/emmy-black-...0674.html?dwvar_T03170800674_color=BlackPearl I think the price is reasonable for the size but it would be much cuter if it were smaller. I don't need it to be that big. I'm smaller than their model. I think it would look huge on me. I just talked myself out of it. Yeah, retro Lindy would be the perfect size.

Everlee is too small to be an everyday bag like Katie. Katie is a good size but I agree, I don't want another one.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> This is the Emmy I'm looking at https://www.brahmin.com/emmy-black-...0674.html?dwvar_T03170800674_color=BlackPearl I think the price is reasonable for the size but it would be much cuter if it were smaller. I don't need it to be that big. I'm smaller than their model. I think it would look huge on me. I just talked myself out of it. Yeah, retro Lindy would be the perfect size.
> 
> Everlee is too small to be an everyday bag like Katie. Katie is a good size but I agree, I don't want another one.


Black pearl comes in a few other small size bags, I really love my small johanna. I think Dillard's still has most of the line in stock.


----------



## houseof999

AstridRhapsody said:


> Black pearl comes in a few other small size bags, I really love my small johanna. I think Dillard's still has most of the line in stock.


I love how the Johanna looks but I really wish they didn't add a turnlock to the outside pocket. I think I will find it inconvenient and won't use the front pocket because of it.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

houseof999 said:


> I love how the Johanna looks but I really wish they didn't add a turnlock to the outside pocket. I think I will find it inconvenient and won't use the front pocket because of it.


I was worried about that too but haven't had any issues so far, I keep my card case in that pocket. I really like how comfortable the wide strap is.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Well, just tried calling 1 store and they said they can't give me the $50 coupon because it is a unique code.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Black pearl comes in a few other small size bags, I really love my small johanna. I think Dillard's still has most of the line in stock.


Katie is so much cheaper than anything else. But it is too similar to mother of pearl. If the Esme had a long strap, I'd like it. I like Rene but I wonder if that is too much black, and I'm not thrilled with another magnetic snap closure as the one on my mini Francine is a pain to line up so it actually stays closed. And it is expensive relative to the others.

ETA: I'm considering Johanna.


----------



## houseof999

I want the small ashlee


----------



## whateve

Are there any coupons for Dillard's?


----------



## whateve

In the pictures, black pearl looks kind of brown. How does it look compared to MOP?


----------



## houseof999

whateve said:


> In the pictures, black pearl looks kind of brown. How does it look compared to MOP?



Idk but I will try to go tomorrow with my MOP Katie for a comp.  Unless maybe @AstridRhapsody has both I think. @AstridRhapsody can you post a comparison pic of the two finishes?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Pretty poor pics, sorry. Black pearl has a plummy/copper finish in the middle. Dark purple, blue, and green on the sides.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> Are there any coupons for Dillard's?


I have never been able to find coupons for Dillard's.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Pretty poor pics, sorry. Black pearl has a plummy/copper finish in the middle. Dark purple, blue, and green on the sides.


Thanks! It sounds like the sides are similar to Henri Bendel petrol.


----------



## houseof999

AstridRhapsody said:


> Pretty poor pics, sorry. Black pearl has a plummy/copper finish in the middle. Dark purple, blue, and green on the sides.



Thank you so much! Ugh, I feel I must have something in black pearl! It's so pretty!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> Thanks! It sounds like the sides are similar to Henri Bendel petrol.


Yes! Sides are almost identical!


houseof999 said:


> Thank you so much! Ugh, I feel I must have something in black pearl! It's so pretty!



It really looks best in sunlight, such pretty colors yet still neutral enough to match most of my wardrobe.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

So I caved and ordered small elaine and ady wallet in technicolor from a store that overnighted it. They are beautiful!!!! The metallic rainbow colors are on a black background so they really pop. I will try to take pics when I get home.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Technicolor!!!!
Will be returning the ultraviolet in this style. But of course now I want the Duxbury too.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> Technicolor!!!!
> Will be returning the ultraviolet in this style. But of course now I want the Duxbury too.


They are beautiful! I need to stop looking. 

Are the prices at Dillard's higher? I'm wondering why the small Johanna is $315 at Dillard's while the Emmy, which is bigger, is $285 at Brahmin. I'm also looking at Margo in steel fontaine.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> They are beautiful! I need to stop looking.
> 
> Are the prices at Dillard's higher? I'm wondering why the small Johanna is $315 at Dillard's while the Emmy, which is bigger, is $285 at Brahmin. I'm also looking at Margo in steel fontaine.


I noticed a small caroline is mispriced but they should be the same. The Johanna is $315 because it is part of the more expensive black pearl line. Anything with the black lizard trim is a bit more than the bags that are 100% black pearl croc.

That steel fontaine is pretty too!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Has anyone had any luck in adding holes to their Brahmin straps? Even on the shortest crossbody hole I find their straps a bit too long.


----------



## houseof999

AstridRhapsody said:


> Has anyone had any luck in adding holes to their Brahmin straps? Even on the shortest crossbody hole I find their straps a bit too long.


I've been thinking about adding a hole in the Katie strap. Just haven't made it out to the cobbler yet.


----------



## NewLove480

Hi everyone! I just purchased my first Brahmin -- a Katie in Awestruck -- and am loving it. It's a major upgrade from my very basic and neutral bags! I found it at my local Dillards, and now I'm hoping a sale comes up during the holidays. I have a "feeling" I will be looking for more colors/designs in the future!


----------



## houseof999

NewLove480 said:


> Hi everyone! I just purchased my first Brahmin -- a Katie in Awestruck -- and am loving it. It's a major upgrade from my very basic and neutral bags! I found it at my local Dillards, and now I'm hoping a sale comes up during the holidays. I have a "feeling" I will be looking for more colors/designs in the future!



I just looked it up! Love the colors!


----------



## NewLove480

houseof999 said:


> I just looked it up! Love the colors!


Me too!  Now I want to find a crossbody style that's about the same size (and with an outside pocket). Any and all recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## whateve

NewLove480 said:


> Me too!  Now I want to find a crossbody style that's about the same size (and with an outside pocket). Any and all recommendations are appreciated!


They make more variations in Katie than any other style. I have a mini Francine that's a nice size. I think Johanna is a nice looking style.


----------



## NewLove480

Brahmins are up to 25% off at Belk.com through Dec. 5 (I think). Lots of selection available currently -- I'm eyeing a couple of handbags and SLGs too!


----------



## whateve

NewLove480 said:


> Brahmins are up to 25% off at Belk.com through Dec. 5 (I think). Lots of selection available currently -- I'm eyeing a couple of handbags and SLGs too!


Thank you!


----------



## Dmurphy1

My first Brahmin and I adore this bag !!  Duxbury Gatsby satchel !!


----------



## whateve

Someone please tell me I don't need anything in blue topaz melbourne!
Doesn't this look gorgeous? https://www.brahmin.com/small-ashle...100720.html?dwvar_T7215100720_color=BlueTopaz

Is it too close to Wonderland?

Also, does Dillard's ever put Brahmin on sale? Are there any promo codes?


----------



## Satcheldoll

whateve said:


> Someone please tell me I don't need anything in blue topaz melbourne!
> Doesn't this look gorgeous? https://www.brahmin.com/small-ashle...100720.html?dwvar_T7215100720_color=BlueTopaz
> 
> Is it too close to Wonderland?
> 
> Also, does Dillard's ever put Brahmin on sale? Are there any promo codes?


Dillard’s rarely does sales outside of their markdowns to move inventory. No promo codes. Sometimes they’ll do a random 25 or 30% off. You’d have to check the website or local store. In the past they’ve done after Thanksgiving sale but it doesn’t include new colors/inventory but they sometimes include their core colors (black, pecan, toasted). They also have a New Years Day sale that is crazy (clearing out inventory that’s been marked down as well) but I usually avoid it because it’s too many people. I don’t know if they’re going to have that one because of COVID.


----------



## livinginnw

Does have an opinion on the Johanna vs. Tabitha models?

My only other Brahmin is the Margo at the moment.


----------



## whateve

livinginnw said:


> Does have an opinion on the Johanna vs. Tabitha models?
> 
> My only other Brahmin is the Margo at the moment.


How do you like Margo? What color do you have? I've been waiting for weeks for Margo and small Johanna to get delivered. 

Just comparing the two online, the Johanna is bigger and has an outside pocket, but the shoulder drop is less. The Johanna is going to stick out a bit further from your body, but not much, and the extra depth might make is easier to arrange your things. I would be a little concerned that it would be difficult to zip the Tabitha due to the curve. Just based on the online pictures, I like Johanna better because of the pocket and that it is a little more east west. I like the look better.


----------



## LaVisioneer

Hi everyone! It’s been a while since I’ve been on TPF. About a year ago I bought (at full price) this mod Bowie in mother of Pearl. I purposely bought from Zappos as they had a 365 day return period. And so this very pretty bag sat completely unused for a year while I decided if I could justify spending this much on a bag (what can I say…I’m cheap by the standards on this blog ).

The return date was approaching and as I opened up the box to check that everything was all set to ship it back, I had a change of heart. And now I’ve been using her quite often!



(I think it may have been have been me who refered to MOP as dragon skin).

I love that this bag doesn’t tip over as I carry a 500ml bottle in it! Too bad Brahmin discontinued this style.

I love their iridescent colors…I’m wondering why they don’t make keychains or small accessories like last year:


----------



## whateve

LaVisioneer said:


> Hi everyone! It’s been a while since I’ve been on TPF. About a year ago I bought (at full price) this mod Bowie in mother of Pearl. I purposely bought from Zappos as they had a 365 day return period. And so this very pretty bag sat completely unused for a year while I decided if I could justify spending this much on a bag (what can I say…I’m cheap by the standards on this blog ).
> 
> The return date was approaching and as I opened up the box to check that everything was all set to ship it back, I had a change of heart. And now I’ve been using her quite often!
> 
> View attachment 5275252
> 
> (I think it may have been have been me who refered to MOP as dragon skin).
> 
> I love that this bag doesn’t tip over as I carry a 500ml bottle in it! Too bad Brahmin discontinued this style.
> 
> I love their iridescent colors…I’m wondering why they don’t make keychains or small accessories like last year:
> 
> View attachment 5275255


I'm glad you decided to keep her! MOP is gorgeous!


----------



## livinginnw

whateve said:


> How do you like Margo? What color do you have? I've been waiting for weeks for Margo and small Johanna to get delivered.
> 
> Just comparing the two online, the Johanna is bigger and has an outside pocket, but the shoulder drop is less. The Johanna is going to stick out a bit further from your body, but not much, and the extra depth might make is easier to arrange your things. I would be a little concerned that it would be difficult to zip the Tabitha due to the curve. Just based on the online pictures, I like Johanna better because of the pocket and that it is a little more east west. I like the look better.


I have the pecan. I will say if you carry Brahmin accessories, I’ve had poor luck getting them to fit in the zipper compartment - mask wallet, etc… but it’s the prettiest crossbody I saw at the time and found quickly!


----------



## whateve

livinginnw said:


> I have the pecan. I will say if you carry Brahmin accessories, I’ve had poor luck getting them to fit in the zipper compartment - mask wallet, etc… but it’s the prettiest crossbody I saw at the time and found quickly!


Thanks! I still haven't received my bags, one ordered from Belk and the other from Dillards. I've never had a delivery take so long. I really liked the shape of the Margo so I hope I like it in person. I only have one Brahmin wallet but it is a long wallet and I've been using smaller wallets so they'll work with whatever size bag I'm carrying.


----------



## Santal

Hi, all.  I’m new here, and joined Purseblog (after lurking for years), just to be able to comment about Brahmin!
First discovered the brand after finding a vintage baguette handbag at a thrift shop. The quality was apparent immediately and I googled. Despite being a New Englander, originally, I’d never heard of it!  It seems their fan base is mostly in the South/Southwest? (Maybe a topic for another post).

I just bought another from a secondhand shop the other night, and am in love all over again. The quality is superior. The bag is the same one that’s used in the demo video for how to use their leather conditioner! I was trying to date it, but can’t find any resources. For example, in my older baguette, the lining is plain chamois (the name ‘Brahmin’ is not printed on it, but there’s brass plate with the name inside) and does not have any tag stating where the bag was made. The medallion is quite detailed. The “newer“ satchel also has a chamois lining with the word “Brahmin” printed throughout, and a tag that says “Made in China”. The medallion is the simpler design with less detail. I’m assuming it’s more recent.
There is NO information online about when these evolutions took place. When did the company change to the simpler medallion?  Newer versions of the lining? Neither bag has a brass nameplate on the outside. 

There’s so little information about the history of the company! I did send a request to see if they can tell me the name of the bag that is in their video.

and speaking of which, I wanted to share the link to their Vimeo channel, which shows a few little videos of styles being modeled.https://vimeo.com/user55407657/collections


----------



## LeilaCreates

Santal said:


> Hi, all.  I’m new here, and joined Purseblog (after lurking for years), just to be able to comment about Brahmin!
> First discovered the brand after finding a vintage baguette handbag at a thrift shop. The quality was apparent immediately and I googled. Despite being a New Englander, originally, I’d never heard of it!  It seems their fan base is mostly in the South/Southwest? (Maybe a topic for another post).
> 
> I just bought another from a secondhand shop the other night, and am in love all over again. The quality is superior. The bag is the same one that’s used in the demo video for how to use their leather conditioner! I was trying to date it, but can’t find any resources. For example, in my older baguette, the lining is plain chamois (the name ‘Brahmin’ is not printed on it, but there’s brass plate with the name inside) and does not have any tag stating where the bag was made. The medallion is quite detailed. The “newer“ satchel also has a chamois lining with the word “Brahmin” printed throughout, and a tag that says “Made in China”. The medallion is the simpler design with less detail. I’m assuming it’s more recent.
> There is NO information online about when these evolutions took place. When did the company change to the simpler medallion?  Newer versions of the lining? Neither bag has a brass nameplate on the outside.
> 
> There’s so little information about the history of the company! I did send a request to see if they can tell me the name of the bag that is in their video.
> 
> and speaking of which, I wanted to share the link to their Vimeo channel, which shows a few little videos of styles being modeled.https://vimeo.com/user55407657/collections


It sounds like you’ve picked up some really nice bags! I can’t give information on your specific one, but can attest to the quality of Brahmin. Brahmin was my ‘gateway drug’ into the addictive world of designer handbags. 
I’ve gone on to collect Chanel’s and Dior’s, but I still have my Brahmin and enjoy using them.
Have fun with your bags and maybe you can post a couple of pics!


----------



## whateve

Santal said:


> Hi, all.  I’m new here, and joined Purseblog (after lurking for years), just to be able to comment about Brahmin!
> First discovered the brand after finding a vintage baguette handbag at a thrift shop. The quality was apparent immediately and I googled. Despite being a New Englander, originally, I’d never heard of it!  It seems their fan base is mostly in the South/Southwest? (Maybe a topic for another post).
> 
> I just bought another from a secondhand shop the other night, and am in love all over again. The quality is superior. The bag is the same one that’s used in the demo video for how to use their leather conditioner! I was trying to date it, but can’t find any resources. For example, in my older baguette, the lining is plain chamois (the name ‘Brahmin’ is not printed on it, but there’s brass plate with the name inside) and does not have any tag stating where the bag was made. The medallion is quite detailed. The “newer“ satchel also has a chamois lining with the word “Brahmin” printed throughout, and a tag that says “Made in China”. The medallion is the simpler design with less detail. I’m assuming it’s more recent.
> There is NO information online about when these evolutions took place. When did the company change to the simpler medallion?  Newer versions of the lining? Neither bag has a brass nameplate on the outside.
> 
> There’s so little information about the history of the company! I did send a request to see if they can tell me the name of the bag that is in their video.
> 
> and speaking of which, I wanted to share the link to their Vimeo channel, which shows a few little videos of styles being modeled.https://vimeo.com/user55407657/collections


Please post pictures of your bags! I've had a few older Brahmins. I never tried to date them. The classic styles I've found in thrift stores are black smooth leather with brown croc trim.


----------



## Santal

whateve said:


> Please post pictures of your bags! I've had a few older Brahmins. I never tried to date them. The classic styles I've found in thrift stores are black smooth leather with brown croc trim.



Here’s the one I just got!❤️

Who would get rid of this? Well, glad they did, because I’m loving it.


----------



## whateve

Santal said:


> Here’s the one I just got!❤
> 
> Who would get rid of this? Well, glad they did, because I’m loving it.


Ooh, that's pretty!

A few years ago I found a purple ostrich Brahmin wallet that looks brand new for $3.50. The store had Coach and other brands priced very high but somehow didn't realize how nice Brahmin is.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Santal said:


> Hi, all.  I’m new here, and joined Purseblog (after lurking for years), just to be able to comment about Brahmin!
> First discovered the brand after finding a vintage baguette handbag at a thrift shop. The quality was apparent immediately and I googled. Despite being a New Englander, originally, I’d never heard of it!  It seems their fan base is mostly in the South/Southwest? (Maybe a topic for another post).
> 
> I just bought another from a secondhand shop the other night, and am in love all over again. The quality is superior. The bag is the same one that’s used in the demo video for how to use their leather conditioner! I was trying to date it, but can’t find any resources. For example, in my older baguette, the lining is plain chamois (the name ‘Brahmin’ is not printed on it, but there’s brass plate with the name inside) and does not have any tag stating where the bag was made. The medallion is quite detailed. The “newer“ satchel also has a chamois lining with the word “Brahmin” printed throughout, and a tag that says “Made in China”. The medallion is the simpler design with less detail. I’m assuming it’s more recent.
> There is NO information online about when these evolutions took place. When did the company change to the simpler medallion?  Newer versions of the lining? Neither bag has a brass nameplate on the outside.
> 
> There’s so little information about the history of the company! I did send a request to see if they can tell me the name of the bag that is in their video.
> 
> and speaking of which, I wanted to share the link to their Vimeo channel, which shows a few little videos of styles being modeled.https://vimeo.com/user55407657/collections



Welcome.   I can typically date a bag based on my own collection over the years.  I got a Schooner in the early/mid 90s and I was hooked.  I still have pictures of most of my old ones (even if I do not have them any longer) and have a few actual bags too.   There are some things that they did for some bags (like a striped lining) even when they were doing the chamois lining so its not specific years doing a specific lining (as an example) or the hang tag medallion.  Please share your photos!


----------



## Valkrie

Hi, Macy's is having 30% Brahmins for F&F.  I ordered the Luau and should be getting it in a few days!


----------



## whateve

Valkrie said:


> Hi, Macy's is having 30% Brahmins for F&F.  I ordered the Luau and should be getting it in a few days!


Thanks for posting!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I have been oogling the Brahmin bags for a long time at Dillards and finally took the plunge. It looks much prettier in person but I just love this bag!


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I have been oogling the Brahmin bags for a long time at Dillards and finally took the plunge. It looks much prettier in person but I just love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395210


Nice! I've been tempted by this color!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

My 2nd Brahmin purchase-- a small Elaine. Love the colors they remind me of the ocean!


----------



## nyeredzi

AstridRhapsody said:


> Has anyone had any luck in adding holes to their Brahmin straps? Even on the shortest crossbody hole I find their straps a bit too long.


Hello all. First post! I had the leatherworker add holes to my small nadine. It really changed how I felt about the bag and greatly improved the wearability. He charged me $1 per hole, so $2, for a dramatic change. He punched the hole and made the slit as well.

While I'm at it, let me post this picture I took of my Brahmin Fiora in Sweet Tea. With some decoration:


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

nyeredzi said:


> Hello all. First post! I had the leatherworker add holes to my small nadine. It really changed how I felt about the bag and greatly improved the wearability. He charged me $1 per hole, so $2, for a dramatic change. He punched the hole and made the slit as well.
> 
> While I'm at it, let me post this picture I took of my Brahmin Fiora in Sweet Tea. With some decoration:
> 
> View attachment 5443607
> 
> 
> View attachment 5443608


Perfect bag charm! Pretty!


----------



## songofthesea

Couple that I’m looking at now!


----------



## songofthesea

And a couple more….


----------



## songofthesea

And this…


----------



## whateve

songofthesea said:


> And a couple more….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575077
> View attachment 5575076


What color is this last one?


----------



## songofthesea

whateve said:


> What color is this last one?


Esme multi Bridgeport


----------



## whateve

songofthesea said:


> Esme multi Bridgeport


I'm considering the small Nadine in Royalty ombre.


----------



## songofthesea

whateve said:


> I'm considering the small Nadine in Royalty ombre.


The royalty ombré is gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

songofthesea said:


> The royalty ombré is gorgeous!


Sure looks that way in pictures! Have you seen it IRL?


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Sure looks that way in pictures! Have you seen it IRL?


I haven't seen the royalty ombre in person. Unfortunately Brahmin is not carried in any of our local department stores. But I do have the small nadine, in retro jungle. The silhouette is very nice, it's very structured and I love the lines. It should be noted, though, that it does taper quite a lot at the top. And since it's so stiff and structured all over, and the top opening is so narrow, I often scrape my fingers a little whenever I reach in. Not enough to be 'painful', but I feel it just enough to have thought to myself that I won't be buying this style again. Then again, I'm sure many people are not bothered by it, just thought I'd mention it.

Also for me, the bag is kind of small. It's my smallest capacity bag, but I am not one who likes little bags, so you'll have to consider the source, lol. I see so many little bags talked about on the forum and reviewed online, but I get frustrated with little bags. But, it is big enough to carry wallet, phone, keys, and several other items like tissue, battery pack, sanitizer, lip gloss, and wet wipes. The outside pocket is functional, but anything sizable you put in it (I usually put my phone in it) will reduce the space you have available on the inside.

One more thing to note, I see royalty ombre is metallic. I'm suspecting it's super shiny. Most Brahmins are not ... matte, because of whatever that is on top of them (really, i don't know what's on top. film? paint?), but some are shinier than others. I had been interested in the agave color, but that one I did get to see in person on a trip and is was super shiny. If that's what you like, then the metallics will give it to you, but it was too shiny for me.

I know you didn't ask for this long review, and it's not even the exact bag you're looking at ...


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I loved the look of this bag when I first saw it at Dillards. Got it for a great sale price. Small Ashlee Frisky Montego.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> I haven't seen the royalty ombre in person. Unfortunately Brahmin is not carried in any of our local department stores. But I do have the small nadine, in retro jungle. The silhouette is very nice, it's very structured and I love the lines. It should be noted, though, that it does taper quite a lot at the top. And since it's so stiff and structured all over, and the top opening is so narrow, I often scrape my fingers a little whenever I reach in. Not enough to be 'painful', but I feel it just enough to have thought to myself that I won't be buying this style again. Then again, I'm sure many people are not bothered by it, just thought I'd mention it.
> 
> Also for me, the bag is kind of small. It's my smallest capacity bag, but I am not one who likes little bags, so you'll have to consider the source, lol. I see so many little bags talked about on the forum and reviewed online, but I get frustrated with little bags. But, it is big enough to carry wallet, phone, keys, and several other items like tissue, battery pack, sanitizer, lip gloss, and wet wipes. The outside pocket is functional, but anything sizable you put in it (I usually put my phone in it) will reduce the space you have available on the inside.
> 
> One more thing to note, I see royalty ombre is metallic. I'm suspecting it's super shiny. Most Brahmins are not ... matte, because of whatever that is on top of them (really, i don't know what's on top. film? paint?), but some are shinier than others. I had been interested in the agave color, but that one I did get to see in person on a trip and is was super shiny. If that's what you like, then the metallics will give it to you, but it was too shiny for me.
> 
> I know you didn't ask for this long review, and it's not even the exact bag you're looking at ...


I appreciate your review. I'll have to think about the narrow opening. I've never tried that style. I have a mini Francine and hate the magnetic snap because you have to line it up just right to get it closed. It's so annoying that I rarely carry it. 

There aren't any stores near me that carry Brahmin either.


----------



## whateve

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I loved the look of this bag when I first saw it at Dillards. Got it for a great sale price. Small Ashlee Frisky Montego.
> 
> View attachment 5576210
> 
> 
> View attachment 5576212


That's beautiful! I don't even remember this color! It really glows! How do you like the style?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> That's beautiful! I don't even remember this color! It really glows! How do you like the style?


Thank you! I like this style, it's a little smaller than what I normally like but all of my stuff fits in. My favorite Brahmin style is the medium Duxbury.


----------



## nyeredzi

Luvpurplepurses said:


> Thank you! I like this style, it's a little smaller than what I normally like but all of my stuff fits in. My favorite Brahmin style is the medium Duxbury.


Medium duxbury is my favorite too! Not too big and heavy, but still lots of room. I do love the tassel on your small ashlee. Not too many styles get the tassel, but rather the hangtag instead


----------



## songofthesea

whateve said:


> Sure looks that way in pictures! Have you seen it IRL?


No, just on the website, but, it’s stunning!


----------



## songofthesea




----------



## songofthesea

A few more… argh. Cant make up my mind!


----------



## whateve

songofthesea said:


> View attachment 5577785
> View attachment 5577786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577783
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577784


I love the look of that chain strap!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

whateve said:


> I love the look of that chain strap!


me too - i keyed in on that strap!!!


----------



## songofthesea

whateve said:


> What color is this last one?


----------



## songofthesea

whateve said:


> What color is this last one


----------



## songofthesea

Cactus Melbourne!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

songofthesea said:


> View attachment 5577785
> View attachment 5577786
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577783
> 
> 
> View attachment 5577784


I like the chain strap!


----------



## nyeredzi

I won't be buying from Brahmin any more this year because I'd like to explore other brands, and my small bag collection is already Brahmin-dominated. But I do like the Emmett style, like in this Ruby Ombre. Feels very retro, like something from the 40s, and I love that decade's fashion. I could wear it with some Mary Janes and my hair in a tuck-and-roll on an evening out. And each Ruby Ombre bag style comes with a really pretty special edition dust bag that's ruby with a croc-embossed print on it, since it's their Ruby anniversary.








						Emmett Ruby Zestar | Brahmin
					

The Emmett is a trendy crossbody style for any occasion. Hold it as a clutch, by the flat handle or use the adjustable crossbody strap for hands-free days.




					www.brahmin.com
				






I also love the jacquard bags. I'd love the big tote, it's big enough for a full size laptop. And the Ady wallet in the jacquard is to die for too




Though I do wonder about the bottom. Anyone have one of these Merediths? Is the bottom just soft fabric? Also, would it be hard to clean?


----------



## nyeredzi

This thread needs more pics! my Fiora


----------



## nyeredzi

Thread needs more pictures. Let me share! Brahmin, Small Nadine, Retro Jungle.




I have mixed feelings about this bag. It's so cute, and it's the only bag I have in this green/blue colorway (except for one that is blue/gray). It goes really well with denim, which I wear a lot. Of my bags, it's the best with denim. But, it's too little. This bag actually carries less than it looks like it would, because it's very structured and stiff, so it doesn't really give or expand. And it tapers at the top. It tapers so much that you are likely to scrape your hand a bit getting in and out of it. I got it 5 months ago and still am deciding how I really feel about it.


----------



## houseof999

My new Brahmin


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

houseof999 said:


> My new Brahmin
> 
> View attachment 5602472


I saw this one on sale at Dillards. It's beautiful!


----------



## soonergirl

I’m a Brahmin lover who has not visited here in quite some time. Did anyone else buy from the online outlet sale?

I’m awaiting delivery of this staple piece.


----------



## whateve

soonergirl said:


> I’m a Brahmin lover who has not visited here in quite some time. Did anyone else buy from the online outlet sale?
> 
> I’m awaiting delivery of this staple piece.
> 
> View attachment 5608204


Nice! I didn't see anything I couldn't live without. The last item I ordered was disappointing so I'm leery of trying again.


----------



## nyeredzi

soonergirl said:


> I’m a Brahmin lover who has not visited here in quite some time. Did anyone else buy from the online outlet sale?
> 
> I’m awaiting delivery of this staple piece.


What is the name of your piece? It has really nice lines. I didn't even know it was going on. I can see if I go into a specific style that some colors are on sale, but is there a link to the sale itself? Like, everything that is on sale? Also, when did it start (the sale)?


----------



## soonergirl

nyeredzi said:


> What is the name of your piece? It has really nice lines. I didn't even know it was going on. I can see if I go into a specific style that some colors are on sale, but is there a link to the sale itself? Like, everything that is on sale? Also, when did it start (the sale)?


This one is a Marianna. It is sold out now. 

I think the sale started Friday, and goes through today. https://www.brahmin.com/online-outlet


----------



## nyeredzi

I just discovered a mall's Macy's in my area carries some Brahmin in store! I don't know how long they've done so, as it's not the closest mall so I don't generally shop there (actually, I don't shop at malls), but I was there yesterday and decided to take a look in Macy's. This is the only place I've seen in my area that has Brahmin bags in the store. They seem to be more in the US South, and some in the West.


----------



## nyeredzi

Oh, and I love this new one on their site. Style is Rene, color is Black Hillside. I tend to prefer the less shiny Brahmins. I like them all to look at, but to actually carry as my own bag, I like them less shiny.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, and I love this new one on their site. Style is Rene, color is Black Hillside. I tend to prefer the less shiny Brahmins. I like them all to look at, but to actually carry as my own bag, I like them less shiny.
> 
> View attachment 5619381


What do you think of their smooth leather? 

I ordered and returned this one: https://www.brahmin.com/small-elain...00770.html?dwvar_T37177100770_color=VistaBlue
I loved it in the pictures but IRL it looked dull in the smooth leather and suede parts, maybe because the Melbourne parts were so shiny in comparison.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> What do you think of their smooth leather?
> 
> I ordered and returned this one: https://www.brahmin.com/small-elain...00770.html?dwvar_T37177100770_color=VistaBlue
> I loved it in the pictures but IRL it looked dull in the smooth leather and suede parts, maybe because the Melbourne parts were so shiny in comparison.


I love this one but found the Elaine too small for me. I also think the opening is difficult to easily get in and out of.


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> What do you think of their smooth leather?
> 
> I ordered and returned this one: https://www.brahmin.com/small-elain...00770.html?dwvar_T37177100770_color=VistaBlue
> I loved it in the pictures but IRL it looked dull in the smooth leather and suede parts, maybe because the Melbourne parts were so shiny in comparison.



Wow, you didn't like it?! I swooned over this bag and its Caroline sister when it came out. The Elaine and Caroline aren't my favorite shapes, but I liked that vista blue eldorado. I thought it would probably be beautiful, with the interplay of textures, smooth, suede, and glossy embossed with the Melbourne. It's interesting that you found the smooth leather too dull, but I really wouldn't know, as I don't have any smooth myself. Do you have any other Brahmin smooth leathers? I do have some that are less shiny. Even among the Melbourne, there are more or less shiny versions. Like some are straight up iridescent/metallic/highly reflective, like the royal and peacock blue ones that I saw in store in the pic I posted just above. I like to look at those, but they are really too shiny for me. As opposed to say their regular melbourne (like the pecan or something) which is shiny, but not _super_ shiny if you see what I mean. So I have melbournes of the shiny-but-not-super-shiny variety. I also have the Stone Bayard, which is embossed but not really shiny at all; it does have a slight sheen.








						Duxbury Satchel Stone Bayard | Brahmin
					

Designed with the same great shape as our popular large Duxbury Satchel, the Duxbury Satchel is made for those looking for a light-weight, smaller sized bag.




					www.brahmin.com
				



I also have the regal mini melbourne, which has metallic/ iridescent embossing, but the base leather is not shiny or even have a sheen. It's not suede and does not have a nap quite to that level, but it has a slight nap, which makes it much softer to the touch. This may very well be my favorite bag (Coach Swagger 27 is now competing), and its beauty is not captured in a photo, but can be seen in a video:


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Wow, you didn't like it?! I swooned over this bag and its Caroline sister when it came out. The Elaine and Caroline aren't my favorite shapes, but I liked that vista blue eldorado. I thought it would probably be beautiful, with the interplay of textures, smooth, suede, and glossy embossed with the Melbourne. It's interesting that you found the smooth leather too dull, but I really wouldn't know, as I don't have any smooth myself. Do you have any other Brahmin smooth leathers? I do have some that are less shiny. Even among the Melbourne, there are more or less shiny versions. Like some are straight up iridescent/metallic/highly reflective, like the royal and peacock blue ones that I saw in store in the pic I posted just above. I like to look at those, but they are really too shiny for me. As opposed to say their regular melbourne (like the pecan or something) which is shiny, but not _super_ shiny if you see what I mean. So I have melbournes of the shiny-but-not-super-shiny variety. I also have the Stone Bayard, which is embossed but not really shiny at all; it does have a slight sheen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Duxbury Satchel Stone Bayard | Brahmin
> 
> 
> Designed with the same great shape as our popular large Duxbury Satchel, the Duxbury Satchel is made for those looking for a light-weight, smaller sized bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.brahmin.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also have the regal mini melbourne, which has metallic/ iridescent embossing, but the base leather is not shiny or even have a sheen. It's not suede and does not have a nap quite to that level, but it has a slight nap, which makes it much softer to the touch. This may very well be my favorite bag (Coach Swagger 27 is now competing), and its beauty is not captured in a photo, but can be seen in a video:



I wasn't thrilled with the Elaine style but I was willing to put up with it because it looked so beautiful in pictures. The blue of the woven part was a drab navy rather than closer to the blue of the Melbourne part. It might look better in a different color combination. I expected it to wow me but it didn't. The quality didn't seem great.

I don't expect their regular smooth leather to be dull as it looks like it has a sheen in photos.

On another note, I'm afraid to get anything from Brahmin with a flap. I had ordered one that came with an obviously crooked flap. I had a mini Francine with a magnetic snap that I was always struggling to get snapped. 

I don't have anywhere near me to shop Brahmin in person but I've had so many disappointments with bags I've ordered that I'm afraid to buy without seeing it first.


----------



## Bayou Minou

I'm so excited to see this thread still active.  I loved Brahmin, then kind of fell out of love.  Now, I'm back.  LOL.  I just need to find an income to support this love.


----------



## Bayou Minou

My last new purchase was a Finley in Brocade.  I usually don't do well with a floral or printed bag, but this one just called to me.  I also hate their crossbody straps.  I can't stand to have to double the strap.  When I remembered that I had a wine colored Amelia with a wide strap, I bought the Brocade.  I think it looks pretty good with the wine strap.


----------



## Bayou Minou

I also came across a Liz backpack in Peacock at Dillards and I couldn't pass it up at the price. Again, another bag that I usually don't like... a backpack. But, another lightbulb moment... I realized that the straps are removable and so I could use one strap attached to the two hooks and use it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## whateve

Bayou Minou said:


> I also came across a Liz backpack in Peacock at Dillards and I couldn't pass it up at the price. Again, another bag that I usually don't like... a backpack. But, another lightbulb moment... I realized that the straps are removable and so I could use one strap attached to the two hooks and use it as a shoulder bag.


I've been tempted by the peacock color.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

Bayou Minou said:


> My last new purchase was a Finley in Brocade.  I usually don't do well with a floral or printed bag, but this one just called to me.  I also hate their crossbody straps.  I can't stand to have to double the strap.  When I remembered that I had a wine colored Amelia with a wide strap, I bought the Brocade.  I think it looks pretty good with the wine strap.
> 
> View attachment 5622036


The wine strap would look perfect! Beautiful pattern, very unusual.


----------



## nyeredzi

Excellent deal on the Entice pattern Spencer weekender on Poshmark from someone who says they never even carried it and is selling it for $200. I already have a quite large duffle from Brahmin, but mine is so big that this smaller one would be nice for just a one or two day trip








						New never carried brahmin small weekender bag
					

Shop nmitchell2563's closet or find the perfect look from millions of stylists. Fast shipping and buyer protection. Small weekender brahmin bag.  Cream background, with bright rose strips.  Whit gold lines in middle of bag




					poshmark.com


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Anyone have purple potion? Does it look as vibrant irl vs pics?


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

AstridRhapsody said:


> Anyone have purple potion? Does it look as vibrant irl vs pics?


I saw it at Dillards and was wowed at how vibrant it is!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I saw it at Dillards and was wowed at how vibrant it is!


Yay!! I can’t decide on what bag to get in it. Leaning towards medium duxbury I think.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

AstridRhapsody said:


> Yay!! I can’t decide on what bag to get in it. Leaning towards medium duxbury I think.


That is my favorite style with them. Perfect size for me.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Luvpurplepurses said:


> That is my favorite style with them. Perfect size for me.


I just went with the duxbury and matching credit card wallet. Brahmin is having a $75 off $350 sale right now.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

There are some gorgeous new colors released today.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> There are some gorgeous new colors released today.


Did you get your purple potion? What do you think?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

whateve said:


> Did you get your purple potion? What do you think?


Yes!! I absolutely love it!! It is so vibrant and really pops in the sun. I am really loving their newer colors.


----------



## houseof999

I stopped to take a pic last week. Purple  potion is very pretty! 


Had to compare with my hibiscus and it's nothing close to it! Brahmin is hitting it out of the park with all the beautiful  colors and gorgeous finishes! I just don't want to keep accumulating croc embossed bags just for the finish though.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

I really love the multi manifesto but it only comes in 2 styles. One is too big, one is too small


----------



## nyeredzi

AstridRhapsody said:


> I really love the multi manifesto but it only comes in 2 styles. One is too big, one is too small


I just went to look. That color way is stunning! I like the look of the Priscilla, but it is pretty big. The Illuminate @whateve mentioned in another thread is also gorgeous.


----------



## whateve

AstridRhapsody said:


> I really love the multi manifesto but it only comes in 2 styles. One is too big, one is too small


I'm considering it in the Lane. I've always wanted a round bag. I didn't get it before because I was worried it was too small but maybe it would work. I wonder if I would like Ultraviolet Venusian or if it is too dark.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I saw this in Dillards and loved it. They finally put it on sale so I grabbed it. It's the Goldspur Collection Stacy in Cocoa. It's beautiful IRL!


----------



## nyeredzi

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I saw this in Dillards and loved it. They finally put it on sale so I grabbed it. It's the Goldspur Collection Stacy in Cocoa. It's beautiful IRL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5651919


Congratulations! Nothing like getting a bag you've been eyeing, on sale!


----------



## nyeredzi

Brahmin Duxbury Stone Bayard is with me today


----------



## the_baglover

It's been a while since I bought a Brahmin bag but the Marissa is beautiful and functional.


----------



## whateve

Got a new Brahmin!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> Got a new Brahmin!
> 
> View attachment 5658200


Stunning!


----------



## nyeredzi

Brahmin is having a sale on their site. I don't know how to get to only the sale items, but for whatever style you might be interested in, you can go to that style and see which ones are on sale. Like this beautiful Shayna which is like the brown version of my blue-gray regal mini melbourne. I'm tempted but am going to resist:


----------



## whateve

another picture of my Lane, showing all the gorgeous colors.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Brahmin is having a sale on their site. I don't know how to get to only the sale items, but for whatever style you might be interested in, you can go to that style and see which ones are on sale. Like this beautiful Shayna which is like the brown version of my blue-gray regal mini melbourne. I'm tempted but am going to resist:
> View attachment 5663087


I went to the site and there is a link to the sale at the top of the page. Maybe this link works: https://www.brahmin.com/exclusive-event


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

whateve said:


> another picture of my Lane, showing all the gorgeous colors.
> 
> View attachment 5663090


Beautiful!!!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> I stopped to take a pic last week. Purple  potion is very pretty!
> View attachment 5649957
> 
> Had to compare with my hibiscus and it's nothing close to it! Brahmin is hitting it out of the park with all the beautiful  colors and gorgeous finishes! I just don't want to keep accumulating croc embossed bags just for the finish though.


My new purple potion bag is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My new purple potion bag is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow!


Yay!! Congrats!!


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> Yay!! Congrats!!



Thank you!     I'll post pics!


----------



## JenJBS

Photos don’t do justice to how stunning this purple color is!      

Just ordered the Katie crossbody bag in this color!


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> Photos don’t do justice to how stunning this purple color is!
> 
> Just ordered the Katie crossbody bag in this color!
> 
> View attachment 5664292


 Omg. It's gorgeous! Congrats!! I don't think I can resist anymore.... running off to add purple potion bag to the cart.. but I also want the Lane... nope. Not buying. I dint need it.  I don't need it..


----------



## whateve

JenJBS said:


> Photos don’t do justice to how stunning this purple color is!
> 
> Just ordered the Katie crossbody bag in this color!
> 
> View attachment 5664292


It's brilliant! You're getting both styles?

I said on the other thread it's hard to resist Katie as they are so reasonably priced.


----------



## JenJBS

whateve said:


> It's brilliant! You're getting both styles?
> 
> I said on the other thread it's hard to resist Katie as they are so reasonably priced.


Yep, both! I need another bag in this divine color! And I like crossbody bags.


----------



## nyeredzi

houseof999 said:


> I stopped to take a pic last week. Purple  potion is very pretty!
> View attachment 5649957
> 
> Had to compare with my hibiscus and it's nothing close to it! Brahmin is hitting it out of the park with all the beautiful  colors and gorgeous finishes! I just don't want to keep accumulating croc embossed bags just for the finish though.



I love both purple potion, the pattern to the left (Visionary), and the one on the shelf behind (spellbound). I actually want the Spellbound in the Spencer travel bag. I have a Brahmin Duxbury Weekender travel bag, but after carrying it, it's bigger than I feel comfortable with. I'd like to try the smaller Spencer size. But I can't have both, and not sure how I feel about trying to sell the larger Weekender. All the Brahmin bags are so pretty ...


----------



## nyeredzi

JenJBS said:


> Photos don’t do justice to how stunning this purple color is!
> 
> Just ordered the Katie crossbody bag in this color!
> 
> View attachment 5664292



It's beautiful. Let us know how you like carrying Bekka as a style!


----------



## JenJBS

nyeredzi said:


> It's beautiful. Let us know how you like carrying Bekka as a style!



Thank you!   I will.


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

JenJBS said:


> Photos don’t do justice to how stunning this purple color is!
> 
> Just ordered the Katie crossbody bag in this color!
> 
> View attachment 5664292


Stunning color!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

I saw this at Dillards IRL and loved it. Macy's had in on the F&F sale with 10% Rakuten. Mine now!!


----------



## JenJBS

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I saw this at Dillards IRL and loved it. Macy's had in on the F&F sale with 10% Rakuten. Mine now!!
> View attachment 5667383



Beautiful!       Enjoy!


----------



## nyeredzi

Luvpurplepurses said:


> I saw this at Dillards IRL and loved it. Macy's had in on the F&F sale with 10% Rakuten. Mine now!!
> View attachment 5667383


I love this print!


----------



## Luvpurplepurses

nyeredzi said:


> I love this print!


Thank you! My camera takes terrible pictures. It is so pretty IRL.


----------



## JenJBS

My purple potion family portrait.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> My purple potion family portrait.
> View attachment 5670080


 
This is a trigger post.. (adds purple potion to cart..)


----------



## JenJBS

houseof999 said:


> This is a trigger post.. (adds purple potion to cart..)


What did you get? It's the most beautiful purple... And magenta based, which you and I both love.


----------



## houseof999

JenJBS said:


> What did you get? It's the most beautiful purple... And magenta based, which you and I both love.


I haven't yet.  I'm looking at the small Ashlee but think I'm going in Dillard's just to make sure that's the size I want.


----------



## whateve

I just realized that my last two Brahmins didn't come with the charm, I guess because they are smaller styles? It's the small Nadine and the Lane.


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> I just realized that my last two Brahmins didn't come with the charm, I guess because they are smaller styles? It's the small Nadine and the Lane.


Yeah, some of the smaller ones don't have the hanging charm. Some styles don't have the nameplate. It seems most Duxburies don't have the name plate. Some styles have both, but I haven't yet seen any that have neither.


----------



## janiesea3

Does anyone know when the next Brahmin outlet on Facebook might be?


----------

